# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Սև և կարմիր քառակուսիներ

## Ռեդ

Երկու աշխարհահռչակ նկարներ, որոնց հեղինակն է Կազիմիր Մալեվիչը
Ռուսերեն երկու հոդվածներ՝ սև քառակուսի և կարմիր քառակուսի
Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքն այս նկարների մասին

----------


## Ռեդ

էս էլ նկարները

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եսիմ  :Think:

----------


## CCoder

Եթե ես կտավի վրա խզբզեմ Մալևիչն էլ տակը ստորագրի, կտավը կդառնա աշխարհահռչակ, կրիտիկներն էլ լիքը թաքնված խորիմաստ բաներ կգտնեն դրա մեջ։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքն այս նկարների մասին


Ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկի կարծիքը կարող է օբյեկտիվ լինել ու արտահայտել իսկական նկարների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քանի դեռ այդ կարծիքի կրողը չի տեսել նկարների բնօրինակը: Այլ կերպ ասած պատճենված, սկան արված, լուսանկարված, արտանկարված տարբերակները, ըստ նկարը տեսնողների, չեն թույլատրում տեսնել այն, ինչը կա նկարում:

Բնականաբար ես էլ կարծիք չունեմ, քանի որ բնօրինակները չեմ տեսել:

----------

VisTolog (09.08.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկի կարծիքը կարող է օբյեկտիվ լինել ու արտահայտել իսկական նկարների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քանի դեռ այդ կարծիքի կրողը չի տեսել նկարների բնօրինակը: Այլ կերպ ասած պատճենված, սկան արված, լուսանկարված, արտանկարված տարբերակները, ըստ նկարը տեսնողների, չեն թույլատրում տեսնել այն, ինչը կա նկարում:
> 
> Բնականաբար ես էլ կարծիք չունեմ, քանի որ բնօրինակները չեմ տեսել:


Ինչ-որ տեղ համաձայն եմ հետդ, մինչև բնօրինակը չտեսնես, չես կարող ճշգրիտ կարծիք կազմել, օրինակ, ասենք, սև քառակուսու ետին ֆոնի վրա այլ նկար լինի պատկերված  :Xeloq: 
Եթե բնօրինակում այլ բան լիներ երևում, ապա գուցե դա ասվեր ինչ-որ մեկի կողմից  :Xeloq: 
Բայց նկարում պատկերված է ոչ այլ, քան սև քառակուսի սպիտակ ֆոնի վրա
Կներեք ռուսալեզու մեջբերման համար՝



> Черный квадрат на белом фоне стал знаком, основным элементом художественной системы супрематизма, шагом в новое искусство.


աղբյուր՝ 
http://www.hermitagemuseum.org/html_Ru/04/b2003/hm4_1_30.html

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ես չեմ կարծում, որ որևէ մեկի կարծիքը կարող է օբյեկտիվ լինել ու արտահայտել իսկական նկարների նկատմամբ վերաբերմունքը, քանի դեռ այդ կարծիքի կրողը չի տեսել նկարների բնօրինակը: Այլ կերպ ասած պատճենված, սկան արված, լուսանկարված, արտանկարված տարբերակները, ըստ նկարը տեսնողների, չեն թույլատրում տեսնել այն, ինչը կա նկարում:
> 
> Բնականաբար ես էլ կարծիք չունեմ, քանի որ բնօրինակները չեմ տեսել:


Չուկ լավ էլի, էլի սկսվեց?  :LOL:  
Ապեր, մաքուր սև ու մաքուր կարմիր քառակուսիներ են :Smile:  Էդ մարդը ուղղակի էնքան շատ արժանիք ա ունեցել, որ իրեն թույլ ա տվել տենց բան անել: Ու եթե նույնիսկ մի հատ սպիտակ լիստ լիներ, որի վրա դրված լիներ էդ հանճարեղ նկարչի ստորագրությունը, միևնույն ա ինքը արժեք կունենար: Ու հենց էդ էլ, իմ կարծիքով ուզել ա ապացուցել հեղինակը: Բայց դրանից էս նկարները շեդեվրներ չդառան, չէ?

----------


## Վարպետ

Ի դեպ, շնորհակալություն Կարմիր Դևիկին` գրագետ կառուցվածքով թեմա բացելու համար :Smile:   Հղումները նկատի ունեմ: Ափսոս միայն, որ քվեարկության մեջ "չգիտեմ" տարբերակը ներառված չէ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ լավ էլի, էլի սկսվեց?  
> Ապեր, մաքուր սև ու մաքուր կարմիր քառակուսիներ են Էդ մարդը ուղղակի էնքան շատ արժանիք ա ունեցել, որ իրեն թույլ ա տվել տենց բան անել: Ու եթե նույնիսկ մի հատ սպիտակ լիստ լիներ, որի վրա դրված լիներ էդ հանճարեղ նկարչի ստորագրությունը, միևնույն ա ինքը արժեք կունենար: Ու հենց էդ էլ, իմ կարծիքով ուզել ա ապացուցել հեղինակը: Բայց դրանից էս նկարները շեդեվրներ չդառան, չէ?


Լիքը նկարներ են եղել, որ սկզբում ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասել, որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսել եմ հասկանալ ու գնահատել: Անալոգիան կա նաև երաժշտության, գրականության և այլնի մեջ: Հիմա ախպեր, ես մտածում եմ էդքան մարդ, որ ասում են լավն ա, ուրեմը մի բան կա՝ չէ՞ որ այլ նկարների դեպքում արդեն համոզվել եմ դրանում: Տենց որ վերցնենք, օրինակ, Ռուբենսի նկարներն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասում, բայց չեմ համարձակվում ասել, որ դրանք վատն են, քանի որ գիտեն, որ շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ինձ համար էդ մասով հեղինակություն են, գնահատում են էդ նկարները, ու նույնիսկ ինձ ասել են, որ առաջ իրենք էլ ինձ նման դա չէին հասկանում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լիքը նկարներ են եղել, որ սկզբում ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասել, որոշ ժամանակ անց սկսել եմ հասկանալ ու գնահատել: Անալոգիան կա նաև երաժշտության, գրականության և այլնի մեջ: Հիմա ախպեր, ես մտածում եմ էդքան մարդ, որ ասում են լավն ա, ուրեմը մի բան կա՝ չէ՞ որ այլ նկարների դեպքում արդեն համոզվել եմ դրանում: Տենց որ վերցնենք, օրինակ, Ռուբենսի նկարներն էլ ինձ ոչինչ չեն ասում, բայց չեմ համարձակվում ասել, որ դրանք վատն են, քանի որ գիտեն, որ շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ինձ համար էդ մասով հեղինակություն են, գնահատում են էդ նկարները, ու նույնիսկ ինձ ասել են, որ առաջ իրենք էլ ինձ նման դա չէին հասկանում:


Բագրատ ջան, խնդրում եմ այդ մարդկանցից հարցնել (եթե քո համար հեղինակություն են, ուրեմն ինձ համար էլ են հեղինակություն), ինչ են հասկանում էս քառակուսիներից? Ինձ իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր ա: Ինտերնետում ինչ կարդացել եմ, չի գոհացրել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագրատ ջան, խնդրում եմ այդ մարդկանցից հարցնել (եթե քո համար հեղինակություն են, ուրեմն ինձ համար էլ են հեղինակություն), ինչ են հասկանում էս քառակուսիներից? Ինձ իրոք շատ հետաքրքիր ա: Ինտերնետում ինչ կարդացել եմ, չի գոհացրել:


Էդ մարդիկ Ռուբենսի մասին են ասել, քառակուսիների հետ կապված առիթ չի եղել, բայց դե մեկա էդ անտերը ասելով չի էլի: Օրինակ ես իմ հավանած նկարներից ոչ մեկը չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչի եմ հավանում: Էդ ոնւյնն ա, որ կարողանաս բացատրել, թե ինչի էս մի աղջկան սիրահարվեցիր, իսկ էն մեկին՝ չէ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էդ մարդիկ Ռուբենսի մասին են ասել, քառակուսիների հետ կապված առիթ չի եղել, բայց դե մեկա էդ անտերը ասելով չի էլի: Օրինակ ես իմ հավանած նկարներից ոչ մեկը չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչի եմ հավանում: Էդ ոնւյնն ա, որ կարողանաս բացատրել, թե ինչի էս մի աղջկան սիրահարվեցիր, իսկ էն մեկին՝ չէ:


Ապեր... Ինչ համեմատություն էր? :Smile:  Իսկ կարող ես ասել, թե ինչու ա խաշը քիմքիդ հաճո, իսկ ասենք ինչ-որ ուտեստ` ոչ? Կարող ա չնկարագրես, բայց կասես` խաշը համով ա: Թե ինչ համով ա` էդ արդեն նկարագրելիք ա, բայց համով ա, չէ?
Հիմա, քառակուսիները: Ոնցն են? Սիրուն են? Գունագեղ են? Ցնցող են? Տպավորիչ են? Սիմետրիկ են? Ինչ են ապեր? Ասածս դա ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ լավ էլի, էլի սկսվեց?


Հա, էլի սկսվեց, բայց նկատեմ, որ քո կողմից  :Smile: 

Ի՞նչ եմ տեսնում ես այդ նկարներին նայելով՝ սև ու կարմիր «քառակուսիներ» (չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև իրականում քառակուսի չեն): Բայց ի՞նչ կա որ չեմ տեսնում, կամ կա՞ տենց բան, չգիտեմ: Չեմ կարող իմանալ: Ամեն դեպքում լիքը մարդիկ օրիգինալը տեսնելուց հետո ասում են, որ խորություն, տարածություն են տեսնում, հանգստություն են տեսնում, եսիմ ինչ են տեսնում... խաբու՞մ են: Գուցե: Շատ հնարավոր է: Ճիշտ նույնքան հնարավոր է, որքան որ հնարավոր է, որ չեն խաբում: Ամեն դեպքում ես գիտեմ, որ չեմ կարող վստահ պնդել, որ այնտեղ «չոր» քառակուսիներ են, որովհետև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր օրիգինալն են տեսել, հակառակն են ասում: Այ որ օրիգինալը կտեսնեմ ու քառակուսուց բացի բան չեմ տեսնի, այ էդ ժամանակ կպնդեմ, որ «չոր» քառակուսի է: Թեև բացառված չի, որ անգամ այդ դեպքում սխալվեմ: Իսկ դու ասում ես. «սկսվե՞ց»: Հա՛, բա իհարկե սկսվեց:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա, էլի սկսվեց, բայց նկատեմ, որ քո կողմից 
> 
> Ի՞նչ եմ տեսնում ես այդ նկարներին նայելով՝ սև ու կարմիր «քառակուսիներ» (չակերտների մեջ, որովհետև իրականում քառակուսի չեն): Բայց ի՞նչ կա որ չեմ տեսնում, կամ կա՞ տենց բան, չգիտեմ: Չեմ կարող իմանալ: Ամեն դեպքում լիքը մարդիկ օրիգինալը տեսնելուց հետո ասում են, որ խորություն, տարածություն են տեսնում, հանգստություն են տեսնում, եսիմ ինչ են տեսնում... խաբու՞մ են: Գուցե: Շատ հնարավոր է: Ճիշտ նույնքան հնարավոր է, որքան որ հնարավոր է, որ չեն խաբում: Ամեն դեպքում ես գիտեմ, որ չեմ կարող վստահ պնդել, որ այնտեղ «չոր» քառակուսիներ են, որովհետև լիքը մարդիկ, ովքեր օրիգինալն են տեսել, հակառակն են ասում: Այ որ օրիգինալը կտեսնեմ ու քառակուսուց բացի բան չեմ տեսնի, այ էդ ժամանակ կպնդեմ, որ «չոր» քառակուսի է: Թեև բացառված չի, որ անգամ այդ դեպքում սխալվեմ: Իսկ դու ասում ես. «սկսվե՞ց»: Հա՛, բա իհարկե սկսվեց:


Որ դու սկսում ես` վերջ չկա: Վարակվել ես :Jpit: )))))))))
Յոթ կոպիա կա սևի: Որ մեկը գնանք նայենք ապեր? Յոթն էլ` Մալևիչն ա արել: Ութերորդը ես անեմ` նայենք?

----------


## Chuk

> Որ դու սկսում ես` վերջ չկա: Վարակվել ես)))))))))
> Յոթ կոպիա կա սևի: Որ մեկը գնանք նայենք ապեր? Յոթն էլ` Մալևիչն ա արել: Ութերորդը ես անեմ` նայենք?


Քո արածը ինձ չի բավարարի: Իսկ Մալևիչի բոլոր յոթ կոպիաներն էլ տեսնել կուզեմ, բայց հատկապես առաջինը:

Ի դեպ, երևի թե կարող եմ սև քառակուսի նկարել, որը քո դուրը կգա... բայց ոչ ինտերնետում դրված տարբերակը, որտև էդ դեպքում չես զգա տակի նկարը, որի վրա սև եմ ներկել... կամ նկարները... իսկ դա հնարավոր է, հասկանում ես: Ես չգիտեմ, թե Մալևիչն ինչ է նկարել ու ինչի: Ես չգիտեմ, ինքը տենց բան է արել, թե չէ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ապեր... Ինչ համեմատություն էր? Իսկ կարող ես ասել, թե ինչու ա խաշը քիմքիդ հաճո, իսկ ասենք ինչ-որ ուտեստ` ոչ? Կարող ա չնկարագրես, բայց կասես` խաշը համով ա: Թե ինչ համով ա` էդ արդեն նկարագրելիք ա, բայց համով ա, չէ?
> Հիմա, քառակուսիները: Ոնցն են? Սիրուն են? Գունագեղ են? Ցնցող են? Տպավորիչ են? Սիմետրիկ են? Ինչ են ապեր? Ասածս դա ա:


Քառակուսիները կոնկրետ իմ համար ոչ մի բան են էս պահի դրությամբ, բայց ասենք ինչ-որ նկարի մասին, որն իմ համար շատ հզոր գործ ա, էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ ավելին, քան լավն ա, սիրուն ա… Էդ ա ասածս: Այսինքն, քառակուսին հավանողն էլ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ չկարողանա բացատրել, թե ինչն ա հավանում: Շատ ենթագիտակցական ա էդ անտերը ախր:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քո արածը ինձ չի բավարարի: Իսկ Մալևիչի բոլոր յոթ կոպիաներն էլ տեսնել կուզեմ, բայց հատկապես առաջինը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, երևի թե կարող եմ սև քառակուսի նկարել, որը քո դուրը կգա... բայց ոչ ինտերնետում դրված տարբերակը, որտև էդ դեպքում չես զգա տակի նկարը, որի վրա սև եմ ներկել... կամ նկարները... իսկ դա հնարավոր է, հասկանում ես: Ես չգիտեմ, թե Մալևիչն ինչ է նկարել ու ինչի: Ես չգիտեմ, ինքը տենց բան է արել, թե չէ:


Բա էդ մարդկանցից ինչու մի հատ չես հարցնում, որոնք տեսել են ու ասել են, որ խորություն են տեսնում ու չգիտեմ ինչ? Ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ ինքը մաքուր սև ներկով ներկել ա սպիտակ թուղթ: Թե ինչ ապրումներ ա ունեցել, չգիտեմ, բայց ուրիշ բան չի արել: Հեսա մի քիչ հետո լինկը փորձեմ գտնել տալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա էդ մարդկանցից ինչու մի հատ չես հարցնում, որոնք տեսել են ու ասել են, որ խորություն են տեսնում ու չգիտեմ ինչ? Ի գիտություն ասեմ, որ ինքը մաքուր սև ներկով ներկել ա սպիտակ թուղթ: Թե ինչ ապրումներ ա ունեցել, չգիտեմ, բայց ուրիշ բան չի արել: Հեսա մի քիչ հետո լինկը փորձեմ գտնել տալ:


Հա, 2 ամսում սև ներկով ներկել ա:
Իսկ ի՞նչ հարցնեմ... հարցնեմ չի կարողանա բացատրել... կարդա Բգոյի գրածը  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քառակուսիները կոնկրետ իմ համար ոչ մի բան են էս պահի դրությամբ, բայց ասենք ինչ-որ նկարի մասին, որն իմ համար շատ հզոր գործ ա, էլի չեմ կարա ասեմ ավելին, քան լավն ա, սիրուն ա… Էդ ա ասածս: Այսինքն, քառակուսին հավանողն էլ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ չկարողանա բացատրել, թե ինչն ա հավանում: Շատ ենթագիտակցական ա էդ անտերը ախր:


Բագրատ ջան, դաժե կոկա-կոլայի շշի մասին կարելի ա ինչ-որ բնորոշում տալ, ինչ-որ մակդիր արտահայտել: Էս հանճարեղ նկարների մասին միթե դու ոչինչ չես կարող ասել? Գոնե մի~ հատ, շատ չէ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագրատ ջան, դաժե կոկա-կոլայի շշի մասին կարելի ա ինչ-որ բնորոշում տալ, ինչ-որ մակդիր արտահայտել: Էս հանճարեղ նկարների մասին միթե դու ոչինչ չես կարող ասել? Գոնե մի~ հատ, շատ չէ:


Դե միհատ ասեցի՝ սիրուն:  :Smile:

----------

Արամ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա, 2 ամսում սև ներկով ներկել ա:
> Իսկ ի՞նչ հարցնեմ... հարցնեմ չի կարողանա բացատրել... կարդա Բգոյի գրածը


Չէ, կարող ա տեսել ա տակը նկար: Թող ասի` ուրվագծեր եմ նկատել, մթության մեջ քայլող մռայլ ստվերներ, կամ չեմմանում ինչ: Բոլորը միայն սև քառակուսի են տեսնում, Չուկ, միայն սև քառակուսի! Ու բոլոր 7 կոպիաներն էլ իրարից տարբերվում են միայն ներկված մատերիայի ֆակտուրայով! Կարող ա էդ ֆակտուրայի ընտրությունն ա հանճարեղ քայլ? Չգիտեմ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Դե միհատ ասեցի՝ սիրուն:


Էդ քառակուսին սիրուն ա, օք:
Հասկացա, թե ինչու ես քվեարկել ի օգուտ գլուխգործոցի :Jpit:  Հիմնավոր պատճառ ունես :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, կարող ա տեսել ա տակը նկար: Թող ասի` ուրվագծեր եմ նկատել, մթության մեջ քայլող մռայլ ստվերներ, կամ չեմմանում ինչ: Բոլորը միայն սև քառակուսի են տեսնում, Չուկ, միայն սև քառակուսի! Ու բոլոր 7 կոպիաներն էլ իրարից տարբերվում են միայն ներկված մատերիայի ֆակտուրայով! Կարող ա էդ ֆակտուրայի ընտրությունն ա հանճարեղ քայլ? Չգիտեմ:


Վա, եթե նկարի վրա սև ներկեմ ու քեզ ցույց տամ, տակի նկարը ՉԵ՛Ս տեսնելու, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն զգալու, ինչ-որ բան զգալու ես:

Մի խոսքով ես ասում եմ հետևյալը ու քննարկումից դուրս եմ գալու:
Իմ համար ՈՉ ՄԻ արժեք չունեն նկարի մասին այն մարդկանց կարծիքները, ովքեր նկարի բնօրինակը չեն տեսել  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Փորձեմ գրել կարծիքս այս նկարների մասին, մասնավորապես՝ սևի
Մենակ մի բան կարող եմ ասել. ես այդ նկարը կհամարեմ գլուխգործոց միայն մի դեպքում՝ եթե նայենք այդ նկարը Մալեվիչի մնացած նկարների ֆոնի վրա: Այսինքն, ինքը նկարը պարզ, հասարակ նկար է՝ սև քառակուսի սպիտակ ֆոնի վրա: Բայց եկեք նայենք մեկ այլ տեսանկյունից. այստեղ հանճարեղը նկարը չէ, կարծում եմ հանճարեղ է նկարի ՄԻՏՔԸ, հենց այն, որ ինքը հայտնի նկարիչ էր, ու ՈՉ ՄԵԿ ՉԷՐ ՍՊԱՍՈՒՄ, որ կնկարի այդպիսի նկար, որն այդքան պարզ է: Ամեն դեպքում, չեմ քվեարկում, այլ կերպ ասած, "չգիտեմ"  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բոլորը միայն սև քառակուսի են տեսնում, Չուկ, միայն սև քառակուսի!


Էս էլ գրածիդ «ապացույցներից» մեկը.



> Когда мы смотрим на черный квадрат, то под трещинами видим нижние красочные слои - розовый, зеленый, по-видимому, была некая цветовая композиция, признанная в какой-то момент несостоявшейся и записанная черным квадратом.
> 
> Сергей Левин


Այստեղ Լևինն ասում է, որ ճաքերի արանքներից երևում են տարբեր նուրբ գունային շերտեր  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ չեմ տեսել բնօրինակները, հետևաբար չեմ կարող կարծիք հայտնել. կոնկրետ էս նկարներից սևին շատ ուշադիր նայելու դեպքում ինչ–որ խառը պատկերներ տեսա, այսինքն՝ թվաց, որ սևով հարթ ներկված քառակուսի չի, բայց տեսածս առանձնապես տպավորիչ չթվաց, հատկապես որ ոչ մի կոնկրետ ու ինձ բան ասող պատկեր չտեսա ու ոչ մի զգացողություն չունեցա։ Բայց դե, ինչպես արդեն ասվեց, չեմ բացառում, որ բնօրինակով ավելի շատ բան տեսնեմ, զգամ ու հասկանամ։ Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ չեմ բացառում, որ, ինչպես Վարպետն ասաց, էս քառակուսին նշանակալից է միայն այնքանով, որքանով որ մեծ նկարչի վրձնածն է, այսինքն՝ եթե էդ նկարիչը պարզապես աննպատակ մի բան էլ խզբզեր, տակը ստորագրեր, դա անվերապահորեն կհամարվեր գլուխգործոց՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ինչը հիմք է տալիս մտածելու, որ սա էլ գուցե այդ դեպքերից է։ Ի վերջո, նույնիսկ սուրճի բաժակի՝ կամայականորեն ձևավորված մրուրի մեջ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի է ամենաբազմազան պատկերներ տեսնել՝ համապատասխան մեկնաբանություններով ու, մի քիչ ներշնչվելու դեպքում՝ ինչու չէ՝ նաև զգացողություններով։ Բայց դրանից սուրճի մրուրը դժվար թե դառնա արվեստի գլուխգործոց, չէ՞։ Այս հարցում չեմ բացառում նաև ներշնչանքի դերը. հնարավոր է, որ մեկն ասել է, որ նկարն այսպիսին է, մյուսներն իրենք իրենց ներշնչել, համոզել են, որ իրոք այդպիսին է, էլ չեմ ասում, որ շատերն ուղղակի բանիմաց երևալու համար կարող են միայն ձևացնել, որ իրենք էլ են տեսնում, հասկանում ու զգում այն ամենը, ինչ վերագրվում է տվյալ նկարին։

Վերջում չմոռանամ հիշեցնել, որ վերոբերյալ մտքերս զուտ վարկածներ էին, որոնցից ոչ մեկը չեմ բացառում։  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Էս էլ գրածիդ «ապացույցներից» մեկը.
> 
> 
> Այստեղ Լևինն ասում է, որ ճաքերի արանքներից երևում են տարբեր նուրբ գունային շերտեր


 Իսկ պատահաբար կարող ա ֆիքսած լինես, թե ՈՐ նկարի մասին ա խոսում Լևինը? :Jpit: 
Չնայած` կներես, դու դուրս ես եկել քննարկումից :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ պատահաբար կարող ա ֆիքսած լինես, թե ՈՐ նկարի մասին ա խոսում Լևինը?


Հա, նենց պատահաբար ֆիքսել եմ, որ խոսում է Մալևիչի «Սև քառակուսի» նկարի առաջին օրինակի մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ո՞նց… Հոյակապ են :LOL: : Ընտրել եմ «չեն» տարբերակը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չգիտեմ՝ որ հոդվածով կդատվեմ, բայց մեջ եմ բերելու նյութեր՝ ռուսերեն :Sad: 




> *МАЛЕВИЧ Казимир Северинович* основоположник одного из видов абстрактного искусства, т. н. супрематизма.
> 
> *СУПРЕМАТИЗМ* - Малевич считал его высшей точкой развития искусства (отсюда название, производное от лат. supremus, «высший, последний»), которому свойственны геометрические абстракции из простейших фигур (квадрат, прямоугольник, круг, треугольник).
> 
> _Возникновение супрематизма_После начала 1-й мировой войны исполнил ряд агитационных патриотических лубков с текстами *В. В. Маяковского* для издательства «Современный лубок».
> Весной 1915 возникли первые полотна абстрактного геометрического стиля, вскоре получившего наименование «супрематизм». Изобретенному направлению — регулярным геометрическим фигурам, написанным чистыми локальными цветами и погруженным в некую «белую бездну», где господствовали законы динамики и статики, — Малевич дал наименование «супрематизм». Сочиненный им термин восходил к латинскому корню «супрем», образовавшему в родном языке художника, польском, слово *«супрематия»*, что в переводе означало *«превосходство», «главенство», «доминирование».* На первом этапе существования новой художественной системы *Малевич этим словом стремился зафиксировать главенство, доминирование цвета надо всеми остальными компонентами живописи.*






> *Хронотоп в прозе Маканина разделен на «черное небо» с едва угадываемыми Луной и созвездиями (его образный аналог — «Черный квадрат» Малевича), символ непостижимого Вечного, и то, что под землей — подполье, подземелье, «андеграунд», «лаз», яму, ямку, норку, символизирующие начало и исход земного существования, материнское лоно, подсознание личности или же «коллективное бессознательное»*


Մականինը այնքանով կապ ունի, որ <<սև քառակուսու>> գաղափարն է օգտագործել

Բացի այդ կա նաև Կարլ Յունգ անունով հոգեբան, որը развил учение о коллективном бессознательном, в образах которого (т. н. архетипах) видел источник общечеловеческой символики, в т. ч. мифов и сновидений («Метаморфозы и символы либидо») :Think:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Աբստրակտ նկարչության բոլոր սիրահարներին ու *չսիրահարներին* խորհուրդ եմ տալիս անպայման նայել այս վիդեոն - Մարկ Ռոթկոյի մատուռը Տեխասում:

Միգուցե վիդեոն նայելուց հետո կգնահատեք նաև Մալևիչին ու իր խորանարդները  :Wink:

----------

Ֆոտոն (09.08.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Թեման լավն ա, հեղինակին մի հատ հրապարակային, և ոչ միայն, վարկանիշ :Wink: 
Կարդացի բոլոր գրառումները, ոնց որ թե ոչ մի տեղ չհանդիպեցի հարցիս պատասխանին. որտե՞ղ են գտնվում բնօրինակները:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հա, նենց պատահաբար ֆիքսել եմ, որ խոսում է Մալևիչի «Սև քառակուսի» նկարի առաջին օրինակի մասին


Իսկ առաջինը որն ա, Արտակ? 1913-ինը, թե 1915-ինը? Սարկազմի կտոր չկա հարցիս մեջ, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, դու ոնց գիտես?

----------


## Հայկօ

Մինչև հիմա գրած կարծիքները կարդացի, քվեարկել եմ _«չեն»:
_
Իմ կարծիքով՝ վերևի քննարկումների հիմնական սխալը մեկն է. քննարկում եք նկարները՝ կոնտեքստից դուրս: Նկարներն ինքնին ոչ մի բան են. ո՛չ հետաքրքիր մտահղացում կա, ո՛չ իրականացման վարպետություն, ո՛չ էլ ինչ-որ առանձնապես նոր բան: Պարզապես դրանք պետք է դիտարկել ոչ թե որպես արվեստի գործ, այլ որպես մարտահրավերի կամ «նոր շնչի» փորձ: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ այդ դարաշրջանը մեծ փոփոխությունների ու մեծ «մերժումների» դարաշրջան էր, և ո՛չ միայն կերպարվեստի մեջ: Նույն կերպ, օրինակ, Չարենցի համահեղինակած «Երեքի խարտիան» որպես սովորական հոդված կամ նամակ զրո է, ընդ որում՝ սխալ ու ախմախ զրո (մերժում էին Թումանյանին, օրինակ), սակայն որպես Չարենցի գրչի արգասիք՝ հիշարժան է, մանավանդ որ հետո, իր ամբողջ կյանքի ու ստեղծագործության կոնտեքստում այն տեսնելիս, հասկանում ես դրա կարևորությունը: Նույն կերպ՝ նկարն ինքնին կարելի է և թույլատրելի է սովորական բլթոց համարելը, որովհետև նման բան մեր քուչի դզող-փչող Ռազոն էլ կարող է երկնել մազութոտ ձեռքերը սպիտակ շորով սրբելուց հետո: Այս նկարները նույն չափանիշերով քննադատելը, ինչ Վան Գոգի կամ դա Վինչիի գործերը, սխալ է: Սրանք ի սկզբանե նախատեսված չեն եղել *«ձև»* լինելու համար, այլ միայն ու միայն *«բովանդակություն»*: Իսկ բովանդակությունը տեսնելու համար նկարչին ու նկարչի դարաշրջանն է պետք տեսնել:

Նորից ասեմ. կարիք չկա դնելու-քննելու, թե լավ է վրձինը քսել, թե վատ: Դա այս դեպքում կարևոր չէ: Կարող էր դատարկ կտավ դնել ու նույն արդյունքին հասնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան էլ ասեմ. անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ խորունկ իմաստներ ու գաղափարներ արտացոլող պատկերներ են թաղված նկարի հետին շերտերում, կոնկրետ ես գեղարվեստ ասելով՝ հասկանում եմ այնպիսի գործեր, որոնք անմիջական հույզեր, զգացողություններ են առաջացնում իմ մեջ (ցանկալի է՝ դրական  :Jpit: ), աչքս և/կամ հոգիս շոյում են, իսկ եթե պիտի դնեմ պեղումներ անեմ էդ զգացողությունները ստանալու համար (էն էլ Աստված գիտի՝ կստանամ, թե չէ), ապա դա կոնկրետ ինձ համար գեղարվեստ չի։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ էդ իմաստներն ու զգացողությունները գտնելու դեպքում էլ հարց է, թե դրա համար ում շնորհակալ պիտի լինեմ՝ տվյալ նկարչին, թե սեփական երևակայությանս։  :Tongue: 

Չգիտեմ, գուցե ուշադիր չեմ եղել, գրվել է թեմայում կամ հղումներից որևէ մեկում, բայց հարցնեմ. այդ նկարի մեջ երևացող պատկերների մասին հստակ տվյալներ կա՞ն. մարդիկ նայելիս ի՞նչ են տեսնում, և արդյոք համընկնու՞մ են նրանց տեսածները, թե՞ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չգիտեմ, գուցե ուշադիր չեմ եղել, գրվել է թեմայում կամ հղումներից որևէ մեկում, բայց հարցնեմ. այդ նկարի մեջ երևացող պատկերների մասին հստակ տվյալներ կա՞ն. մարդիկ նայելիս ի՞նչ են տեսնում, և արդյոք համընկնու՞մ են նրանց տեսածները, թե՞ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում։


Ոնց որ չկան ես ուշադիր չեմ նայել
Ասում են, որ այդ նկարի իմաստներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում նկարին նայելիս: Բայց կա մարդկանց մի խումբ, որը տեսնում է սև քառակուսի և ոչ մի ուրիշ բան:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Սրանք ի սկզբանե նախատեսված չեն եղել *«ձև»* լինելու համար, այլ միայն ու միայն *«բովանդակություն»*:


Բայց չէ՞ որ արվեստը միայն բովանդակություն չի. ձևի ու բովանդակության ներդաշնակ համադրությունն է արվեստը։

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց



> Ոնց որ չկան ես ուշադիր չեմ նայել
> Ասում են, որ այդ նկարի իմաստներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում նկարին նայելիս: Բայց կա մարդկանց մի խումբ, որը տեսնում է սև քառակուսի և ոչ մի ուրիշ բան:


Փաստորեն, սուրճի մրուրից ոչնչով չի տարբերվում։  ::}:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ոնց որ չկան ես ուշադիր չեմ նայել
> Ասում են, որ այդ նկարի իմաստներից մեկն էլ այն է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում նկարին նայելիս: Բայց կա մարդկանց մի խումբ, որը տեսնում է սև քառակուսի և ոչ մի ուրիշ բան:


Որովհետև բացի սև քառակուսուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա:

Դժվար է սև կատու գտնել մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ՝ եթե այնտեղ կատու չկա:

----------


## ivy

> Չգիտեմ, գուցե ուշադիր չեմ եղել, գրվել է թեմայում կամ հղումներից որևէ մեկում, բայց հարցնեմ. այդ նկարի մեջ երևացող պատկերների մասին հստակ տվյալներ կա՞ն. մարդիկ նայելիս ի՞նչ են տեսնում, և արդյոք համընկնու՞մ են նրանց տեսածները, թե՞ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր բաներ են տեսնում։


Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ Մալևիչի քառակուսիների մեջ ոչինչ էլ չկա տեսնելու, բացի քառակուսուց:  :Smile:  Ինքը փորձել է համարձակ լինել ու իր աշխարհայացքը կամ զգացածը սովորական քառակուսու տեսքով ներկայացնել: Այդ համարձակությունը գնահատելի է: Բայց դե քառակուսին վերջին հաշվով մնում է ոչ այլ ինչ, քան ուղղակի քառակուսի:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Որովհետև բացի սև քառակուսուց ուրիշ ոչ մի բան չկա:
> 
> Դժվար է սև կատու գտնել մութ սենյակում, մանավանդ՝ եթե այնտեղ կատու չկա:


Հայկօ ջան դու մտածում ես "նկարա էլի, սև քառակուսի ա, ինչ մի"  :Smile:  Բայց արի ու տես որ բոլորը չեն այդպես մտածում: Մարդ կա, ասում ա "էս նկարը միաժամանակ շատ պարզ ա ու շատ բարդ"  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ առաջինը որն ա, Արտակ? 1913-ինը, թե 1915-ինը? Սարկազմի կտոր չկա հարցիս մեջ, իրոք ուզում եմ իմանալ, դու ոնց գիտես?


Ես չգիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց չէ՞ որ արվեստը միայն բովանդակություն չի. ձևի ու բովանդակության ներդաշնակ համադրությունն է արվեստը։


Նկարի ամբողջ էֆեկտն էլ հենց դա է: Եկել էր մի պահ, երբ որոշ արվեստաբանների քո գրած սահմանումն այլևս չէր բավարարում: Այն չափազանց հնաոճ կամ չափազանց սեղմ էր թվում: Իրենք ուզում էին այդ «ծամծմված» շրջանակից դուրս գալ:

Հակառակ օրինակն էլ կա (երբ բովանդակություն չկա, միայն ձև է), ճիշտ է՝ պոեզիայում. կոչվում է դադաիզմ: Նաև՝ ֆրանսիացի սյուռերի օրինակը, երբ հավաքվում էին մի սենյակում, հաշիշ ծխում ու թղթի մի պատառիկի վրա առանց նախորդի գրածը նայելու ինչ-որ բան ավելացնում: Հետո դա դառնում էր հերթական գլուխգործոցը:

----------


## Kuk

Էս նկարների տեղը ոչ ոք չգիտի՞ :Unsure:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ինչքան գիտեմ՝ Մալևիչի քառակուսիների մեջ ոչինչ էլ չկա տեսնելու, բացի քառակուսուց:  Ինքը փորձել է համարձակ լինել ու իր աշխարհայացքը կամ զգացածը սովորական քառակուսու տեսքով ներկայացնել: Այդ համարձակությունը գնահատելի է: Բայց դե քառակուսին վերջին հաշվով մնում է ոչ այլ ինչ, քան ուղղակի քառակուսի:


+*Հայկօ*  :Smile: : Էդ եմ, է՛լի, ասում:




> Հայկօ ջան դու մտածում ես "նկարա էլի, սև քառակուսի ա, ինչ մի"  Բայց արի ու տես որ բոլորը չեն այդպես մտածում: Մարդ կա, ասում ա "էս նկարը միաժամանակ շատ պարզ ա ու շատ բարդ"


Շատ բան ա ասում: Ես իմ տեղն եմ մտածում, ինքը՝ իր:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էս նկարների տեղը ոչ ոք չգիտի՞


Եվս մեկ անգամ կներեք ռուսերեն մեջբերման համար



> После кризиса 1998 г. эта коллекция за исключением "Черного квадрата" была выставлена на продажу. Министерство культуры Российской Федерации воспользовалось правом приоритета на приобретение в госсобственность особо ценных произведений искусства. Благодаря щедрости президента холдинговой компании "Интеррос" Владимира Потанина, который предоставил необходимую для покупки "Черного квадрата" сумму, полотно принял на хранение *Государственный Эрмитаж*.


Կուկ, ստե գրած ա նկարի մասին http://www.hermitagemuseum.org/html_.../hm4_1_30.html  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Նկարի ամբողջ էֆեկտն էլ հենց դա է: Եկել էր մի պահ, երբ որոշ արվեստաբանների քո գրած սահմանումն այլևս չէր բավարարում: Այն չափազանց հնաոճ կամ չափազանց սեղմ էր թվում: Իրենք ուզում էին այդ «ծամծմված» շրջանակից դուրս գալ:
> 
> Հակառակ օրինակն էլ կա (երբ բովանդակություն չկա, միայն ձև է), ճիշտ է՝ պոեզիայում. կոչվում է դադաիզմ: Նաև՝ ֆրանսիացի սյուռերի օրինակը, երբ հավաքվում էին մի սենյակում, հաշիշ ծխում ու թղթի մի պատառիկի վրա առանց նախորդի գրածը նայելու ինչ-որ բան ավելացնում: Հետո դա դառնում էր հերթական գլուխգործոցը:


Լավ, հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ մարդիկ տարբերվելու, ինքնահաստատվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեին, փորձում էին ինչ–որ կերպ առանձնանալ, աղմուկ հանել։ Բայց երբ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ էդ «կուտն ուտում են» ու դա արվեստ համարում, էդ մեկը մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում, էլի։ 

Արդեն պատկերացրի տվյալ կողմնորոշումը երգարվեստում։ Ասենք, համերգի ժամանակ հանրահայտ երգիչը գալիս է բեմ, կարևոր տեսք ընդունած խիստ իմաստալից լռություն է «միացնում»՝ որպես երգարվեստի աննախադեպ ու համարձակ դրսևորում, և դահլիճում մարդիկ էքստազից ուշաթափվում են։  :Wacko:   :Bad:  Իսկ հետո այդ «համերգի» ձայնրագրությունը դառնում է չտեսնված գլուխգործոց, և մարդիկ դարերով լսում ու հիանում են։

----------


## Ռեդ

Իսկ սրան ինչ կասեք  :Shok: 



> Кроме того, по неофициальным источникам именно на деньги Владимира Потанина была выкуплена за 1 млн. долларов работа Малевича "Черный квадрат", которая теперь украшает залы Эрмитажа.

----------


## Chuk

text.jpg

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, հասկանում եմ, որ որոշ մարդիկ տարբերվելու, ինքնահաստատվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ ունեին, փորձում էին ինչ–որ կերպ առանձնանալ, աղմուկ հանել։ Բայց երբ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ էդ «կուտն ուտում են» ու դա արվեստ համարում, էդ մեկը մի քիչ լավ չեմ հասկանում, էլի։


Թո՛ղ արվեստ համարեն, թո՛ղ աստվածացնեն: Բայց ցավալին այն է, որ դրա հետ զուգահեռ ինձ՝ դա արվեստ չհամարողիս, ասելու են «անճաշակ» ու «տգետ»: Ու կուրծք ծեծեն, թե իրենք ի՜նչ առաջադիմական են, իսկ մենք՝ ինչ սարդոստայնոտ:

Կայսրինը կայսրին: Եթե ինձ համար, օրինակ, Բալզակը մեծություն չէ, ապա Բորխեսն էլ Քամյուի ձեռքը բռնած գա՝ կարծիքս չեմ փոխի: Եթե ես զգում եմ, որ էդ սև քառակուսին ընդամենը սև քառակուսի է, ապա կյանքում չեմ փորձի էդտեղ «Աստղազարդ գիշեր» ու «Վերջին ընթրիք» տեսնել: Մանավանդ որ, լինելով սնոբ ու ցինիկ, լրիվ հասկանում եմ Մալևիչի՝ քննադատների ու «առաջադիմականների» վրա հավեսով կայֆավատ լինելը:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ամեն դեպքում նկարն առնելու համար տվեն են 1 միլլիոն ԱՄՆ դոլլար
Եվս մեկ հետաքրքիր հոդված
http://www.kp.ru/daily/22574/18326/

----------


## Հայկօ

> text.jpg


Դալուկ միանձնուհի եմ տեսնում: Այրվող դաշտերի ֆոնի վրա գեղեցկուհին ողբում է իր ապօրինածին զավակի անժամանակ մահը: Կարմիր կակաչները հուշիկ տարուբերում են բոցի լեզվակ-գլուխները՝ սգալով պատանու կորուստը: Հեռվում երկգլխանի առյուծը հոշոտում է պախրային, իսկ յամայկացի Ջոն հնձում է կակաչի արտը: Մութ է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> text.jpg


Արտ, դու էլ վատ չես նկարում սև քառակուսիներ։ Կարելի ա մտածել բիզնեսի մասին։  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դալուկ միանձնուհի եմ տեսնում: Այրվող դաշտերի ֆոնի վրա գեղեցկուհին ողբում է իր ապօրինածին զավակի անժամանակ մահը: Կարմիր կակաչները հուշիկ տարուբերում են բոցի լեզվակ-գլուխները՝ սգալով պատանու կորուստը: Հեռվում երկգլխանի առյուծը հոշոտում է պախրային, իսկ յամայկացի Ջոն հնձում է կակաչի արտը: Մութ է:


Ներողություն, բայց խաբում ես:
Այդտեղ տեքստ է գրված, որն իրականում ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է կարդալ:
Ավելին, բնօրինակում տեքստը անմիջապես կզգացվեր, այս տարբերակում ջանքեր են անհրաժեշտ  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ներողություն, բայց խաբում ես:
> Այդտեղ տեքստ է գրված, որն իրականում ձեզնից յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է կարդալ:
> Ավելին, բնօրինակում տեքստը անմիջապես կզգացվեր, այս տարբերակում ջանքեր են անհրաժեշտ





> Չնայած ինքս ըստ էության նկարների մասին տեսակետ չունեմ, բայց թեմայի խիստ հավակնոտ տեսակետները կարդալուց հետո ընդդիմանալու բուռն ձգտմամբ որոշեցի քվեարկել "են" տարբերակի օգտին, թեև ինքս նայելով քառակուսուց բացի բան չեմ տեսնում ու շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ ոչ մեկի կարծիքը չի կարող լինել բավարար, եթե ինքը չի տեսել բնօրինակը


 :Smile: 



> Դալուկ միանձնուհի եմ տեսնում: Այրվող դաշտերի ֆոնի վրա գեղեցկուհին ողբում է իր ապօրինածին զավակի անժամանակ մահը: Կարմիր կակաչները հուշիկ տարուբերում են բոցի լեզվակ-գլուխները՝ սգալով պատանու կորուստը: Հեռվում երկգլխանի առյուծը հոշոտում է պախրային, իսկ յամայկացի Ջոն հնձում է կակաչի արտը: Մութ է:


Բայց դու վերջն ես  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելին, բնօրինակում տեքստը անմիջապես կզգացվեր, այս տարբերակում ջանքեր են անհրաժեշտ


Ուզում ես ասել՝ դու Մալևիչից ավելի տաղանդավո՞ր ես։  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի դեպ, երկարատև մեկ օբյեկտի նայելու դեպքում, մարդու մոտ կարող են առաջանալ տեսողական պատրանքներ, հատկապես, եթե որևէ ազդակ կա… Օրինակ՝ Չուկի գրած տեքստը: :Jpit: 
Էլ չեմ ասում, եթե մարդը հոգեակտիվ նյութեր գործածելուց հետո նայի նման սև, կարմիր կամ թեկուզ կապույտ քառակուսիների…

----------


## Chuk

> 


Շնորհակալություն հանրությանը մատչելի ձևով գրառումս ներկայացնելու համար  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ, երկարատև մեկ օբյեկտի նայելու դեպքում, մարդու մոտ կարող են առաջանալ տեսողական պատրանքներ, հատկապես, եթե որևէ ազդակ կա… Օրինակ՝ Չուկի գրած տեքստը:
> Էլ չեմ ասում, եթե մարդը հոգեակտիվ նյութեր գործածելուց հետո նայի նման սև, կարմիր կամ թեկուզ կապույտ քառակուսիների…


Մարկիզ ջան, տվյալ դեպքում պարզապես սևին մոտ գույնով գրված էր սևի վրա: Եթե ենթադրենք Photoshop-ով ավելի բաց գույները շատ բացացնենք, ապա կտեսնենք գրածս տեքստը (ոնց-որ կցորդի մեջ եմ ցույց տալիս): Բայց եթե նույն տիպի աշխատանք լինի ոչ թե համակարգչով արված այլ ասենք յուղաներկով, ապա նման photoshop-ային գործիք չկա, ենթագիտակացականիդ պիտի հավատաս, որը քո տեսածից ավելի շատ բան է վերծանում, քան գիտակցականդ: Իսկ եթե այդ յուղաներկով նկարը ֆոտոապարատով նկարես, ապա այդ մուգ-բացի էֆֆեկտն իսպառ կկորի: Սա պարզագույն դեպք եմ ասում: 

Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես չգիտեմ, Մալևիչը նման տրյուկ արե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ: Ես պարզապես ասում եմ, որ անգամ դա է հնարավոր:

----------


## CCoder

Պատկերացրեք Մալեվիչի «ֆանատը» գնում է հոգեբույժի մոտ ստուգման, ու հոգեբույժի ցույց տված հերթական թանաքի «լաքան» սև քառակուսի է :Lol2:  
Դիագնոզ՝  :Crazy:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, տվյալ դեպքում պարզապես սևին մոտ գույնով գրված էր սևի վրա: Եթե ենթադրենք Photoshop-ով ավելի բաց գույները շատ բացացնենք, ապա կտեսնենք գրածս տեքստը (ոնց-որ կցորդի մեջ եմ ցույց տալիս): Բայց եթե նույն տիպի աշխատանք լինի ոչ թե համակարգչով արված այլ ասենք յուղաներկով, ապա նման photoshop-ային գործիք չկա, ենթագիտակացականիդ պիտի հավատաս, որը քո տեսածից ավելի շատ բան է վերծանում, քան գիտակցականդ: Իսկ եթե այդ յուղաներկով նկարը ֆոտոապարատով նկարես, ապա այդ մուգ-բացի էֆֆեկտն իսպառ կկորի: Սա պարզագույն դեպք եմ ասում: 
> 
> Նորից եմ կրկնում, ես չգիտեմ, Մալևիչը նման տրյուկ արե՞լ է, թե՞ ոչ: Ես պարզապես ասում եմ, որ անգամ դա է հնարավոր:


Չուկ ջան, հնարավոր է, որ սև ֆոնն իր «տակ» պարունակում է իրական պատկերներ: Այստեղ մեկ այլ հարց է ծագում. այդ պատկերները միևնույնն են՞ բոլորի համար, թե՞ ոչ: 
Նկատի չունեմ հնարավոր պատկերների իմաստը յուրաքանչյուրի համար, այլ պատկերը ձևավորող գծերը, հատվածները, լույս ու ստվերը և այլն:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, հնարավոր է, որ սև ֆոնն իր «տակ» պարունակում է իրական պատկերներ: Այստեղ մեկ այլ հարց է ծագում. այդ պատկերները միևնույնն են՞ բոլորի համար, թե՞ ոչ: 
> Նկատի չունեմ հնարավոր պատկերների իմաստը յուրաքանչյուրի համար, այլ պատկերը ձևավորող գծերը, հատվածները, լույս ու ստվերը և այլն:


Նման ելքի դեպքում ենթադրում եմ, որ ոչ մեկը որևէ պատկեր չի տեսնի, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն կզգա ինչ որ մի բան, գուցե ջերմություն, որը կզգայիր գեղեցիկ հորթուկի նկար տեսնելիս, գուցե ատելություն, որը կզգայիր նորածնին սպանող տղամարդու տեսնելիս և այլն:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նման ելքի դեպքում ենթադրում եմ, որ ոչ մեկը որևէ պատկեր չի տեսնի, բայց ենթագիտակցորեն կզգա ինչ որ մի բան, գուցե ջերմություն, որը կզգայիր գեղեցիկ հորթուկի նկար տեսնելիս, գուցե ատելություն, որը կզգայիր նորածնին սպանող տղամարդու տեսնելիս և այլն:


Նկարում պատկերվածը զգալու համար պետք է տեսնել «ինչ-որ բան»… Պետք է ընկալել այն ինչ պատկերված է նկարում, թեկուզ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովի «զգա», բայց տեսնելը պարտադիր է: Այսինքն՝ իրական թե անիրական՝ տեսողական ցնորք, պատրանք, մարդը պետք է ինչ-որ բան տեսնի, քանի որ նկար է:

----------


## Chuk

> Նկարում պատկերվածը զգալու համար պետք է տեսնել «ինչ-որ բան»… Պետք է ընկալել այն ինչ պատկերված է նկարում, թեկուզ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ յուրովի «զգա», բայց տեսնելը պարտադիր է: Այսինքն՝ իրական թե անիրական՝ տեսողական ցնորք, պատրանք, մարդը պետք է ինչ-որ բան տեսնի, քանի որ նկար է:


Անշուշտ, նույնն էլ ես եմ ասում: Ուրիշ բան այդ տեսածդ ով կինտերպրետացնի՝ գիտակցությու՞նդ, թե՞ ենթագիտակցությունդ: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում չնայած հակված եմ այն կարծիքին, որ դրանք սոսկ «քառակուսիներ» են, բայց այսուհանդերձ քանի դեռ նկարի բնօրինակն իմ աչքերով չեմ տեսել, իմ այդ տեսակետը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ, ջուրծեծոցի տեսակետ է: Ու նույն կերպ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում մյուս այն բոլոր մարդկանց կարծիքներին, ովքեր չեն տեսել, բայց վստահաբար ինչ-որ տեսակետ են պնդում:

Ափսոս արխիվս ջնջել եմ, հակառակ դեպքում ցույց կտայի անմեղ նկարներ օրինակ, որոնց նայելուց հետո օրինակ ագրեսիվ կդառնայիր  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
հ.գ. այդ «քառակուսիները» գլուխգործոց են հենց թեկուզ նրանով, որ այսքան քննարկումների առիթ են դարձել  :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Անշուշտ, նույնն էլ ես եմ ասում: Ուրիշ բան այդ տեսածդ ով կինտերպրետացնի՝ գիտակցությու՞նդ, թե՞ ենթագիտակցությունդ: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ տվյալ դեպքում չնայած հակված եմ այն կարծիքին, որ դրանք սոսկ «քառակուսիներ» են, բայց այսուհանդերձ քանի դեռ նկարի բնօրինակն իմ աչքերով չեմ տեսել, իմ այդ տեսակետը խիստ սուբյեկտիվ, ջուրծեծոցի տեսակետ է: Ու նույն կերպ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում մյուս այն բոլոր մարդկանց կարծիքներին, ովքեր չեն տեսել, բայց վստահաբար ինչ-որ տեսակետ են պնդում:
> 
> Ափսոս արխիվս ջնջել եմ, հակառակ դեպքում ցույց կտայի անմեղ նկարներ օրինակ, որոնց նայելուց հետո օրինակ ագրեսիվ կդառնայիր 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> հ.գ. այդ «քառակուսիները» գլուխգործոց են հենց թեկուզ նրանով, որ այսքան քննարկումների առիթ են դարձել


Հոգեբուժությունում կա ախտանիշ/ չեմ հիշում, թե ում անունով էր/, ընկալման խանգարումներ ունեցող մարդուն տալիս են դատարկ թուղթ, խնդրելով, որ «կարդա» բարձրաձայն, թե այնտեղ ինչ է գրված, իսկ նա վերցնում և «կարդում» է…
Ի դեպ, եթե նրան չասեն՝ «կարդա», ուղղակի խնդրեն վերցնել, նա ոչինչ չի «կարդա» ու ոչ էլ «կտեսնի»:

Նորմալ մարդկանց մոտ նույնպես երբեմն կարող են լինել տեսողական պատրանքներ, հատկապես՝ խավարի ժամանակ, օրինակ՝ փողոցում առկա թուփը կամ կոճղը թվա կենդանի և այլն:

----------


## Chuk

> Հոգեբուժությունում կա ախտանիշ/ չեմ հիշում, թե ում անունով էր/, ընկալման խանգարումներ ունեցող մարդուն տալիս են դատարկ թուղթ, խնդրելով, որ «կարդա» բարձրաձայն, թե այնտեղ ինչ է գրված, իսկ նա վերցնում և «կարդում» է…
> Ի դեպ, եթե նրան չասեն՝ «կարդա», ուղղակի խնդրեն վերցնել, նա ոչինչ չի «կարդա» ու ոչ էլ «կտեսնի»:
> 
> Նորմալ մարդկանց մոտ նույնպես երբեմն կարող են լինել տեսողական պատրանքներ, հատկապես՝ խավարի ժամանակ, օրինակ՝ փողոցում առկա թուփը կամ կոճղը թվա կենդանի և այլն:


Հա, ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում ու այսուհանդերձ խոսում ենք տարբեր բաներից  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հա, ճիշտ բաներ ես ասում ու այսուհանդերձ խոսում ենք տարբեր բաներից


Չուկ ջան, չէ, այդքան էլ տարբեր չեն :Smile: : Պատկերացրու մի պահ, թե մեր շրջապատում որքան տարբեր մարդիկ կան՝ տարբեր մտածելակերպերով, բարձր ու ցածր էմոցիոնալ շեմով, երբեմն հիվանդագին մտածողությամբ, տեսածը, լսածը յուրովի ընկալելու, վերլուծելու հատկությամբ:

Անընդհատ լսում են «օ՜, Մալևիչ, սև ու կարմիր քառակուսիները՜, տեսել եք՞, մեկ միլիոն դոլար, Էրմիտաժ»… Սա հզորագույն ազդակ է շատերի լյաբիլ հոգեկան համակարգի համար: Դու գրում ես. « Կարող ես տեսնել գեղեցիկ հորթուկ կամ էլ նորածնին սպանող տղամարդ»… Գիտես չէ՞, ինչպես է ազդում այս տողը որոշ մարդկանց վրա :LOL: : Դա այստեղ՝ այս ֆորումում, իսկ այլ տեղեր, որքան է խոսվել այս ամենի մասին:
Շատերն այսքանից հետո հաստատ «կտեսնեն»… :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, չէ, այդքան էլ տարբեր չեն: Պատկերացրու մի պահ, թե մեր շրջապատում որքան տարբեր մարդիկ կան՝ տարբեր մտածելակերպերով, բարձր ու ցածր էմոցիոնալ շեմով, երբեմն հիվանդագին մտածողությամբ, տեսածը, լսածը յուրովի ընկալելու, վերլուծելու հատկությամբ:
> 
> Անընդհատ լսում են «օ՜, Մալևիչ, սև ու կարմիր քառակուսիները՜, տեսել եք՞, մեկ միլիոն դոլար, Էրմիտաժ»… Սա հզորագույն ազդակ է շատերի լյաբիլ հոգեկան համակարգի համար: Դու գրում ես. « Կարող ես տեսնել գեղեցիկ հորթուկ կամ էլ նորածնին սպանող տղամարդ»… Գիտես չէ՞, ինչպես է ազդում այս տողը որոշ մարդկանց վրա: Դա այստեղ՝ այս ֆորումում, իսկ այլ տեղեր, որքան է խոսվել այս ամենի մասին:
> Շատերն այսքանից հետո հաստատ «կտեսնեն»…


Հորթու՞կ կտեսնեն:
Դժվար թե: Անշուշտ քո ասածները իրենց տեղն ու դերն ունեն, անշուշտ հաճախ նման «հոգեխանգարմունքի»( :LOL: ) մեթոդներով կարելի է ազդել մարդու մտքի վրա:

Բայց  հիմա էլ արի շուռ գանք ու մյուս կողմից նայենք:
Բոլորիս է հայտնի (կարծում եմ) ենթադրենք գույների թողած ազդեցությունը մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհի վրա, մի գույնը մյուսի համադրությամբ կարող է հանգստություն բերել, այն մյուս գույնը չորրորդի համադրությամբ ագրեսիա առաջացնել, հինգերորդ գույնը նեյտրալ է, վեցերորդը արագացնում է սրտիդ զարկերը, հույզեր առաջացնում: Նույն կերպ երկրաչափական մարմինները, նրանց դիրքը, շարժման կամ պտույտի ուղղությունը, արագությունը և այլն: Այս ամենը կա, սրանց մասին կարելի է գրականություն ճարել, ուսումնասիրել և այլն:
Ըստ էության դու հերքում ես սրա գոյությունը, որովհետև բացառված չի, որ Մալևիչի նկարների դեպքում գործ ունենք նման երևույթների հետ:

Ու նորից կասեմ, ես ավելի հակված եմ կարծել որ դրանք սոսկ քառակուսիներ են: Բայց ես չեմ կարող դա պնդել, քանի դեռ չեմ տեսել: Դու էլ չես կարող պնդել:

----------


## CCoder

Ինտերնետում փորձեցի գտնել տվյալներ այն մասին, որ սև ներկի տակ ինչ որ ուրիշ նկար կա։ Միայն ֆորումներում անհայտ անձիք պնդում էին, որ դա այդպես է, բայց ոչ մի ռենտգենոսկոպիկ հետազոտության արդյունք չկար։ Ինձ թվում է եթե սև ներկի տակ ուրիշ նկար լիներ ապա այդ ՍԵՆՍԱՑԻԱՆ բոլորին վաղուց հայտնի կլիներ։

Թեկուզ տակը Այվազովսկու «9–րդ ալիքը» լինի իմ կարծիքով  դա բան չի փոխում։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինտերնետում փորձեցի գտնել տվյալներ այն մասին, որ սև ներկի տակ ինչ որ ուրիշ նկար կա։ Միայն ֆորումներում անհայտ անձիք պնդում էին, որ դա այդպես է, բայց ոչ մի ռենտգենոսկոպիկ հետազոտության արդյունք չկար։ Ինձ թվում է եթե սև ներկի տակ ուրիշ նկար լիներ ապա այդ ՍԵՆՍԱՑԻԱՆ բոլորին վաղուց հայտնի կլիներ։
> 
> Թեկուզ տակը Այվազովսկու «9–րդ ալիքը» լինի իմ կարծիքով  դա բան չի փոխում։


Ախր իմ գրածների այդ հատվածները հեչ էական չեն: Հեչ էական չի տակը նկար կա, թե չկա: Կարևորն այն է, այդ նկարներին նայելիս մարդու մոտ իմ ասած զգացումներն առաջանու՞մ են, թե՞ չէ: Եթե հա (ես չեմ կարող պնդել ոչ ՀԱ-ն, ոչ ՉԷ-ն), ապա այն իրենցից ինչ-որ մի բան ներկայացնում է բացի զուտ «քառակուսի» լինելուց: Իսկ դա իմանալու մի տարբերակ կա - տեսնել նկարը:

Կա փաստ, բազումները այդ նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնելուց հետո խոսում են խիստ հիացմունքով, խոսում են խորության ու չգիտեմ ինչի մասին: Ինտերնետում չգիտեմ ինչեր է գրած ու չի հետաքրքրում... ասենք կարող ենք գտնել այսպիսի քննարկումներ՝ տասնյակ մարդիկ իրենց ԽԻՍՏ ՎՍՏԱՀ տեսակետն են հայտարարում՝ առանց տեսած լինելու: Քանի դեռ չես տեսել, չգիտես, կարող ես խոսել այդ խորության առկայություն կամ չառկայությունից, թե չէ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քանի դեռ չես տեսել, չգիտես, կարող ես խոսել այդ խորության առկայություն կամ չառկայությունից, թե չէ


Լուրջ հավեսս փախավ գրելու :Smile:  Դու ճիշտ ես ապեր: Չնայած քո համար դրանք միայն քառակուսիներ են, բայց դու դրանք համարում ես գլուխգործոց: Քանի դեռ չես տեսել, որ դրանք միայն քառակուսիներ են: Իսկ ես դրանք համարում եմ հիմար մի բան, քանի դեռ չեմ տեսել, որ դրանք գլուխգործոցներ են: Ու անկեղծ ասած, PR-ի, կեղծիքի, ցինիզմի էս դարաշրջանում երբեք չի կարելի հենվել այնպիսի արտահայտությունների վրա, ինչպիսին է` "Էդքան մարդ ասել է, ուրեմն գիտի մի բան": Ու դու ինքդ գիտես էդ ամեն ինչը ինձնից ավելի լավ, գուցե նույնիսկ: 

Մեկ ել ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, թե ինչ հաճույք ա ստանում Վուլֆիկը իր ներկայացրած ֆիլմում երևացող "նկարներից"? Չնայած սրանց մեջ դեռ գույների համադրում կա, ու էս "նկարները" սպիտակ ֆոնի վրա ինչ-որ հաջորդականությամբ դասավորելու դեպքում կարելի է, գուցե, հասնել ինչ-որ վիզուալ էֆեկտի: Բա քառակուսիները?

Չի բացառվում, որ քառակուսիներն էլ կոնկրետ ինչ-որ էքսպոզիցիայի համար նախատեսված նկարներ են եղել, իրենց համապատասխան դիրքերով, ու չի բացառվում, որ ցուցադրության ընդհանուր ներկապնակում լավ էլ իրենց վիզուալ դերը խաղացել են: Բայց ինքը առանձին վերցրած. որպես նկար, չկա: Տեսել եմ ես այն, թե ոչ` արդեն կապ չունի: Այն ընդամենը հանճարեղ մարդու կենսագրության մասնիկ է, հենց դրա համար էլ քննարկում ենք, այլ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ գլուխգործոց է: Այն նույնքան չկա ինձ համար որպես նկար, որքան Չարենցի "ք...մ" արտահայտությունն առանձին վերցրած, օրինակ: Այն, ինչքան էլ մեջներիցդ ճղվեք, պոեզիա չի!  

Տեսնես Մալևիչը ինքը դեռ էն ժամանակ հավատում էր, որ իր տված կուտը էսքան շատ մարդ կուտի? Հիրավի հանճար:

----------


## impression

կներեք, բայց ահավոր մառազմի եք վերածել թեման
Անդերսենի հեքիաթն եմ հիշում... վերջում որ պարզվում ա, որ թագավորն ուղղակի մերկ էր

----------


## Վարպետ

> կներեք, բայց ահավոր մառազմի եք վերածել թեման
> Անդերսենի հեքիաթն եմ հիշում... վերջում որ պարզվում ա, որ թագավորն ուղղակի մերկ էր


Լսի, ես էլ ինչ-որ բանի էի նմանեցնում` չէի գտնում: Վայ ապրես դու հա:
Ժողվուրդ, թագավորը մերկ ա!

----------


## Taurus

Ես մի անգամ հաղորդում եմ նայել, որտեղ պատմում էին այս նկարների մասն, մասնավորապես սևի մասին ասվում էր, որ սա քառակուսի չի այլ զուգահեռագիծ ա, այսինքն անվերջ խորացող, մութ անդունդ, ու դա երևում է ուշադիր նայելուց, իհարկե վրձինով այսպիսի էֆեկտ ստանալը շատ բարդ է, միանշանակ գլուխործոց ա!

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ մարդիկ Ռուբենսի մասին են ասել, քառակուսիների հետ կապված առիթ չի եղել, բայց դե մեկա էդ անտերը ասելով չի էլի: Օրինակ ես իմ *հավանած նկարներից* ոչ մեկը չեմ կարա ասեմ ինչի եմ հավանում: Էդ ոնւյնն ա, որ կարողանաս բացատրել, թե ինչի էս մի աղջկան սիրահարվեցիր, իսկ էն մեկին՝ չէ:


լավ ես ասում, հավանած նկարներից, բայց էս նկար չի չէ, քառակուսի ա  :Wink:  պռոստը

----------


## Ձայնալար

> լավ ես ասում, հավանած նկարներից, բայց էս նկար չի չէ, քառակուսի ա  պռոստը


Նկարած քառակուսի ա, ուրեմը նկար ա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս նկարների տեղը ոչ ոք չգիտի՞


Սևը Էրմիտաժում է:




> Он оказался одной из немногих картин Малевича, которые после его смерти не были переданы наследниками художника в Русский музей и оставались в семье. По легенде именно его несли за гробом Малевича в день похорон. После смерти вдовы художника, Натальи Андреевны Манченко, последняя версия "Черного квадрата" вместе с "Автопортретом" и "Портретом жены" Малевича перешли к ее родственникам, а затем были проданы ими в коллекцию Инкомбанка. 
> После кризиса 1998 г. эта коллекция за исключением "Черного квадрата" была выставлена на продажу. Министерство культуры Российской Федерации воспользовалось правом приоритета на приобретение в госсобственность особо ценных произведений искусства. Благодаря щедрости президента холдинговой компании "Интеррос" Владимира *Потанина, который предоставил необходимую для покупки "Черного квадрата" сумму, полотно принял на хранение Государственный Эрмитаж.*


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ի միջի այլոց, մեկ միլիոն ա վճարել Պոտանինը:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Նկարած քառակուսի ա, ուրեմը նկար ա


Ապեր, հետաքրիրը գիտես որն ա, որ Մալևիչի խոսքերով, ինքը էս «նկարի» վրա մի քանի ամիս աշխատել ա, ու հիմա դա վաճառում են մեկ միլիոնով: Ես օրական կարամ մի քառասուն հատ նկարեմ, հատն էլ հարյուր դոլարով եմ տալիս, ուզող կա՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնես Մալևիչը ինքը դեռ էն ժամանակ հավատում էր, որ իր տված կուտը էսքան շատ մարդ կուտի? Հիրավի հանճար:


Դժվար…

Նյուտոնն էլ չէր իմանում որ իրա խնձորի ծառի տակ պառկելուց հետո մարդկությունը երեք դար պիտի մեխանիկայի հիմնական օրենքներից մեկը անգիր անի:

----------


## Second Chance

Իսկ ես մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի . 
Մեկն ասում ա նայի ինչ սիրուն նկար եմ նկարել , ասումա
- ինչ ես նկարել ,սա էլ թե - «կարմիր կովը խոտա ուտում»
ու ցույց ա տալիս մի հատ սպիտակ թուղթ 
-բա ուր՞ա ստեղ խոտ  :Unsure: 
- կովը կերելա
-բա ուրա կովը
-իյա ՜կերավ գնաց :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Ոչ - դրանք ամենամեծ ձեռառնոցին են, որին մարդկությունը համառորեն լուրջ է վերաբերվում :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ գիտե՞ք Մալևիչի սև քառակուսին ինչ իմաստ է արտահայտում: 
Դրանով Մալևիչն ուզում էր ասել. «Նկարչությունը մեռավ»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ գիտե՞ք Մալևիչի սև քառակուսին ինչ իմաստ է արտահայտում: 
> Դրանով Մալևիչն ուզում էր ասել. «Նկարչությունը մեռավ»:


ևս մեկ մեկնաբանություն, ի թիվս հարյուրավոր ուրիշների

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես մի հատ անեկդոտ հիշեցի .


Մի հատ էլ ես հիշեցի դրա նմանը 

Ուրեմն սովետի ժամանակ տուրիստներ են գալիս Լենինի թանգարան, ու պատեկարսրահով անցնելիս  գիդը ասում ա
- իսկ այս նկարը կոչվում է "Լենինը Բեռլինում"
էս տուրիստները նայում են նկարին, ուրեմն Կռուպսկայան ա մերկ, կողքն էլ Դերժինսկին ա, էլի մերկ, հարցնում են
- բա Լենինը ուր ա?
գիդը պատասխանում ա
- իսկ Լենինը Բեռլինում ա

----------


## Վիշապ

Բա դուք Սեբաստիան Բախի «լյա»–ն լսել ե՞ք, էն որ իր փայտիկի հրամանով դաշնամուրը տալիս ա նվագախմբին, գործիքները համալարելու համար… սպանում ա, ցխում ա, մորթում ա… Իսկ Մալևիչի քառակուսիները… դե եսի՞մ, սկզբունքորեն մեր բաղնիքի մետլախը ավելի սիրուն ա ինձ թվում։ Իսկ որ մեկ մեկ խմած լողանում եմ, լրիվ խորիմաստ պատկերներ են նայվում էդ մետլախի վրա… նույնիսկ գլուխս ֆռում ա… :Tongue:  
…Բայց որ խորանում ես, ինչե՜ր կան էդ քառակուսիների մեջ, էլ անհուն տիեզե՜րք, էլ մերկ Վեներա՜, էլ Նոր Տարվա պոպոք–չամիչ–մանդարի՜ն :Love:

----------


## Chuk

> Լուրջ հավեսս փախավ գրելու Դու ճիշտ ես ապեր: Չնայած քո համար դրանք միայն քառակուսիներ են,* բայց դու դրանք համարում ես գլուխգործոց:*


Քո՝ ինձ չհասկանալու սխալն այստեղից է գալիս:
Ես, ի տարբերություն քեզ, չեմ ասում, որ դրանք գլուխգործոց են կամ հիմարություն, չեմ համարում գլուխգործոց կամ հիմարություն, այլ ասում եմ, որ ես նրա մասին վերջնական կարծիք ձևավորել չեմ կարող:

Այն ինչ տեսնում եմ մոնիտորիս էկրանից կամ ալբոմի էջերում, համարում եմ հիմարություն, բայց չեմ կարող իմանալ թե դրա հետևում ինչ կա, դրա համար չեմ շտապում «խելոք դեմքով» ի լուր աշխարհի հայտարարել որ հիմարություն ա  :Wink: 

հ.գ. Ես բացատրել եմ, թե ինչու եմ քվեարկել «Են» տարբերակի օգտին՝ իմ «սև քառակուսի» գրառման մեջ: Բացի դա ասել եմ, որ գլուխգործոց են (ոչ արվեստի) այն իմաստով, որ այսքան քննարկումների առիթ են դարձել  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացի դա ասել եմ, որ գլուխգործոց են (ոչ արվեստի) այն իմաստով, որ այսքան քննարկումների առիթ են դարձել


բան ու գորձ չունենալուց ա

----------


## Chuk

> բան ու գորձ չունենալուց ա


Այդ դեպքում դու ու ես բան ու գործ չունեցողներից ենք... ի դեպ գործերս պռավալ են գնում, լիքը գործ կա  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այդ դեպքում դու ու ես բան ու գործ չունեցողներից ենք... ի դեպ գործերս պռավալ են գնում, լիքը գործ կա


Մալևիչն էլ էր էդ օրի, մի երկու հատ քառակուսի գծեց` գործերը տեղն ընկան  :LOL: 
Ես դուրս եմ գալիս քննարկումից, թե չէ քո գործերի պռավալին եմ մասնակցում անուղղակի :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այդ դեպքում դու ու ես բան ու գործ չունեցողներից ենք... ի դեպ գործերս պռավալ են գնում, լիքը գործ կա


ես որ հաստատ աֆտարիտետնի արվեստաբանների թվին չեմ պատկանում

բան ու գործ չունենալը վերաբերում էր բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր արդեն մոտ հարյուր տարի դրած քննարկում են քառակուսիները

ու իրոք, արվեստում նոր խոսքի պակասը, ու հետևապես նաև արվեստաբանների բան ու գործ չունենալը հանգեցրել է նրան, որ մարդիկ նստած ֆուռոռի են սպասում

մեկը սև քառակուսի է նկարում, ու հազար հոգի դրած լուրջ դեմքերով քննարկում են

մյուսը կտավի վրա բենզին է լցնում, այրում է, գցում է ջրով լի վաննայի մեջ, հանում է, ու ու դա էլ կախում պատից, ու էլի համարում են գլուխգործոց 

մի երրորդը, աչքովս եմ տեսել, փողոցում ման է գալիս, ու ինչքան անպետք պան կա, դատարկ շշից, պռովուդից բռնած մինչև շեստերյոնկեն, հավաքում բերում է տուն, շարում է կտավի վրա, ու վաճառում է մի քանի տասնյակ հազարով, ու էլի ինչ-որ քննադատներ դրա տակ թաքնված իմաստ են տեսնում, որը բացի իրենցից ուրիշ ոչ մեկը չի տեսնում 

դասականները կարծես թե բոլորիս համար էլ ավելի հասկանալի ու ընկալելի էին, ի վերջո ու՞մ է պետք այն արվեստը, որը պիտի միայն արվեստաբաններն ու քննադատները հասկանան

----------


## Chuk

> Մալևիչն էլ էր էդ օրի, մի երկու հատ քառակուսի գծեց` գործերը տեղն ընկան 
> Ես դուրս եմ գալիս քննարկումից, թե չէ քո գործերի պռավալին եմ մասնակցում անուղղակի


Այ տեսնում ես, էլի վստահ պնդում ես... ախր չես կարող է, ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ իմանալ  :Wink: 
Թեև տեսակետիդ իրական լինելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա, բայց այսուհանդերձ: Բայց իրականում չես կարող, ինչպես որ չես կարող ասել բլոճներով կորեական ճաշը համով ա, թե չէ: Հիմա որ պատկերացնես, կարող ա նույնիսկ սիրտդ էլ խառնի (ոնց որ իմ), իսկ ուտելուց հետո կարող  ա հավանես  :Nyam: 

հ.գ. ես երեկվանից եմ դուրս եկել, օգուտ չկա  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մալևիչն էլ էր էդ օրի, մի երկու հատ քառակուսի գծեց` գործերը տեղն ընկան 
> Ես դուրս եմ գալիս քննարկումից, թե չէ քո գործերի պռավալին եմ մասնակցում անուղղակի


իսկ իմ մոտ աշխատանքային օրն ավարտվել է, ու ես կարող եմ արխային քառակուսիներ նկարել 

հիմա հարյուր դոլարվ ուզող կա՞ իմ քառակուսիները… 

Մալևիչինից  ոչ մի բանով չեն տարբերվում, լավ էլ էժան եմ տալիս, բազար անելու էլ տեղ ունեմ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Այ տեսնում ես, էլի վստահ պնդում ես... ախր չես կարող է, ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ իմանալ 
> Թեև տեսակետիդ իրական լինելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա, բայց այսուհանդերձ: Բայց իրականում չես կարող, ինչպես որ չես կարող ասել բլոճներով կորեական ճաշը համով ա, թե չէ: Հիմա որ պատկերացնես, կարող ա նույնիսկ սիրտդ էլ խառնի (ոնց որ իմ), իսկ ուտելուց հետո կարող  ա հավանես 
> 
> հ.գ. ես երեկվանից եմ դուրս եկել, օգուտ չկա


Չուկ, ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ ընդունված ճշմարտություններ կան, որոնք պարտադիր չի փորձել, որ իմանանք այդպես է, թե ոչ 

օրինակ կորեական բլոճով ճաշը չի կարա համով լինի, դե չի կարա էլի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Այ տեսնում ես, էլի վստահ պնդում ես... ախր չես կարող է, ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ իմանալ 
> Թեև տեսակետիդ իրական լինելու հավանականությունը շատ մեծ ա, բայց այսուհանդերձ: Բայց իրականում չես կարող, ինչպես որ չես կարող ասել բլոճներով կորեական ճաշը համով ա, թե չէ: Հիմա որ պատկերացնես, կարող ա նույնիսկ սիրտդ էլ խառնի (ոնց որ իմ), իսկ ուտելուց հետո կարող  ա հավանես 
> 
> հ.գ. ես երեկվանից եմ դուրս եկել, օգուտ չկա


Չուկ, ամեն դեպքում ինչ-որ ընդունված ճշմարտություններ կան, որոնք պարտադիր չի փորձել, որ իմանանք այդպես է, թե ոչ 

օրինակ կորեական բլոճով ճաշը չի կարա համով լինի, դե չի կարա էլի

----------


## ars83

Երկու լումա էլ ես ներդնեմ․․․

Միանգամից գրեմ, որ արտահայտում եմ _անձնական, սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքս Red Devis-ի տեղադրած պատկերների վերաբերյալ_ (որպեսզի խոսք չգնա բնօրինակների մասին): Հետաքրքիր տեսակետներ կարդացի նրա մասին, թե ինչ էր ուզում ասել այս նկարներով Մալևիչը: Նրա կենսագրությանը և գործերին ծանոթ չեմ, ապրած դարաշրջանի մասին գրեթե ոչինչ չգիտեմ: Սև քառակուսին ընկալել եմ և ընկալում եմ որպես հեղինակի հրավեր դիտողին՝ լինելու նկարիչ, այսինքն՝ ինքդ նկարես ցանկացած նկար, որն այդ պահին կա ուղեղումդ: Մեկի մտքին կենդանի կլինի, մյուսի մտքին՝ մարդ, երրորդը աստեղաբույլ կպատկերի: Այդ իմաստով համարում եմ պատկերը արժեքավոր (ինչպես, հիմնականում, արժեքավոր եմ համարում ցանկացած բան, որ նպաստում է յուրաքանչյուր անձի եզակի ինքնության արտահայտմանը, արարելուն):
Ինչ վերաբերվում է մաքուր (սպիտակ) թղթի և սև քառակուսու համարժեքությանը, այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ: Սպիտակը և սևը գույներ չեն («աքրոմատիկ» գույներ են), բայց սպիտակը ստացվում է, օրինակ, երեք հիմնական գույների՝ կարմիր, կանաչ, կապույտ համաչափ խառնումից, կարելի է ասել, որ այն բոլոր գույների խառնուրդն է (ցանկացած գույն կարելի է ստանալ երեք հիմնականի խառնուրդից, այսինքն, գույնի տեսակետից, ավելի գունեղ պատկեր, քան սպիտակ թուղթը ստանալ անհնար է  :Wink: ): Իսկ սևը՝ _գույնի բացակայությունն է_ (դատարկ կտավ, որի վրա կարելի է ավելացնել գույներ):

Եթե այս քառակուսու տակ *կա* այլ պատկեր, ապա ինձ համար այն կարող է ևս արժեքավոր լինել՝ սիմվոլիզմի և թաքնված իմաստի տեսակետից (որոնք խթանում են տրամաբանությունը): Բայց որպես զգացմունքների վրա ազդող գործ (իսկ սա, կարծում եմ, ավելի առաջնային է համարվում գեղարվեստում, քան տրամաբանության խթանումը)՝ մեծ արժեք չէի համարի:

Վերջապես, ինչ վերաբերում է կարմիր պատկերին, ապա, եթե ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է արտատպված, ապա այն «քառակուսի» կոչելը վկայում է կամ տեսողական խաբկանքի առկայության կամ հարթաչափությունից սակավ գիտելիքներ ունենալու մասին. պատկերն իրենից ներկայացնում է ուղղանկյուն սեղան (զարմանալի է, որ ոչ ոք չի նշել դա  :Think: ) 
Կարմիր գույնն արդեն տեղ չի թողնում ինքնուրույն ստեղծագործելու (ինչպես սևը) և, կարծում եմ կոնտեքստից դուրս (ինչպես նշել է Հայկօ-ն) այն դիտարկելն իմաստ չունի: Համենայն դեպս, ինձ համար այն քիչ արժեք է ներկայացնում:




> Ես մի անգամ հաղորդում եմ նայել, որտեղ պատմում էին այս նկարների մասն, մասնավորապես սևի մասին ասվում էր, որ սա քառակուսի չի այլ զուգահեռագիծ ա, այսինքն անվերջ խորացող, մութ անդունդ, ու դա երևում է ուշադիր նայելուց, իհարկե վրձինով այսպիսի էֆեկտ ստանալը շատ բարդ է, միանշանակ գլուխործոց ա!


Սա շատ հետաքրքրեց ինձ, միգուցե նաև այս նկարը անվերջությունը պատկերելու փորձերից մե՞կն է  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է մաքուր (սպիտակ) թղթի և սև քառակուսու համարժեքությանը, այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ: Սպիտակը և սևը գույներ չեն («աքրոմատիկ» գույներ են), բայց սպիտակը ստացվում է, օրինակ, երեք հիմնական գույների՝ կարմիր, կանաչ, կապույտ համաչափ խառնումից, կարելի է ասել, որ այն բոլոր գույների խառնուրդն է (ցանկացած գույն կարելի է ստանալ երեք հիմնականի խառնուրդից, այսինքն, գույնի տեսակետից, ավելի գունեղ պատկեր, քան սպիտակ թուղթը ստանալ անհնար է ): Իսկ սևը՝ _գույնի բացակայությունն է_ (դատարկ կտավ, որի վրա կարելի է ավելացնել գույներ):


Քո ասածը ադիտիվ գունային մոդելն է, իսկ առօրյաում մենք գործ ունենք սուբտրակտիվ գունային մոդելի հետ, որ նկարագրածիդ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Այս մոդելում հակառակը, գույների բացակայությունը սպիտակն է, իսկ գույների խառնուրդը՝ սևը: Նկարչության մեջ ևս, բնականաբար. օգտագործվում է սուբտրակտիվ գունային մոդելը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օրինակ Էնգրը, էս նկարի վրա մի տարի աշխատել է, իրոք որ տիտանական աշխատանք է կատարված;

Բայց որ Մալևիչը մի քանի ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո, չասել ասողի իսպանական կաֆել է ստացել, այն էլ մի կտոր ընդամենը, դա պատկերացնելը իմ երևակայութությունից վեր է:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Օրինակ Էնգրը, էս նկարի վրա մի տարի աշխատել է, իրոք որ տիտանական աշխատանք է կատարված;
> 
> Բայց որ Մալևիչը մի քանի ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո, չասել ասողի իսպանական կաֆել է ստացել, այն էլ մի կտոր ընդամենը, դա պատկերացնելը իմ երևակայութությունից վեր է:


Տրիբ, իսկ համամիտ չե՞ս, որ կարաս 10 տարի չարչարվես մի նկարի վրա ու արդյունքում մետլախից ավելի վատ նկար ստացվի (տեխնիկապես լինելով կատարյալ կամ չլինելով կատարյալ) ու կարաս մի քանի ժամում լավ գործ ստեղծես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբ, իսկ համամիտ չե՞ս, որ կարաս 10 տարի չարչարվես մի նկարի վրա ու արդյունքում մետլախից ավելի վատ նկար ստացվի (տեխնիկապես լինելով կատարյալ կամ չլինելով կատարյալ) ու կարաս մի քանի ժամում լավ գործ ստեղծես:


հականում եմ միտքդ

իրոք էնգրի մոտ տեխնիկական կատարողականը արտակարգ բարձր մակարդակի վրա է, եթե կարելի է ընդհանապես այսպես արտահայտվել, միայն առանձին դետալները նկարի ինչ ասես արժեն, բայց պարտադիր չէ, որ այս նկարը բոլորին դուր գա

բայց ի՞նչ է նշանակում լավ կամ վատ նկար Ձայնո ջան

----------


## Elmo

> Երկու աշխարհահռչակ նկարներ, որոնց հեղինակն է Կազիմիր Մալեվիչը
> Ռուսերեն երկու հոդվածներ՝ սև քառակուսի և կարմիր քառակուսի
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքն այս նկարների մասին


Ավելի հիմար բան, քան էդ քառակուսիները, ու ավելի կեղծ գնահատականներ քան էդ քառակուսիներին են տվել, անհնար է պատկերացնել: Սենց որ գնա, կարող ա հայտնաբերեն, կներեք,իհհարկե, բայց պետք ա ասեմ, որ մալևիչը փոքր ժամանակ տակը չիշիկ անելուց էլ ա գլուխգարծոց-լաքաներ թողել սավանի վրա: Այ դրա համար էլ արվեստագետները սովամահ են լինում, որովհետև ամեն ինչ ռասկռուտկի հարց ա: Ռասկռուտկա կանեն, ուզում ա ՇպռՕտը լինես, կդառնաս աստղ, չանեն՝ Արձագանք ստուդիան էլ լինես, չես դառնա: Աշխարհում էլ ա տենց:

----------


## Տրիբուն

իսկ ասենք ինչպես կվերաբերվեիք այն բանին, որ մի կոմպոզիտոր մի նոտայով գործ գրեր.. կամ երկու, այնպես ինչպես սևի ու սպիտակի համադրումն է Մալևիչի մոտ, ասենք .. դոոոոոոոոոոոո, կամ ռեեեեեեեեեեե, կամ երկուսը միասին, ու մոնոտոն

էլի երևի պիտի ենթադրություններ անեինք, որ սա անվերջություն ներկայացնելու փորձ է:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Տրիբ, իսկ համամիտ չե՞ս, որ կարաս 10 տարի չարչարվես մի նկարի վրա ու արդյունքում մետլախից ավելի վատ նկար ստացվի (տեխնիկապես լինելով կատարյալ կամ չլինելով կատարյալ) ու կարաս մի քանի ժամում լավ գործ ստեղծես:


Հա բայց մեր դեպքում ընդունի, որ մի քանի ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո մետլախից վատ գործ ա ստեղծվել :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ ասենք ինչպես կվերաբերվեիք այն բանին, որ մի կոմպոզիտոր մի նոտայով գործ գրեր.. կամ երկու, այնպես ինչպես սևի ու սպիտակի համադրումն է Մալևիչի մոտ, ասենք .. դոոոոոոոոոոոո, կամ ռեեեեեեեեեեե, կամ երկուսը միասին, ու մոնոտոն


Քուանշ
Իսկ ինչու՞ մոնոտոն  :Smile: 
Մեկ էլ տեսար եղավ անմոնոտոն ու բավական հետաքրքիր, հուզիչ, խորը  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա բայց մեր դեպքում ընդունի, որ մի քանի ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո մետլախից վատ գործ ա ստեղծվել


նորմալ երկրներում, միջին կարգի հոսքագիծը, ժամում մի հազար հատ սրանցից ստանում ա

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Քուանշ
> Իսկ ինչու՞ մոնոտոն 
> Մեկ էլ տեսար եղավ անմոնոտոն ու բավական հետաքրքիր, հուզիչ, խորը


դու մենակ դո-ին նայի, ինքը չի կարա մոնոտոն չլինի, ինքը մենակ դո-յա, ոնց որ էնի մենակ քառակուսի ա 

դաշնամուր կա՞ տանը, մի հատ դոն ու ռեն իրար հետ սեղմի ու կանգնի մեկ հինգ րոպե, տես մոտդ ի՞նչ կարգի հուզմունք ա առաջացնում

----------


## Ձայնալար

> բայց ի՞նչ է նշանակում լավ կամ վատ նկար Ձայնո ջան


Միանգամից ասեմ, չեմ կարա սահմանեմ: Արվեստաբանները նկարի մասին էջերով գրում են՝ շատ դեպքերում տուֆտում են  :Secret:  , ես նայում եմ ու կամ հավանում եմ կամ չէ: Մաքսիմում երկու երեք բառ գտնեմ նկարագրելու համար՝ ուրախ ա, կամ անկեղծ ա, կամ կեղծ ա, տրամադրություն կա, տենց ախմախ ոչինչ չասող ֆրազներով ավարտվում ա զգացածս բառերով արտահայտելու իմ կարողությունը:  :Pardon:

----------


## Chuk

> դու մենակ դո-ին նայի, ինքը չի կարա մոնոտոն չլինի, ինքը մենակ դո-յա, ոնց որ էնի մենակ քառակուսի ա 
> 
> դաշնամուր կա՞ տանը, մի հատ դոն ու ռեն իրար հետ սեղմի ու կանգնի մեկ հինգ րոպե, տես մոտդ ի՞նչ կարգի հուզմունք ա առաջացնում


Ափսոս որ օրինակդ անտեղի ա, որտև անգամ ինտերնետում տեղադրված տարբերակից պարզ ա, որ էդ նկարում մոնոտոն դո չի, այլ խառնված են նաև ռեմիֆասոլ-ները  :Wink: 
Ուրիշ հարց, թե էդ համադրությունից ինչ ա ստացվել:
Մի բան պարզ ա: Էդ նկարի վրա «ճշգրիտ քառակուսի» չի ու միագույն սև չի: Էնպես որ էս տեսությունդ մոռացանք, անցանք առաջ, հա՞  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Քուանշ
> Իսկ ինչու՞ մոնոտոն 
> Մեկ էլ տեսար եղավ անմոնոտոն ու բավական հետաքրքիր, հուզիչ, խորը


Չուկ, արդեն համը հանում ես, զգում ես? :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------


## ars83

> Քո ասածը ադիտիվ գունային մոդելն է, իսկ առօրյաում մենք գործ ունենք սուբտրակտիվ գունային մոդելի հետ, որ նկարագրածիդ ճիշտ հակառակն է: Այս մոդելում հակառակը, գույների բացակայությունը սպիտակն է, իսկ գույների խառնուրդը՝ սևը: Նկարչության մեջ ևս, բնականաբար. օգտագործվում է սուբտրակտիվ գունային մոդելը


Հենց նոր զրուցում էի այս մոդելների մասին ֆիզիկոս աշխատակցիս հետ, փաստորեն ես Նյուտոնյան տեսակետի կողմնակից եմ (ադիտիվ): Ինչքանով հասկացա, մոդելները համարժեք են: 
RGB մոդելում սևը 000-ն է, չէ՞ (այսինքն՝ գույնի բացակայությունը):
Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես, երբ ասում ես՝ «գործնականում», որտե՞ղ է կիրառվում ադիտիվ մոդելը (եթե կարող ես կարճ բացատրի, եթե չէ՝ ազատ ժամանակ փորփրեմ ինտերնետում: Որ մի երկու հղում տաս, շնորհակալ կլինեմ):

Հետաքրքիր ընկալման հարց է, բայց  :Smile:  Նա (գործընկերս) համարում է, որ սպիտակ թուղթը կլիներ «հրավեր» դիտողին՝ նկարելու (ստեղծագործելու), քանի որ ինքն ընկալում է սպիտակը՝ որպես գույնի բացակայություն: Իսկ ինձ համար սևն է այդպիսի հրավեր, քանի որ ես ընկալում եմ սևը՝ որպես գույնի բացակայություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միանգամից ասեմ, չեմ կարա սահմանեմ: Արվեստաբանները նկարի մասին էջերով գրում են՝ շատ դեպքերում տուֆտում են  , ես նայում եմ ու կամ հավանում եմ կամ չէ: Մաքսիմում երկու երեք բառ գտնեմ նկարագրելու համար՝ ուրախ ա, կամ անկեղծ ա, կամ կեղծ ա, տրամադրություն կա, տենց ախմախ ոչինչ չասող ֆրազներով ավարտվում ա զգացածս բառերով արտահայտելու իմ կարողությունը:


սկզբունքորեն բերածդ սահմանումների հետ համաձայն եմ 

հիմա նայում ենք Էնգրի նկարին, ու ամեն մեկս մի տեսակի եզրակացության ենք հանգում - ուրախա, տխուր ա, մանրամասն ա, գույների համադրությունը հետաքրիր ա, իրական ա, լույսի ու ստվեի լավ համադրում կա կամ չկա, ու էլի եսիմ ինչ 

հիմա նայում ենք քառակուսուն, ու ոշշշշ մի բան, քանի որ նկար չկա, ու  սկսում ենք հորինել - անվերջություն ա, տակը բան կա չենք տեսնում, մահ ա, կյանք ա, նոր խոսք ա, արվեստի վերջն ա, սև ջհանդամ ա ...

----------


## Chuk

> Հենց նոր զրուցում էի այս մոդելների մասին ֆիզիկոս աշխատակցիս հետ, փաստորեն ես Նյուտոնյան տեսակետի կողմնակից եմ (ադիտիվ): Ինչքանով հասկացա, մոդելները համարժեք են: 
> RGB մոդելում սևը 000-ն է, չէ՞ (այսինքն՝ գույնի բացակայությունը):
> Ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես, երբ ասում ես՝ «գործնականում», որտե՞ղ է կիրառվում ադիտիվ մոդելը (եթե կարող ես կարճ բացատրի, եթե չէ՝ ազատ ժամանակ փորփրեմ ինտերնետում: Որ մի երկու հղում տաս, շնորհակալ կլինեմ):
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ընկալման հարց է, բայց  Նա (գործընկերս) համարում է, որ սպիտակ թուղթը կլիներ «հրավեր» դիտողին՝ նկարելու (ստեղծագործելու), քանի որ ինքն ընկալում է սպիտակը՝ որպես գույնի բացակայություն: Իսկ ինձ համար սևն է այդպիսի հրավեր, քանի որ ես ընկալում եմ սևը՝ որպես գույնի բացակայություն:


Հետո առանձին թեմայում, լա՞վ:
Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ի դեպ  :Smile: 
Ու  սենց անկապ թեմա չի էլի, որ երկու րոպեում ստից գրեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ափսոս որ օրինակդ անտեղի ա, որտև անգամ ինտերնետում տեղադրված տարբերակից պարզ ա, որ էդ նկարում մոնոտոն դո չի, այլ խառնված են նաև ռեմիֆասոլ-ները 
> Ուրիշ հարց, թե էդ համադրությունից ինչ ա ստացվել:
> Մի բան պարզ ա: Էդ նկարի վրա «ճշգրիտ քառակուսի» չի ու միագույն սև չի: Էնպես որ էս տեսությունդ մոռացանք, անցանք առաջ, հա՞


հոպ ապեր, անունը սև քառակուսի ա, մնացածը քո ենթադրություններն են, մեկ էլ քառակուսու մաշվածության արդյունքում առաջացած տարբեր տեսակի գունային էֆեկտները, որոնք քո մոտ ասոցացվում են ոչ ճշգրիտ ու ոչ լիարժեք սև քառակուսու հետ

----------


## Chuk

> հոպ ապեր, անունը սև քառակուսի ա, մնացածը քո ենթադրություններն են, մեկ էլ քառակուսու մաշվածության արդյունքում առաջացած տարբեր տեսակի գունային էֆեկտները, որոնք քո մոտ ասոցացվում են ոչ ճշգրիտ ու ոչ լիարժեք սև քառակուսու հետ


Բնավ ոչ, իմ ենթադրությունները չեն  :Smile:

----------


## ars83

> իսկ ասենք ինչպես կվերաբերվեիք այն բանին, որ մի կոմպոզիտոր մի նոտայով գործ գրեր.. կամ երկու, այնպես ինչպես սևի ու սպիտակի համադրումն է Մալևիչի մոտ, ասենք .. դոոոոոոոոոոոո, կամ ռեեեեեեեեեեե, կամ երկուսը միասին, ու մոնոտոն
> 
> էլի երևի պիտի ենթադրություններ անեինք, որ սա անվերջություն ներկայացնելու փորձ է:


Եթե համեմատությունը սև պատկերի հետ է, ապա տեղին չէ, կարծում եմ: Համարժեքը կլիներ (ըստ իս) լռությունը (ձայնի բացակայությունը): Եթե կարմիրի հետ է, ապա դուրս չէր գա: Իդեպ, նման «ստեղծագործություններ» լիքը կան ժամանակակից փոփ-երաժշտությունում՝ երբ ամբողջ երգը տեղավորվում է մեկ օկտավայում, բառերի վանկերի քանակն էլ՝ հարյուրի էլ չի հասնում (կրկնությունները չհաշված, այլապես հազար էլ կստանանք)  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու  սենց անկապ թեմա չի էլի, որ երկու րոպեում ստից գրեմ


փաստորեն քո համար մալևիչի սև քառակուսին անկապ թեմայա հա

բա ինչի՞ ենք մուֆթա քամակներս թրջում

----------


## ars83

> Հետո առանձին թեմայում, լա՞վ:
> Շատ հետաքրքիր թեմա է, ի դեպ 
> Ու  սենց անկապ թեմա չի էլի, որ երկու րոպեում ստից գրեմ


 :Ok:  եղավ

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Հա բայց մեր դեպքում ընդունի, որ մի քանի ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո մետլախից վատ գործ ա ստեղծվել


Վահագ ջան, էս պահին իմ ընկալմամբ էդ տենց ա, բայց ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ էդ տենց չի, որովհետև, կրկնում եմ ( :LOL: ), առիթ եմ ունեցել համոզվելու, որ իմ տվյալ պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է եղել ու հիմա կրկին կարծում եմ, որ իմ էս պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի բանիմաց են այդ գործում ինձ պես չեն կարծում: Պարզապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ արվեստն ընկալելը էդքան հեշտ չի, որ մենք ամեն մեկս արվեստաբաններ ու մեծ էսթետներ չենք, որ ես չեմ կարող վիճել էդ գործում շնացած մեկի հետ էդ թեմայով, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ կարող վիճել միջուկային ֆիզիկայի մասին էդ ոլորտի մասնագետի հետ: Կարճ ասած ես չգիտեմ էդ քառակուսին շեդեվր ա, թե բորշ, բայց ես գոնե գիտեմ, որ չգիտեմ, իսկ դու չգիտես, բայց գիտես թե գիտես  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց որ *Մալևիչը մի քանի* ամիս չարչարվելուց հետո, չասել ասողի իսպանական կաֆել է ստացել, այն էլ մի կտոր ընդամենը, դա պատկերացնելը իմ երևակայութությունից վեր է:


 :Shok: 
Վայ քո արա՜ չէի տեսել… Հալա մի քանի ամիս էլ չարչարվել ա հա՞, որ քառակուսի տարածք ներկի… 5 րոպեյում էդքան տարածությունը սևով ներկեմ.

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե համեմատությունը սև պատկերի հետ է, ապա տեղին չէ, կարծում եմ: Համարժեքը կլիներ (ըստ իս) լռությունը (ձայնի բացակայությունը): Եթե կարմիրի հետ է, ապա դուրս չէր գա: Իդեպ, նման «ստեղծագործություններ» լիքը կան ժամանակակից փոփ-երաժշտությունում՝ երբ ամբողջ երգը տեղավորվում է մեկ օկտավայում, բառերի վանկերի քանակն էլ՝ հարյուրի էլ չի հասնում (կրկնությունները չհաշված, այլապես հազար էլ կստանանք)


տվյալ դեպքում գործ ունենք երեք գործոնի հետ - սև, սպիտակ, երկրաչափական պատկեր, ու մեկ ֆիքսված կոմբինացիա 

իսկ քո ասած պրմիտիվ փոփում, միայն մեկ օկտավայում արդեն յոթ նոտա կա, ու աստված գիտի թե դրանք համադրելու քանի տարբերակ, յոթի ֆակտո՞ր, հա

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ քո արա՜ չէի տեսել… Հալա մի քանի ամիս էլ չարչարվել ա հա՞, որ քառակուսի տարածք ներկի… 5 րոպեյում էդքան տարածությունը սևով ներկեմ.


Վազգեն ջան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, էդ ուղղակի սևով ներկած ա, ոնց-որ դու ես կարծում, թե իրականում չէ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վահագ ջան, էս պահին իմ ընկալմամբ էդ տենց ա, բայց ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ էդ տենց չի, որովհետև, կրկնում եմ (), առիթ եմ ունեցել համոզվելու, որ իմ տվյալ պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է եղել ու հիմա կրկին կարծում եմ, որ իմ էս պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի բանիմաց են այդ գործում ինձ պես չեն կարծում: Պարզապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ արվեստն ընկալելը էդքան հեշտ չի, որ մենք ամեն մեկս արվեստաբաններ ու մեծ էսթետներ չենք, որ ես չեմ կարող վիճել էդ գործում շնացած մեկի հետ էդ թեմայով, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ կարող վիճել միջուկային ֆիզիկայի մասին էդ ոլորտի մասնագետի հետ: Կարճ ասած ես չգիտեմ էդ քառակուսին շեդեվր ա, թե բորշ, բայց ես գոնե գիտեմ, որ չգիտեմ, իսկ դու չգիտես, բայց գիտես թե գիտես


Բգո ջան, եթե քո համար արվեստ հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, գեղեցիկը գնահատել-չգնահատելը, հուզվել-չհուզվելը հատուկ մասնագիտական հմտություններ ա պահանջում, էդ ուրիշ բան ապեր: Ես օրինակ որ չիշիկ եմ ուզում, գնում անում եմ: Պարտադիր չի` դիմեմ ուրոլոգին, որ ինձ բացատրի էդ պրոցեսը, մի հատ էլ խորհուրդ տա, թե ոնց բռնեմ!

----------


## Elmo

> Վազգեն ջան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, էդ ուղղակի սևով ներկած ա, ոնց-որ դու ես կարծում, թե իրականում չէ


Բա ի՞նչ ա արած: Տակից թույն նկար ա նկարել մի քանի ամսում, հետո 5 րոպեյում վրից սևով ներկե՞լ: Բան չեմ հասկանում…
Հ.Գ.
Վայ թվային տեխնիկա, մեռնեմ հորինողիդ խելքին, կամ 0 ա կամ 1: Չկա մի քիչ 0 կամ մի քիչ 1: Ինչ երջանիկ մարդ եմ ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Բգո ջան, եթե քո համար արվեստ հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, գեղեցիկը գնահատել-չգնահատելը, հուզվել-չհուզվելը հատուկ մասնագիտական հմտություններ ա պահանջում, էդ ուրիշ բան ապեր: Ես օրինակ որ չիշիկ եմ ուզում, գնում անում եմ: Պարտադիր չի` դիմեմ ուրոլոգին, որ ինձ բացատրի էդ պրոցեսը, մի հատ էլ խորհուրդ տա, թե ոնց բռնեմ!


Բայց կարող ա չիշիկիդ գույնն էնպիսին լինի, որ հարկադրված լինես համապատասխան մասնագետի դիմել  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վահագ ջան, էս պահին իմ ընկալմամբ էդ տենց ա, բայց ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ էդ տենց չի, որովհետև, կրկնում եմ (), առիթ եմ ունեցել համոզվելու, որ իմ տվյալ պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է եղել ու հիմա կրկին կարծում եմ, որ իմ էս պահին ունեցած կարծիքը սխալ է, քանի որ շատ ու շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր ավելի բանիմաց են այդ գործում ինձ պես չեն կարծում: Պարզապես պետք է հասկանալ, որ արվեստն ընկալելը էդքան հեշտ չի, որ մենք ամեն մեկս արվեստաբաններ ու մեծ էսթետներ չենք, որ ես չեմ կարող վիճել էդ գործում շնացած մեկի հետ էդ թեմայով, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ կարող վիճել միջուկային ֆիզիկայի մասին էդ ոլորտի մասնագետի հետ: Կարճ ասած ես չգիտեմ էդ քառակուսին շեդեվր ա, թե բորշ, բայց ես գոնե գիտեմ, որ չգիտեմ, իսկ դու չգիտես, բայց գիտես թե գիտես


Ձայնո ջան, էտ արվետսի գործն էլ լայն հասարակության համար ա, չէ՞, Էրմիտաժ բոլորն էլ կարող են գնալ ու նայել նկարը, չէ՞: Բայց որ բացի արվեստաբաններից ու էսթեթներից ուրիշ ոչ մկեը պիտի բան չհասկանա, ինչի՞ են դրել Էրմիտաժում: Թող պահեն իրանց համար, մենակ իրանք մի քանի հոգով նայեն ու հիանան: 

Իսկ միջուկային ֆիզիկան լայն հասարակության համար չի, թե չո բոլորս կգնային ու կկանգնեինք արագացուցիչի կողքը ու կնայեինք թե ինչպես են ինչ-որ մասնիկներ բախվում իրար վարյանի միլիարդերորդական ժամանակում ու կհիանայինք տեսարանով: 

Մի խառնի իրար ապեր, արվեստը բոլորիս համար է, ու բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք հաճույք ստանալ այն արվեստից որը մեզ հրամցվում է, ու գլուխ ցավացնելու զահլա ոչ մեկը չունի:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վազգեն ջան, ամբողջ հարցը էն ա, էդ ուղղակի սևով ներկած ա, ոնց-որ դու ես կարծում, թե իրականում չէ


Մի խոսքով քո կանյոկն էն ա, Արտակ, որ ոչ ոքս էդ նկարը չենք տեսել: Ճիշտ ա? Պարտքս լինի գարնանը գնամ նայեմ գամ պատմեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ի՞նչ ա արած: Տակից թույն նկար ա նկարել մի քանի ամսում, հետո 5 րոպեյում վրից սևով ներկե՞լ: Բան չեմ հասկանում…
> Հ.Գ.
> Վայ թվային տեխնիկա, մեռնեմ հորինողիդ խելքին, կամ 0 ա կամ 1: Չկա մի քիչ 0 կամ մի քիչ 1: Ինչ երջանիկ մարդ եմ ես:


Ի՞նչ իմանամ ինչ ա արած, բնօրինակը չեմ տեսել  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 26 վայրկյան անց



> Մի խոսքով քո կանյոկն էն ա, Արտակ, որ ոչ ոքս էդ նկարը չենք տեսել: Ճիշտ ա? Պարտքս լինի գարնանը գնամ նայեմ գամ պատմեմ:


Իրար հետ էլի ձյաձ  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բայց կարող ա չիշիկիդ գույնն էնպիսին լինի, որ հարկադրված լինես համապատասխան մասնագետի դիմել


Չուկ, չիշիկիս գույնը որ ուրիշ լինի, էդ կապ կունենա իմ պոչկեքի հետ ասենք, իսկ չիշիկ անելուց հետո լազզաթը նույնը կմնա: Եթե սև քառակուսիները քեզ մոտ հոգեխանգարմունքն են առաջացնում, կամ ուզում ես անպայման հասկանալ` դիմում ես մասնագետի, բացատրում ա, իսկ դու ասում ես` հա~, ահա թե ի~նչ...

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ իմանամ ինչ ա արած, բնօրինակը չեմ տեսել


Ես հասկացա, աչքիս էդ քառակուսու սև շերտը մաքրվում ա: Դե լոտոների նման էլի, ու էդ քառակուսին շատ հին լոտոյի տոմսի կտոր ա, բայց շատ մեծ տոմսի, հենց նիվա մակնիշի սայլ շահող տոմսն ա, բայց չջնչած: Դրա համար էլ տենց թանկ ա, հիմա սև մասը ջնջես տակի շահում կա:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իրար հետ էլի ձյաձ


Էդքան փող չունեմ :Smile:  Գոնե քո մասի 60 տոկոսը պետք ա փակես :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի խոսքով քո կանյոկն էն ա, Արտակ, որ ոչ ոքս էդ նկարը չենք տեսել: Ճիշտ ա? Պարտքս լինի գարնանը գնամ նայեմ գամ պատմեմ:


պատկերացնում ես, եթե տակից նկար կա, ու հեղինակը իրա ձեռով բռնել ու վրից սևով ներկել ա, տակի նկարը ինչ կարգի ախմախություն կլնի

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բգո ջան, եթե քո համար արվեստ հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, գեղեցիկը գնահատել-չգնահատելը, հուզվել-չհուզվելը հատուկ մասնագիտական հմտություններ ա պահանջում, էդ ուրիշ բան ապեր: Ես օրինակ որ չիշիկ եմ ուզում, գնում անում եմ: Պարտադիր չի` դիմեմ ուրոլոգին, որ ինձ բացատրի էդ պրոցեսը, մի հատ էլ խորհուրդ տա, թե ոնց բռնեմ!


Ամեն մեկս հասկանում ու ընկալում ենք մեր չափով: Կան մարդիկ, որքեր մեզանից շատ նկարներ են տեսել, մեզանից շատ գրականություն են կարդացել, իրենց կյանքն ու ողջ ժամանակը դրան են նվիրել և ի բնե մեզանից ավելի հակված են դա ընկալելու:

----------


## Վարպետ

> պատկերացնում ես, եթե տակից նկար կա, ու հեղինակը իրա ձեռով բռնել ու վրից սևով ներկել ա, տակի նկարը ինչ կարգի ախմախություն կլնի


Այ կյանքիդ մեռնեմ, չկա!!! Որ լիներ` էլը կասեի հա, դե լավ, արժեքը տակինն ա ու էն փսիխանուտի պահերը, որոնք իրան ստիպել են, որ էդ նկարը ներկի:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ամեն մեկս հասկանում ու ընկալում ենք մեր չափով: Կան մարդիկ, որքեր մեզանից շատ նկարներ են տեսել, մեզանից շատ գրականություն են կարդացել, իրենց կյանքն ու ողջ ժամանակը դրան են նվիրել և ի բնե մեզանից ավելի հակված են դա ընկալելու:


Բագ ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել, օրինակ, որ էն մարդը, որը ավելի շատ կին ա տեսել իր կյանքում, 100 տոկոսով ավելի ունակ ա շատ ավելի ուժեղ սիրելու, քան դու? Չէ, ինքը պռոստը աղջիկ ավելի հեշտ ա կապում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես հասկացա, աչքիս էդ քառակուսու սև շերտը մաքրվում ա: Դե լոտոների նման էլի, ու էդ քառակուսին շատ հին լոտոյի տոմսի կտոր ա, բայց շատ մեծ տոմսի, հենց նիվա մակնիշի սայլ շահող տոմսն ա, բայց չջնչած: Դրա համար էլ տենց թանկ ա, հիմա սև մասը ջնջես տակի շահում կա:


էն գիտես, որ մեկը փիս բախտավոր ա լինում, ամեն տեղից կրած դուրս ա գալիս, վերջը մի հատ հնդիկ աղջկա հետ ա պսակվում, ճակատի խալը մի օր ջնջում ա, զրովեց ա շահում

----------


## Elmo

> էն գիտես, որ մեկը փիս բախտավոր ա լինում, ամեն տեղից կրած դուրս ա գալիս, վերջը մի հատ հնդիկ աղջկա հետ ա պսակվում, ճակատի խալը մի օր ջնջում ա, զրովեց ա շահում


Հա մալևիչն ա եղել: Էդ օրվանից որոշել ա ճակատի խալ նկարի, ու նկարել ա, բայց շատ խոշոր պլանով: համ էլ խալը համասեռ սև չի, ու հենց դրանով էլ բացատրվում ա, որ նկարը համասեռ սև չի: Հա ու քռակուսի ա նկարել, որ ոչ ոք գլխի չնկնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե սև քառակուսիները քեզ մոտ հոգեխանգարմունքն են առաջացնում, կամ ուզում ես անպայման հասկանալ` դիմում ես մասնագետի, բացատրում ա, իսկ դու ասում ես` հա~, ահա թե ի~նչ...


Կրկնում եմ եսիմորերորդ անգամ  :Blush: 
Իմ մոտ էդ անտեր սև քառակուսին հոգեխանգարմունք չի առաջացնում: Դրա «կոպյաներին» նայելով տեսնում եմ սև «քառակուսի»՝ հիմարություն ու իմ գիտակցությունը ինձ չի հուշում, թե դրա ինչը պիտի մարդիկ հավանած լինեն ու սենց քննարկումների առիթ դառնա: Բայց այդ նույն գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ եթե այնուամենայնիվ կան հավանողներ, կան էսքան քննարկումներ, ապա կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ամսում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Մալևիչը ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ձայնո ջան, էտ արվետսի գործն էլ լայն հասարակության համար ա, չէ՞, Էրմիտաժ բոլորն էլ կարող են գնալ ու նայել նկարը, չէ՞: Բայց որ բացի արվեստաբաններից ու էսթեթներից ուրիշ ոչ մկեը պիտի բան չհասկանա, ինչի՞ են դրել Էրմիտաժում: Թող պահեն իրանց համար, մենակ իրանք մի քանի հոգով նայեն ու հիանան: 
> 
> Իսկ միջուկային ֆիզիկան լայն հասարակության համար չի, թե չո բոլորս կգնային ու կկանգնեինք արագացուցիչի կողքը ու կնայեինք թե ինչպես են ինչ-որ մասնիկներ բախվում իրար վարյանի միլիարդերորդական ժամանակում ու կհիանայինք տեսարանով: 
> 
> Մի խառնի իրար ապեր, արվեստը բոլորիս համար է, ու բոլորս էլ ուզում ենք հաճույք ստանալ այն արվեստից որը մեզ հրամցվում է, ու գլուխ ցավացնելու զահլա ոչ մեկը չունի:


Չէ, նկարիչը նկարելուց չի մտածում հասարակության մասին (եթե իհարկե էն արարատ նկարող մալյառներից չի), նկարիչը նկարում ա էն, ինչ, որ կարա նկարի, ինչ որ ուզում ա նկարի ու ինչ-որ զգում ա: Մնացածը հետո լինում՝ տանում են էռմիտաժ թե վեռնիսաժ նկարիչին նկարելու պահին չպետք է հետաքրքրի:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Բագ ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել, օրինակ, որ էն մարդը, որը ավելի շատ կին ա տեսել իր կյանքում, 100 տոկոսով ավելի ունակ ա շատ ավելի ուժեղ սիրելու, քան դու? Չէ, ինքը պռոստը աղջիկ ավելի հեշտ ա կապում:


Վա, օրինակներդ գնալով ավելի աբստրակտ են դառնում ու որոշակի թեմատիկայի շրջանակներում  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Կրկնում եմ եսիմորերորդ անգամ 
> Իմ մոտ էդ անտեր սև քառակուսին հոգեխանգարմունք չի առաջացնում: Դրա «կոպյաներին» նայելով տեսնում եմ սև «քառակուսի»՝ հիմարություն ու իմ գիտակցությունը ինձ չի հուշում, թե դրա ինչը պիտի մարդիկ հավանած լինեն ու սենց քննարկումների առիթ դառնա: Բայց այդ նույն գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ եթե այնուամենայնիվ կան հավանողներ, կան էսքան քննարկումներ, ապա կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ամսում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Մալևիչը ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Արտակ ջան տեսել ե՞ս, որ բուշին կոշիկով խփում են: Դե կտենաս էդ կոշիկները ինչ գնով են ծախելու: այ նույն բանը մալևիչի կվադրատն ա: Ոչինչից ամեն ինչ են սարքում:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կրկնում եմ եսիմորերորդ անգամ 
> Իմ մոտ էդ անտեր սև քառակուսին հոգեխանգարմունք չի առաջացնում: Դրա «կոպյաներին» նայելով տեսնում եմ սև «քառակուսի»՝ հիմարություն ու իմ գիտակցությունը ինձ չի հուշում, թե դրա ինչը պիտի մարդիկ հավանած լինեն ու սենց քննարկումների առիթ դառնա: Բայց այդ նույն գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ եթե այնուամենայնիվ կան հավանողներ, կան էսքան քննարկումներ, ապա կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ամսում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Մալևիչը ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Դե արի ու մի ասա: Չուկ, դու Սերժի բնօրինակը տեսել ես? Իրա բնօրինակը տեսնողներից շատերն ասում են, որ թույն, արդար, ազնիվ ու կարգին տղա ա! Սպանիր էլի: Իմ համար զրոյական են էն կարծիքները, որոնք ինձ համոզում են, թե սև քառակուսին արվեստի գլուխգործոց կարող է լինել: Անկախ նրանից, թե բնօրինակն ինչով ա տարբերվում ռեպռոդուկցիայից` ինքը սև քառակուսի ա! Պռծ!

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ ջան, դու ուզում ես ասել, օրինակ, որ էն մարդը, որը ավելի շատ կին ա տեսել իր կյանքում, 100 տոկոսով ավելի ունակ ա շատ ավելի ուժեղ սիրելու, քան դու? Չէ, ինքը պռոստը աղջիկ ավելի հեշտ ա կապում:


Նայի ախպեր, օրինակ դու գրականագետ ես, իսկ ես հաստ գրքեր օգտագործում եմ մենակ զանավեսկա կախելու համար: Հիմա, որ ես էլ դու էլ միհատ գիրք կարդանք, ես ուշադիր կնստեմ քո կարծիքը կլսեմ, իմն էլ կասեմ, բայց եթե մեր կարծիքները համակարծիք չլինեն, հաստատ չեմ ասում «Վա դու տուֆտում ես», որովհետև կմտածեմ, որ էդ հարցում իմ սխալ լինելու հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա քան քոնը:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վա, օրինակներդ գնալով ավելի աբստրակտ են դառնում ու որոշակի թեմատիկայի շրջանակներում


  :LOL: 
Ախպերս, կողմնորոշվի: Հիմա աբստրակտ են, թե որոշակի թեմատիկայի շրջանակներում? :Jpit: 
Սիրել ասելով` ես նկատի ունեի զգացմունքը, այլ ոչ ֆիզիկական կոնտակտը, ի դեպ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Նայի ախպեր, օրինակ դու գրականագետ ես, իսկ ես հաստ գրքեր օգտագործում եմ մենակ զանավեսկա կախելու համար: Հիմա, որ ես էլ դու էլ միհատ գիրք կարդանք, ես ուշադիր կնստեմ քո կարծիքը կլսեմ, իմն էլ կասեմ, բայց եթե մեր կարծիքները համակարծիք չլինեն, հաստատ չեմ ասում «Վա դու տուֆտում ես», որովհետև կմտածեմ, որ էդ հարցում իմ սխալ լինելու հավանականությունը ավելի մեծ ա քան քոնը:


Ապեր, լիքը բաներ ես խառնում:
Ես որպես գրականագետ կարող եմ քեզ պատմել, թե "Սամվելը" երբ ա գրվել, ով ա գրել, ինչի համար ա գրել, ով ա եղել նախատիպը, ինչ անալոգիաներ կան համաշխարհային գրականությունում և ավանդապատումներում ու տենց լիքը բաներ: Էս դեպքերում չես ասի` Վա, դու տուֆտում ես: Բայց որ ասեմ` Բագ ջան, ամեն տղա էլ մտի իրա մորը սպանի, եթե մերը գնա սկսի ուրիշ կրոն դավանել, դու ինձ կասես` Վա, տուֆտում ես!!!

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կրկնում եմ եսիմորերորդ անգամ 
> Իմ մոտ էդ անտեր սև քառակուսին հոգեխանգարմունք չի առաջացնում: Դրա «կոպյաներին» նայելով տեսնում եմ սև «քառակուսի»՝ հիմարություն ու իմ գիտակցությունը ինձ չի հուշում, թե դրա ինչը պիտի մարդիկ հավանած լինեն ու սենց քննարկումների առիթ դառնա: Բայց այդ նույն գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ եթե այնուամենայնիվ կան հավանողներ, կան էսքան քննարկումներ, ապա կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ամսում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Մալևիչը ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Ապեր, էտ որ լիքը մարդ ինչ-որ բան ա տեսնում, մուտիլովկայա, պռոստը հիմա մոդայա չեղած տեղը բան տեսնելը: 

- Ահ, իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Մալևիչի գլուխգործի վերաբերյալ:
- Հիրավի արտակարգ նկար է: 

Ու սենց շատ ասողները պատկերացնում են, որ իրենք էլ են էտ արվեստից հասկացող բարձր հասարակության մաս կազմում: 

Մի հատ լավ դեպք հիշեցի, ուրեմն մի քանի տարի առաջ էն օդաչուի մասին կինոն մի տաս հատ օսկար տարավ: Ասեցի նայեմ: Նայեցի ախմախ կինո էր: Մյուս օրը հարևանիս եմ հանդիպում: Երկու ժամ գլուխս տարավ, տեսար ինչ արտակարգ ֆիլմ էր, ինչ ռեժիսուրա կար, ինչ սցենար էր, բա դերասանական խաղը, աման աման աման ..... 

Սուս ու փուս գլուխս կախ ասեցի հա, տենց էլ կա: Բայց էտ հարևանիս հազար տարի ա գիտեմ, ինքն ու նորմալ կինոն մի քառասուն հազար կիլոմետրի վրա են: Էն կամադոս, ռեմբո կինո նայողներից ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան տեսել ե՞ս, որ բուշին կոշիկով խփում են: Դե կտենաս էդ կոշիկները ինչ գնով են ծախելու: այ նույն բանը մալևիչի կվադրատն ա: Ոչինչից ամեն ինչ են սարքում:





> Դե արի ու մի ասա: Չուկ, դու Սերժի բնօրինակը տեսել ես? Իրա բնօրինակը տեսնողներից շատերն ասում են, որ թույն, արդար, ազնիվ ու կարգին տղա ա! Սպանիր էլի: Իմ համար զրոյական են էն կարծիքները, որոնք ինձ համոզում են, թե սև քառակուսին արվեստի գլուխգործոց կարող է լինել: Անկախ նրանից, թե բնօրինակն ինչով ա տարբերվում ռեպռոդուկցիայից` ինքը սև քառակուսի ա! Պռծ!


Ուրեմն ձեր էս տեսակետները ունեն ընդամենը շեղիչ իմաստ ու բերված համեմատությունները բացարձակ անհամապատասխան, անտեղի են, չեն նույնացվում իմ ասածի հետ: Որպես օրինակ ես ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ բան արեցի, տեղադրեցի սև քառակուսու նկար, որի մեջ տեքստ էր գրված ու ոչ մեկդ (բացի red_devils-ից) չկարողացաք կարդալ այն:

Այո՛, ցանկացած նկարի լուսանկարած, սկան արված տարբերակը չի կարող արտահայտել այն ամենը, ինչը արտահայտում է իր բնօրինակը: Դա բացառված է: Բնօրինակում շատ ավելի շատ բան է զգացվում, տեսնվում, երևում, քան կարող է երևալ իր ֆոտոյի մեջ: 

Իսկ Մալևիչի սև կվադռատները դրան առավել քան համապատասխանում են, որովհետև *եթե* դրանցում կան գունային կամ ձևային խաղեր, ապա դրանք իսպառ կկորեն ֆոտոյի մեջ, որում կերևա զուտ միատոն սևը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, նկարիչը նկարելուց չի մտածում հասարակության մասին (եթե իհարկե էն արարատ նկարող մալյառներից չի), նկարիչը նկարում ա էն, ինչ, որ կարա նկարի, ինչ որ ուզում ա նկարի ու ինչ-որ զգում ա: Մնացածը հետո լինում՝ տանում են էռմիտաժ թե վեռնիսաժ նկարիչին նկարելու պահին չպետք է հետաքրքրի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վա, օրինակներդ գնալով ավելի աբստրակտ են դառնում ու որոշակի թեմատիկայի շրջանակներում


ապեր, ուրեմն Միքելանջելոն մալյար էր, Լեոնարդոն էլ վրից

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ուրեմն ձեր էս տեսակետները ունեն ընդամենը շեղիչ իմաստ ու բերված համեմատությունները բացարձակ անհամապատասխան, անտեղի են, չեն նույնացվում իմ ասածի հետ: Որպես օրինակ ես ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ բան արեցի, տեղադրեցի սև քառակուսու նկար, որի մեջ տեքստ էր գրված ու ոչ մեկդ (բացի red_devils-ից) չկարողացաք կարդալ այն:
> 
> Այո՛, ցանկացած նկարի լուսանկարած, սկան արված տարբերակը չի կարող արտահայտել այն ամենը, ինչը արտահայտում է իր բնօրինակը: Դա բացառված է: Բնօրինակում շատ ավելի շատ բան է զգացվում, տեսնվում, երևում, քան կարող է երևալ իր ֆոտոյի մեջ: 
> 
> Իսկ Մալևիչի սև կվադռատները դրան առավել քան համապատասխանում են, որովհետև *եթե* դրանցում կան գունային կամ ձևային խաղեր, ապա դրանք իսպառ կկորեն ֆոտոյի մեջ, որում կերևա զուտ միատոն սևը:


եթե... 
Քանի դեռ hastat չես ճշտել` մարշ ստեղից!!  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, էտ որ լիքը մարդ ինչ-որ բան ա տեսնում, մուտիլովկայա, պռոստը հիմա մոդայա չեղած տեղը բան տեսնելը: 
> 
> - Ահ, իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք Մալևիչի գլուխգործի վերաբերյալ:
> - Հիրավի արտակարգ նկար է: 
> 
> Ու սենց շատ ասողները պատկերացնում են, որ իրենք էլ են էտ արվեստից հասկացող բարձր հասարակության մաս կազմում:


Դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում, որ դուք, առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու, արդեն իսկ ձեր համար վճռել եք, որ էդ մարդիկ ձևիստ են ու որ դուք ավելի շատ բան եք հասկանում, քան իրանք  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> ապեր, ուրեմն Միքելանջելոն մալյար էր, Լեոնարդոն էլ վրից


Հա, հարուր տոկոս :Jpit:  Ու բառիս բուն իմաստով :Smile:  Բայց հանճարեղ մալյառ էլի, արի ասա :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ Մալևիչի սև կվադռատները դրան առավել քան համապատասխանում են, որովհետև *եթե* դրանցում կան գունային կամ ձևային խաղեր, ապա դրանք իսպառ կկորեն ֆոտոյի մեջ, որում կերևա զուտ միատոն սևը:


Չուկ, ուրեմն էս ընթացքում ինտերնետում, էշ-էշ մի տաս հատ կարծիք կարդացի, տիպա աֆտարիտետնի, էս քառակուսու մասին, հատկապես սևի: Ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի միլիմետր գրած չէր, որ գունային կամ ձևայի խաղ կա, բոլորը համակարծիք են -  սև, չոռռռնի քառակուսի ա: Բայց ամեն մեկը մի բանի հետ ա ասոցացնում էտ քառակուսին, տիֆից սկսած, անքուն գիշերներով վերջացրած: Կարճ ասած, մուտիլովկա: Վերջին անգամ մի միլիոնով են տուլիտ արել, եթե շատ գրեն  տաբեր տեսակի ասոցիցացիներ մասին հաջորդ անգամ տաս միլիոնով տուլիտ կանեն, մադոննայի լիֆչիկի նման:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում, որ դուք, առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու, արդեն իսկ ձեր համար վճռել եք, որ էդ մարդիկ ձևիստ են ու որ դուք ավելի շատ բան եք հասկանում, քան իրանք


Արա էս ուր եմ ընգե~լ (c)  :LOL:  
Հա, ձևիստ են: ՈՒ ոչ միայն իրանք: Դարերով երեսպաշտությունը եղել ա հարուստ, կղերական և ղեկավար էլիտաների անբաժանելի մասնիկը: Ու քանի որ դրա ապացույցներն ավելի շատ են, քան հակափաստարկները, ես  համոզված եմ, որ  նրանց 99 տոկոսը, ովքեր պնդում են, թե էս երկրաչափական պատկերը արվեստի գլուխգործոց ա, երեսպաշտներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում, որ դուք, առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու, արդեն իսկ ձեր համար վճռել եք, որ էդ մարդիկ ձևիստ են ու որ դուք ավելի շատ բան եք հասկանում, քան իրանք


Քուանշ, ընգեր

Ես ասում եմ, մենք բան չենք հասկանում, քանի որ հասկանալու բան չկա, դրա համար էլ մենք ուրիշներից ավել կամ պակաս չենք կարա հասկանանք:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, ուրեմն էս ընթացքում ինտերնետում, էշ-էշ մի տաս հատ կարծիք կարդացի, տիպա աֆտարիտետնի, էս քառակուսու մասին, հատկապես սևի: Ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի միլիմետր գրած չէր, որ գունային կամ ձևայի խաղ կա, բոլորը համակարծիք են -  սև, չոռռռնի քառակուսի ա: Բայց ամեն մեկը մի բանի հետ ա ասոցացնում էտ քառակուսին, տիֆից սկսած, անքուն գիշերներով վերջացրած: Կարճ ասած, մուտիլովկա: Վերջին անգամ մի միլիոնով են տուլիտ արել, եթե շատ գրեն  տաբեր տեսակի ասոցիցացիներ մասին հաջորդ անգամ տաս միլիոնով տուլիտ կանեն, մադոննայի լիֆչիկի նման:


Իսկ ես գունային խաղի մասին մի կարծիք գտել եմ ուղիղ 5 վայրյկան ինտերնետում որոնելուց հետո ու տեղադրել եմ այս թեմայում: Ինչպես նաև բազում կարծիքներ եմ լսել տարբեր հեռուստահաղորդումների ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արա էս ուր եմ ընգե~լ (c)  
> Հա, ձևիստ են: ՈՒ ոչ միայն իրանք: Դարերով երեսպաշտությունը եղել ա հարուստ, կղերական և ղեկավար էլիտաների անբաժանելի մասնիկը: Ու քանի որ դրա ապացույցներն ավելի շատ են, քան հակափաստարկները, ես  համոզված եմ, որ  նրանց 99 տոկոսը, ովքեր պնդում են, թե էս երկրաչափական պատկերը արվեստի գլուխգործոց ա, երեսպաշտներ են:


ստօ պռացենտնի

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Իսկ ես գունային խաղի մասին մի կարծիք գտել եմ ուղիղ 5 վայրյկան ինտերնետում որոնելուց հետո ու տեղադրել եմ այս թեմայում: Ինչպես նաև բազում կարծիքներ եմ լսել տարբեր հեռուստահաղորդումների ժամանակ


լավ էլ արագ ինտերնետ ունես, ի՞նչ կապ ա, որ ...

մի  հատ հղում տուր կարդամ էլի սևի հնարավոր գունային էֆեկտի մասին

----------


## Chuk

> Քուանշ, ընգեր
> 
> Ես ասում եմ, մենք բան չենք հասկանում, քանի որ հասկանալու բան չկա, դրա համար էլ մենք ուրիշներից ավել կամ պակաս չենք կարա հասկանանք:


Սրած

Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդիկ ասում են որ հասկանալու բան կա, իսկ դու ու Վան ասում եք, որ երեսպաշտություն են անում:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> մի  հատ հղում տուր կարդամ էլի սևի հնարավոր գունային էֆեկտի մասին


http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1458901&postcount=24

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սրած
> 
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդիկ ասում են որ հասկանալու բան կա, իսկ դու ու Վան ասում եք, որ երեսպաշտություն են անում:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1458901&postcount=24


էտ լիքը մարդիկ մի քանի հոգի են, որոնք տենց «հասկանալու» վրա փեշով փող են առնում, ախպերո

էտ իրանց գործն ա, ծիպա հասկանալ էն ինչ-որ իբր մենք չենք հասկանում, ու մեզ համոզել, որ հասկանալու բան կա, բայց մենք ունակ չենք հասկանալու

----------


## Վարպետ

> Սրած
> 
> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ լիքը մարդիկ ասում են որ հասկանալու բան կա, իսկ դու ու Վան ասում եք, որ երեսպաշտություն են անում:


Մենք ասում ենք` 99 տոկոսը :Smile:  Էն մի տոկոսը իրոք փորձում ա մի բան հասկանա: Միշտ տենց ուսումնասեր 1 տոկոս լինում ա :Smile:  Թարսի նման, թե բարեբախտաբար` նաև մեր ընկերների շրջանում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

էտ գրառումն էլ չի ասում, որ գունային եֆեկտ կա, ասում ա, ոնց որ տակից մի բան էլ կա, որի վրից սև են քաշել, յանիմ թե

----------


## Elmo

> Մենք ասում ենք` 99 տոկոսը Էն մի տոկոսը իրոք փորձում ա մի բան հասկանա: Միշտ տենց ուսումնասեր 1 տոկոս լինում ա Թարսի նման, թե բարեբախտաբար` նաև մեր ընկերների շրջանում


Իմ հեռախոսի էկրանը անջատած վիճակով ավելի հետաքրքրիր ա, բայց մեկը չկա 1 000 000 դոլլարով առնի: :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> էտ գրառումն էլ չի ասում, որ գունային եֆեկտ կա, ասում ա, ոնց որ տակից մի բան էլ կա, որի վրից սև են քաշել, յանիմ թե


Դա հենց գունային էֆֆեկտ ա կոչվում  :LOL: 
Բայց էդ չի ասում:
Բացառված չի օրինակ, որ նկարում սև գույն ընդհանրապես չի օգտագործվել  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> էտ լիքը մարդիկ մի քանի հոգի են, որոնք տենց «հասկանալու» վրա փեշով փող են առնում, ախպերո
> 
> էտ իրանց գործն ա, ծիպա հասկանալ էն ինչ-որ իբր մենք չենք հասկանում, ու մեզ համոզել, որ հասկանալու բան կա, բայց մենք ունակ չենք հասկանալու





> Մենք ասում ենք` 99 տոկոսը Էն մի տոկոսը իրոք փորձում ա մի բան հասկանա: Միշտ տենց ուսումնասեր 1 տոկոս լինում ա Թարսի նման, թե բարեբախտաբար` նաև մեր ընկերների շրջանում


Շնորհակալություն ասածս նորից ապացուցելու համար, այն մասին, որ ինքներդ ձեզ արդեն որոշել եք, առանց բավարար հիմք ունենալու, որ բոլոր դրական խոսողոները կամ ձև են թափում, կամ խաբում են, կամ էլ չեն հասկանում ու փորձում են հասկանալ: Սա դիմացինին թերագնահատելու վառ դրսևորման ակնհայտ օրինակ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

Ժողովուրդ, բայց թեմա եք գտել, հաաա... ու  խորացե եք: Փառք աստշո,  որ քվեարկությունը "մեր" կողմնակիցների օգտին է :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ապեր, ուրեմն Միքելանջելոն մալյար էր, Լեոնարդոն էլ վրից


Քո կարծիքով Լեոնարդոին հասարակության լայն զանգվածներ ընկալու՞մ են: Հաստատ չէ: Ուղղակի նայում են, ջոգում են, որ իրանք տենց չէին կարա զուտ տեխնիկական տեսանկյունից ու ասում են հմմմմ: Իսկ եթե էդ նույն նկարիչի գործերից մեկը գեղարվեստի ինստիտուտ ավարտած միհատ ջահել արտանկարի կասեն էս մեգը ավելի լավ ա, ստա գույները պայծառ են: Բա:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց թեմա եք գտել, հաաա... ու  խորացե եք: Փառք աստշո,  որ քվեարկությունը "մեր" կողմնակիցների օգտին է


էս ինչ լավ ա մի հարցում գոնե իմ հետ մահակիր ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դա հենց գունային էֆֆեկտ ա կոչվում 
> Բայց էդ չի ասում:
> Բացառված չի օրինակ, որ նկարում սև գույն ընդհանրապես չի օգտագործվել


Ապեր, արվեստում ստեղծագործման պրոցեսսն անկարևոր ա: Դա հետո պիտակի պես կպցնում են ստեղծագործությանը` նրա գինը բարձրացնելու համար: Մենք արդյունքից ենք խոսում, ԱՐ-ԴՅՈՒՆ-ՔԻՑ:

----------


## Lion

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ - այդ հայտնիները ուղղակի լավ պիառ են արած...

----------


## Chuk

> Քո կարծիքով Լեոնարդոին հասարակության լայն զանգվածներ ընկալու՞մ են: Հաստատ չէ: Ուղղակի նայում են, ջոգում են, որ իրանք տենց չէին կարա զուտ տեխնիկական տեսանկյունից ու ասում են հմմմմ: Իսկ եթե էդ նույն նկարիչի գործերից մեկը գեղարվեստի ինստիտուտ ավարտած միհատ ջահել արտանկարի կասեն էս մեգը ավելի լավ ա, ստա գույները պայծառ են: Բա:


Հաստատեմ գը  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> էս ինչ լավ ա մի հարցում գոնե իմ հետ մահակիր ես


Դե հա - մեկ-մեկ կարելի է... :Smile:  Ըհը - Չուկի հետ էլ համամիտ եղա... սեց գնա՝ միտինգի էլ կգամ :LOL:

----------


## Վարպետ

Ես փաս :Smile:  Ես էսքան դեմագոգիա չեմ կարա անեմ :Smile: 
Տրիբուն ձյա, ներո~ղ :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, արվեստում ստեղծագործման պրոցեսսն անկարևոր ա: Դա հետո պիտակի պես կպցնում են ստեղծագործությանը` նրա գինը բարձրացնելու համար: Մենք արդյունքից ենք խոսում, ԱՐ-ԴՅՈՒՆ-ՔԻՑ:


Հենց էդ ա, որ դուք արդյունքից չեք խոսում  :Tongue: 
Իհարկե կարևոր չէ ստեղծագործական պրոցեսը, թեև միշտ էլ դրան մեծ ուշադրություն է դարձվում և հետաքրքիր հնարքներ օգտագործողները լրացուցիչ գնահատականի են արժանանում:

Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէ: Խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ այդ հնարքների, պրոցեսի արդյունքում հավանականություն կա, որ արդյունքը լրացուցիչ նյուանսներ է ստացել, որին նայելիս այլ ասոցացիաներ կառաջանան: Բայց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի բնօրինակը տեսնել:

Համենայն դեպս ես մի օրինչափություն նկատել եմ.
- նկարի բնօրինակը չտեսածները, միայն լուսանկարված տարբերակը տեսածները առավել հաճախ բացասական են խոսում
- նկարի բնօրինակը տեսածները ավելի հաճախ դրական են տեսնում

Այ քեզ հետաքրքիր օրինաչափություն... մտածելու տեղ չի՞ տալիս  :Wink: 

հ.գ. ի դեպ ժամանակին շատերը չէին հավատում, որ երկիրը կլոր ա  :Tongue: 


հ.գ.2. Էդ երկրի կլորի օրինակն ի՞նչ կապ ուներ  :Shok:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ...որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Մալևիչը ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Խի չէ՞ որ: Հա՛, ես պարոնայքներից ու տիկնայքներից ավելի խելոք ու հասուն եմ էդ հարցում:




> Որպես օրինակ ես ընդամենը մի փոքրիկ բան արեցի, տեղադրեցի սև քառակուսու նկար, որի մեջ տեքստ էր գրված ու ոչ մեկդ (բացի red_devils-ից) չկարողացաք կարդալ այն:


Կարդացե՛լ եմ, Չու՛կ  :Smile: : Ctrl-L-ի տեղը ես էլ գիտեմ  :Smile: : Ուղղակի միանձնուհու վարկածը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր:

Ի դեպ՝ հենց տեսա, որ նկար ես դրել, միանգամից՝ առանց խորանալու, Photoshop-ը միացրեցի: Հաստատ գիտեի, որ քո պահարաններում լիքը կմախքներ են լինելու  :Jpit: :




> Դե ես էլ էդ եմ ասում, որ դուք, առանց բավարար հիմքեր ունենալու, արդեն իսկ ձեր համար վճռել եք, որ էդ մարդիկ ձևիստ են ու որ դուք ավելի շատ բան եք հասկանում, քան իրանք


Իսկ իրենք բավարար հիմքեր ունե՞ն, որ մենք ենք անհասկացող  :Think: : Հարյուր տոկոս, որ չէ: Պարզապես շատ ավելի հաճելի է հավատալը, որ դու, ասենք, միլիոն դոլար ես շահել Ինտերնետով, քան թե ջոգել, որ վրեդ կայֆավատ են եղել:




> Բացառված չի օրինակ, որ նկարում սև գույն ընդհանրապես չի օգտագործվել


Սա կոչվում ա ձախ ոտքով աջ ականջը քորել:




> Ես փաս Ես էսքան դեմագոգիա չեմ կարա անեմ
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ներո~ղ


Ստեղ եմ, *Վարպետ* ջան, չմտածես  :Jpit: :

----------


## Chuk

> Խի չէ՞ որ: Հա՛, ես պարոնայքներից ու տիկնայքներից ավելի խելոք ու հասուն եմ էդ հարցում:


Հնարավոր է, լրիվ հնարավոր է  :Smile: 
ԲԱՅՑ
Քանի դեռ դա պնդելու հիմք չկա քո այս խոսքերը դառնում են մեծամտության դրսևորում ու մերկապարանոց խոսքեր  :Wink: 




> Կարդացե՛լ եմ, Չու՛կ : Ctrl-L-ի տեղը ես էլ գիտեմ : Ուղղակի միանձնուհու վարկածը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր:
> 
> Ի դեպ՝ հենց տեսա, որ նկար ես դրել, միանգամից՝ առանց խորանալու, Photoshop-ը միացրեցի: Հաստատ գիտեի, որ քո պահարաններում լիքը կմախքներ են լինելու :


Չեմ կասկածում, որ ctrl+L-ի տեղը գիտես, սակայն այսուհանդերձ չեմ հավատում, որ մինչև Red_Devils-ի գրելը կարդացել ես ուղերձս  :Wink: 
Ներիր  :Blush: 




> Իսկ իրենք բավարար հիմքեր ունե՞ն, որ մենք ենք անհասկացող : Հարյուր տոկոս, որ չէ: Պարզապես շատ ավելի հաճելի է հավատալը, որ դու, ասենք, միլիոն դոլար ես շահել Ինտերնետով, քան թե ջոգել, որ վրեդ կայֆավատ են եղել:


Տարբերությունն այն է, սիրելի բարեկամս, որ իրենք քեզ անհասկացող չեն ասել  :Smile: 
Իսկ բավարար հիմքեր ունե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ, այդ նկարի մասին դրական խոսելու չգիտեմ ու մինչև չտեսնեմ չեմ իմանա, մինչև բնօրինակը չտեսնեմ: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես իրականում դու չունես ու չես ունենա:




> Սա կոչվում ա ձախ ոտքով աջ ականջը քորել:


Սա կոչվում է անհամապատասխան համեմատություն: Ոչ իհարկե այդպես չէ  :Smile: 
Իրականում տարբեր գույների խառնուրդից կարելի է ստանալ ավելի հյութեղ, կամ ավելի փայլուն, կամ ավելի տարածական կամ այլ բնորոշիչ ունեցող սև կամ ուրիշ գույն: Ու հաճախ կարող ես ձեռքիդ տակ ունենալ նարնջագույն ներկ, բայց նկարիդ համար նարնջագույնը ստանաս դեղինի ու կարմիրի խառնուրդով, որտև տվյալ նկարին այդպես ստացված գույնն ավելի խորություն ու ներդաշնակություն կտա  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քանի դեռ դա պնդելու հիմք չկա քո այս խոսքերը դառնում են մեծամտության դրսևորում ու մերկապարանոց խոսքեր


Ասածս էլ հենց դա է: Ոչ մի հիմք չկա պնդելու, որ էդ սև քառակուսին անհունն ա կամ գիշերային Ջոկոնդան:




> Չեմ կասկածում, որ ctrl+L-ի տեղը գիտես, սակայն այսուհանդերձ չեմ հավատում, որ մինչև Red_Devils-ի գրելը կարդացել ես ուղերձս 
> Ներիր


Չէ, հաստատ տեսել եմ: Ես մի ժամանակ Ֆոտոշոփի գիժ էի  :Smile: : Քեզ խաբելն էլ ինձ ոչ մի բան չէր տալիս: :Smile: :



> Իսկ բավարար հիմքեր ունե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ, այդ նկարի մասին դրական խոսելու չգիտեմ ու մինչև չտեսնեմ չեմ իմանա, մինչև բնօրինակը չտեսնեմ: Ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես իրականում դու չունես ու չես ունենա:


Նորից եմ ասում՝ էստեղ կոնկրետ նկարը կամ կատարողական վարպետությունը կամ վրձնահարվածների անկյունը կապ չունեն: Կարևորը միայն գաղափարն է՝  ս-և-ք-ա-ռ-ա-կ-ու-ս-ի: Եթե ռոլիկով ներկը քսեր կամ պրինտերով տպեր, դրանից գաղափարը չէր փոխվելու: Հենց դրա համար էլ նկարը տեսնելու կարիք չունեմ՝ դրա մասին դատելու համար:




> Իրականում տարբեր գույների խառնուրդից կարելի է ստանալ ավելի հյութեղ, կամ ավելի փայլուն, կամ ավելի տարածական կամ այլ բնորոշիչ ունեցող սև կամ ուրիշ գույն: Ու հաճախ կարող ես ձեռքիդ տակ ունենալ նարնջագույն ներկ, բայց նկարիդ համար նարնջագույնը ստանաս դեղինի ու կարմիրի խառնուրդով, որտև տվյալ նկարին այդպես ստացված գույնն ավելի խորություն ու ներդաշնակություն կտա


Տե՛ս՝ վերևի գրածս: Էսպես թե էնպես՝ կատարյալ սև իր պայմաններում հնարավոր չէր ստանալ: Բայց դա կապ չունի:

Ինքը նկարել (գծել-ներկել) ա *պարզապես սև քառակուսի*: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Նկարում, ըստ բնորոշման, ո՛չ աչքի խաբկանք կարող է լինել, ո՛չ էլ թաքնված պատկերներ:

Անդրե Մորուայի «Վարպետի ծնունդը» կարդացե՞լ ես: Ճարի կարդա, լրիվ էս դեպքն ա նկարագրված: Կամ կարող եմ մի երկու բառով պատմել  :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

> Ասածս էլ հենց դա է: Ոչ մի հիմք չկա պնդելու, որ էդ սև քառակուսին անհունն ա կամ գիշերային Ջոկոնդան:


Դե ուրեմն արի նկատենք, որ թեմայում ոչ մեկը չի պնդել որ դա անհունն է կամ գիշերային ջակոնդան, բայց շատերը պնդել են, որ սոսկ քառակուսի ա, չնայած դրա հիմքը չեն ունեցել: Իսկ նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնողները արտահայտվել են դրական, խոսել են խորության մասին ու չեն պնդել որ դա անհունն ա կամ գիշերային Ջակոնդան:



> [/COLOR]Նորից եմ ասում՝ էստեղ կոնկրետ նկարը կամ կատարողական վարպետությունը կամ վրձնահարվածների անկյունը կապ չունեն: Կարևորը միայն գաղափարն է՝  ս-և-ք-ա-ռ-ա-կ-ու-ս-ի: Եթե ռոլիկով ներկը քսեր կամ պրինտերով տպեր, դրանից գաղափարը չէր փոխվելու: Հենց դրա համար էլ նկարը տեսնելու կարիք չունեմ՝ դրա մասին դատելու համար:


Ես էլ եմ հակված այդպես կարծելու, բայց պնդելու հիմք չունեմ, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես դրա հիմքը չունես դու, բայց դա անում ես: ՈՉ, ԴՈՒ ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՊՆԴԵԼ, ԴՈՒ ՉԳԻՏԵՍ, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՈՐ ԵՍ ՉԳԻՏԵՄ:




> Տե՛ս՝ վերևի գրածս: Էսպես թե էնպես՝ կատարյալ սև իր պայմաններում հնարավոր չէր ստանալ: Բայց դա կապ չունի:
> 
> Ինքը նկարել (գծել-ներկել) ա *պարզապես սև քառակուսի*: Ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Նկարում, ըստ բնորոշման, ո՛չ աչքի խաբկանք կարող է լինել, ո՛չ էլ թաքնված պատկերներ:
> 
> Անդրե Մորուայի «Վարպետի ծնունդը» կարդացե՞լ ես: Ճարի կարդա, լրիվ էս դեպքն ա նկարագրված: Կամ կարող եմ մի երկու բառով պատմել :


Շատ բաներ եմ կարդացել, նշածդ չեմ կարդացել, ազատ լինեմ, կճարեմ, կկարդամ: Նորից ու նորից կարդա վերևում գրածներս: Դու ոչ մի հիմք չունես պնդելու այն, ինչ պնդում ես, բայց պնդում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լրիվ համամիտ եմ - այդ հայտնիները ուղղակի լավ պիառ են արած...


Լիոն, սրտովդ ա չէ, որ դրած հայտնիների բմբուլները քամուն ենք տալիս 

նկարն ու գիրքը, էն էլ պատմության,  նույն բանը չի, մի խառնվի իրար  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց



> Ես փաս Ես էսքան դեմագոգիա չեմ կարա անեմ
> Տրիբուն ձյա, ներո~ղ


թռնել չկա, հետ արի ....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց խոսքը դրա մասին չէ: Խոսքը նրա մասին է, որ այդ հնարքների, պրոցեսի արդյունքում հավանականություն կա, որ արդյունքը լրացուցիչ նյուանսներ է ստացել, որին նայելիս այլ ասոցացիաներ կառաջանան: Բայց դրա համար անհրաժեշտ կլինի բնօրինակը տեսնել:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս ես մի օրինչափություն նկատել եմ.
> - նկարի բնօրինակը չտեսածները, միայն լուսանկարված տարբերակը տեսածները առավել հաճախ բացասական են խոսում
> - նկարի բնօրինակը տեսածները ավելի հաճախ դրական են տեսնում


Չուկ, նկար կա, որ ֆոտոն կամ կոպիան նայում ես, բնօրինակը տեսնելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում; Նկար էլ, կա, ավելի շոտւ "նկար", որի ֆոտոն տեսնելուց հետո, բնօրինակը տեսնելու ցանկություն բոլորովին չի առաջանում; Սա հենց էտ դեպքերից մեկն ա; Ակնհայտ ա, որ բնօրինակն էլ տեսնելուց հետո, ոչ մի հիացմունք էլ, օրինակ իմ մոտ, չի առաջանալու; 

Օրինակ ուզում ես չէ գնաս Հռոմ Կոլիզեյը տեսնես, կամ Դավիթի արձանը, կամ սուրբ Պետրոսի պատալոկը; Բայց էրմիտաժ գնալ հատուկ սև քառակուսի նայելու, իզվինի բռատ, նի զա շտո;

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քո կարծիքով Լեոնարդոին հասարակության լայն զանգվածներ ընկալու՞մ են: Հաստատ չէ: Ուղղակի նայում են, ջոգում են, որ իրանք տենց չէին կարա զուտ տեխնիկական տեսանկյունից ու ասում են հմմմմ: Իսկ եթե էդ նույն նկարիչի գործերից մեկը գեղարվեստի ինստիտուտ ավարտած միհատ ջահել արտանկարի կասեն էս մեգը ավելի լավ ա, ստա գույները պայծառ են: Բա:


ապեր, բայց հաստատ ավելի լավ են ընկալում քան Մալևիչին, 

իսկ քո ասած լայն մասաները արդեն նկար չեն գնահատում, այլ նգար են առնում - Արարատ, եգեղեցի _(պրիտոմ տենց եկեղեցի պիտի գոյություն չունենա իրականում, ինչպիսի վառ երևակայություն)_, երկու հատ բարդի, ու մի տեղ անկյունում նուռ, խալու վրա;

----------


## Ռեդ



----------


## Elmo

> Արտակ ջան տեսել ե՞ս, որ բուշին կոշիկով խփում են: Դե կտենաս էդ կոշիկները ինչ գնով են ծախելու: այ նույն բանը մալևիչի կվադրատն ա: Ոչինչից ամեն ինչ են սարքում:


10 000 000 դրամ են ծախում, հենց նոր Շանթով տեսա: Նորմալ ա, եթե Մալևիչի քառակուսին հագնել չի կարելի, կոշիկը հաստատ կարելի ա, արդար գին ա:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էս ևս մեկն եմ այն մարդկանցից, որոնք այս նկարները համարում եմ պարզապես լավ PR-ի արդյունք։
Ես կյանքում ոչ մի իսկական գլուխգործոցի բնօրինակ չեմ տեսել, բայց ասենք Այվազովսկու նկարների թվային տարբերակներն էլ բավական են` նրանց գլուխգործոց անվանելու համար։
Իսկ սրանք այնպես են արել, որ շատերը լսելով Չուկի արտահայտած կարծիքի նման կարծիքներ, կորոշեն անպայման այցելել էրմիտաժ և անձամբ դիտել այդ "նկարները"։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, նկար կա, որ ֆոտոն կամ կոպիան նայում ես, բնօրինակը տեսնելու ցանկություն ա առաջանում; Նկար էլ, կա, ավելի շոտւ "նկար", որի ֆոտոն տեսնելուց հետո, բնօրինակը տեսնելու ցանկություն բոլորովին չի առաջանում; Սա հենց էտ դեպքերից մեկն ա; Ակնհայտ ա, որ բնօրինակն էլ տեսնելուց հետո, ոչ մի հիացմունք էլ, օրինակ իմ մոտ, չի առաջանալու; 
> 
> Օրինակ ուզում ես չէ գնաս Հռոմ Կոլիզեյը տեսնես, կամ Դավիթի արձանը, կամ սուրբ Պետրոսի պատալոկը; Բայց էրմիտաժ գնալ հատուկ սև քառակուսի նայելու, իզվինի բռատ, նի զա շտո;


Հենց թեկուզ էս քննարկումը հերիք ա, որ ուզեմ գնալ  :Smile: 
Այո՛, շատ նկարների ֆոտոները տեսնելուց հետո կարող է բնօրինակը չուզես տեսնել ու մեծ բան կորցնես  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իսկ սրանք այնպես են արել, որ շատերը լսելով Չուկի արտահայտած կարծիքի նման կարծիքներ, կորոշեն անպայման այցելել էրմիտաժ և անձամբ դիտել այդ "նկարները"։


Չուկը կարծիք չի արտահայտել, Չուկն արտահայտել է կարծիքի բացակայություն  :Smile: 
Գուցե գա մի պահ, որ էս թեման կարդացողները վերջապես կարողանան հասկանալ, թե Չուկն ինչ ա ասում  :Blush: 
Իսկ գուցե ես պարզապես օպտիմիստ եմ ու էդ ժամանակները չգան... է՜հ...  :Cry:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկը կարծիք չի արտահայտել, Չուկն արտահայտել է կարծիքի բացակայություն 
> Գուցե գա մի պահ, որ էս թեման կարդացողները վերջապես կարողանան հասկանալ, թե Չուկն ինչ ա ասում 
> Իսկ գուցե ես պարզապես օպտիմիստ եմ ու էդ ժամանակները չգան... է՜հ...


 :LOL:  էս ինչ բոմբ մտքեր ես արտահայտում Սլիխասովսկի, յանիմ դու դեմք մտքեր ես արտահայտում, մենք էլ կոլեկտիվ չենք հասկանում, հա՞  :Wink: 

եթե դու ստեղ կարծիքի բացակայություն ես արտահայտել, մեզանից ի՞նչ էիր սպասում, որ հասկանայինք թե ինչ ես ասում

----------


## Chuk

> էս ինչ բոմբ մտքեր ես արտահայտում Սլիխասովսկի, յանիմ դու դեմք մտքեր ես արտահայտում, մենք էլ կոլեկտիվ չենք հասկանում, հա՞ 
> 
> եթե դու ստեղ կարծիքի բացակայություն ես արտահայտել, մեզանից ի՞նչ էիր սպասում, որ հասկանայինք թե ինչ ես ասում


Էլի չհասկացավ  :Sad: 

Եվս մեկ անգամ ասում եմ.

- Այդ նկարի մասին ես կարծիք չունեմ, հետևաբար իմ ասածը կարծիքի բացակայությունն է: Իսկ կարծիք կարող է ձևավորվել միայն նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնելու դեպքում, ընդ որում շատ հավանական է, որ այդ ձևավորածս կարծիքը նման լինի ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքին
- Դուք ներկայացնում եք կարծիք, այն էլ «դատավճռի» տեսքով, բացառելով հակառակ կարծիքի ճշմարտացի լինելու հնարավորությունը, ինչի համար ոչ մի հիմք, բացարձակապես ոչ մի հիմք չունեք:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի չհասկացավ 
> 
> Եվս մեկ անգամ ասում եմ.
> 
> - Այդ նկարի մասին ես կարծիք չունեմ, հետևաբար իմ ասածը կարծիքի բացակայությունն է: Իսկ կարծիք կարող է ձևավորվել միայն նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնելու դեպքում, ընդ որում շատ հավանական է, որ այդ ձևավորածս կարծիքը նման լինի ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքին
> - Դուք ներկայացնում եք կարծիք, այն էլ «դատավճռի» տեսքով, բացառելով հակառակ կարծիքի ճշմարտացի լինելու հնարավորությունը, ինչի համար ոչ մի հիմք, բացարձակապես ոչ մի հիմք չունեք:


ապեր գնա Էմիտաժ ու նայի բնօրինակը

նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ես պռոստը զանավեսկեքին նայել 




> Существует версия, что картина была написана позже, к выставке — поскольку огромный зал надо было чем-то заполнить. Эта интерпретация основана на письме одного из организаторов выставки Малевичу:
> 
> *Надо писать сейчас много. Помещение очень велико, и если мы, 10 человек, напишем картин 25, то это будет только-только.*

----------


## Chuk

> նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ես պռոստը զանավեսկեքին նայել


Էլի «դատավճիռ»... շնորհակալություն ևս մեկ անգամ ասածս ապացուցելու համար:

Սակայն սրեմ: Բացառված չի, որ վարագույրին նայելս ավելի հաճելի կլինի, քան Էրմիտաժում այդ նկարին նայելը: Սակայն քանի դեռ ես Էրմիտաժում էդ նկարին չեմ նայել, նման բան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, պնդել չեմ կարող, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ պնդումս կլինի մերկապարանոց  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էլի «դատավճիռ»... շնորհակալություն ևս մեկ անգամ ասածս ապացուցելու համար:
> 
> Սակայն սրեմ: Բացառված չի, որ վարագույրին նայելս ավելի հաճելի կլինի, քան Էրմիտաժում այդ նկարին նայելը: Սակայն քանի դեռ ես Էրմիտաժում էդ նկարին չեմ նայել, նման բան, ի տարբերություն քեզ, պնդել չեմ կարող, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ պնդումս կլինի մերկապարանոց


Չուկ, մոռթիր, լուրջ

ոնց որ դու հիմա ասես Ջոմուլունգման աշխարհի ամենաբարձր գագաթն ա, ես ասեմ, մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ ես անում, քանի որ ինքդ չես բարձրացել ու չես չափել

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ե՞րբ ա վերջանալու էս չուկաքառակուսային զառամախտը։  :Wacko:   :Wacko:   :Wacko:  
Լավ, ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա նույն բանը ֆռռացնել, չե՞ք զգում, որ ցիկլի մեջ եք ընկել արդեն վաղուց։ Մեկը չկա՞՝ հոգնի, պրծնենք էս թեմայից։ Արտ, ինչքան հասկացա, ամեն ինչ կախված է քո հոգնելուց, քանի որ միակ կայուն ու տոկուն բանավիճողը դու ես, ու եթե նկատել ես, արդեն վաղուց ոչ քո, ոչ էլ ուրիշ որևէ մեկի կողմից ոչ մի նոր բան չի ասվում, անընդհատ ծամծմվում ա նույն բանը, հոգնի, էլի։  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե ուրեմն արի նկատենք, որ թեմայում ոչ մեկը չի պնդել որ դա անհունն է կամ գիշերային ջակոնդան, բայց *շատերը պնդել են, որ սոսկ քառակուսի ա, չնայած դրա հիմքը չեն ունեցել*:
> 
> Ես էլ եմ հակված այդպես կարծելու, բայց պնդելու հիմք չունեմ, ճիշտ *այնպես, ինչպես դրա հիմքը չունես դու, բայց դա անում ես*: *ՈՉ, ԴՈՒ ՉԵՍ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՊՆԴԵԼ, ԴՈՒ ՉԳԻՏԵՍ*, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՈՐ ԵՍ ՉԳԻՏԵՄ:
> 
> Շատ բաներ եմ կարդացել, նշածդ չեմ կարդացել, ազատ լինեմ, կճարեմ, կկարդամ: Նորից ու նորից կարդա վերևում գրածներս: *Դու ոչ մի հիմք չունես պնդելու այն, ինչ պնդում ես, բայց պնդում ես*



Չէ՛, Չու՛կ, ես ուղիղ մեկ հիմք ունեմ պնդելու այն, ինչ պնդում եմ, ու դա այս նկարին վերաբերվելիք ընդհանրապես միակ հնարավոր հիմքն է (քանի որ Մալևիչը մեռել է). նկարի վերնագիրն է *Սև քառակուսի*: Երբ Վան Գոգը նկարը վերնագրում է «Աստղազարդ գիշեր», ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ նա աստղազարդ գիշեր է նկարել: Երբ դա Վինչին նկարի անունը դնում է «Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի դիմանկարը», սխալ չէ մտածելը, որ նկարում հենց Չեչիլիա Գալերանին է: Իսկ երբ նկարի վերնագիրն է «Սև քառակուսի», մարդ պետք է խիստ ռոմանտիկ կամ էլ յամայկացի ( :Wink: ) լինի՝ այնտեղ ուրիշ բան տեսնելու համար  :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, մոռթիր, լուրջ
> 
> ոնց որ դու հիմա ասես Ջոմուլունգման աշխարհի ամենաբարձր գագաթն ա, ես ասեմ, մերկապարանոց հայտարարություններ ես անում, քանի որ ինքդ չես բարձրացել ու չես չափել


Իհարկե լրիվ անհամապատասխան համեմատություն արեցիր, ինչպիսին արդեն բազում անգամներ թեմայում արել ես ու բազում անգամները բացատրել եմ, թե ինչու ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐ Է, որ բնօրինակը տարբերվի քո տեսածից  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ՛, Չու՛կ, ես ուղիղ մեկ հիմք ունեմ պնդելու այն, ինչ պնդում եմ, ու դա այս նկարին վերաբերվելիք ընդհանրապես միակ հնարավոր հիմքն է (քանի որ Մալևիչը մեռել է). նկարի վերնագիրն է *Սև քառակուսի*: Երբ Վան Գոգը նկարը վերնագրում է «Աստղազարդ գիշեր», ես հակված եմ կարծելու, որ նա աստղազարդ գիշեր է նկարել: Երբ դա Վինչին նկարի անունը դնում է «Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի դիմանկարը», սխալ չէ մտածելը, որ նկարում հենց Չեչիլիա Գալերանին է: Իսկ երբ նկարի վերնագիրն է «Սև քառակուսի», մարդ պետք է խիստ ռոմանտիկ կամ էլ յամայկացի () լինի՝ այնտեղ ուրիշ բան տեսնելու համար :


Իբր ի՞նչ ասեցիր  :Shok: 
Հասկանում ես Հայկօ ջան, ասենք Սարյանը որ պապիս նկարել ա, օրինակ, էդ նկարի անունը «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկար» ա, բայց էդ նկարի վրա կան նաև սարեր, դաշտ, եսիմինչեր... բայց նկարի անունը «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկար» ա, ոչ թե «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկարը սարերի, դաշտերի ու եսիմինչերի ֆոնի վրա, ձեռքին էլ ճանճ ա նստել, բայց չի երևում, որտև էդ նկարի վրա ձեռքն ընդհանրապես չի երևում»: Հասկանում ես, սովորաբար ինչ-որ գործ վերնագրելուց վերցվում է այդ գործի ամենաերևացող, կենտրոնական հանգամանքը, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ: Էլ չասած, որ երբեմն գործերին տրվում են վերնագրեր, որոնք գործի հետ կապ չունեն կամ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն: Նենց որ նկարի «Սև քառակուսի» անունը ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ բավարար հիմք համարվել պնդելու համար, որ այնտեղ ուրիշ բան չկա, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես «Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի դիմանկարը» վերնագիրը չի նշանակում, որ Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի ականջից ականջող կախած չի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իբր ի՞նչ ասեցիր 
> Հասկանում ես Հայկօ ջան, ասենք Սարյանը որ պապիս նկարել ա, օրինակ, էդ նկարի անունը «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկար» ա, բայց էդ նկարի վրա կան նաև սարեր, դաշտ, եսիմինչեր... բայց նկարի անունը «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկար» ա, ոչ թե «Սաղաթել Հարությունյանի դիմանկարը սարերի, դաշտերի ու եսիմինչերի ֆոնի վրա, ձեռքին էլ ճանճ ա նստել, բայց չի երևում, որտև էդ նկարի վրա ձեռքն ընդհանրապես չի երևում»: Հասկանում ես, սովորաբար ինչ-որ գործ վերնագրելուց վերցվում է այդ գործի ամենաերևացող, կենտրոնական հանգամանքը, ոչ թե ամեն ինչ: Էլ չասած, որ երբեմն գործերին տրվում են վերնագրեր, որոնք գործի հետ կապ չունեն կամ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեն: Նենց որ նկարի «Սև քառակուսի» անունը ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ բավարար հիմք համարվել պնդելու համար, որ այնտեղ ուրիշ բան չկա, ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես «Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի դիմանկարը» վերնագիրը չի նշանակում, որ Չեչիլիա Գալերանիի ականջից ականջող կախած չի


Չէ, Չու՛կ, չես համոզում ախր: Վերնագիրն ինձ ավելի շատ հիմք ա տալիս հավատալու, որ դա սև ա ու քառակուսի, քան թե՝ որ կլոր ա, դեղին ա ու նարինջ: Պապիդ դիմանկարիդ առանցքային տարրը հենց պապդ է, ոչ թե սարն ու ճանճը: Սա՝ մեկ: Երկու. ես սար ու դաշտ տեսնում եմ, դրա համար էլ գիտեմ, որ նկարում կան: Իսկ էդ քառակուսու վրա ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսնում, ու չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնել, քանի որ մեկ է՝ գիտեմ, որ նկարիչն ինքն այնտեղ ոչ մի բան չի նկարել (դա վերնագիրն է հուշում), իսկ ցանկացած բան, որ կհաջողացնեմ տեսնել, լինելու է իմ ու միայն իմ երևակայության արդյունքը:

Հետո. չգիտեմ ում համար՝ ոնց, բայց իմ ցինիկ (դուրըս շատ ա գալիս էդ բառը  :Smile:  ) անհատականությանը թվում է, որ Մալևիչը բնավ էլ միտք չի ունեցել ինչ-որ հանելուկ նկարելու: Ուղղակի հասկացել էր, որ այդ պահին ՆՈՐԸ ավելի է գնահատվելու, քան ԼԱՎԸ, դրա համար էլ նկարել է հնարավորինս ամենանոր ու ամենաարտառոց բանը՝ սև քառակուսի: Իսկ մնացածը հանճարեղորեն թողել է քննադատներին:

Ես երրորդ կուրսում մի բանաստեղծություն գրեցի (ստիպված. դասախոսն էր պահանջել), որտեղ բացարձակապես ոչ մի իմաստ չէի դրել: Անիմաստ լատինատառ բառեր էի շարել իրար հետևից՝ հայերեն, ֆրանսերեն, անգլերեն, լատիներեն, ինչ-որ նշաններ էի դրել, մի երկու հանգ էի բռնացրել: Հետո դասախոսներից մի քանիսն այդ «գլուխգործոցս» վերլուծեցին ու դիագնոզ դրեցին, որ ես հանճարեղ պոետ եմ, ու լիքը թաքնված իմաստներ գտան էդ տասներկու տողի մեջ: Հիմա ես իմ կայֆավատը հիշում եմ, դրա մասշտաբը համեմատում եմ քննարկվող թեմայի մասշտաբի հետ ու պատկերացնում եմ, թե Մալևի՛չը ոնց է կայֆավատ եղել:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, Չու՛կ, չես համոզում ախր: Վերնագիրն ինձ ավելի շատ հիմք ա տալիս հավատալու, որ դա սև ա ու քառակուսի, քան թե՝ որ կլոր ա, դեղին ա ու նարինջ: Պապիդ դիմանկարիդ առանցքային տարրը հենց պապդ է, ոչ թե սարն ու ճանճը: Սա՝ մեկ: Երկու. ես սար ու դաշտ տեսնում եմ, դրա համար էլ գիտեմ, որ նկարում կան: Իսկ էդ քառակուսու վրա ոչ մի բան չեմ տեսնում, ու չեմ էլ ուզում տեսնել, քանի որ մեկ է՝ գիտեմ, որ նկարիչն ինքն այնտեղ ոչ մի բան չի նկարել (դա վերնագիրն է հուշում), իսկ ցանկացած բան, որ կհաջողացնեմ տեսնել, լինելու է իմ ու միայն իմ երևակայության արդյունքը:


Գիտեմ որ չես համոզվելու, որովհետև նախօրոք վճռված է քո համար հարցը  :Smile: 
Ինչ արած, ընտրությունը քոնն է, տեսակետ ունենալը լավ է:

Ինչևէ, փորձեմ եզրափակել իմ մասնակցությունը զառամախտին  :LOL: 

Եթե դու լսած լինեիր պապիս նկարի անունը բայց տեսած չլինեիր, կյանքում մտքովդ չէր անցնի, որ հետևում դաշտ ու ծաղիկ կարող ա լինել: Կամ էլ ասենք ՆյուՅորքի հայտնի զույգ շենքերը: Որովհետև վերնագրում էդ մասին չի խոսվում: Անկախ նրանից բացի քառակուսուց էդ նկարում ուրիշ բան կա թե չկա, նկարի առանցքը քառակուսին է, հետևաբար նկարին այլ վերնագիր սպասելը... անիմաստ զբաղմունք կլիներ: Տարբերությունն այն է, որ Սարյանի նկարը նրանցից է, որ դրա ֆոտոն նայելուց էլ կտեսնես այն ամենը, ինչ պատկերել է: Իսկ Մալևիչի նկարը, թեև քիչ հավանական, բայց այսուհանդերձ հնարավորէ, որ բնօրինակում այլ բան էլ կլինի: Դրա հնարավոր պատճառների մասին գրել եմ թեմայում, բազմիցս, էլ չեմ կրկնի:

Իմ ու ձեր տարբերությունը.
Ես 95%-ով վստահ եմ, որ այդ նկարում քառակուսուց բացի բան չկա, բայց այն 5%-ի հավանականությունը թողնում եմ, որովհետև մշտապես կարող է լինել մի բան, որ ես չեմ հասկանում, չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ, չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, որն իմ երևակայությունից վեր է, որ իմ «քառակուսի» տրամաբանությունից վեր է և այլն:

Դուք վստահ եք 100%-ով, ինչը այլ կողմից նշանակում է անպատրաստություն նորը տեսնելու, չիմացածը իմանալու, անակնկալների սպասելու և այլն: 

Իմ մոտեցումը ստեղծագործողի մոտեցում է, ձերը՝ չոր պրակտիկի:
Գուցե այսպես ես թեմայից ելնեմ:

Ձեզ բարի զառամախտություն  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ ու ձեր տարբերությունը.
> Ես 95%-ով վստահ եմ, որ այդ նկարում քառակուսուց բացի բան չկա, բայց այն *5%-ի* հավանականությունը թողնում եմ, որովհետև մշտապես կարող է լինել մի բան, որ ես չեմ հասկանում, չեմ տեսել, չգիտեմ, չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, որն իմ երևակայությունից վեր է, որ իմ «քառակուսի» տրամաբանությունից վեր է և այլն:


Չուկ, բա էտ 5%-ի համար, արժեր դրա մեջ 12 էջ երանգ, գունային խաղ, թանքված պատկեր, ու էլի եսիմինչ ման գալ:

Տենց որ նայենք, ուզածդ նկարը կարելի է հիմա ստեղ դնել, ու ենթադրել, որ 5%-ի հավանականություն կա, որ դրա տակ մի բան կա, որը չենք հասկանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, բա էտ 5%-ի համար, արժեր դրա մեջ 12 էջ երանգ, գունային խաղ, թանքված պատկեր, ու էլի եսիմինչ ման գալ:
> 
> Տենց որ նայենք, ուզածդ նկարը կարելի է հիմա ստեղ դնել, ու ենթադրել, որ 5%-ի հավանականություն կա, որ դրա տակ մի բան կա, որը չենք հասկանում:


Արա դե թողեք թեմայից դուրս գամ էլի  :LOL: 
Հա, իհարկե հնարավոր է: Այդպիսի նկարներ, ի դեպ, կան  :Blush: 
Բայց այս թեմայում խոսքը մեկի մասին էր գնում, իսկ ես, իրականում, խոսում էի ոչ թե այդ նկարի, այլ ընդհանուր մտածողության ու այդ մտածողությանը կաղապարների մեջ դնելու մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ամեն դեպքում Չուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, *ՄԵԶՆԻՑ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ* նկարի բնօրինակը չի տեսել  :Wink:  Ինչքան էլ պնդեք
*Հայկօ*, ասում ես "նկարի վրա պատկերված է ոչ այլ ինչ, քան սև քառակուսի"
Հարց քեզ
Ի՞նչ գիտես  :Huh:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական։ Այս հարաբերականորեն օպիտիմիստական նոտայով էլ թեման փակվում է։ 
Ինչպես ասում են, Չուկը հասավ իր մուրազին, դե, Մալևիչը վաղուց էր հասել, դու էլ հասնեք ձեր մուրազին, բայց արդեն այլ թեմաներում։ 

Երկնքից երեք խնձոր է ընկնում. մեկը Մալևիչին, որ կարողացավ իր սև կաֆելի կտորով էդքան մեծ աղմուկ բարձրացնել, մեկը Red_Devils–ին, որ Չուկին դիտարկումների լայն դաշտ նվիրեց, մյուսն էլ սև կաֆելի կտորով չհիացողներին, իսկ Չուկին՝ ոչ մի խնձոր, մենակ այ էս պոմիդորից։ *

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման մի շարք թեմայից դուրս գրառումներից մաքրվելուց հետո վերաբացվում է: Հուսով եմ, որ այն իրոք չի դառնա ցիկլով նույն բաները կրկնելու վայր:*

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, սրտովդ ա չէ, որ դրած հայտնիների բմբուլները քամուն ենք տալիս 
> 
> նկարն ու գիրքը, էն էլ պատմության,  նույն բանը չի, մի խառնվի իրար


 
Ապեր, ես էդ սուտ ու դատարկ հայտնիներին, որոնց լավ պիառ են անում ու գցում խեղճ հանրության ջանը, դագաղում սպիտակ մաշիկներով / :LOL: / կուզենայի տեսնել... 

 Թե չէ ամեն մեկ սկսում է իրեն լուրջ տեսք տալ և, ուշադրություն, *ՍԵՎ ՔԱՌԱԿՈՒՍԻ* երկրաչափական պատկերի մեջ լուրջ տեսքով... այլ բան փնտրել :Bad:  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ամեն դեպքում Չուկը ճիշտ ա ասում, *ՄԵԶՆԻՑ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ* նկարի բնօրինակը չի տեսել  Ինչքան էլ պնդեք
> *Հայկօ*, ասում ես "նկարի վրա պատկերված է ոչ այլ ինչ, քան սև քառակուսի"
> Հարց քեզ
> Ի՞նչ գիտես


կարող ա հիմա էլ սկսեք ապացուցել, որ քառակուսի չի, շեղանկյուն ա .. պռոստը նկարը ճիշտ չեն կախում ??

----------


## Ռեդ

> կարող ա հիմա էլ սկսեք ապացուցել, որ քառակուսի չի, շեղանկյուն ա .. պռոստը նկարը ճիշտ չեն կախում ??


Ապեր, իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ սև քառակուսու "տակ" այլ նկար չկա

----------


## Chuk

> կարող ա հիմա էլ սկսեք ապացուցել, որ քառակուսի չի, շեղանկյուն ա .. պռոստը նկարը ճիշտ չեն կախում ??


Տրիբուն ձյա, ճիշտն ասած անզեն աչքով էլ ա երևում, որ քառակուսի չի: Ու էդ հայտնի փաստ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, ճիշտն ասած անզեն աչքով էլ ա երևում, որ քառակուսի չի: Ու էդ հայտնի փաստ ա:


կարմիրը սեղան ա.. անունն ա քառակուսի .. 

բայց սևը

բա ի՞նչ ա անզեն աչքով, տա՞նձ

----------


## Chuk

> կարմիրը սեղան ա.. անունն ա քառակուսի .. 
> 
> բայց սևը
> 
> բա ի՞նչ ա անզեն աչքով, տա՞նձ


Այստեղ երևի պիտի ծիծաղեի, բայց ճիշտն ասած ծիծաղս չեկավ  :Wink: 
Չէ, բնականաբար տանձ չի: Բայց էդ նկարի վրա ես նկարել եմ իսկական քառակուսի, սպիտակ գույնով, հուսով եմ էդ քո հարցի պատասխանը կտա՝ քառակուսի՞ է, թե՞ չէ  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այստեղ երևի պիտի ծիծաղեի, բայց ճիշտն ասած ծիծաղս չեկավ 
> Չէ, բնականաբար տանձ չի: Բայց էդ նկարի վրա ես նկարել եմ իսկական քառակուսի, սպիտակ գույնով, հուսով եմ էդ քո հարցի պատասխանը կտա՝ քառակուսի՞ է, թե՞ չէ


 Վայ քու արա, փաստորեն երկու ամսում կարգին քառակուսի էլ չի կարողացել նկարել :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Վայ քու արա, փաստորեն երկու ամսում կարգին քառակուսի էլ չի կարողացել նկարել


Նկարածը քառակուսի էր, էն էլ պարզվեց՝ սկի դա էլ չէր:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Այստեղ երևի պիտի ծիծաղեի, բայց ճիշտն ասած ծիծաղս չեկավ 
> Չէ, բնականաբար տանձ չի: Բայց էդ նկարի վրա ես նկարել եմ իսկական քառակուսի, սպիտակ գույնով, հուսով եմ էդ քո հարցի պատասխանը կտա՝ քառակուսի՞ է, թե՞ չէ


Քուանշ,

լուսանկարի վրա ես արել, դիր հենց հիմա քառակուսի թուղթը լուսանկարի ու նույն բանը կրկնի: 
էս նկարում ուղղակի նկարելու հարթուոյունը շեղված է  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման թողնենք այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր լուրջ ասելիք կարող է ունենան: Թեմայից դուրս կամ անլուրջ 8 գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------


## Աթեիստ

Քանի կարդացել եմ, գրեմ: Ուրեմն երկու նկարների առանձնահատկությունն այն է, որ երկուսում էլ սպիտակ և գունավոր մասերի մակերեսները հավասար են:

----------


## Rhayader

Դե, գլուխգործոց են մինիմում էնքանով, որ դուք 13 էջ ա իրանց քննարկում եք:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե, գլուխգործոց են մինիմում էնքանով, որ դուք 13 էջ ա իրանց քննարկում եք:


Աստվածաշունչն էլ ճշմարտացի ա էնքանով, որ աշխարհի մեկ երրորդը ընդունում ա իրան որպես կատարյալ ճշմարտություն:

Իրականում մենք կարող ենք կովի թրքի կարևորությունն էլ քննարկել 13 էջ, եթե մեկն ասի, որ այն օգտագործել ա միզակապության դեմ: Բայց դրանից կովի թրքի բուժական նշանակությունը ոչ կավելանա, ոչ էլ կպակասի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, իսկ դու ի՞նչ գիտես, որ սև քառակուսու "տակ" այլ նկար չկա


ու մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկի մտքով չի անցել մի հատ ռենտգեն անի

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց



> Աստվածաշունչն էլ ճշմարտացի ա էնքանով, որ աշխարհի մեկ երրորդը ընդունում ա իրան որպես կատարյալ ճշմարտություն:


հաշիվը 27:7 ա, ջաղջախիչ հաղթանակ

----------


## Chuk

Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ թեման դատարկաբանության անդունդը չգլորե՛լ  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Դե, գլուխգործոց են մինիմում էնքանով, որ դուք 13 էջ ա իրանց քննարկում եք:


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ գլուխգործոց են նաև Սպիդի վիրուսը կամ հայերի ցեղասպանությունը:

----------


## Rhayader

> Աստվածաշունչն էլ ճշմարտացի ա էնքանով, որ աշխարհի մեկ երրորդը ընդունում ա իրան որպես կատարյալ ճշմարտություն:
> 
> Իրականում մենք կարող ենք կովի թրքի կարևորությունն էլ քննարկել 13 էջ, եթե մեկն ասի, որ այն օգտագործել ա միզակապության դեմ: Բայց դրանից կովի թրքի բուժական նշանակությունը ոչ կավելանա, ոչ էլ կպակասի:


Իրոնիաս ոչ մեկը չհասկացավ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իրոնիաս ոչ մեկը չհասկացավ:


Էդ դեպքում ես չհասկացա քո անտարբերությունը հարցին: Քվեարկությունդ նկատի ունեի: 
Ինձ համար ավելի ընդունելի է, երբ մարդիկ սկզբունքայնորեն ինձ հակակարծիք են, քան անսկզբունքայնորեն համակարծիք: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա տենց, ապեր:

Ներողություն թեմայից փոքրի-ինչ շեղվելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

Իմ կարծիքով միայն կատակով կարելի է համարել, որ այս նկարները էսթետիկական արժեք են ներկայացնում, իսկ նկարը, որը էսթետիկական արժեք չի ներկայացնում, արվեստի հետ կապ չունի: Չնայած սա էլ սուբյեկտիվ բան է:
Պարզապես ես մի փոքր այլ պատկերացումներ ունեմ հանճարեղ նկարի մասին:

----------


## ivy

> Իմ կարծիքով միայն կատակով կարելի է համարել, որ այս նկարները էսթետիկական արժեք են ներկայացնում, իսկ նկարը, որը էսթետիկական արժեք չի ներկայացնում, արվեստի հետ կապ չունի: Չնայած սա էլ սուբյեկտիվ բան է:
> Պարզապես ես մի փոքր այլ պատկերացումներ ունեմ հանճարեղ նկարի մասին:


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ես կողմ քվերակել. հարցումը ամենևին կատակային բնույթ չէր կրում:

----------


## Terminator

Նկարների իմաստը հասկանալու համար պետք է նախ ծանոթ լինել տվյալ նկարչի այլ գործերի հետ՝ իմանալու համար նրա ոճը և այլն, միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է հասկանալ այդ «գլուխգործոցները» :Smile: : Պետք է նախ հասկանալ նկարչի տրամաբանությունը, թէ նա ինչ իմաստով է նկարել այդ նկարները, հասկանալով նրա մյուս «գլուխգործոցները»: Օրինակ մինչև այժմ էլ, Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» նկարը տարբեր մասնագետներ տարբեր ձև են մեկնաբանում, և շարունակ նոր «Բացահայտումներ» անում… Բայց կարծես թէ շեղվեցի թեմայից. այդ «գլուխգործոցները» կարելի է երկար քննարկել, բայց կոնկրետ եզրահանգման չգալ… Նկարների իմաստը ճշտորեն կարող է բացատրել միայն հեղինակը :Smile: …

----------


## Ռեդ

> Նկարների իմաստը հասկանալու համար պետք է նախ ծանոթ լինել տվյալ նկարչի այլ գործերի հետ՝ իմանալու համար նրա ոճը և այլն, միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է հասկանալ այդ «գլուխգործոցները»: Պետք է նախ հասկանալ նկարչի տրամաբանությունը, թէ նա ինչ իմաստով է նկարել այդ նկարները, հասկանալով նրա մյուս «գլուխգործոցները»: Օրինակ մինչև այժմ էլ, Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» նկարը տարբեր մասնագետներ տարբեր ձև են մեկնաբանում, և շարունակ նոր «Բացահայտումներ» անում… Բայց կարծես թէ շեղվեցի թեմայից. այդ «գլուխգործոցները» կարելի է երկար քննարկել, բայց կոնկրետ եզրահանգման չգալ… Նկարների իմաստը ճշտորեն կարող է բացատրել միայն հեղինակը…


Էդ հասկացանք, իսկ դու քո հասկացածով կբացատրե՞ս նկարը

----------


## Terminator

> Էդ հասկացանք, իսկ դու քո հասկացածով կբացատրե՞ս նկարը


Ես նկարչությունից շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց ըստ ինձ, դրանք «գլուխգործոցներ» չի կարելի համարել… Կարող է պատահել, որ այդ նկարների բնօրինակները տեսնելով, որոշ եզրահանգումների գաս, թէ ինչ էր ուզում ասել նկարիչն, այդ նկարները նկարելով, բայց համարել «գլուխգործոց»… :Xeloq:  :Think:  Ըստ իս, գլուխգործոցն այն է, որ նկարն ինչ ձևով էլ նայես, անգամ ոչ օրիգինալը, հասկանաս դրա իմաստը :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես նկարչությունից շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց ըստ ինձ, դրանք «գլուխգործոցներ» չի կարելի համարել… Կարող է պատահել, որ այդ նկարների բնօրինակները տեսնելով, որոշ եզրահանգումների գաս, թէ ինչ էր ուզում ասել նկարիչն, այդ նկարները նկարելով, բայց համարել «գլուխգործոց»… Ըստ իս, գլուխգործոցն այն է, որ նկարն ինչ ձևով էլ նայես, անգամ ոչ օրիգինալը, հասկանաս դրա իմաստը


Կարծում եմ օրիգինալ նկարն ամեն դեպքում բավականին տարբերվում է, ասենք, թվային պատճենից

----------


## Rhayader

Բացատրելն ու էսթետիկական արժեքն այնքան էլ կապ չունեն: Ասենք, ես վատ չեմ գրում բանաստեղծություններ, բայց ինչքան էլ մարդիկ ծանոթ լինեն իմ գործերի հետ, եթե ես հազար անգամ գրեմ Սև բառն ու ներկայացնեմ դա որպես բանաստեղծություն, հասկացող մարդիկ առնվազն ուսերը վեր կքաշեն:

----------


## Terminator

> Կարծում եմ օրիգինալ նկարն ամեն դեպքում բավականին տարբերվում է, ասենք, թվային պատճենից


Նայած նկար. Գլուխգործոցները նայելով, անգամ պատճենը, կարելի է հասկանալ… օրինակ ես թերթում կարդացի «Մոնա Լիզա» նկարի մասին որոշ բացատրություններ, որոնք միայն կարող է  տեսնել մասնագետը նկարում, և նայելով թերթում պատկերված նկարին, իսկապես տեսա այն, ինչ-որ մինչ այդ չէի տեսել և շատ բան հասկանալի դարձավ ինձ այդ նկարի մասին… իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այս թեմայի նկարների, ապա նույնը չես ասի դրանց մասին :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բացատրելն ու էսթետիկական արժեքն այնքան էլ կապ չունեն: Ասենք, ես վատ չեմ գրում բանաստեղծություններ, բայց ինչքան էլ մարդիկ ծանոթ լինեն իմ գործերի հետ, եթե ես հազար անգամ գրեմ Սև բառն ու ներկայացնեմ դա որպես բանաստեղծություն, հասկացող մարդիկ առնվազն ուսերը վեր կքաշեն:


Բայց սենց թէ նենց, դու մի ինչ-որ ոճ կունենաս չէ՞, որով էլ կգրես քո բանաստեղծությունը… Քո այդ ոճով էլ մարդիկ կարող են հասկանալ նաև այդ :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Մալևիչը հանճարեղ նկարիչ ա: Նկարներն ակումբի մոդերատորների պատկերն ա: Քառակուսին ձանձրույթ ա նշանակում: Ու տափակ, քառակուսի գրառումների նկարագրություն ա: Մալևիչն ուզում ա ասի, որ հաճախ են ակումբում լինում այդպիսի տափակ, միատոն, քառակուսի գրառումներ: Մոդերատորներն, ըստ Մալևիչի, ստիպված են լինում այդ գրառումների դեմ պայքարել երկու հիմնական գույներով՝ սև ու կարմիր (*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվում է*): Ու անմիջապես դրանից հետո Մալևիչը ցույց է տալիս ակումբցիներից ոմանց քառակուսի ռեակցիան իրենց քառակուսի գործողությունների դեմ: Կողքի սպիտակ շրջանակները ազատություն են խորհրդանշում: Այսինքն հույս կա, որ կամ մի օր այդպիսի գրառումները կվերանան, կամ էլ մոդերատորը կկարողանա փախնել այդ անիծված շրջանակից ու ազատություն ստանալ ու սպիտակի վրա կերտել սեփական աշխարհը: Կլինի դա եռանկյունի, կլոր թե ամորֆ, էական չի: Կարևորը որ քառակուսի բանտից դուրս ստեղծագործելու, երկնելու, ստեղծելու ազատություն կա:

----------


## Terminator

> Մալևիչը հանճարեղ նկարիչ ա: Նկարներն ակումբի մոդերատորների պատկերն ա: Քառակուսին ձանձրույթ ա նշանակում: Ու տափակ, քառակուսի գրառումների նկարագրություն ա: Մալևիչն ուզում ա ասի, որ հաճախ են ակումբում լինում այդպիսի տափակ, միատոն, քառակուսի գրառումներ: Մոդերատորներն, ըստ Մալևիչի, ստիպված են լինում այդ գրառումների դեմ պայքարել երկու հիմնական գույներով՝ սև ու կարմիր (*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվում է*): Ու անմիջապես դրանից հետո Մալևիչը ցույց է տալիս ակումբցիներից ոմանց քառակուսի ռեակցիան իրենց քառակուսի գործողությունների դեմ: Կողքի սպիտակ շրջանակները ազատություն են խորհրդանշում: Այսինքն հույս կա, որ կամ մի օր այդպիսի գրառումները կվերանան, կամ էլ մոդերատորը կկարողանա փախնել այդ անիծված շրջանակից ու ազատություն ստանալ ու սպիտակի վրա կերտել սեփական աշխարհը: Կլինի դա եռանկյունի, կլոր թե ամորֆ, էական չի: Կարևորը որ քառակուսի բանտից դուրս ստեղծագործելու, երկնելու, ստեղծելու ազատություն կա:


Լավ էլ հասկացել ես նկաների իմաստ :Smile:  :Hands Up: , բա ինչի շուտ չէիր ասում :Think:  ու համեմատություններն էլ շատ դիպուկ էին :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Բայց սենց թէ նենց, դու մի ինչ-որ ոճ կունենաս չէ՞, որով էլ կգրես քո բանաստեղծությունը… Քո այդ ոճով էլ մարդիկ կարող են հասկանալ նաև այդ


՞Դրանից գրածս ոչ բանաստեղծություն կդառնա ոչ էլ առավել ևս գլուխգործոց:

----------


## Terminator

> ՞Դրանից գրածս ոչ բանաստեղծություն կդառնա ոչ էլ առավել ևս գլուխգործոց:


Բայց կգտնվեն մարդիկ, որ կսկսեն երկար-բարակ քնարկումներ… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. ՎԵՐՋՍ ԵԿԱվ :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

Ձանձրալի ա էն նկարը, որը քեզ ստեղծագործելու ազատություն չի տալիս: Կարող ես վերցնել վրձինն ու գեղեցիկ տանձ նկարել: Դիտողը կնայի ու կասի «սիրուն ա, լավ տանձ ա»: Բայց դա արվեստ չի, դա արհեստ ա: Իսկ իսկական նկարը քեզ, հենց քեզ ստեղծագործելու ազատություն ա տալիս: Դու այդ նկարի մեջ կարող ես գտնել քեզ հոգեհարազատ հույս, կամ մի թաքուն շարժում, որ մենակ դու ես տեսնում: Հնարավոր է, որ նկարի մեջ տեսնես մի բան, որը նկարիչն ինքը չի նկատել: Սա ճիշտ է նաև գրական ստեղծագործությունների, երաժշտության և այլնի համար: Արվեստը ստեղծագործողին է սիրում, իսկ արվեստ՝ ստեղծագործողն է սիրում: Դա չի նշանակում, որ նկար սիրողը պիտի նկարել իմանա, կամ էլ այլ ոլորտից արվեստաբան լինի: Դա նշանակում ա որ ինքն իր էությամբ պիտի ստեղծագործող լինի, իր միտքը չպիտի կարծրացած լինի:

Տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր հանճարեղ արվեստաբաններ փորձել են ստեղծել գործեր, որոնք իրենց արվեստն ուսումնասիրողներին կթույլատրեն հնարավորինս ազատ զբաղվել ստեղծագործելով: Սրանցից ում փորձն է հաջողվել, չեմ կարող ասել: Բայց բացառված չի, որ Մալևիչի սև ու կարմիր քառակուսիները այդպիսի փորձ են. «Ինքդ ստեղծագործիր, - գուցե ասում է Մալևիչը, - Դու այդտեղ կարող ես ավելի գեղեցիկ պատկեր ստեղծել, քան ես էի տեսնում նկարելիս»: Մարդուն ստեղծագործական ազատություն տալը, նրան ստեղծագործելու դրդելը միայն մեծերին է հատուկ:

Այս թեմայում արդեն տաս էջից ավելի է, ինչ մարդիկ ստեղծագործում են: Յուրաքանչյուր գրառումը ստեղծագործություն է, հորինվածք, մեր մտքի երկունքը: Մի մասը հաջողված են, մյուս մասն անհաջող: Մի բան է ակնհայտ. Մալևիչը հազարավոր մարդկանց դրդել է այդպիսի ստեղծագործության ու սա հետաքրքիր է: Ես չգիտեմ, ինքը դա գիտակցված է արել, թե ոչ: Հնարավոր է, որ իր միակ միտքը մեզ ծաղրելն է եղել «Ես կմիզեմ, իսկ դուք կհիանաք» գաղափարախոսությամբ: Բայց ստացվել է ուրիշ բան: Տձև պատկերներ, որոնք հազարավոր մարդկանց ուղեղում պտտվող միակ միտքն է՝ օրեր շարունակ:

----------


## ars83

> Տձև պատկերներ, որոնք հազարավոր մարդկանց ուղեղում պտտվող _միակ միտքն է_՝ օրեր շարունակ:


Նախ՝ տձև չեն  :Wink:  Հետո էլ էս «միակ միտքը» չափազանցություն էր: Կարելի է մտածել՝ չենք ուտում, չենք խմում սաղ օրը Մալևիչի քառանկյունների մասին ենք մտածում:

Բայց ստեղծագործելու հետ համամիտ եմ: Էն գլխից ասում էի, որ սև քառակուսին ստեղծագործելու հրավեր է  :Smile:  /էսքան ստեղ գրելու փոխարեն մի թեմա բացեիր ադիտիվ-սուբստրակտիվի մասին պատմեիր, դրա մասին մտածեինք...  :Blush: /

----------


## Chuk

> Նախ՝ տձև չեն  Հետո էլ էս «միակ միտքը» չափազանցություն էր: Կարելի է մտածել՝ չենք ուտում, չենք խմում սաղ օրը Մալևիչի քառանկյունների մասին ենք մտածում:


Տձև այն իմաստով, որ իրականում քառակուսի չեն:




> Բայց ստեղծագործելու հետ համամիտ եմ: Էն գլխից ասում էի, որ սև քառակուսին ստեղծագործելու հրավեր է  /էսքան ստեղ գրելու փոխարեն մի թեմա բացեիր ադիտիվ-սուբստրակտիվի մասին պատմեիր, դրա մասին մտածեինք... /


Մի հատ գործ եմ անում, դա պրծնելուց հետո: Մեր մեջ ասած գիտելիքներս թարմացնելու կարիք էլ կա  :Blush:

----------


## Terminator

CHUK, տենց որ նայենք… :Smile:  Լ. Դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզան», իր ստղեծման պահից, դարեր շարունակ, մինչև այսօր, քննարկումների առիթ է դարձել ու նորանոր բացահայտումներ են արվում: Ջոկոնդան նայելով գեղագիտական հաճույք ես ստանում, հիանում նկարի գեղեցկությամբ :Smile: … Ասածս, այն է, որ թեմայի  նկարներն էլ կարելի է օրերով, տարիներով, դարերով տարբեր ձևով բացատրել ու նորանոր բացահայտումներ անել, ինչքան մարդ, այնքանն էլ կարծիք և մարդ ինչ ապրումներ ունի:  :Sad:

----------


## Chuk

> CHUK, տենց որ նայենք… Լ. Դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզան», իր ստղեծման պահից, դարեր շարունակ, մինչև այսօր, քննարկումների առիթ է դարձել ու նորանոր բացահայտումներ են արվում: Ջոկոնդան նայելով գեղագիտական հաճույք ես ստանում, հիանում նկարի գեղեցկությամբ… Ասածս, այն է, որ թեմայի  նկարներն էլ կարելի է օրերով, տարիներով, դարերով տարբեր ձևով բացատրել ու նորանոր բացահայտումներ անել, ինչքան մարդ, այնքանն էլ կարծիք և մարդ ինչ ապրումներ ունի:


Նախապայման 1. հասկանալ ի՞նչ է ասում զրուցակիցդ, նոր արձագանքել:

----------


## Terminator

> Նախապայման 1. հասկանալ ի՞նչ է ասում զրուցակիցդ, նոր արձագանքել:


Ինչի չհասկացա :Shok:  Իսկ եթե հնարավոր է, կպացատրես ԱՆԳԵՏԻՍ, թէ ինչ էիր ուզում ասել :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նկարների իմաստը հասկանալու համար պետք է նախ ծանոթ լինել տվյալ նկարչի այլ գործերի հետ՝ իմանալու համար նրա ոճը և այլն, միայն այդ դեպքում կարելի է հասկանալ այդ «գլուխգործոցները»: Պետք է նախ հասկանալ նկարչի տրամաբանությունը, թէ նա ինչ իմաստով է նկարել այդ նկարները, հասկանալով նրա մյուս «գլուխգործոցները»: Օրինակ մինչև այժմ էլ, Լեոնարդո Դա Վինչիի «Մոնա Լիզա» նկարը տարբեր մասնագետներ տարբեր ձև են մեկնաբանում, և շարունակ նոր «Բացահայտումներ» անում… Բայց կարծես թէ շեղվեցի թեմայից. այդ «գլուխգործոցները» կարելի է երկար քննարկել, բայց կոնկրետ եզրահանգման չգալ… *Նկարների իմաստը ճշտորեն կարող է բացատրել միայն հեղինակը*…


Վիկի-ին որպես հանրագիտարան այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում, բայց մեջբերում եմ 




> По утверждениям самого художника, «Квадрат» занимал центральное место в его творчестве. «Я долгое время не мог ни есть, ни спать» — говорил Малевич, — *«и сам не понимал, что такое сделал».*


էս էլ հեղինակի բացատրությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քանի կարդացել եմ, գրեմ: Ուրեմն երկու նկարների առանձնահատկությունն այն է, որ երկուսում էլ սպիտակ և գունավոր մասերի մակերեսները հավասար են:


Չեմ ալարել, հատուկ նստել հաշվել եմ: Բնականաբար հարյուր տոկսոնանոց ճշգրտությամբ հաշվել հնարավոր չէ: Բայց տարբերությունը կրկնակիից ավել է, այսինք սև մասի մակարեսը (8464 մմք ) կրկնակի մեծ է սպիտակի մակերեսից  (3636 մմք):

----------


## Lion

> Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ թեման դատարկաբանության անդունդը չգլորե՛լ


Ախր թեման ու հատկապես նկարը... իսկական դատարկաբանություններ են :Sad:

----------


## Terminator

> Վիկի-ին որպես հանրագիտարան այնքան էլ չեմ վստահում, բայց մեջբերում եմ


Հետաքրքիր էր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  անգամ հեղինակն էլ չի իմանում դրանց իմաստը… :LOL:  ու այդպես կարելի է օրեր ու տարիներ քննարկել դրանք, մեկ է, դրա իրական իմաստը չենք հասկանա :Xeloq: , թեկուզ դրա համար հասնես ԷՐՄԻՏԱԺ: :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ախր թեման ու հատկապես նկարը... իսկական դատարկաբանություններ են


Դա ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվ ու իրականում ոչնչով չհիմնավորված տեսակետն է  :Smile: 



Տրիբուն ձյա, սխալ  օրինակի վրա ես հաշվարկներ անում: Ճիշտ տարբերակում շրջանակն ավելի լայն ա  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Էս էլ ես եմ նկարել, կոչվում ա «Կանաչ քառակուսի»… :LOL: 
Խնդրում եմ ասեք ձեր կարծիքները :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս էլ ես եմ նկարել, կոչվում ա «Կանաչ քառակուսի»…
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք ձեր կարծիքները


Վարկանիշի կուբիկի անհաջող կոպյա ա:
Նեզաչոտ

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էս էլ ես եմ նկարել, կոչվում ա «Կանաչ քառակուսի»…
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք ձեր կարծիքները


Քանի որ տեսնում եմ բնօրինակը, ուրեմն՝ 0

----------


## Լեո

> Վարկանիշի կուբիկի անհաջող կոպյա ա:
> Նեզաչոտ


Բայց ախր 6 ամիս չարչարվել եմ վրան :Cray: 

Լավ, հաջորդ անգամ դեղին քառակուսի կնկարեմ :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց ախր 6 ամիս չարչարվել եմ վրան
> 
> Լավ, հաջորդ անգամ դեղին քառակուսի կնկարեմ


Արի քեզ խնդրեմ թեման չանլրջացնել:
Ոչ դու, ոչ ես հիմք չունենք այսքան պրիմիտիվացնելու այդ նկարները: ԱՅՈ՛, էլի եմ ասում, հնարավոր է, որ այդքան պրիմիտիվ են: Բայց մենք չենք կարող դա չիմանալ, քանի դեռ չենք տեսնի բնօրինակը:

----------


## Լեո

> Արի քեզ խնդրեմ թեման չանլրջացնել:
> Ոչ դու, ոչ ես հիմք չունենք այսքան պրիմիտիվացնելու այդ նկարները: ԱՅՈ՛, էլի եմ ասում, հնարավոր է, որ այդքան պրիմիտիվ են: Բայց մենք չենք կարող դա չիմանալ, քանի դեռ չենք տեսնի բնօրինակը:


Լավ, հասկացա: 
Հիմա առանձին թեմա կբացեմ «Լեո դե Գրան-ի կտավները» վերնագրով և այնտեղ կտեղադրեմ իմ ստեղծագործությունները :LOL:

----------


## Toktik

Եթե քանոնով չի գծել հալալա:  :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Դա ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվ ու իրականում ոչնչով չհիմնավորված տեսակետն է


 Իհարկե սուբյեկտիվ, բայց այն որ հիմնավորված չէ - սխալվում ես :Smile: 




> Էս էլ ես եմ նկարել, կոչվում ա «Կանաչ քառակուսի»…
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք ձեր կարծիքները


- Այդ նկարի մասին ես կարծիք չունեմ, հետևաբար իմ ասածը կարծիքի բացակայությունն է: Իսկ կարծիք կարող է ձևավորվել միայն նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնելու դեպքում, ընդ որում շատ հավանական է, որ այդ ձևավորածս կարծիքը նման լինի ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքին

Բայց գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ  կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ժամում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Լեո դե Գրան ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել» 

 :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դա ընդամենը քո սուբյեկտիվ ու իրականում ոչնչով չհիմնավորված տեսակետն է 
> 
> 
> 
> Տրիբուն ձյա, սխալ  օրինակի վրա ես հաշվարկներ անում: Ճիշտ տարբերակում շրջանակն ավելի լայն ա


կրկնակի՞

դե մի հատ ճիշտ օրինակը դրեք տեսնենք , բա ի՞նչ ենք սխալ օրինակների վրա արդեն մի շաբաթ գլուխ ցավացնում

----------


## Elmo

> Էս էլ ես եմ նկարել, կոչվում ա «Կանաչ քառակուսի»…
> Խնդրում եմ ասեք ձեր կարծիքները


Ինձ ավտոգրաֆ կտա՞ս

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Բայց գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ  կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ժամում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Լեո դե Գրան ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Չգիտեմ խի չէի ուզում գրել էս թեմայում,բայց մի բան էլ ես ասեմ... :Blush: 
Հարազատներիցս մեկը թանգարանում եղել է,տեսել է բնօրինակը ու ոչ թէ հիացած էր այլ հաճույքով պատմում էր իր տեսածը ասելով որ դա հիանալի գործ է,պատմում է որ դրանք սովորական չեն,ինչ-որ խորություն կա դրա մեջ,ասում է նայելուց ոնց որ խորասուզվես դրանց մեջ,բայց եղածը ընդամենը նկար է:Ասում է որ ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր մտահաղացում է ու հնարավորություն չի տալիս հասկանալ ոնցա արվել: Իհարկե նրա պատմածից հետո ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր դարձավ դրանց բնօրինակը տեսնել,դե, հուսով եմ էդ օրն էլ կգա  :Blush: 
Կանաչ քառակուսիներն էլ որ հենց նոր տեսա իմ կարծիքով հիմարություն էին:
Հ.Գ. Պետք չի անլուրջ մեկնաբանություներ անել,քանի դեռ չեք տեսել բնօրինակը  :Wink:

----------


## Lion

Ըստ իս որոշ մարդիկ այդ սև քառակուսում ինչ-որ բան ուզում են տեսնել ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՈՐԵՆ: Ու քանի որ սև քառակուսում նույնիսկ ամնասկզբունքային մարդը դժվար թե ինչ-որ բան տեսնի, սկսում են պատմել «խորության» մասին :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ըստ իս որոշ մարդիկ այդ սև քառակուսում ինչ-որ բան ուզում են տեսնել ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՈՐԵՆ: Ու քանի որ սև քառակուսում նույնիսկ ամնասկզբունքային մարդը դժվար թե ինչ-որ բան տեսնի, սկսում են պատմել «խորության» մասին


Դե ես տենց չեի ասի,գիտես խի էդ մարդը արվեստագետ տարիքով մարդ էր Լիոն ջան,ու հաստատ բանից անտեղյակ էլի չեն տենց մարդիկ:Հա իմ համար էլա տենց հենց նենց սև քառակուսիա նկարած ու վերջ,բայց դե ոնց եք պատկերացնում մի հոգի վերցնի ու անիմաստ մի քառակուսի նկարի ու ասի- էսա վերցրեք նայեք,դա հանճարեղ գործա,նայեք ու հիացեք…Բա չեն ասի,-այ մարդ նկարդ վերցրու գնա գործիդ:Կամ էլ դա ոչնչացնեն ու մի հատ էլ իրանք նկարեն,մեկա ժողովուրդը ընդունումա  :Shok: 
Ինձ թվումա տեղ սկզբունքի հարց չկա,ուղղակի ամեն մարդ մի ձևիա ընկալում իր տեսածը

----------


## Lion

Եթե այդ մարդը տարիքով արվեստագետ է - առավել ևս... Ամոթ կլիներ, որ նա ասեր, թե բան չի տեսել: Ու քանի որ ամենատարածված բան տեսնելը այդ քառակուսում «խորությունն» է, նա էլ խորության մասին է ասել... :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ըստ իս որոշ մարդիկ այդ սև քառակուսում ինչ-որ բան ուզում են տեսնել ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՈՐԵՆ: Ու քանի որ սև քառակուսում նույնիսկ ամնասկզբունքային մարդը դժվար թե ինչ-որ բան տեսնի, սկսում են պատմել «խորության» մասին


Չուկը էնքա՜ն ասեց, բայց դե մեկա նույնն եք ասում: Դուք չեք տեսել բնօրինակը, ինչպես և ես:
*Լիոն*, խնդրում եմ քեզ ու մնացած "չեն" քվեարկողներին ասել ՄԻ բան, շատ չէ, ընդամենը 1, որից ելնելով դուք ասում եք, որ նկարը գլուխգործոց չի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> - Այդ նկարի մասին ես կարծիք չունեմ, հետևաբար իմ ասածը կարծիքի բացակայությունն է: Իսկ կարծիք կարող է ձևավորվել միայն նկարի բնօրինակը տեսնելու դեպքում, ընդ որում շատ հավանական է, որ այդ ձևավորածս կարծիքը նման լինի ձեր արտահայտած կարծիքին
> 
> Բայց գիտակցությունս ինձ հուշում ա, որ  կա հավանականություն, որ դա սոսկ քառակուսի չի, այլ ինչ-որ ավելի բան: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսին չէր ներկվի երկու ժամում: Որովհետև սոսկ քառակուսու մասին շատերը չէին ասի «խորություն ենք տեսնում, զգացմունքներ է առաջացնում», որովհետև եթե բնօրինակը տեսնող լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ դրա մեջ ինչ-որ բան կա, ապա ես չունեմ բավարար ինչ-որ պատճառ, որ ասեմ «գիտեք ինչ, պարոնայք ու տիկնայք բնօրինակ տեսածներ, ես ձեզնից ավելի խելոք եմ, ավելի հասուն եմ ու հասկացել եմ, որ Լեո դե Գրան ձեր վրա ուղղակի կայֆավատ ա եղել»


Սա իմ տողերի նույնքան անհաջող ու անտեղի արտագրություն է, որքան որ կանաչ քառակուսին Մալևիչի կտավների անհաջող ու անտեղի արտագրություն էր:

----------


## Chuk

> կրկնակի՞
> 
> դե մի հատ ճիշտ օրինակը դրեք տեսնենք , բա ի՞նչ ենք սխալ օրինակների վրա արդեն մի շաբաթ գլուխ ցավացնում


Ճիշտն ասած ես շատ ավելի լայն էի հիշում, բայց երևի թե սխալվել եմ կամ էլ կարմիրի հետ խառնել, ներողություն  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկը էնքա՜ն ասեց, բայց դե մեկա նույնն եք ասում: Դուք չեք տեսել բնօրինակը, ինչպես և ես:
> *Լիոն*, խնդրում եմ քեզ ու մնացած "չեն" քվեարկողներին ասել ՄԻ բան, շատ չէ, ընդամենը 1, որից ելնելով դուք ասում եք, որ նկարը գլուխգործոց չի


Կարող ենք հակընդեմ հայցով հանդես գալ ?

իսկ դու ՄԻ բան կասես, որ այս նկարը գլուխգործոց է դարձնում ?

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կարող ենք հակընդեմ հայցով հանդես գալ ?
> 
> իսկ դու ՄԻ բան կասես, որ այս նկարը գլուխգործոց է դարձնում ?


Ես չեմ ասել, որ համարում եմ այս նկարը /ները/ գլուխգործոց /ներ/

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ դու ՄԻ բան կասես, որ այս նկարը գլուխգործոց է դարձնում ?


Փակ օղակ, կոշմառ:
Այ մարդ, էդ մարդը կամ էլ ես չենք ասում, որ դա գլուխգործոց ա: 
Ասում ենք որ ոչ էս, ոչ էլ էն տեսակետը պնդելու բավարար հիմք
 չունենք, չունես, չունի, չկա, չկանք, նիխտ, նետո, նեյն...

Դժար ա  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ ասել, որ համարում եմ այս նկարը /ները/ գլուխգործոց /ներ/


բայց քվերակել ես են-ի օգտին
ես էլ չեմ պնդում, որ գլուխգործոց չի
քառակուսի ա էլի, ոնց կարա գլուխգործոց լինի կամ չլինի

----------


## Ռեդ

> բայց քվերակել ես են-ի օգտին
> ես էլ չեմ պնդում, որ գլուխգործոց չի
> քառակուսի ա էլի, ոնց կարա գլուխգործոց լինի կամ չլինի


Ես չեմ քվեարկել  :Wink:  Ո՞րտեղ տեսար անունս  :Unsure:

----------


## Ծով

*Գլուխգործոց ա էնքանով, որ ստիպում ա Ձեր գլուխներին գործել իր շուրջ* :LOL: 
ԵՍ համարում եմ..ես համարում եմ սա սկիզբը ու վերջը...ես համարում եմ սա մոտավորապես ավելին, քան նույնիսկ Ջոկոնդան...կարծում եմ՝ եթե Ջոկոնդայի վրա նկարենք մի քառակուսի և սկսենք լսել Ջոկոնդայի մասին լեգենդները միայն, դրանից կտավի արժեքը կմեծանա...էլ չասեմ, որ քառակուսիները սարսափելի թանկ են...
դա գուցե նույնն է լինելու, ինչ հիմա Բուշին հարվածած կոշիկը, բայց ես սիրում եմ այն գործերը, որտեղ դու կարող ես տեղավորել քո հոգին՝ առանց իմաստային տաֆտալոգիաների հետևից վազելու...
ես սև քառակուսուն առաջին անգամ մի գրքում տեսնելիս այնտեղ տեսա ինձ...շատ խորքում..ու մտածեցի, որ Մալևիչը ինձ է նկարել...բայց ոչ թե դրա համար է սա գլուխգործոց, այլ որովհետև նա իսկապես կարողացել է ինձ նկարել առանց տեսնելու, ճանաչելու և նույնիսկ լսելու իմ մասին...Եվ ամենակարևորը...եթե Վարպետը  արտանկարի քառակուսին, ինձ արտանկարել չի կարողանա...ահա թե ինչու այլևս Մալևիչինը միակն է ինձ համար ու անփոխարինելի...
կգնեի, եթե փող ունենայի...
Կարծում եմ՝ կվաճառեի՝ անընդհատ նայելուց չխելագարվելու համար...
Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան գոնե թվում է, որ կարող է գժվացնել, ուրեմն էնտեղ շունչ կա...ուրեմն արժի զգալ էդ շունչը, իսկ ով չի զգում, ո՞վ ասեց, որ պարտադիր ա...
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Ծով

> *Գլուխգործոց ա էնքանով, որ ստիպում ա Ձեր գլուխներին գործել իր շուրջ*
> ԵՍ համարում եմ..ես համարում եմ սա սկիզբը ու վերջը...ես համարում եմ սա մոտավորապես ավելին, քան նույնիսկ Ջոկոնդան...կարծում եմ՝ եթե Ջոկոնդայի վրա նկարենք մի քառակուսի և սկսենք լսել Ջոկոնդայի մասին լեգենդները միայն, դրանից կտավի արժեքը կմեծանա...էլ չասեմ, որ քառակուսիները սարսափելի թանկ են...
> դա գուցե նույնն է լինելու, ինչ հիմա Բուշին հարվածած կոշիկը, բայց ես սիրում եմ այն գործերը, որտեղ դու կարող ես տեղավորել քո հոգին՝ առանց իմաստային տաֆտալոգիաների հետևից վազելու...
> ես սև քառակուսուն առաջին անգամ մի գրքում տեսնելիս այնտեղ տեսա ինձ...շատ խորքում..ու մտածեցի, որ Մալևիչը ինձ է նկարել...բայց ոչ թե դրա համար է սա գլուխգործոց, այլ որովհետև նա իսկապես կարողացել է ինձ նկարել առանց տեսնելու, ճանաչելու և նույնիսկ լսելու իմ մասին...Եվ ամենակարևորը...եթե Վարպետը  արտանկարի քառակուսին, ինձ արտանկարել չի կարողանա...ահա թե ինչու այլևս Մալևիչինը միակն է ինձ համար ու անփոխարինելի...
> կգնեի, եթե փող ունենայի...
> Կարծում եմ՝ կվաճառեի՝ անընդհատ նայելուց չխելագարվելու համար...
> Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ բան գոնե թվում է, որ կարող է գժվացնել, ուրեմն էնտեղ շունչ կա...ուրեմն արժի զգալ էդ շունչը, իսկ ով չի զգում, ո՞վ ասեց, որ պարտադիր ա...


Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ, հետաքրքիր ա.Մալևիչը շատ այլ նկարներ ունի...մեկ-մեկ սովորականի խորագրի տակ տեղավորվող /հրաշալի գործեր իհարկե/, էդ էլ նայե՛ք..մարդ կա գիտի թե Մալևինչը միայն քառակուսիներ ունի :LOL:

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն, խնդրում եմ քեզ ու մնացած "չեն" քվեարկողներին ասել ՄԻ բան, շատ չէ, ընդամենը 1, որից ելնելով դուք ասում եք, որ նկարը գլուխգործոց չի


 Խնդրեմ - եթե սա գլուխգործոց է, ապա ոչ միայն աշխարհի բոլոր սև և այլ գույնի քառակուսիները, այլև մնացած բոլոր գույնի երկրաչափական պատկերները ևս գլուխգործոցներ են… Այդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ գործնականում ամեն ինչ գլուխգործոց է, ինչն էլ ուղղակի իմաստազրկում է «գլուխգործոց» հասկացությունը :Smile: 

*Տրիբուն* ջան, ո՞նց էր :Smile: 




> Սա իմ տողերի նույնքան անհաջող ու անտեղի արտագրություն է, որքան որ կանաչ քառակուսին Մալևիչի կտավների անհաջող ու անտեղի արտագրություն էր:


 Ապեր, տեղ շատ նուրբ հումոր կար, որը հուսով եմ նկատել ես, եթե շատ չես զբաղված եղել հեղինակային իրավունքներիդ վերականգման հարցով :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Խնդրեմ - *եթե սա գլուխգործոց է, ապա ոչ միայն աշխարհի բոլոր սև և այլ գույնի քառակուսիները, այլև մնացած բոլոր գույնի երկրաչափական պատկերները ևս գլուխգործոցներ են*… Այդ դեպքում ստացվում է, որ գործնականում ամեն ինչ գլուխգործոց է, ինչն էլ ուղղակի իմաստազրկում է «գլուխգործոց» հասկացությունը


Համաձայն չեմ

----------


## Lion

*Ինչու,* _Why?_ Почему?

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Ինչու,* _Why?_ Почему?


Ախր դու մեր տված լինկերը նայում ե՞ս, կարդում ե՞ս  :Xeloq: 
Նայի ստե http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...80%D0%B0%D1%82, *Смысл картины*-ի տակ
վերջիվերջո նկարն իր մեջ ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի, ախր հենց նենց չեն մարդիկ ասում  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, տեղ շատ նուրբ հումոր կար, որը հուսով եմ նկատել ես, եթե շատ չես զբաղված եղել հեղինակային իրավունքներիդ վերականգման հարցով


Էդտեղ կար ընդամենը չհաջողված ու անտեղի, անիմաստ սարկազմ: Սովորաբար այդպիսի սարկազմի դիմում են մարդիկ, ովքեր շատ են ուզում ինչ-որ բան ասել, բայց ասելիք չունեն  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

Ճաշակի հարցա, բայց սխալ ես ընկալել...: Հակառակ դեպքում քո հանրահայտ առակն էլ, որի կոպյան մինչև հիմա գեշացնում է քո պատմվածքներից մեկի մասին թեման, ևս կարող եմ այդ շարքին դասել...

*Сарказм* — это жёсткая насмешка, которая может открываться позитивным суждением, но в целом всегда содержит негативную окраску и указывает на недостаток человека, предмета или явления, то есть того, в отношении чего происходит.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...B0%D0%B7%D0%BC

 Ապեր, իմ ասածը «жёсткая насмешка» չէր, որը «в целом всегда содержит негативную окраску и указывает на недостаток человека», այ ուղղակի թեթևակի հումոր էր, որը ցույց էր տալիս, թե քո պնդումները ըստ իս ինչքան թույլ են, քանի որ կարող են օգտագործվել ցանկացած այլ գույնի քառակուսուն նկատմամբ :Smile: 

 Հ.Գ. «Կանոնադրություն» էջը չբացեց, բայց այնտեղ կարծես նորմ կար, ըստ որի հղումների պարագայում կարող ենք օտարալեզու բառեր օգտագործել: Եթե սխալ եմ, չտուգանեք, քանի որ Ձեր մեղքով կանոնադրություն էջը չի բացվել և ինձ հնարավորություն չի տվել լինել օրինապահ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մալևիչի նպատակը գիտեք՝ որն է եղել? ինքը կարող էր նույն կերպ շրջան էլ գծել... բայց մարդիկ միևնույն է, մեջը խորություն ու իմաստ պիտի փնտրեին

ձեզ ասել էի կարդաք էն հոգեբանի տեսության.... մասին. մեր գիտակցությունից է գալիս ամբողջը. եթե ուզում ես դիտել որպես գլուխգործոց, կդիտես, իսկ եթե անտարբերություն հանդես բերես, քո համար գլուխգործոց չի

նույն հաջողությամբ Ջոկոնդայի նկարը... ինչ սարքին, ինչ լեգենդ ասես, որ չսարքին այդ նկարի շուրջ. բայց ախր կին է նստած, այլմոլորակային չի: Հետո ինչ, որ Դա Վինչի տարօրինակ անձնավորություն է եղել... բան չունեմ ասելու, դեմքի խաղերը լավ ներկայացրել է, իրոք վարպետի ձեռքի աշխատանք է...

ու մի հարց էլ անվերապահ գլուխգործոց ճանաչողներին /եթե կան այդպիսիք Ակումբում/... օրինակ, հենց Ջոկոնդան, գեղեցիկ նկար է, կկախեք չէ ձեր տանը? կկախեք, լավ էլ կկախեք... իսկ էս քառակուսիները կկախեք? :Think:  ու հատկապես տան որ մասում?

----------


## Chuk

> Ճաշակի հարցա, բայց սխալ ես ընկալել...: Հակառակ դեպքում քո հանրահայտ առակն էլ, որի կոպյան մինչև հիմա գեշացնում է քո պատմվածքներից մեկի մասին թեման, ևս կարող եմ այդ շարքին դասել...


Ճիշտ նկատեցիր, գեշացնում է իմ թեման, իր կատարյալ անհամապատասխանության ու անտաղանդ, անտեղի արտագրության շնորհիվ: Փոխարենը գեղեցկացնում, զարդարում է մի այլ թեմա, որտեղ շատ-շատերի կարծիքով տեղին է  :Smile: 

Սակայն այս ամենն այս թեմայի հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի:
Շատ թույլ է, այս բանավեճին այս ոճով մասնակցելը: Դա նորից գալիս է ապացուցելու, որ ինչ-որ բան ասելու ցանկություն կա, բայց ասելիք չկա:

Ի դեպ մի հետաքրքիր նկատառում:
Շատերը, երբ ասելիք չեն ունենում սկսում են երկար-բարակ դատարկաբանել, իսկ ոմանք լռում են անգամ ասելիք ունենալու դեպքում: Ու հաճախ այդ լռության մեջ այնքան խոսքեր ու մտքեր կան...

Կան բազում կտավներ, որոնց վրա միլիոնավոր բաներ է նկարված, մարդիկ, տներ, ծառեր, բայց ինքն ընդամենը արհեստական մի բան է: Ես զուգահեռ կանցկացնեմ ու կասեմ, որ այդպիսի նկարները ասելիք չունեցող դատարկաբանների խոսքերի նման է: Մինչդեռ հնարավոր է, որ Մալևիչի սև և կարմիր քառակուսիները իմաստուն մարդու լռության նման մի բան է  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ու մի հարց էլ անվերապահ գլուխգործոց ճանաչողներին /եթե կան այդպիսիք Ակումբում/... օրինակ, հենց Ջոկոնդան, գեղեցիկ նկար է, կկախեք չէ ձեր տանը? կկախեք, լավ էլ կկախեք... իսկ էս քառակուսիները կկախեք? ու հատկապես տան որ մասում?


Ես սրանք գլուխգործոց չեմ ճանաչում այլ միայն փաստում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս միանշանակ կարծիք ձևավորելու բավարար հիմքեր չունենք, այսուհանդերձ ասեմ, որ եթե դրանց օրիգինալն ունենամ, ապա կկախեմ մեր հյուրասենյակում  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես սրանք գլուխգործոց չեմ ճանաչում այլ միայն փաստում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս միանշանակ կարծիք ձևավորելու բավարար հիմքեր չունենք, այսուհանդերձ ասեմ, որ եթե դրանց օրիգինալն ունենամ, ապա կկախեմ մեր հյուրասենյակում


Չուկ, լուրջ եմ գրում, կատակ չեմ անում

էդ դեպքում, հյուրասենյակ ամեն մտնողի էդ նկարը կասի՝ բոոո :LOL: 

էն ծառ ու խոտի մասին ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ոչինչ չասող նկարներ են...
մի ժամանակ Վան Գոգին էլ էին ծաղրում, հիմա մի նկարը 50 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար է. դա չի հարցը

ես մարդու ենթագիտակցությունից եմ խոսում
Նապոլեոն Բոնապարտի կամրջի վրայի նկարը /Լուվրի/ համարվում է գլուխգործոց.... ծանոթներիցս մեկը չոքեց էդ նկարի առաջ :LOL:  ծիծաղելի է, բայց չգիտեմ այդ մարդու հետ ինչ կատարվեց
իսկ ես միայն նայեցի՝ մի 2 անգամ ու վերջ :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, լուրջ եմ գրում, կատակ չեմ անում
> 
> էդ դեպքում, հյուրասենյակ ամեն մտնողի էդ նկարը կասի՝ բոոո
> 
> էն ծառ ու խոտի մասին ասածիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, որ ոչինչ չասող նկարներ են...
> մի ժամանակ Վան Գոգին էլ էին ծաղրում, հիմա մի նկարը 50 մլն ԱՄՆ դոլար է. դա չի հարցը
> 
> ես մարդու ենթագիտակցությունից եմ խոսում
> Նապոլեոն Բոնապարտի կամրջի վրայի նկարը /Լուվրի/ համարվում է գլուխգործոց.... ծանոթներիցս մեկը չոքեց էդ նկարի առաջ ծիծաղելի է, բայց չգիտեմ այդ մարդու հետ ինչ կատարվեց
> իսկ ես միայն նայեցի՝ մի 2 անգամ ու վերջ


Աստղ ջան, ասածիս մեջ մի գրամ կատակ չկար, գոնե ձևի համար մի գրամ  :Wink: 

Ու չգիտեմ, երևի թե թեման չես կարդացել, իմ պարտքն եմ համարում ասել, որ այդ կտավների մասին քո ու մնացած բոլոր այն անձանց կարծիքները, ովքեր վստահ պնդում են, որ դրա մեջ ոչինչ չկա, բայց չեն տեսել նկարի բնօրինակը, ապա բոլոր այդպիսի կարծիքները համարում եմ մերկապարանոց ու հայտարարում, որ նրանք ասում են ոչնչով չհիմնավորված բաներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ասածիս մեջ մի գրամ կատակ չկար, գոնե ձևի համար մի գրամ 
> 
> Ու չգիտեմ, երևի թե թեման չես կարդացել, իմ պարտքն եմ համարում ասել, որ այդ կտավների մասին քո ու մնացած բոլոր այն անձանց կարծիքները, ովքեր վստահ պնդում են, որ դրա մեջ ոչինչ չկա, բայց չեն տեսել նկարի բնօրինակը, ապա բոլոր այդպիսի կարծիքները համարում եմ մերկապարանոց ու հայտարարում, որ նրանք ասում են ոչնչով չհիմնավորված բաներ


ես իմ խոսքերի համար էի ասում, որ որպես կատակ չընդունես
ես էս թեման առաջիններից մեկն եմ կարդացել, հետո տեսա՝ համաձայնության չեք գալիս, մի երկու նյութ տեղադրեցի Մալևիչի ուղղության մասին, Յունգի տեսության մասին...

դե ես էլ չեմ ասում, որ գլուխգործոց չի :Smile:  չեմ էլ քվեարկել. սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա
իմ համար աբստրակտն ա գլուխործոց, մյուսի համար՝ ջարդած աթոռը :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ախր դու մեր տված լինկերը նայում ե՞ս, կարդում ե՞ս 
> Նայի ստե http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...80%D0%B0%D1%82, *Смысл картины*-ի տակ
> վերջիվերջո նկարն իր մեջ ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի, ախր հենց նենց չեն մարդիկ ասում


Էլ ի՞նչ նկար, եթե հետն էլ մի հատ բացատրագիր պետք ա տրվի։  :Dntknw:

----------


## Moon

> էս էլ նկարները


Ժողովուրդ լավ էլի....լօլ, հերիք չի... :Shok: 
Բայց դուք դեմք եք, չնայած, Արամ ջան ինձ կարմիրը դուր ա գալիս,սենյակումս կկախեի, թե ունենայի, էդ գույնը շատ եմ սիրում.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Moon

> Էլ ի՞նչ նկար, եթե հետն էլ մի հատ բացատրագիր պետք ա տրվի։


համաձայն եմ :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

Չգիտեմ գլուխգործոց ա թե չէ,բայց էս նկարների նման շատ նկարներ եմ տեսել,ակումբում էլ թեմա կա էդ նկարների պահով.օրինակ շրջան ա,որին նայում ես,թվում ա պտտվում ա,կետեր են,որոնց նայում ես,թվում ա մեկ սպիտակ են,մեկ սև,և այլն.Սև քառակուսուն նայելուց թվում ա աստղերով երկինք ա,որ մի կետ ա երևում,ուշադիր էդ կետին ես նայում,շրջապատի կետերը շատանում են ու մի տեսակ խորասուզվում ես.մի քիչ երկար նայեցի,գլուխս սկսեց ցավալ,ոնց որ տանի իր հետ.Կարմիրն էլ ինձ թվաց մեկ դառնում ա քառակուսի,մեկ ինչ-որ անկանոն տեսք ա ստանում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չեմ քվեարկել  Ո՞րտեղ տեսար անունս


ոչ մի տեղ, ճիշտ ես

բա հիմա ասա իմանանք, գլուխգործոց են, թե ոչ

----------


## Ռեդ

> ոչ մի տեղ, ճիշտ ես
> 
> բա հիմա ասա իմանանք, գլուխգործոց են, թե ոչ


Չեմ կարող հիմնավորված պատասխան տալ, ինչպես "են", այնպես էլ "չեն" տարբերակին, ինչպես և դու, որովհետև չեմ տեսել նկարը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չեմ կարող հիմնավորված պատասխան տալ, ինչպես "են", այնպես էլ "չեն" տարբերակին, ինչպես և դու, որովհետև չեմ տեսել նկարը


տենց էլ գիտեի
Չուկի պես, ցրողական պատասխան  :Jpit: )) 

Տիցիանի «Հովհաննես Մտկրտիչը» նկարի բնօրինակը տեսե՞լ ես, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:

Իսկ Միքելանջելոյի «Մարիամը նորածնի հետ» նկարչ բնօրինակը տեսել ե՞ս, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## Ռեդ

> տենց էլ գիտեի
> Չուկի պես, ցրողական պատասխան )) 
> 
> Տիցիանի «Հովհաննես Մտկրտիչը» նկարի բնօրինակը տեսե՞լ ես, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:
> 
> Իսկ Միքելանջելոյի «Մարիամը նորածնի հետ» նկարչ բնօրինակը տեսել ե՞ս, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:


Կոնկրետ այս նկարի դեպքում տարբերությունը զգալի ա  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> տենց էլ գիտեի
> Չուկի պես, ցրողական պատասխան )) 
> 
> Տիցիանի «Հովհաննես Մտկրտիչը» նկարի բնօրինակը տեսե՞լ ես, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:
> 
> Իսկ Միքելանջելոյի «Մարիամը նորածնի հետ» նկարչ բնօրինակը տեսել ե՞ս, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ախր երբ ես հասկանալու թե ինչ ենք ասում, որ նոր այսպիսի բաներ գրես: Տիցիանի էլ, Միքելանջելոյի նշած կտավները, իմ համեստ կարծիքով գլուխգործոցներ են: Դրանք այնպիսի բնույթ ունեն, որ գլուխգործոց լինել-չլինելը կարելի է գնահատել նաև առանց բնօրինակը տեսած լինելու: Մինչդեռ Մալևիչի կտավների համար կա հավանականություն, որ բնօրինակը տեսնելը պարտադիր պայման է:

Հիմա դու էլի քո հինն ես ասելու, ես իմը, դու քոնը, ես իմը:

Այսպես, ինչ ուզում ես՝ ասա:
Ուղղակի մի բան իմացիր. այս հարցում քո ու մյուսների վճռական ու միանշանակ կարծիքները, եթե չեք տեսել բնօրինակները, իմ համար անգամ գրոշի արժեք ունեն  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չեմ կարող հիմնավորված պատասխան տալ, ինչպես "են", այնպես էլ "չեն" տարբերակին, ինչպես և դու, *որովհետև չեմ տեսել նկարը*


Էէէէէ՜ :Angry2: ... Վառել ա պետք ձեր էդ կոտրած տաշտակը: Ձեր կարծիքով էդ _«էդքան մարդ որ ասում են, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն»_-ի մարդիկ բոլորը բնօրինակները տեսել ե՞ն: 95%-ը չի տեսել, ուղղակի հավայի խոսում են: Հետո իրանց խոսած-գրածը կարդում ա լիքը ուրիշ մարդ, ասում ա «արա՜, էս ի՜նչ մի թույն նկարներ են, որ էսքան քննարկող ունեն», ու իրանք էլ իրանց հերթին դնում ու սկսում են էդ մետլախները երկինք հանել: Մոնեի «Ջրաշուշաններն» էլ չես տեսել, ու ընդհանրապես կարող ա Բեթհովենի 9-րդն էլ կենդանի կատարմամբ չես լսել, չէ՞. կարո՞ղ ա հանկարծ դրանք տուֆտա գործեր են: Հը՞:

----------


## Հայկօ

> տենց էլ գիտեի
> Չուկի պես, ցրողական պատասխան )) 
> 
> Տիցիանի «Հովհաննես Մտկրտիչը» նկարի բնօրինակը տեսե՞լ ես, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:
> 
> Իսկ Միքելանջելոյի «Մարիամը նորածնի հետ» նկարչ բնօրինակը տեսել ե՞ս, գլուխգործոց ա, թե՞ չէ:


*Red_Devils-*ից հետո սկսեցի պատասխանել, հետո տեսա, որ համարյա նույն բանն ես գրել  :Jpit:  :Hands Up: :

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էէէէէ՜... Վառել ա պետք ձեր էդ կոտրած տաշտակը: Ձեր կարծիքով էդ _«էդքան մարդ որ ասում են, ուրեմն մի բան գիտեն»_-ի մարդիկ բոլորը բնօրինակները տեսել ե՞ն: *95%-ը չի տեսել*, ուղղակի հավայի խոսում են: Հետո իրանց խոսած-գրածը կարդում ա լիքը ուրիշ մարդ, ասում ա «արա՜, էս ի՜նչ մի թույն նկարներ են, որ էսքան քննարկող ունեն», ու իրանք էլ իրանց հերթին դնում ու սկսում են էդ մետլախները երկինք հանել: Մոնեի «Ջրաշուշաններն» էլ չես տեսել, ու ընդհանրապես կարող ա Բեթհովենի 9-րդն էլ կենդանի կատարմամբ չես լսել, չէ՞. կարո՞ղ ա հանկարծ դրանք տուֆտա գործեր են: Հը՞:


Ի՞նչ գիտես չեն տեսել: Նա, ով առանց տեսնելու "են" ա քվեարկել, չհիմնավորված կարծիք ա տվել:
Ինչպես և նա, ով տեսած չլինելով, "չեն" ա քվեարկել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Red_Devils-*ից հետո սկսեցի պատասխանել, հետո տեսա, որ համարյա նույն բանն ես գրել :


տեղեքը հեշտ ձև են գտել բանավեճից խուսափելու 

փաստորեն գլխանց կարելի էր ասել, «քանի որ քննարկողներից *ոչ մեկը բնօրինակները չի տեսել*, քննարկումը համարում ենք անիմաստ և թեման փակված է»

կամ գրել, թեման միայն նրանց համար է, ովքեր տեսել են բնօրինակը

----------


## Ռեդ

Ափսոս դուք հլա չեք տեսել կողը հաստ մարդ, որը չի տեսել բնօրինակը, ընդունում ա, որ նկարում պատկերված ա միմիայն սև քառակուսի ու ուրիշ ոչ մի բան, ու համարում ա էդ նկարը գլուխգործոց  :Lol2:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> տեղեքը հեշտ ձև են գտել բանավեճից խուսափելու 
> 
> փաստորեն գլխանց կարելի էր ասել, «քանի որ քննարկողներից *ոչ մեկը բնօրինակները չի տեսել*, քննարկումը համարում ենք անիմաստ և թեման փակված է»
> 
> կամ գրել, թեման միայն նրանց համար է, ովքեր տեսել են բնօրինակը


Արի կոնկրետացնենք, դուք եք ախմախ ձև գտել քննարկմանը մասնակցելու համար  :Wink: 

Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ եթե դուք ասեիք, «իմ կարծիքով այս կտավն ընդամենը..» Բայց դուք ասում եք վստահ տոնով:

Հիմա ես ասեմ.
ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԱՅՍ ԿՏԱՎՆԵՐԸ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ, ԱՅԼ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՓԻԱՌԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔ Է, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՊԵՍ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՍՏԱՑԵԼ:


Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը, Տրիբուն ձյա:
Մի դեպքում ես եմ, որ  ինձ չեմ դնում հազարավոր մարդկանցից ավելի խելոքի ու հասկացողի տեղ ու հնարավոր համարում սխալվելուս փաստը, մյուս դեպքում դուք եք, որ այս քննարկման կոնտեքստում ձեզ դրել եք հազարավորներից ավելի հասկացողի ու խելոքի տեղ ու ես ասում եմ, որ ոչ մի հիմք չունեք այդպիսի ինքնագնահատական տալու  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> տեղեքը հեշտ ձև են գտել բանավեճից խուսափելու 
> 
> փաստորեն գլխանց կարելի էր ասել, «քանի որ քննարկողներից *ոչ մեկը բնօրինակները չի տեսել*, քննարկումը համարում ենք անիմաստ և թեման փակված է»
> 
> կամ գրել, թեման միայն նրանց համար է, ովքեր տեսել են բնօրինակը


100% անիմաստ թեմա ա ուրեմն: Ինչպես նաև Ակումբի թեմաների մեծագույն մասը:

Ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտե՞ս: Չէ՞: Փագե՛ք «Սպորտը»:
Քաղբանտարկյալ եղել ե՞ս: Ո՞նց, չէ՞: Հելա՛ր «Քաղաքականությունից»:
Գրեմմի չունե՞ս: «Երաժշտությունից» ռա՛դ:
Մեռած կա՞ս, վառվող մորենու հետ խոսել ե՞ս: «Կրոնն» էլ փագվավ:

Մի խոսքով՝ տուպիկ վիճակ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> 100% անիմաստ թեմա ա ուրեմն: Ինչպես նաև Ակումբի թեմաների մեծագույն մասը:
> 
> Ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտե՞ս: Չէ՞: Փագե՛ք «Սպորտը»:
> Քաղբանտարկյալ եղել ե՞ս: Ո՞նց, չէ՞: Հելա՛ր «Քաղաքականությունից»:
> Գրեմմի չունե՞ս: «Երաժշտությունից» ռա՛դ:
> Մեռած կա՞ս, վառվող մորենու հետ խոսել ե՞ս: «Կրոնն» էլ փագվավ:
> 
> Մի խոսքով՝ տուպիկ վիճակ ա:


Կներես, բայց տաֆտալոգիա, քննարկման ու մեր ասելիքի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեցող օրինակներ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Արի կոնկրետացնենք, դուք եք ախմախ ձև գտել քննարկմանը մասնակցելու համար 
> 
> Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ եթե դուք ասեիք, «իմ կարծիքով այս կտավն ընդամենը..» Բայց դուք ասում եք վստահ տոնով:
> 
> Հիմա ես ասեմ.
> ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԱՅՍ ԿՏԱՎՆԵՐԸ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ, ԱՅԼ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՓԻԱՌԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔ Է, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՊԵՍ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՍՏԱՑԵԼ:
> 
> 
> Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը, Տրիբուն ձյա:
> Մի դեպքում ես եմ, որ  ինձ չեմ դնում հազարավոր մարդկանցից ավելի խելոքի ու հասկացողի տեղ ու հնարավոր համարում սխալվելուս փաստը, մյուս դեպքում դուք եք, որ այս քննարկման կոնտեքստում ձեզ դրել եք հազարավորներից ավելի հասկացողի ու խելոքի տեղ ու ես ասում եմ, որ ոչ մի հիմք չունեք այդպիսի ինքնագնահատական տալու


Իսկ ինչու էստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը *ուրիշի* կարծիքն ա արտահայտու՞մ: Բոլորս էլ գրում ենք *մենք* ու *մեր տեղը*: Ամեն անգամ «իմ կարծիքով» գրելը պարտադիր չի, որովհետև ոչ մի անգամ էլ նենց չի լինի, որ հարևան Գուգուշի կարծիքով գրեմ: Եթե ես ասում եմ՝ «անկապ նկար ա», էդ, բնականաբար նշանակում ա «*Հայկօն* հենց որ խոնարհաբար Ձեզ հաղորդեց *իր* համեստ կարծիքն առ այն, որ ինքն այդ նկարին ցածր գնահատական է տալիս»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի կոնկրետացնենք, դուք եք ախմախ ձև գտել քննարկմանը մասնակցելու համար 
> 
> Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ եթե դուք ասեիք, «իմ կարծիքով այս կտավն ընդամենը..» Բայց դուք ասում եք վստահ տոնով:
> 
> Հիմա ես ասեմ.
> ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԱՅՍ ԿՏԱՎՆԵՐԸ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ, ԱՅԼ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՓԻԱՌԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔ Է, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՊԵՍ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՍՏԱՑԵԼ:
> 
> 
> Զգացի՞ր տարբերությունը, Տրիբուն ձյա:
> Մի դեպքում ես եմ, որ  ինձ չեմ դնում հազարավոր մարդկանցից ավելի խելոքի ու հասկացողի տեղ ու հնարավոր համարում սխալվելուս փաստը, մյուս դեպքում դուք եք, որ այս քննարկման կոնտեքստում ձեզ դրել եք հազարավորներից ավելի հասկացողի ու խելոքի տեղ ու ես ասում եմ, որ ոչ մի հիմք չունեք այդպիսի ինքնագնահատական տալու


Չուկ, փաստորեն ողջ խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ինչպես ենք գրավոր խոսքը ձևակերպում հա՞

Այսինք, եթե ես գրեի, «*իմ համեստ կարծիքով*, այս նկարը ընդամենը քառակուսի է, ու շատ հեռու է նկար կոչվելուց» ամեն ինչ կփոխվեր, հա՞

Չե՞ս զգում, որ սիմանտիկայի հետևից ես ընկել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ ինչու էստեղ ինչ-որ մեկը *ուրիշի* կարծիքն ա արտահայտու՞մ: Բոլորս էլ գրում ենք *մենք* ու *մեր տեղը*: Ամեն անգամ «իմ կարծիքով» գրելը պարտադիր չի, որովհետև ոչ մի անգամ էլ նենց չի լինի, որ հարևան Գուգուշի կարծիքով գրեմ: Եթե ես ասում եմ՝ «անկապ նկար ա», էդ, բնականաբար նշանակում ա «*Հայկօն* հենց որ խոնարհաբար Ձեզ հաղորդեց *իր* համեստ կարծիքն առ այն, որ ինքն այդ նկարին ցածր գնահատական է տալիս»:


փաստորեն Հայկօ, էլի գրեթե նույն բանն ենք գրել 

խմելու առիթ, 

Չուկ, կանկրետնի գոնյատ ես անում էս թեմայի տակ, սիրուն չի ապեր

----------


## Chuk

Հարգելիներս, խոսքը գրավոր խոսքի ձևակերպման մասին չի: Խոսքը այն մասին է, թե ինչպես եք խոսում հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցողների մասին, ինչպես եք նրանց պիտակում որպես ձևիստներ կամ բան չհասկացողներ, ինչ տոնով եք ներկայացնում ձեր կարծիքը, ինչքան անհանդուրժող եք հակառակ տեսակետը կրողների նկատմամբ, ինչպես եք ծիծաղում, ծաղրում նրանց, ինչպիսի քամահրանքով եք խոսում հակառակ տեսակետի մասին, այլ կերպ ասած ձերը քննարկում չէ, այլ «ԴԱՏԱՎՃԻՌ», որի ոչ մի հիմք դուք չունեք:

Ձեր թեմայի մասնակցությունը (չակերտներով կասեմ) «Ձեր էշը ամեն գնով առաջ քշելու» մարտավարություն է, դիմացինի ասածների անտեսումը բուն քննարկմանը մասնակցել չուզելու, հակառակ տեսակետը սկզբունքորեն մերժելու՝ առանց հիմնավորումները հաշվի առնելու, դրանք լսելն անընդունակ լինելու, այդքան կամք չունենալու դասական օրինակ է  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելիներս, խոսքը գրավոր խոսքի ձևակերպման մասին չի: Խոսքը այն մասին է, թե ինչպես եք խոսում հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցողների մասին, ինչպես եք նրանց պիտակում որպես ձևիստներ կամ բան չհասկացողներ, ինչ տոնով եք ներկայացնում ձեր կարծիքը, ինչքան անհանդուրժող եք հակառակ տեսակետը կրողների նկատմամբ, ինչպես եք ծիծաղում, ծաղրում նրանց, ինչպիսի քամահրանքով եք խոսում հակառակ տեսակետի մասին, այլ կերպ ասած ձերը քննարկում չէ, այլ «ԴԱՏԱՎՃԻՌ», որի ոչ մի հիմք դուք չունեք:
> 
> Ձեր թեմայի մասնակցությունը (չակերտներով կասեմ) «Ձեր էշը ամեն գնով առաջ քշելու» մարտավարություն է, դիմացինի ասածների անտեսումը բուն քննարկմանը մասնակցել չուզելու, հակառակ տեսակետը սկզբունքորեն մերժելու՝ առանց հիմնավորումները հաշվի առնելու, դրանք լսելն անընդունակ լինելու, այդքան կամք չունենալու դասական օրինակ է


Հոպ ապեր, կոնկրետ էս թեմայի տակ, ես ոչ մի «գլուխգործոց են» ասողի չեմ ասել, որ ինքը բան չի հասկանում, ու ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ պիտակել, իսկ այ դու կոնկրետ մի երեք տեղ մենակ ինձ քո պատասխանի մեջ գրել ես, որ ես *չեմ հասկանում* թե դու ինչ ես ասում: Չնայած հաստատ, չգիտես հասկանում եմ թե չեմ հասկանում: Բնօրինակով գրելուց դեմքս տեսե՞լ ես, չհասկացողի տպավվորությու՞ն եմ թողել: Պիտակում ա, թե չէ՞: Բողոքե՞մ մոդեռներին հիմա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու կոնկևետ էս թեմայի տակ միակ էշը եղել ա «բնօրինակը տեսել ես, թե՞ չէ» ֆուֆլոն, *իմ համեստ կարծիքով*, ու էտ էշը. ընգեր, դու ես քշել, *էլի իմ համեստ կարծիքով*:

----------


## Chuk

> Հոպ ապեր, կոնկրետ էս թեմայի տակ, ես ոչ մի «գլուխգործոց են» ասողի չեմ ասել, որ ինքը բան չի հասկանում, ու ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ պիտակել, իսկ այ դու կոնկրետ մի երեք տեղ մենակ ինձ քո պատասխանի մեջ գրել ես, որ ես *չեմ հասկանում* թե դու ինչ ես ասում: Չնայած հաստատ, չգիտես հասկանում եմ թե չեմ հասկանում: Բնօրինակով գրելուց դեմքս տեսե՞լ ես, չհասկացողի տպավվորությու՞ն եմ թողել: Պիտակում ա, թե չէ՞: Բողոքե՞մ մոդեռներին հիմա:


Հե-հե  :Smile: 
Էլի անհամապատասխան օրինակ: Քո ինձ չհասկանալու մասին ասածս արդյունք է եղել իմ ասածների սխալ մեկնաբանումներից: Բնականաբար սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:

Իսկ օրինակ ասելը, որ նկարը քննարկում ու դրանց մասին դրական խոսում են «բան ու գործ չունեցողները» մեր մեջ ասած պիտակում է  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

Չուկ, դու էս թեմայում ինձ փակում ես, ախպերս :Smile:  Սուշնյակ ա մոտս :Jpit: 



> ԻՄ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ ԱՅՍ ԿՏԱՎՆԵՐԸ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԻ ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐ ՉԵՆ, ԱՅԼ ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ՓԻԱՌԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔ Է, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՊԵՍ ՏԱՐԱԾՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՍՏԱՑԵԼ:


Ասեմ ավելին` իմ համեստ կարծիքով` սրանք տուֆտա բաներ են :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հե-հե 
> Էլի անհամապատասխան օրինակ: Քո ինձ չհասկանալու մասին ասածս արդյունք է եղել իմ ասածների սխալ մեկնաբանումներից: Բնականաբար սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:
> 
> Իսկ օրինակ ասելը, որ նկարը քննարկում ու դրանց մասին դրական խոսում են «բան ու գործ չունեցողները» մեր մեջ ասած պիտակում է


դու էլ լավ չես հասկացել իմ գրածը, ապեր
ես դրական խոսացողների համար չեմ ասել, քննարկողների համար եմ ասել, արդեն հարյուր տարի քննարկողների, ու բացատրել եմ, թե ինչի եմ այդ կարծիքի, իմ համեստ կարծիքով

----------


## Chuk

> Ու կոնկևետ էս թեմայի տակ միակ էշը եղել ա «բնօրինակը տեսել ես, թե՞ չէ» ֆուֆլոն, *իմ համեստ կարծիքով*, ու էտ էշը. ընգեր, դու ես քշել, *էլի իմ համեստ կարծիքով*:


Միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, ես էս թեմայում «էշ եմ քշում», այսինքն խաղի կանոններն ընդունելով մինչև վերջ տեսակետս պնդում եմ, տեսնենք ու՞ր կհասնենք, կգա՞ արդյոք մի պահ, որ հակառակորդները կասեն, լավ, մնա քո կարծիքին, դա գոյության իրավունք ունեցող կարծիք է, թե նպատակադրված կփորձեն ապացուցել, որ ես իբր «ֆուֆլո» եմ ասում: Մինչդեռ ես ասում եմ մի պարզ բան. «եթե հաստատ չգիտես ինչի մասին ես խոսում, վստահ մի պնդիր»:

----------


## Վարպետ

Չուկ, քո կարծիքը միանշանակ գոյության իրավունք ունի, բայց դու մեկ ա` ֆուֆլո ես տալկատ անում  :Jpit: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, քո կարծիքը միանշանակ գոյության իրավունք ունի, բայց դու մեկ ա` ֆուֆլո ես տալկատ անում )))))))))))))))))


Դա քո կարծիքով  :Smile: 
Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս թեմայում բազում մարդիկ մեծամտության դրսևորումներ են ցուցաբերում  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դա քո կարծիքով 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս թեմայում բազում մարդիկ մեծամտության դրսևորումներ են ցուցաբերում


Մեծամտության չէ, սնոբության, իմ կարծիքով :Smile:  Հա, ես սնոբ եմ :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մինչև հիմա գրած կարծիքները կարդացի, քվեարկել եմ _«չեն»:
> _
> Իմ կարծիքով՝ վերևի քննարկումների հիմնական սխալը մեկն է. քննարկում եք նկարները՝ կոնտեքստից դուրս: Նկարներն ինքնին ոչ մի բան են. ո՛չ հետաքրքիր մտահղացում կա, ո՛չ իրականացման վարպետություն, ո՛չ էլ ինչ-որ առանձնապես նոր բան: Պարզապես դրանք պետք է դիտարկել ոչ թե որպես արվեստի գործ, այլ որպես մարտահրավերի կամ «նոր շնչի» փորձ: Պետք է հասկանալ, որ այդ դարաշրջանը մեծ փոփոխությունների ու մեծ «մերժումների» դարաշրջան էր, և ո՛չ միայն կերպարվեստի մեջ: Նույն կերպ, օրինակ, Չարենցի համահեղինակած «Երեքի խարտիան» որպես սովորական հոդված կամ նամակ զրո է, ընդ որում՝ սխալ ու ախմախ զրո (մերժում էին Թումանյանին, օրինակ), սակայն որպես Չարենցի գրչի արգասիք՝ հիշարժան է, մանավանդ որ հետո, իր ամբողջ կյանքի ու ստեղծագործության կոնտեքստում այն տեսնելիս, հասկանում ես դրա կարևորությունը: Նույն կերպ՝ նկարն ինքնին կարելի է և թույլատրելի է սովորական բլթոց համարելը, որովհետև նման բան մեր քուչի դզող-փչող Ռազոն էլ կարող է երկնել մազութոտ ձեռքերը սպիտակ շորով սրբելուց հետո: Այս նկարները նույն չափանիշերով քննադատելը, ինչ Վան Գոգի կամ դա Վինչիի գործերը, սխալ է: Սրանք ի սկզբանե նախատեսված չեն եղել *«ձև»* լինելու համար, այլ միայն ու միայն *«բովանդակություն»*: Իսկ բովանդակությունը տեսնելու համար նկարչին ու նկարչի դարաշրջանն է պետք տեսնել:
> 
> Նորից ասեմ. կարիք չկա դնելու-քննելու, թե լավ է վրձինը քսել, թե վատ: Դա այս դեպքում կարևոր չէ: Կարող էր դատարկ կտավ դնել ու նույն արդյունքին հասնել:


Վերջին իրադարձությունների լույսի ներքո նորից մեջբերեմ թեմայում առաջին գրառումս, որ ներկայացնում է իմ կարծիքը: Եվ մանրամասնեմ, որ անձամբ ես դեմ եմ նկարում ինչ-որ պատկերներ, հույզեր, նշույլներ որոնելու ու բնօրինակը տեսած չլինելու պատճառով դրանք չգտնելու գաղափարին հենց վերոհիշյալ պատճառով:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դա քո կարծիքով 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս թեմայում բազում մարդիկ մեծամտության դրսևորումներ են ցուցաբերում


ու ախպեր պես թարգի էտ դաստրիարակչական-խորհրդատվական տոնդ, նատուռի չի դզում …

----------


## Մանե

> Մեծամտության չէ, սնոբության, իմ կարծիքով Հա, ես *սնոբ* եմ


իսկ էդ ի՞նչ ա :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Ռեդ

Լավ, սենց մի բան: Ենթադրենք՝ իրոք էդ նկարում սև քառակուսուց ու սպիտակ ռամկից բացի բան չկա: ԽԻ՞ Ա ԷԴ ԱՆՏԵՐԸ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ 1 ՄԻԼԼԻՈՆ ԴՈԼԼԱՐՈՎ: Ինձ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են: Բայց և այնպես կուզեի լսել *Վարպետ*ի կարծիքն այս փաստի վերաբերյալ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ, սենց մի բան: Ենթադրենք՝ իրոք էդ նկարում սև քառակուսուց ու սպիտակ ռամկից բացի բան չկա: ԽԻ՞ Ա ԷԴ ԱՆՏԵՐԸ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ 1 ՄԻԼԼԻՈՆ ԴՈԼԼԱՐՈՎ: Ինձ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են: Բայց և այնպես կուզեի լսել *Վարպետ*ի կարծիքն այս փաստի վերաբերյալ


Իմ կարծիքն ուզու՞մ ես լսել:
Կարող ա Մադոննայի տռուսիկն էլ միլիոնով ծախած լինեն: Հեն ա՝ Բուշի վրա շպրտած կոշիկի դիմաց արդեն մի վեցանիշ թիվ տալիս են: Գինը դեռ արժեք չէ:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իմ կարծիքն ուզու՞մ ես լսել:
> Կարող ա Մադոննայի տռուսիկն էլ միլիոնով ծախած լինեն: Հեն ա՝ Բուշի վրա շպրտած կոշիկի դիմաց արդեն մի վեցանիշ թիվ տալիս են: Գինը դեռ արժեք չէ:


Արդեն ասել եմ, ինձ համար սաղի կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են  :Jpit: 
Պետք չի Բուշի վրա շպրտված կոշիկի գինը խառնել էս թեմային  :Nono:  Դա քաղաքականություն է, իսկ սա կապ չունի քաղաքականության հետ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լավ, սենց մի բան: Ենթադրենք՝ իրոք էդ նկարում սև քառակուսուց ու սպիտակ ռամկից բացի բան չկա: ԽԻ՞ Ա ԷԴ ԱՆՏԵՐԸ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ 1 ՄԻԼԼԻՈՆ ԴՈԼԼԱՐՈՎ: Ինձ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են: Բայց և այնպես կուզեի լսել *Վարպետ*ի կարծիքն այս փաստի վերաբերյալ


Կներես էլի, որ Վարպետից առաջ եմ ընկնում

Մադոննայի լիֆչիկն էլ վաթսուն հազարով ա վաճառվել, բայց պռոստը լիֆչիկ ա

----------


## Ռեդ

Լավ, սենց ասեմ, Մադոննայի լիֆչիկը մի մարդ ա առել, ով նրա ֆանատն ա: Բայց ախր Մալևիչի "ֆանատը" էդքան փող կտար նկարի համար, որի մեջ իմաստ չի տենում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Լավ, սենց մի բան: Ենթադրենք՝ իրոք էդ նկարում սև քառակուսուց ու սպիտակ ռամկից բացի բան չկա: ԽԻ՞ Ա ԷԴ ԱՆՏԵՐԸ ԾԱԽՎԵԼ 1 ՄԻԼԼԻՈՆ ԴՈԼԼԱՐՈՎ: Ինձ համար բոլոր կարծիքներն էլ հետաքրքիր են: Բայց և այնպես կուզեի լսել *Վարպետ*ի կարծիքն այս փաստի վերաբերյալ


Մոդիլիանիի մասին պատմող գեղֆիլմում մի շատ բնորոշիչ կադր կա :Smile:  Երբ Մոդիլիանին և Պիկասոն այցելում են Ռենուարին, խոսակցության մեջ վերջինս մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն է թույլ տալիս. "Գիտեք, թե որքանով եմ գնել իմ այս դղյակը? Ընդամենը մի կճուճի ճեպանկարով...":

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Կարելի է մի բան ասեմ?  :Blush: 

Իմ համեստ կարծիքով  :Blush: , նկարի արժեքը որոշվում է ոչ թե ուրիշների կողմից դրան տրված գնահատականով, այլ ամեն մարդու իր անձնական գնահատականով;
Օրինակ, ես կուզենայի տեսնել Մոնեի, Ռեմբրանտի, Դա Վինչիի.... նկարների բնօրինակները, այսինքն, այն նկարիչի աշխատանքը, ում նկարները հնարավոր չէ դատել` տեսնելով ռեպրոդուկցիաները, պլակատները և ֆոտոները:
Իսկ Սև քառակուսին, շատ կներեք, ես էլ կարող եմ տանը օրիգինալի չափերի պատրաստել, նստել նայել: Կանեի, եթե հավատայի, թե իսկապես, ինչ-որ էֆֆեկտ է տալիս, բայց շաաաատ կասկածում եմ ...  :LOL:   դա էլ է Փիառ, քանի որ մարդուն եթե ասես, ուշադիր նայիր, հիմա մի բան կտեսնես, հաստատ երևակայությունը մի բան ցույց կտա իրեն  :Tongue:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքն ուզու՞մ ես լսել:
> Կարող ա Մադոննայի տռուսիկն էլ միլիոնով ծախած լինեն: Հեն ա՝ Բուշի վրա շպրտած կոշիկի դիմաց արդեն մի վեցանիշ թիվ տալիս են: Գինը դեռ արժեք չէ:


Հայկօ, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա էսօր ապեր, մնում ա որ բառ առ բառ նույն բանը գրենք ապեր

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ Սև քառակուսին, շատ կներեք, ես էլ կարող եմ տանը օրիգինալի չափերի պատրաստել, նստել նայել:


Հնարավոր է, որ չես կարող  :Tongue: 

Ժող, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին տոնովս նեղացրել եմ, ներողություն, բայց կխնդրեի դուք էլ ձեր տոնին ուշադիր լինեիք  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մոդիլիանիի մասին պատմող գեղֆիլմում մի շատ բնորոշիչ կադր կա Երբ Մոդիլիանին և Պիկասոն այցելում են Ռենուարին, խոսակցության մեջ վերջինս մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն է թույլ տալիս. "Գիտեք, թե որքանով եմ գնել իմ այս դղյակը? Ընդամենը մի կճուճի ճեպանկարով...":


Ճեպանկար էլ կա ճեպանկար էլ: Միգուցե և արժեր այդքան գումար տալ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, էս ի՞նչ խաբար ա էսօր ապեր, մնում ա որ բառ առ բառ նույն բանը գրենք ապեր


Փաստորեն՝ առանց նախորդ գրածս տեսնելու էի՞ր լիֆի օրինակը բերել  :Shok: : Չէ՜, ստեղ մի բան կա: Տղե՛ք-աղջկեք ջան, vox populi, vox Dei, գիտեք, չէ՞  :Smile: :

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ճեպանկար էլ կա ճեպանկար էլ: Միգուցե և արժեր այդքան գումար տալ:


Իհարկե :Smile:  Բայց ոչ թե կատարված աշխատանքին, այլ այդ թղթի (ճեպանկարն արված է եղել թղթի վրա) այն հատվածին, որի վրա ստորագրված է եղել` Ռենուար:
Հայկօն ընտիր բանաձև տվեց, գինը դեռ արժեք չէ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ է վերջը ես ել պետքա գրեմ :LOL:  
Ըստ ինձ էդ նկարները գլուխգործող չեն,...գլուխգործոց էին... ժամանակի ազդեցության տակ փոշին նստելա արդեն էդ նկարների հմայքի վրա :Wink:  
Նաև ասեմ,որ *չեմ տեսե*լ նկարները :Smile: 
Ես սա ավելի շատ կկոչեի առանձնացման փորձ մյուս նկարիչներից :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Մի բանաձև էլ ես տամ. *ձեր գնահատակները դեռ արժեք չեն*  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Մի բանաձև էլ ես տամ. *ձեր գնահատակները դեռ արժեք չեն*


Չուկ, էդ հասկացանք :Smile:  Ես քեզ կխնդրեմ իմ գրառումներից որևէ մեկն այլևս չկարդալ, ես գրեթե բոլոր գրառումներումս` անկախ թեմատիկայից, տալիս եմ գնահատականներ: Իսկ դրանք, կարծես, արժեք չեն, առնվազն քեզ համար :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իհարկե Բայց ոչ թե կատարված աշխատանքին, այլ այդ թղթի (ճեպանկարն արված է եղել թղթի վրա) այն հատվածին, որի վրա ստորագրված է եղել` Ռենուար:
> Հայկօն ընտիր բանաձև տվեց, գինը դեռ արժեք չէ:


Համաձայն եմ, ու, շատ կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, միգուցե և "հարիֆ" մեկին գտել են 
Ես կրկնում եմ ևս մի անգամ. ես չեմ համարում, այս նկարը գլուխգործոց է, կամ գլուխգործոց չէ, ու գտնում եմ, որ պետք չի խորանալ, փրփրել, իմաստներ փնտրել: Իզուր ժամանակդ է կորում: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր ուղղակի այն մարդկանց կարծիքն այս նկարների մասին, որոնք հստակ պատասխան են տվել:
Ի դեպ, չլսվեց այն մարդկանց կարծիքը, ովքեր "են" են քվեարկել

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էդ հասկացանք Ես քեզ կխնդրեմ իմ գրառումներից որևէ մեկն այլևս չկարդալ, ես գրեթե բոլոր գրառումներումս` անկախ թեմատիկայից, տալիս եմ գնահատականներ: Իսկ դրանք, կարծես, արժեք չեն, առնվազն քեզ համար


Արժեք են, մեծ արժեք են  :Smile: 
Բայց էն թեմատիկաներում, որոնցում հիմքեր ունես նման գնահատական տալու: Որոնցում չունես, իհարկե չեն կարող արժեք լինել  :Wink:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

:Shok:  

Ամենևին գլուխգործոց չեմ համարում... երևակայությունից էլ լավ ուժեղ եմ:

Եթե լավ եմ հիշում 1915-ից մինչև երեսունակաները չորս օրինակ ա ստեղծվել սև քառակուսու, որոնք տարբերվել են ֆակտուռայով, գույներով, պատկերով:Ինչպես նաև կարմիր քառակուսի ու սպիտակ քառակուսի՝սպիտակ սպիտակի վրա : Սև քառակուսու   եզրային հատվածում կարելի է տեսնել վարդագույնի, կանաչի   երանգներ, ես որ նոր նայում էի տեսա... :Think:  թե հիմա սև ֆոնի վրա ինչա նկարված, էտ ամեն մեկս թողնենք մեր երևակայությանը: Հա ու նկարի ստեղծման ժամանակ Մալևիչի տղան տիֆով ա հիվանդ եղել, որը իմ կարծիքով նպաստել ա նման կարգի շեդեվրի ի հայտ գալուն  :LOL:  Իսկ մնացած չորս կոպիաները, կարծում եմ Մալևիչը էլի կապել է իր կյանքում տեղի ունեցած իրադարձությունների հետ ու ոչ միայն իր, փորձել ա նոր  սիմվոլիկ նշանակություն տա ռուս ավանգարդիզմին… :Smile:  Էսքան բան... :Tongue: 
Իսկական կաբալիստիկա... :Jpit:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մի բանաձև էլ ես տամ. *ձեր գնահատակները դեռ արժեք չեն*


Էէէ՜, Չու՛կ: Ոչ մեկս էլ արվեստաբանության դոկտոր-պրոֆեսոր չենք: Բայց խնդրի, թեմայի, ֆորումի էությունը հենց քննարկումնե՛րն են: Քննարկում ենք մեր ուժերի ներածի չափով: Հիմա եթե բոլորը բոլորի հետ միանգամից համաձայնվեն, Ակումբը կընկնի կոմայի մեջ, որովհետև էլ քննարկելու բան չի լինի: Ցանկացած առողջ բանավեճի կարևորագույն նախապայմանը տարբերությունների հակամիասնությունն է:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Արժեք են, մեծ արժեք են 
> Բայց էն թեմատիկաներում, որոնցում հիմքեր ունես նման գնահատական տալու: Որոնցում չունես, իհարկե չեն կարող արժեք լինել


Թույլ տուր վստահեցնել, որ գնահատականներ տալիս եմ միայն այն երևույթներին, որոնց կարող եմ և հարկ եմ գտնում գնահատական տալ, Արտակ ջան: Ու չեմ խնդրում, որ դու իմ որևէ գնահատական արժեւորես :Smile:  Հիմք չունես դրա համար :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իհարկե Բայց ոչ թե կատարված աշխատանքին, այլ այդ թղթի (ճեպանկարն արված է եղել թղթի վրա) այն հատվածին, որի վրա ստորագրված է եղել` Ռենուար:


Դե ես էլ թեմայի սկզբում հենց էդ էի ասում, որ այս դեպքում նկարը կապ չունի, կարևորը նկարի միտքն է  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համաձայն եմ, ու, շատ կներեք արտահայտությանս համար, միգուցե և "հարիֆ" մեկին գտել են 
> Ես կրկնում եմ ևս մի անգամ. ես չեմ համարում, այս նկարը գլուխգործոց է, կամ գլուխգործոց չէ, ու գտնում եմ, որ պետք չի խորանալ, փրփրել, իմաստներ փնտրել: Իզուր ժամանակդ է կորում: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր ուղղակի այն մարդկանց կարծիքն այս նկարների մասին, որոնք հստակ պատասխան են տվել:


կամ հարիֆի, կամ Վարպետի ասած սնոբի, որը նկարը գնելուց հետո, պիտի ալամ աշխարհին ասի, որ ինքը գնել է այդ նկարը ու որքան է վճարել

նույն բանն էլ արեց Պոտանինը Մալևիչի քառակուսին գնելուց, խելքս բան չի կտրում, որ Պոտանինը Մալևիչի արվեստի ֆանատներից է 

նույն բանն էլ անում են յախտա կամ վեռտալյոտ գնելուց 

Միքելնջելոյի գործերի հմար երբ որ դուքսերն ու դոջերը կիլոյով ոսկի էին տալիս, գիտեին որ գլուխգործոցի են տալիս, ո զարդարելու են իրենց պալատները, ու որ Միքելանջելոն ամեն մեկի վրա ամիսներով կամ տարիներով աշխատել ա




> Ի դեպ, չլսվեց այն մարդկանց կարծիքը, ովքեր "են" են քվեարկել


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով, կարծիք «են»-ը հիմնավորելու համար նույնիսկ տեսականորն չի կարող լինել, բացի ընդհանուր բնույթի դատողություններից - նայում ես, ու տեսնում ես արվեստի վերջը, մահվան սկզբը, չումայի մեջտեղը, առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմը, տնտեսական ճգնաժամը ....

----------


## Վարպետ

> Դե ես էլ թեմայի սկզբում հենց էդ էի ասում, որ այս դեպքում նկարը կապ չունի, կարևորը նկարի միտքն է


Ինչ միտք, այ ես քո ցավը տանեմ? Որտեղ ես խոսեցի մտքի մասին? Ես խոսեցի այն մատիտի պատկանելության մասին, որով արվել է ճեպանկարը:

----------


## Chuk

> Թույլ տուր վստահեցնել, որ գնահատականներ տալիս եմ միայն այն երևույթներին, որոնց կարող եմ և հարկ եմ գտնում գնահատական տալ, Արտակ ջան: Ու չեմ խնդրում, որ դու իմ որևէ գնահատական արժեւորես Հիմք չունես դրա համար


Յուրաքանչյուրիս գնահատականը մեր սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է տվյալ երևույթի, խոսքի կամ չգիտեմ ինչի նկատմամբ: Անձամբ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը ինձ հիմք է տալիս շատ բարձր դասել քո խոսքն ու գնահատականները բազում ոլորտներում՝ այդ թվում կերպարվեստում:

Սակայն տվյալ քննարկման համատեքստում մեր կարծիքները շեղվում են:
Դու գտնում ես, որ քո տեսած կրկնօրինակները, լսած կամ կարդացած կարծիքներն ու վերլուծությունները ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչը բավարար հիմք է այս կտավների մասին կարծիք կազմելու:

Ես ենթադրում եմ, որ հիմք չէ, հետևաբար այս քննարկման համատեքստում քո կարծիքը ընդունում եմ ի գիտություն (որը նույն կարծիքն է, ինչը ես ունեմ նույնքան բան տեսած ու լսած լինելով, ինչքան դու), սակայն չեմ արժևորում, քանի որ կա հավանականություն, որ այն սխալ է  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ցանկացած առողջ բանավեճի կարևորագույն նախապայմանը տարբերությունների հակամիասնությունն է:


Ներիր Հայկ, բայց այս թեմայում ես տեսնում եմ առողջ բանավեճի լիակատար բացակայություն՝ թե իմ, թե ձեր կողմից:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչ միտք, այ ես քո ցավը տանեմ? Որտեղ ես խոսեցի մտքի մասին? Ես խոսեցի այն մատիտի պատկանելության մասին, որով արվել է ճեպանկարը:


Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էն էր, եթե Վան Գոգը գիծ գծի, ապա այդ նկարը շատերը կհամարեն գլուխգործոց, իսկ ես տվյալ դեպքում, գնահատելով նկարի միտքը, այսինքն էն, ինչ ուզեցել ա արտահայտել նկարիչը, կասեմ, որ Վան Գոգի նկարած գիծը գլուխգործոց չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ներիր Հայկ, բայց այս թեմայում ես տեսնում եմ առողջ բանավեճի լիակատար բացակայություն՝ թե իմ, թե ձեր կողմից:


շատ իզուր, ես շատ առողջ բանավիճում եմ, ու համոզմունք եմ հայտնում, որ նկարը արժեք է այնքանով, որքանով դրա շուրջ մեծ աղմուկ կա բարձրացրած, Մադոննայի լիֆչիկի նման

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էն էր, եթե Վան Գոգը գիծ գծի, ապա այդ նկարը շատերը կհամարեն գլուխգործոց, իսկ ես տվյալ դեպքում, գնահատելով նկարի միտքը, այսինքն էն, ինչ ուզեցել ա արտահայտել նկարիչը, կասեմ, որ Վան Գոգի նկարած գիծը գլուխգործոց չի:


Հայկօ, Տրիբուն, Վարպետ... Ծերացանք էդ նույն բանն ասելով :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հայկօ, Տրիբուն, Վարպետ... Ծերացանք էդ նույն բանն ասելով


Վարպետ ջան, մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում
Եթե ես իմանամ, որ այդ նկարում քառակուսուց բացի ոչինչ չկա պատկերված, ապա կգամ այստեղ ու առանց վարանելու կքվեարկեմ "չեն"

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ներիր Հայկ, բայց այս թեմայում ես տեսնում եմ առողջ բանավեճի լիակատար բացակայություն՝ թե իմ, թե ձեր կողմից:


Ուրեմն էսքան իզուր ենք գրու՞մ  :Sad: :

Բա առողջ բանավեճը ո՞րն է: «Խնդրում եմ փոխանցեք աղը, հայրիկ»-ի տիպի ձևականությունները՞: Իմ կարծիքով՝ ցանկացած բանավեճ առողջ է, քանի դեռ չի շեղվել բուն թեմայից ու չի հասել փոխադարձ վիրավորանքների մակարդակին:
 Գրում ենք մեր կարծիքները, կարդում ենք դիմացինի կարծիքը, փորձում ենք հակառակը համոզել, դիմացինը փորձում է հակառակը համոզել մեզ, պաշտպանել իր տեսանկյունը: Կոնկրետ էս դեպքում, ինչքան հասկանում եմ, քո գրառումների անկյունաքարը դառել է «հավանականությունը»: Հավանական է, որ ինչ-որ բան կա, քանի որ չեմ տեսել: Հավանական է, որ ես ճիշտ եմ, դուք՝ սխալ: Հավանական է... Հավանական է... Ախր մեզ սխալի համար ոչ ոք չի կախելու, ճիշտ լինելու համար էլ Նոբելյան հաստատ չեն տա: Կարելի է մի քիչ ավելի վստահ գրել, ինչ էլ փորձում եմ անել՝ այդուհանդերձ հավակնելով «սնոբի» կամ «ցինիկի» համբավ ձեռք բերելու:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իմ ասածն էլ հենց էն էր, եթե Վան Գոգը գիծ գծի, ապա այդ նկարը շատերը կհամարեն գլուխգործոց, իսկ ես տվյալ դեպքում, գնահատելով նկարի միտքը, այսինքն էն, ինչ ուզեցել ա արտահայտել նկարիչը, կասեմ, որ Վան Գոգի նկարած գիծը գլուխգործոց չի:


Ըհը՜: Կամա՜ց-կամաց մոտենում ենք  :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

> շատ իզուր, ես շատ առողջ բանավիճում եմ, ու համոզմունք եմ հայտնում, որ նկարը արժեք է այնքանով, որքանով դրա շուրջ մեծ աղմուկ կա բարձրացրած, Մադոննայի լիֆչիկի նման


Տրիբուն ձյա, առողջ բանավեճն այն է, երբ կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրը ներկայացնում է իր տեսակետը ու բանավիճում ոչ թե իր տեսակետի բացարձակ իրավացիությունը ապացուցելու ու հարկադրելու համար, այլ նաև տեղ է թողնում իրեն համոզելու համար, ի սկզբանե իմանալով, որ բացառված չի իր սխալ լինելը, դիմացինի տեսակետը կարդում է ոչ թե այն միարժեք մերժելու, այլ դրա մասին նաև մտածելու, խորհելու, անհարժեշտության դեպքում իր տեսակետի մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու համար: Իսկ դու, ինչպես ճիշտ նշեցիր, համոզմունք ես հայտնում: Դա բանավեճ չէ՝ այն էլ առողջ բանավեճ:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ըհը՜: Կամա՜ց-կամաց մոտենում ենք :


Ախր  :Blush: 
Մի անգամ էլ եմ ասում, էս պահին ես չեմ համարում այդ նկարները գլուխգործոց  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բայց դուք վերջն եք  :Xeloq:  :LOL:

----------


## Terminator

> Մալևիչը հանճարեղ նկարիչ ա:


Հետաքրքիր է… :Smile:  Ի դեպ այդ նկարիչը ստեղծագործում է նկարչական մի ուղությամբ՝ ՖՈՒՏՈՒՐԻՍՏԱԿԱՆ ոճով: Նրա շատ նկարներ այդ ոճի են… «Կարմիր և Սև քառակուսիներ» նկարը հասկանալու համար, նախ պետք է հասկանալ նկարչական այդ ուղղությունը և նոր միայն մեկնաբանություններ անել:
Ի դեպ այդ նկարչի մեկ այլ «կարմիր ու սև» ուղղությամբ մեկ այլ նկար (հավանաբար նա այդ
«գույները շատ է սիրել» :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ).

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, ես մանթոյից ինձ խփելու եմ... Ո՞նց նկարիչ չդառա ախր: Ինչո՞վ պիտի* կոնկրետ էս* նկարը լավը լիներ իմ նկարածներից:

Հա՛, ես պրագմատիկ եմ: Հա՛, ես ռեալիստ էլ եմ: Բայց մեկ ա՝ էս նկարներին տված փողերով Աֆրիկայում մի ինչ-որ Նամիբիա երկու տարի կապեր, ամեն օր էլ հազարավոր երեխաներ սովից չէին մեռնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր է…


Շատ սխալ էր իմ այդ գրառման մեջից միայն այդ բառերը մեջբերելը, հակառակ դեպքում ընթերցողը չի տեսնի իմ գրառման իրական ասելիքը, որի մեջ սարկազմի բավարար պաշար կար:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, առողջ բանավեճն այն է, երբ կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրը ներկայացնում է իր տեսակետը ու բանավիճում ոչ թե իր տեսակետի բացարձակ իրավացիությունը ապացուցելու ու հարկադրելու համար, այլ նաև տեղ է թողնում իրեն համոզելու համար, ի սկզբանե իմանալով, որ բացառված չի իր սխալ լինելը, դիմացինի տեսակետը կարդում է ոչ թե այն միարժեք մերժելու, այլ դրա մասին նաև մտածելու, խորհելու, անհարժեշտության դեպքում իր տեսակետի մեջ փոփոխություններ մտցնելու համար: Իսկ դու, ինչպես ճիշտ նշեցիր, համոզմունք ես հայտնում: Դա բանավեճ չէ՝ այն էլ առողջ բանավեճ:


Փաստորեն համոզմունք հայտնելը, մեր օրերում առողջ բանավեճի տրամաբանության մեջ չի տեղավորվում, հա՞:

Ես համոզմունք եմ հայտում, բայց ուշադիր կարդում եմ նաև, թե մյուսներն ինպես են իրենց համոզմունքը հայտնում, ու աշխատում եմ համոզել, որ իմ համոզմունքն ավելի հիմնավորված է: Սա լիարժեք առողջ բանավեճ է:  

Թեմայի շրջանակներում մենք նաև մեջբերումներ ենք արել տարբեր տեղերից, որպեսզի հիմնավորենք մեր համոզմունքը, այսպես կոչված աֆտարիտետնի հղումներով: Իմ կատարած մեջբերումներից մեկը, չգիտեմ որքանով վստահելի, քանի որ վիկի-ում կարող են նաև ոչ շատ վստահելի հղումներ լինել, խոսում էր այ մասին, որ Մալևիչը ինքն էլ չի հասկացել, թե ի վերջո ինչ է ստեղծել: Էսքան բան, ապեր, ուրիշ ինչ ենք ման գալիս էս նկարների տա՞կ: Երկրորդ, երրորդ շե՞րտ: Քսնամեկերորդ դարում, երբ ուզածդ նկարը մինչև միլիմետրի միլիարդերորդական մասը հազար տեսակի ուսումնասիրության ու անալիզի է ենթարկվում: Գանային խա՞ղ, որը միայն հալյուցինագեններ ընդունելուց հետո կարելի է տեսնե՞լ: Դոզայի տակ, ես իմ սև գրասեղանի վրա էլ եմ գունային խաղ տեսնում: 

Ու ապեր, էլի չմոռանքն, ժամանակները, որում մենք հիմա ապրում ենք - գրեթե ամեն ինչ ուռճացված ու արհեստականացված է,ակցիաների ու նավթի գներից սկսած, լիֆչիկներով ու ժամացույցերով վերջացրած:  Ու պրոպագանդայի միջոցով, կարելի է հիմա ուզածդ քաքը, հազար ներողություն, իմ կարծիքով, տալկատ անել նյուորիշների վրա, որոնք դրանով միայն իրենց սոցիալական դիրքն են ընդգծում, ոչ մի բան ավելի:

----------


## Terminator

> Շատ սխալ էր իմ այդ գրառման մեջից միայն այդ բառերը մեջբերելը, հակառակ դեպքում ընթերցողը չի տեսնի իմ գրառման իրական ասելիքը, որի մեջ սարկազմի բավարար պաշար կար:


Էդ պարզա, բայց դու խոսում էիր այդ նկարների ու… մասին, բայց ես նկատի ունեյի միայն քո այդ խոսքերը նկարչի հայտնիության մասին, ի դեպ նկարիչը շատ տարված է եղել այդ գույներով, «երևի դրա համար է» հանճարեղ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, ես մանթոյից ինձ խփելու եմ... Ո՞նց նկարիչ չդառա ախր: Ինչո՞վ պիտի* կոնկրետ էս* նկարը լավը լիներ իմ նկարածներից:
> 
> Հա՛, ես պրագմատիկ եմ: Հա՛, ես ռեալիստ էլ եմ: Բայց մեկ ա՝ էս նկարներին տված փողերով Աֆրիկայում մի ինչ-որ Նամիբիա երկու տարի կապեր, ամեն օր էլ հազարավոր երեխաներ սովից չէին մեռնի:


ապեր, ես ստեղ ուզում էի հատը հարյուր դոլարվ տալկատ անեի, մի հատ ուզող չեղավ 

ինչի մենակ նկարների վրա ծախսած փողերո՞վ

մեռնի էս աշխարհը- մի տեղ շանը քսան միլիոն ժառանգություն են թողնում, մի ուրի տեղ երեխեքը մաքուր խմելու ջուր չունեն

----------


## Վարպետ

> Չէ, ես մանթոյից ինձ խփելու եմ... Ո՞նց նկարիչ չդառա ախր: Ինչո՞վ պիտի* կոնկրետ էս* նկարը լավը լիներ իմ նկարածներից:


Հայկ ջան: Նախ պետք ա սենց նկարել կարողանայիր :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ապեր, ես ստեղ ուզում էի հատը հարյուր դոլարվ տալկատ անեի, մի հատ ուզող չեղավ


Տրիբուն ձյա, ճիշտն ասած հոգնել եմ երկար խոսելուց, դրա համար նախորդ գրառմանդ պատասխանելու համար ուղղակի կասեմ, որ սա բնավ առողջ բանավեճի ֆորմատում տեղավորվող խոսք չի ու որ նման գրառումները թեմայում գերակշռում են:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան: Նախ պետք ա սենց նկարել կարողանայիր


Դե գիտեմ՝ ինքը ինչ նկարիչ ա, դրա համար էլ գրել էի՝ *կոնկրետ էդ նկարը*  :Smile: :

Աչքիս՝ ընկնում եմ դեմագոգիայի գիրկը  :Jpit: : Ուղղակի գլխումս չի տեղավորվում՝ ոնց են էդ ախմախություններին էդքան փող տվել, շատ էլ թե՝ Մալևիչն ա նկարել: Ուզում ա՝ Հռոմի պապը նկարած լինի, ուզում ա՝ Ստիվի Ուանդերը, դրանից հո շեդևր չի՞ դառնում: Որ հանկարծ Թերլեմեզյանի առաջին կուրսի մի ուսանող վախտին տենց քառակուսի բան նկարեր, էնքան կղժժային վրեն՝ կգնար մկնդեղ կուտեր: Իսկ եթե Մալևիչն է նկարել, ով, թերևս, ապացուցել է, որ լավ նկարիչ է, ուրեմն դա գլուխգործոց է, հա՞: Դիսկրիմինացիա ա:

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  ստեղծագործություն  էլ  իր  մեջ  միտք  ունի,  պարզապես  մենք  ամեն  մեկս  յուրովի  ենք  տեսնում  գույները,  լսում  ձայները,  միայն  այն  հանճարները  կարող  են  գնահատել  այս  տեսակի  նկարները,  որոնք  զգում  և  լսում   են  ցանկացած    գույնի  ձայները:
Նկարին  նայելով  մեկը  կարող  է  գեղագիտական  հաճույք  ստանալ,  իսկ  միուսը  զարմանա  թե  էդ  ի՞նչ  գեղագիտական  հաճույք  կա  որ  դրա  մեջ:
Իզուրա  փորձել  մեկը  միուսին  ապացուցել  որ  այդ  նկարը  իրենից  մեծ  արժեք  չի ներկայացնում,  կամ  ներկայացնումա:  Ի՞նչ  գիտեք  մի  գուցե  այդ  գույների  սինխրոն  համատեղումը  տալիսա  երաժշտական  այնպիսի  տատանում,  որը  մագնիտական  թելերով  կապումա  ողջ  տիեզերքին  որը  արձագանքելով  ետա  վերադառնում  ամեն  մեկին  տալով  ներդաշնակ  մեղեդու  զգացողություն: Այնպես  որ  մեկը  կարող  է  ավելի  նրբազգաց  լինել  և  զգալ  այդ  ներդաշնակությանը,  իսկ  միուսը  ոչ  հոգեկան  հավասարակշռված  վիճակի   մեջ  նայել  այդ  նկարին  և  տհաճ  զգացողություն  ունենալ,  կամ  ընդհանրապես  ոչ  մի  զգացողություն  էլ  չունենա:
Ես  կուզենաի  այս  նկարների  մասին՝  այստեղ   լսել  այնպիսի  մարդկանց  կարծիքները  որոնք  հստակ  ու  հատ  հատ  ընդգծված  տեսնում  են  ծիածանի  7 գույները:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուզում ա՝ Ստիվի Ուանդերը


բայց Սթիվին որ վիզ դնի, մի քիչ էլ կողքից ուղղության տան, հանգիստ կարա մի հատ տենց քառակուսի նկարի

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց Մալևիչին հալալա, մենակով էսքան նկարել ա, մի հատ օգնող էլ չի եղել, երևի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես  կուզենաի  այս  նկարների  մասին՝  այստեղ   լսել  այնպիսի  մարդկանց  կարծիքները  որոնք  հստակ  ու  հատ  հատ  ընդգծված  տեսնում  են  ծիածանի  7 գույները:


Հուսով եմ՝ թեմայից դուրս չի համարվի, բայց ինչու՞ յոթ: Դու յոթ գույն ե՞ս տեսնում:

----------


## Terminator

> Բայց Մալևիչին հալալա, մենակով էսքան նկարել ա, մի հատ օգնող էլ չի եղել, երևի


Հա ճիշտ ես, միայն նրա նման «հանճարեղ»  նկարիչն կարող էր «այդպիսի գլուխգործոց նկարել ինքնուրույն» :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, հանրաճանաչ մարդիկ նրանք են, ում ամբողջ աշխարհն է ճանաչում, անկախ տարիքից, սեռից, նախասիրություններից (Վան Գոգ, Լ. Դա Վինչի, Այվազովսկի և այլն), այլ ոչ-թէ… :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> բայց Սթիվին որ վիզ դնի, մի քիչ էլ կողքից ուղղության տան, հանգիստ կարա մի հատ տենց քառակուսի նկարի





> Բայց Մալևիչին հալալա, մենակով էսքան նկարել ա, մի հատ օգնող էլ չի եղել, երևի


Տրիբուն ձյա, ուղղակի ուզում եմ փաստել, որ այս գրառումները ևս առողջ բանավեճի, կամ պարզապես բանավեճի դրսևորումներ չեն:

Սրանք ընդամենը կարծիքների հայտնում են՝ ընդ որում ծաղրական տոնով:

----------


## Սելավի

> Հուսով եմ՝ թեմայից դուրս չի համարվի, բայց ինչու՞ յոթ: Դու յոթ գույն ե՞ս տեսնում:


Չէ  ես  7  գույները  չեմ  տեսնում  անգամ  լղոզված  վիճակում  չեմ  կարողանում  տեսնել  այդ  7  գույները,  բայց  Հայկօ  ջան  շատ  մարդիկ  կան  որ  շատ  պարզ  ու  հատ  հատ  ընդգծված  տեսնում  են  ծիածանի  7  գույները:

----------


## Ծով

Ժողովու՛րդ, իսկ հիմա ուշադիր նայեք նկարին..մենակ թե չասե՛ք, որ մեջի դեմքերը չեք տեսնում...սևին նայե՛ք :Smile: ...

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Չէ  ես  7  գույները  չեմ  տեսնում  անգամ  լղոզված  վիճակում  չեմ  կարողանում  տեսնել  այդ  7  գույները,  բայց  Հայկօ  ջան  շատ  մարդիկ  կան  որ  շատ  պարզ  ու  հատ  հատ  ընդգծված  տեսնում  են  ծիածանի  7  գույները:


Յոթ գույն չէ, բայց եզրերին երեք գույն տեսել եմ՝վարդագույն, կարմիր, կանաչ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ժողովու՛րդ, իսկ հիմա ուշադիր նայեք նկարին..մենակ թե չասե՛ք, որ մեջի դեմքերը չեք տեսնում...սևին նայե՛ք...


Ուղղակի քեզ անծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա՞ր… :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Էս հլա խոսում ե՞ք էստեղ...քառակուսիամիբան արեցիք, տնաշեններ  :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

> Ուղղակի քեզ անծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա՞ր…


Մարկի՛զ ջան, ես հիվանդ չեմ...իմ առողջությունը նոռմալ ա :LOL:  :LOL: , շուտվանից էի ուզում ասել,էն էլ մտածեցի մեկը գոնե գիտի կամ կնկատի, բայց որ տեսա ոչ ոք դեմքերից չի խոսում,ասեցի ասեմ  :Smile: 
քոփի փաստ արա ու ուշադիր նայի նկարին ու եթե դեմքեր չտեսնես, մի օր հանդիպենք, ցույց տամ :Smile: ...
ես գիժ չեմ էլի, նկարում դեմքեր կան...դա բաղկացած ա մի քանի շերտից..հենց նոր ախպորս էլ խնդրեցի :LOL:   ստուգել տաքություն ունեմ, թե՞ ոչ, ինքն էլ ա տեսնում...ու հեսա կփորձեմ վիրտուալ կերպով ցույց տալ...

----------


## Chuk

> Ուղղակի քեզ անծանոթ դեմքեր տեսա՞ր…


Մարկիզ, հնարավոր ա որ ինչ-որ նկարում մեկը մի բան տեսնի, մյուսը չտեսնի: Օրինակ մի հատ պուճուրիկ նկար ցույց տամ, որտեղ դեմքի ուրվագիծ կա, երևում է մեծ քիթ, մանր աչքեր, բերանի գիծը: Ես տեսնում եմ: ՏԵսնենք դու էլ կտեսնե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկի՛զ ջան, ես հիվանդ չեմ...իմ առողջությունը նոռմալ ա, շուտվանից էի ուզում ասել,էն էլ մտածեցի մեկը գոնե գիտի կամ կնկատի, բայց որ տեսա ոչ ոք դեմքերից չի խոսում,ասեցի ասեմ 
> քոփի փաստ արա ու ուշադիր նայի նկարին ու եթե դեմքեր չտեսնես, մի օր հանդիպենք, ցույց տամ...
> ես գիժ չեմ էլի, նկարում դեմքեր կան...դա բաղկացած ա մի քանի շերտից..հենց նոր ախպորս էլ խնդրեցի  ստուգել տաքություն ունեմ, թե՞ ոչ, ինքն էլ ա տեսնում...ու հեսա կփորձեմ վիրտուալ կերպով ցույց տալ...


 :LOL: Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ առողջ չես… :Blush:  
Հա, որ «ցանկություն» լինի շատ բան կտեսնենք կամ կզանազանենք: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Սուրճի մրուրի մեջ էլ, եթե «*ցանկություն»* լինի, էլի շատ բան կտեսնենք: Ու դա չի նշանակում, որ տեսնողը հիվանդ է: :LOL: 
Բայց, այ, քո ասելուց հետո, շատերը մարդկանց դեմքեր կտեսնեն… Ես էլ, որ նայում եմ ինչ-որ ուրվագծեր եմ տեսնում, համասեռ չի սևը…

----------


## Ծով

> Մարկիզ, հնարավոր ա որ ինչ-որ նկարում մեկը մի բան տեսնի, մյուսը չտեսնի: Օրինակ մի հատ պուճուրիկ նկար ցույց տամ, որտեղ դեմքի ուրվագիծ կա, երևում է մեծ քիթ, մանր աչքեր, բերանի գիծը: Ես տեսնում եմ: ՏԵսնենք դու էլ կտեսնե՞ս


 :LOL: Լուրջ եմ ասում էս էդ դեմքը չի..մեկը տեսնի, մյուսը չէ...ես կարմիրով ընդգծած կդնեի , ուղղակի կապը լավ լավ չի, հինգ ժամ տևելու ա :LOL: ...խնդրում եմ, ուշադի՛ր նայեք, մեկից ավել լիքը դեմք, սկզբում փորձեք գտնել աչքերը... :LOL: 
աչքիս հայտնագործություն եմ արել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Լուրջ եմ ասում էս էդ դեմքը չի..մեկը տեսնի, մյուսը չէ...ես կարմիրով ընդգծած կդնեի , ուղղակի կապը լավ լավ չի, հինգ ժամ տևելու ա...խնդրում եմ, ուշադի՛ր նայեք, մեկից ավել լիքը դեմք, սկզբում փորձեք գտնել աչքերը...
> աչքիս հայտնագործություն եմ արել


Ես այնուամենայնիվ շատ կուզեի, որ Մարկիզն իմ հարցին պատասխաներ  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ առողջ չես… 
> Հա, որ «ցանկություն» լինի շատ բան կտեսնենք կամ կզանազանենք: Լուրջ եմ ասում: Սուրճի մրուրի մեջ էլ, եթե «*ցանկություն»* լինի, էլի շատ բան կտեսնենք: Ու դա չի նշանակում, որ տեսնողը հիվանդ է:
> Բայց, այ, քո ասելուց հետո, շատերը մարդկանց դեմքեր կտեսնեն… Ես էլ, որ նայում եմ ինչ-որ ուրվագծեր եմ տեսնում, համասեռ չի սևը…


Վայ, իմ արև, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, գյուտ եմ արել :LOL:  :LOL:  Վաղը գնամ ժամանակակից արվեստիս դասախոսի մոտ / ի դեպ որը մալևիչի քառակուսիները շատ ա սիրում/ , մենակ ինքը ինձ կհասկանա...հարցը սևը չի...հայտնի բան ա..քառակուսին հենց քառակուսի չի, շերտավոր ա...տակը նկար ա եղել, վրան դա ա արվել...դեմքերը հատուկ տեղերում կա, էնքան նայեցի արդեն ոնցոր ինչ-որ տեղ տեսած լինեմ....նենց չի որ տարբեր ուրվագծեր լինի... :Hands Up:  :LOL:  /դզեց/ :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Չուկ ջան, կցորդը չի մեծանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կցորդը չի մեծանում:


Այդ չափսի է, այդքանում նայիր, եթե պետք է, կարող եմ օգնել քիթ, բերան, աչքեր եզրագծերն այլ գույնով ներկելով: Չե՞ս տեսնում  :Smile:  Ես, օրինակ, հստակ տեսնում եմ:

----------


## Terminator

> Մարկիզ, հնարավոր ա որ ինչ-որ նկարում մեկը մի բան տեսնի, մյուսը չտեսնի: Օրինակ մի հատ պուճուրիկ նկար ցույց տամ, որտեղ դեմքի ուրվագիծ կա, երևում է մեծ քիթ, մանր աչքեր, բերանի գիծը: Ես տեսնում եմ: ՏԵսնենք դու էլ կտեսնե՞ս


Դե եթե մարդ մեծ երևակայություն ունենա, ապա կտեսնի նաև դեմքեր այդ նկարում և ոչ միայն քո նկարագրածը:




> Ժողովու՛րդ, իսկ հիմա ուշադիր նայեք նկարին..մենակ թե չասե՛ք, որ մեջի դեմքերը չեք տեսնում...սևին նայե՛ք...


 :Smile: Հա, որ ուշադիր նայում ես, ինչ-որ դեմքի ուրվապաըկերա երևում՝ աճքեր, ժպտացող պերան և… կենդանու ականջներ, իսկ նկարի, սև գույնի մեջտեղում էլ, սպիտակ  :Crazy: կետիկ… :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե եթե մարդ մեծ երևակայություն ունենա, ապա կտեսնի նաև դեմքեր այդ նկարում և ոչ միայն քո նկարագրածը:


Տեսողություն է պետք ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե երևակայություն: Ու տեսածը ոչ միայն ենթագիտակցորեն, այլև գիտակցորեն ընկալելու ունակություն: Խոսքս գնում է իմ դրած նկարի մասին:

----------


## Ծով

Եթե անգամ դա զուտ երևակայություն ա, ապա վերջապես համաձայնե՛ք, որ սա *պարզապես*  քառակուսի չի :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Love: . այ սենց քառակուսի բաներ, մետլախ և այլն :Blush:  :LOL:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այդ չափսի է, այդքանում նայիր, եթե պետք է, կարող եմ օգնել քիթ, բերան, աչքեր եզրագծերն այլ գույնով ներկելով: Չե՞ս տեսնում  Ես, օրինակ, հստակ տեսնում եմ:


Հա, տեսա մեծ քիթ, երկու կլոր աչքեր:  Հա, բայց դա ինչ-որ տեղ «հստակ է» համեմատած քառակուսիների հետ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մարկիզ, հնարավոր ա որ ինչ-որ նկարում մեկը մի բան տեսնի, մյուսը չտեսնի: Օրինակ մի հատ պուճուրիկ նկար ցույց տամ, որտեղ դեմքի ուրվագիծ կա, երևում է մեծ քիթ, մանր աչքեր, բերանի գիծը: Ես տեսնում եմ: ՏԵսնենք դու էլ կտեսնե՞ս


Չու՛կ, հերիք ա էդ սև նկարի հետ խաղաս: Ինչքան ուզում ես Levels ու Exposure արա, մեկ ա՝ դրանից սևը մնալու ա սև, քառակուսին՝ քառակուսի:

Սադրում ես, է՛  :Jpit: :

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, տեսա մեծ քիթ, երկու կլոր աչքեր:  Հա, բայց դա ինչ-որ տեղ «հստակ է» համեմատած քառակուսիների հետ:


Շնորհակալություն Մարկիզ, բերածս նկարը ընդամենը հատված էր Մալևիչի «Սև քառակուսի» կտավից, գույները բացացված տարբերակով, որպեսզի ավելի հստակ երևա (նայիր կցորդը): Այսուհանդերձ վստահ եմ, որ բնօրինակը, որը չի թաքցնի սևի բոլոր երանգները, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի ու ավելի շատ բան ցույց կտա քո ենթագիտացականին:

----------


## Terminator

> Տեսողություն է պետք ունենալ, այլ ոչ թե երևակայություն: Ու տեսածը ոչ միայն ենթագիտակցորեն, այլև գիտակցորեն ընկալելու ունակություն: Խոսքս գնում է իմ դրած նկարի մասին:


Բայց ես հենց քո գրած նկարի մասին էի ասում :Smile: , բայց ինչպես Alize'e-ն է ասում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ՝



> ...խնդրում եմ, ուշադի՛ր նայեք, մեկից ավել լիքը դեմք, սկզբում փորձեք գտնել աչքերը...

----------


## Ծով

Ապրի՛ Չուկը..դե հիմա ասա՛ ճշմարտությունը... :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: ...հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ կցորդը նայելուց ես միանգամից ճանաչեցի էն պատկերը, որ տեսել էի...դա նույնն է, որ կամայական դիմանկար մեկ անգամ տեսնելուց հետո երկրոդ անգամ տեսնելիս հիշեմ՝ տեսել եմ :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Շնորհակալություն Մարկիզ, բերածս նկարը ընդամենը հատված էր Մալևիչի «Սև քառակուսի» կտավից, գույները բացացված տարբերակով, որպեսզի ավելի հստակ երևա (նայիր կցորդը): Այսուհանդերձ վստահ եմ, որ բնօրինակը, որը չի թաքցնի սևի բոլոր երանգները, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի ու ավելի շատ բան ցույց կտա քո ենթագիտացականին:


Էէէէ՜հ... Ասացի էլ՝ չարժի: Ստից բաների հետևից եք ընկել: Լրիվ դարձրիր սուրճի բաժակ նայել:

----------


## Ծով

Չու՛կ, էս էջերը մի՛ ջնջի, դիպլոմայինիս թեման փոխում եմ ու դուրս մնամ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապրի՛ Չուկը..դե հիմա ասա՛ ճշմարտությունը......հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ կցորդը նայելուց ես միանգամից ճանաչեցի էն պատկերը, որ տեսել էի...դա նույնն է, որ կամայական դիմանկար մեկ անգամ տեսնելուց հետո երկրոդ անգամ տեսնելիս հիշեմ՝ տեսել եմ


Ի դեպ միակը չի, բազում այսպիսի պատկերներ կան, որոնք առնվազն ես հստակ տեսնում եմ անգամ այսքան անորակ ու փոքր տարբերակում, որում, էլի եմ ասում, միանշանակ կորել են սևի երանգների մեծ մասը  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

> Էէէէ՜հ... Ասացի էլ՝ չարժի: Ստից բաների հետևից եք ընկել: Լրիվ դարձրիր սուրճի բաժակ նայել:


իիիիիյհ, Հայկօ՛, դու տանն ես մնալու :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Էէէէ՜հ... Ասացի էլ՝ չարժի: Ստից բաների հետևից եք ընկել: Լրիվ դարձրիր սուրճի բաժակ նայել:


Հա, գուցե, բայց երբեմն սուրճի բաժակում էլ է արվեստ երկնվում  :Tongue:

----------


## Terminator

Ժող, բայց ես լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր եմ տեսել, էտ նկարում, աջ կողմում… :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :Think:

----------


## Ծով

:Cool: 


> Ի դեպ միակը չի, բազում այսպիսի պատկերներ կան, որոնք առնվազն ես հստակ տեսնում եմ անգամ այսքան անորակ ու փոքր տարբերակում, որում, էլի եմ ասում, միանշանակ կորել են սևի երանգների մեծ մասը


Գիտեմ, ես էլ եմ տեսնում...իմ կարծիքով հենց էդ էլ հանճարեղ ա դարձնում է սկտավը ու խորը փիլիսոփայություն կա մեջը...մեկ էլ, այնուամենայնիվ կարծում եմ, որ սրա մասին էլ ինչ-որ տեղ գրված կա, պարզապես երևի մեր աչքով չի ընկել...
Հ.Գ. Դասախոսս կիմանա :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շնորհակալություն Մարկիզ, բերածս նկարը ընդամենը հատված էր Մալևիչի «Սև քառակուսի» կտավից, գույները բացացված տարբերակով, որպեսզի ավելի հստակ երևա (նայիր կցորդը): Այսուհանդերձ վստահ եմ, որ բնօրինակը, որը չի թաքցնի սևի բոլոր երանգները, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի ու ավելի շատ բան ցույց կտա քո ենթագիտացականին:


Փաստորեն, կան հստակ պատկերներ: Եթե կան պատկերներ, ուրեմն՝ կա նաև նկար: Հետևաբար կարող ենք յուրաքանչյուրս էլ տեսնել, եթե ցանկանանք… ՈՒղղակի սև խզբզանք չի:

----------


## Ծով

> Ժող, բայց ես լրիվ ուրիշ պատկեր եմ տեսել, էտ նկարում, աջ կողմում… և ինչպես կասեր «ՄԵԾՆ.» CHUK-ը՝


Հա, բայց կարևորը...հասանք մի տեղ, որ սա պարզապես սովորական քառակուսի չի...եթե դու մեջը ինչ-որ բան տեսնում ես, ուրեմն այն չի կարող լինել սովորական...իսկ էստեղ քննարկումները հիմնականում ծավալվում են էն հարցի շուրջ, որ ի՞նչ կա սրա մեջ, եթե սա ուղղակի անկապ քառակուսի ա :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> իիիիիյհ, Հայկօ՛, դու տանն ես մնալու


Արդեն մնացել եմ: Մինչև քառասուն չեմ ամուսնանա, հետո էլ արդեն էնքան խելք կունենամ, որ ամուսնանալ չուզենամ  :Jpit: :




> Ի դեպ միակը չի, բազում այսպիսի պատկերներ կան, որոնք առնվազն ես հստակ տեսնում եմ անգամ այսքան անորակ ու փոքր տարբերակում, որում, էլի եմ ասում, միանշանակ կորել են սևի երանգների մեծ մասը


Ես, օրինակ, չգիտես ինչու՝ հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ էդ «երանգները» ներկը արագ ու անփութորեն քսելու հետևանք են: Համ էլ՝ միևնույն է՝ ոնց ուզում էր նկարեր, իդեալական համասեռ սև չէր կարողանալու ստանալ: Չէ՞:

----------


## Ծով

> Փաստորեն, կան հստակ պատկերներ: Եթե կան պատկերներ, ուրեմն՝ կա նաև նկար: Հետևաբար կարող ենք յուրաքանչյուրս էլ տեսնել, եթե ցանկանանք… *ՈՒղղակի սև խզբզանք չի*:


 :Smile: ըհըն

----------


## Ծով

> Արդեն մնացել եմ: Մինչև քառասուն չեմ ամուսնանա, հետո էլ արդեն էնքան խելք կունենամ, որ ամուսնանալ չուզենամ :
> 
> 
> Ես, օրինակ, չգիտես ինչու՝ հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ էդ «երանգները» ներկը արագ ու անփութորեն քսելու հետևանք են: *Համ էլ՝ միևնույն է՝ ոնց ուզում էր նկարեր, իդեալական համասեռ սև չէր կարողանալու ստանալ: Չէ՞*:


չէ... :LOL: 

թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց քո միակ թերությունը էս քառակուսիներին որպես մետլախ վերաբերելն էր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , ինչը ինձ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ իդեալական մարդ չկա :LOL:  :LOL: մինչև քառասուն :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն, կան հստակ պատկերներ: Եթե կան պատկերներ, ուրեմն՝ կա նաև նկար: Հետևաբար կարող ենք յուրաքանչյուրս էլ տեսնել, եթե ցանկանանք… ՈՒղղակի սև խզբզանք չի:


Հաշվի առնելով նկարի շուրջ ստեղծված աղմուկը, նրա գինը, օրիգինալը տեսածների մեծ մասի դրական խոսքերը կարելի է ենթադրել որ ոչ, ուղղակի խզբզանք չի:

Օրինա այս նկարներն էլ են հատվծներ Մալևիչի կտավից: Մեկում ես տեսնում ճաղատ, սուր մորուքով մարդու, երևում նրա մարմինը, ձեռքը, իսկ մի ձեռքին էլ բան ունի գրված: Մյուս հատվածում տեսնում եմ սոված, աղքատ մարդու հուսահատված դեմք (նայեք կցորդները):

Ափսոս որ չունեմ լավ որակի օրինակ, որի վրա ավելի շատ բան կկարողանայի «հայտնաբերել»: Այդ ամենը, կարծում եմ, որ բնօրինակում կերևա անզեն աչքով:

----------


## Terminator

> Հաշվի առնելով նկարի շուրջ ստեղծված աղմուկը, նրա գինը, օրիգինալը տեսածների մեծ մասի դրական խոսքերը կարելի է ենթադրել որ ոչ, ուղղակի խզբզանք չի:
> 
> Օրինա այս նկարներն էլ են հատվծներ Մալևիչի կտավից: Մեկում ես տեսնում ճաղատ, սուր մորուքով մարդու, երևում նրա մարմինը, ձեռքը, իսկ մի ձեռքին էլ բան ունի գրված: Մյուս հատվածում տեսնում եմ սոված, աղքատ մարդու հուսահատված դեմք (նայեք կցորդները):
> 
> Ափսոս որ չունեմ լավ որակի օրինակ, որի վրա ավելի շատ բան կկարողանայի «հայտնաբերել»: Այդ ամենը, կարծում եմ, որ բնօրինակում կերևա անզեն աչքով:


Բայց եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայեննք, ապա 1-ին նկարում կարելի է տեսնել մի քանի ԱՅԼՄՈԼՈՐԱԿԱՅԻՆԻ, իսկ 2-րդում մի ՄՈՒԼՏՀԵՐՈՍԻ :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաշվի առնելով նկարի շուրջ ստեղծված աղմուկը, նրա գինը, օրիգինալը տեսածների մեծ մասի դրական խոսքերը կարելի է ենթադրել որ ոչ, ուղղակի խզբզանք չի:
> 
> Օրինա այս նկարներն էլ են հատվծներ Մալևիչի կտավից: Մեկում ես տեսնում ճաղատ, սուր մորուքով մարդու, երևում նրա մարմինը, ձեռքը, իսկ մի ձեռքին էլ բան ունի գրված: Մյուս հատվածում տեսնում եմ սոված, աղքատ մարդու հուսահատված դեմք (նայեք կցորդները):
> 
> Ափսոս որ չունեմ լավ որակի օրինակ, որի վրա ավելի շատ բան կկարողանայի «հայտնաբերել»: Այդ ամենը, կարծում եմ, որ բնօրինակում կերևա անզեն աչքով:


Հա… տեսա: Չուկ, քեզ հալալ ա… :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Բնօրինակները տեսնել է պետք: :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց եթե քո տրամաբանությամբ նայեննք, ապա 1-ին նկարում կարելի է տեսնել մի քանի ԱՅԼՄՈԼՈՐԱԿԱՅԻՆԻ, իսկ 2-րդում մի ՄՈՒԼՏՀԵՐՈՍԻ


Նախ ծիծաղելի չէր, հետո քո ասածը իմ տրամաբանությամբ չէր  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հաշվի առնելով նկարի շուրջ ստեղծված աղմուկը, նրա գինը, օրիգինալը տեսածների մեծ մասի դրական խոսքերը կարելի է ենթադրել որ ոչ, ուղղակի խզբզանք չի:
> 
> Օրինա այս նկարներն էլ են հատվծներ Մալևիչի կտավից: Մեկում ես տեսնում ճաղատ, սուր մորուքով մարդու, երևում նրա մարմինը, ձեռքը, իսկ մի ձեռքին էլ բան ունի գրված: Մյուս հատվածում տեսնում եմ սոված, աղքատ մարդու հուսահատված դեմք (նայեք կցորդները):
> 
> Ափսոս որ չունեմ լավ որակի օրինակ, որի վրա ավելի շատ բան կկարողանայի «հայտնաբերել»: Այդ ամենը, կարծում եմ, որ բնօրինակում կերևա անզեն աչքով:


Չու՛կ, մի բան ա՝ դիտմամբ թաքնված պատկերներ նկարելը, ուրիշ բան՝ պատահմամբ պատկերներ գտնելը: Սա խոսում է միայն ու միայն քո՛ վառ երևակայության մասին (աղքատին ես էլ միանգամից տեսա  :Smile:  ):

Տե՛ս, նախորդ էջերից մեկում *Վարպետի* մեջբերած նկարի մեջ հնարավոր է կնոջ կրծքավանդակի ձախ մասում նշմարել դեմք կամ, ինչպես ինձ հետ եղավ, շան մռութ  :Jpit: : Բայց դա չի՛ նշանակում, որ Մալևիչը ուզեցել է ասել, թե այդ կինն իր սրտում վառ էր պահում Տուզիկի հիշատակը:

Ուղեղի մի հիվանդություն կա, որի ժամանակ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում ընկալել տեսողակամ պատկերները: Աչքերը նորմալ գործում են, բայց ուղեղը չի կարողնում վերլուծել տեսածը: Իրենց համար ամենապարզ ու հստակ նկարն էլ տարբեր գույնի բծերի մի խառնուրդ է պարզապես:

Ամեն ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ու հարաբերական է:

----------


## Terminator

> Նախ ծիծաղելի չէր, հետո քո ասածը իմ տրամաբանությամբ չէր


Էլի իրար ճհասկացանք :Smile: … Ես նկատի ունեյի, նորից կրկնվելով ասեմ.


> հնարավոր ա որ ինչ-որ նկարում մեկը մի բան տեսնի, մյուսը չտեսնի

----------


## Հայկօ

> չէ...
> 
> թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց քո միակ թերությունը էս քառակուսիներին որպես մետլախ վերաբերելն էր, ինչը ինձ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց, որ իդեալական մարդ չկամինչև քառասուն


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: :

Ըըը, չէ՜, չէ՜... Ըհը՛մ... Էդ նկարը, ուրեմն, գլուխգործո՛ց է: Արվեստի պատմության մեջ դեռ նման հանճարեղ կտավ չի եղել: Ազնիվ պիոներական խոսք, ուզում եմ քվես փոխեմ, *Chuk*  :Jpit: :

----------


## Chuk

> Չու՛կ, մի բան ա՝ դիտմամբ թաքնված պատկերներ նկարելը, ուրիշ բան՝ պատահմամբ պատկերներ գտնելը: Սա խոսում է միայն ու միայն քո՛ վառ երևակայության մասին (աղքատին ես էլ միանգամից տեսա  ):


Այո՛, հնարավոր է, որ դրանք պատահականության արդյունք են: Բայց նաև բացառված չի, որ հենց այդպիսի մանր նկարներով է ստեղծվել մեծ կտավը, ու որի բնօրինակը նայելուց եթե անգամ առանձին պատկերները հստակ չես տեսնում, ապա որոշակի տրամադրություն է փոխանցում քո ենթագիտակցականին:

Տես, ես էլի չեմ պնդում, որ դրանք նպատակադրված պատկերներ են ու որ հենց այդպես է:
Իսկ դու բացառում ես դրանց գոյությունն անգամ տեսնելուց հետո:

Էլ չասած, որ բացառված չի որ քո բերած նկարում էլ նույն Մալևիչը թաքուն մտքեր հաղորդի, եթե դա իր ձեռագիրն է  :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի իրար ճհասկացանք… Ես նկատի ունեյի, նորից կրկնվելով ասեմ.


Ես գիտեմ դու ինչը նկատի ունես, սակայն դու իմ ասածը սխալ ես ընկալել: Բազում նկարներ կան, որոնցում որոշակի բան է նկարված, բայց բոլորը չեն, որ տեսնում են, կամ որոշակի ուղղությունից է պետք նայել տեսնելու համար և այլն: Դա չի նշանակում, որ մեր «երևակայությունը» չի կարող դրանցում այլ պատկերներ տեսնել: Կարելի է միլիոն պատկեր պատկերացնել: Սակայն իմ բերած նկարներում շատերը միանգամից կտեսնեն իմ նշած պատկերները ու չեն տեսնի քո նշածը, ինչը խիստ հավանական է դարձնում, որ իմ նշած պատկերն այնտեղ թաքնված է, իսկ քոնը միայն քո երևակայության արդյունքն է: Այս ամենը, նորից ասեմ, մնում են ենթադրությունների հարթության մեջ:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի դեպ՝ բերածդ հատվածներից առաջինն ավելի շատ նման է ցածրորակ JPEG-ի արտեֆակտի  :Jpit: :

Իսկական «թաքնված նկարները» կամ «նկարի մեջ նկարը» սրանք են: Ի դեպ՝ Դալին էլ նման նկարներ ունի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ՝ բերածդ հատվածներից առաջինն ավելի շատ նման է ցածրորակ JPEG-ի արտեֆակտի :
> 
> Իսկական «թաքնված նկարները» կամ «նկարի մեջ նկարը» սրանք են: Ի դեպ՝ Դալին էլ նման նկարներ ունի:


Ի դեպ Դալին իմ ամենասիրած նկարիչն է, երևի:
Ի տարբերություն նույն Մալևիչի, որի նկարներն առանձնապես չեմ հավանում:

Սակայն չմոռանանք, որ թեման Դալիի մասին չի, այլ Մալևիչի ու դու էլի վստահ պնդում ես, որ «ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆԸ (իմ նկարագրած տարբերակի) ՍՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ»: Սրանով դու էլի վստահ համոզմունք ես հայտնում՝ մերժելով հակառակ տեսակետի գոյության հնարավորությունը՝ անգամ որոշակի բաներ տեսնելուց հետո:

Սա գալիս է ապացուցելու իմ հին տեսակետը, որ ոչ թե բանավիճելու ցանկություն ունես, այլ քո տեսակետն անպայման դիմացինին պարտադրելու  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Բայց նաև բացառված չի, որ հենց այդպիսի մանր նկարներով է ստեղծվել մեծ կտավը, ու որի բնօրինակը նայելուց եթե անգամ առանձին պատկերները հստակ չես տեսնում, ապա որոշակի տրամադրություն է փոխանցում քո ենթագիտակցականին:
> 
> Տես, ես էլի չեմ պնդում, որ դրանք նպատակադրված պատկերներ են ու որ հենց այդպես է:
> Իսկ դու բացառում ես դրանց գոյությունն անգամ տեսնելուց հետո:


Դե այդպես նայելով կարելի է ասել, ըստ այստեղ բերված օրինակի, որ նաև մարդիկ սուրճի բաժակը նայելով տեսնում են տարբեր պատկերներ, ոնց-թր մենք այդ «Գլուխգործոց» նկարներում, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ ՍՈՒՐՃԸ ՀՌՉԱԿԱՎՈՐ ՍՏԵՂԾԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է, իսկ նրա ստեղծած նստվածքը՝ ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, բայց իրոք էլի: Եթե մի նկար Էրմիտաժում կախված է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է գլուխգործոց չլինել: Ո՞վ ենք մենք:  :Smile: 

Ես քվեարկել եմ «չեն» տարբերակի օգտին, ճիշտ է, բանավիճել եմ, բայց կաֆել ու մետլախ չեմ համարել… :LOL: 
Ես քվեարկում եմ* «են*»…Չուկ ջան, եթե հնարավոր է, իմ քվեն տեղափոխիր:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այո՛, հնարավոր է, որ դրանք պատահականության արդյունք են: Բայց նաև բացառված չի, որ հենց այդպիսի մանր նկարներով է ստեղծվել մեծ կտավը, ու որի բնօրինակը նայելուց եթե անգամ առանձին պատկերները հստակ չես տեսնում, ապա որոշակի տրամադրություն է փոխանցում քո ենթագիտակցականին:
> 
> Տես, ես էլի չեմ պնդում, որ դրանք նպատակադրված պատկերներ են ու որ հենց այդպես է:
> * Իսկ դու բացառում ես դրանց գոյությունն անգամ տեսնելուց հետո*:
> 
> Էլ չասած, որ բացառված չի որ քո բերած նկարում էլ նույն Մալևիչը թաքուն մտքեր հաղորդի, եթե դա իր ձեռագիրն է


Գոյությունը չեմ բացառում, ընդհակաակը՝ գրեցի, որ քո տեսածը ես էլ եմ տեսել: Փոքր ժամանակ (հիմա էլ, երբեմ) ամենասիրածս զբաղմունքներից էր պատի ծեփի կամ ցեխոտ գետնի վրա պատկերներ գտնելը  :Smile: : Ես բացառում եմ Մալևիչի՝ դրանք նկարելու մտադրվածությունը: Կերպարվեստի հիմքը հենց մեր՝ մարդկանց՝ տարբեր բծերի ու գույնեի մեջ պատկերներ զանազանելու ֆիզիոլոգիական ունակությունն է: Բժշկության՝ մարդաբանության տեսանկյունից ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա՝ դու ամպին ես նայում ու ոչխարներ ես պատկերացնում, սուրճի մրուրի մեջ ձիու գլուխ ես տեսնում, թե հասկանում ես, որ Այվազովսկին ալիք ու նավակ է նկարել: Այվազովսկու օրինակը դիտմամբ բերեցի՝ որպես շատ հստակ նկարողի:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես բացառում եմ Մալևիչի՝ դրանք նկարելու մտադրվածությունը:


Ես սրա ու միմիայն սրա մասին էի ասում  :Smile: 
Դու բացառում ես, երբ ոչ մի հիմք չունես բացառելու հնարավորությունը, որ դրանք նպատակադրված չեն արվել  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես քվեարկել եմ «չեն» տարբերակի օգտին, ճիշտ է, բանավիճել եմ, բայց կաֆել ու մետլախ չեմ համարել…
> Ես քվեարկում եմ* «են*»…Չուկ ջան, եթե հնարավոր է, իմ քվեն տեղափոխիր:


Ոչ, ցավոք հնարավոր չի  :Sad:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես գիտեմ դու ինչը նկատի ունես, սակայն դու իմ ասածը սխալ ես ընկալել: Բազում նկարներ կան, որոնցում որոշակի բան է նկարված, բայց բոլորը չեն, որ տեսնում են, կամ որոշակի ուղղությունից է պետք նայել տեսնելու համար և այլն:


Հա բայց չես կարծում, որ դա հատուկ է միայն ՄԵԾ ՆԿԱՐԻՉՆԵՐԻՆ… Նորից կրկնվելով ասեմ, որ դրա ամենամեծ լավ օրինակը «ՄՈՆԱ ԼԻԶԱ» նկարն է, և միայն այդպիսի մեծության նկարները կարելի է դարեր շարունակ նայել, ու նորանոր հայտնաբերումներ անել այդ նկարի մեջ…

ՀԳ. Չեմ կարծում, որ այդ քառակուսիների մասին մարդիկ դարեր շարունակ ուսումնասիրելու նյութ դարձնեն (անգամ նաև քիմիական և այլ անալիզների ենթարկեն, ոնց-որվերը նշված նկարը) և այսքան երկար քննարկեն դրանք: :Smile: 
ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ. գուցե այս նկարներն էլ քիմիական և այլ անալիզների ենթարկենք. այդ դեպքում կարելի է «պատկերացնել, թէ ինչ նորանոր հայտնագործություներ կարելի է անել» այդ ՔԱՌԱԿՈՒՍԻՆԵՐԻ մեջ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի դեպ Դալին իմ ամենասիրած նկարիչն է, երևի:
> Ի տարբերություն նույն Մալևիչի, որի նկարներն առանձնապես չեմ հավանում:
> 
> Սակայն չմոռանանք, որ թեման Դալիի մասին չի, այլ Մալևիչի ու դու էլի վստահ պնդում ես, որ «ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆԸ (իմ նկարագրած տարբերակի) ՍՐԱՆՔ ԵՆ»: Սրանով դու էլի վստահ համոզմունք ես հայտնում՝ մերժելով հակառակ տեսակետի գոյության հնարավորությունը՝ անգամ որոշակի բաներ տեսնելուց հետո:
> 
> Սա գալիս է ապացուցելու իմ հին տեսակետը, որ ոչ թե բանավիճելու ցանկություն ունես, այլ քո տեսակետն անպայման դիմացինին պարտադրելու


Պնդում էի, որ այդ նկարների համար, օրինակ, կարելի է ասել, որ նկարիչը հաստատ մտադրություն է ունեցել տեսողական խաբկանք ստեղծելու: Ի տարբերություն Քառակուսու, որի դեպքում խիստ կասկածելի է, թե Մալևիչն իրո՞ք ուզեցել է ինչ-որ պատկեր թաքցնել, թե՞ չէ: Չի բացառվում, նորից եմ ասում, որ այդ ամենը սովորական արտեֆակտներ են: Ներկն էլ  ռելիեֆային բան է, լույսը մի քիչ սենց ընկավ, մի քիչ նենց՝ խնդրեմ՝ թաքնված պատկեր:

Քո ասած հակառակ տեսակետը հենց դա է. Մալևիչը դիտմամբ է դրանք նկարել: Ես դրան չեմ հավատում, այլ հավատում եմ այն բանին, ինչ գրել եմ էս թեմայում առաջին գրառմանս մեջ. սա հենց սև քառակուսի է, ու հենց իր սև քառակուսի լինելն է այն առանձնացնում տասնյակ հազարավոր «դիշովի» վերնիսաժային խաբկանքային նկարներից: Հենց մենակ այն, որ դու թաքնված բան ես տեսնում էնտեղ, նկարի արժեքը գցում է՝ այն հավասարեցնելով հասարակ ձեռնածության, ոչ թե ձեր ասած գլուխգործոցի:

Դա ընդվզման միջո՛ց էր: Մարտահրավե՛ր էր էդ ժամանակվա մոդեռնիստների կարծիքով հնացած արվեստին: Ու պետք է դիտարկվի ու քննարկվի միայն ու միայն որպես մարտահրավեր ու ընդվզման միջոց, այլ ոչ թե՝ արվեստի վերամբարձ գործ: Իսկ դուք այն դիտում ու վերլուծում եք նույն ստանդարտներով, ինչ շատուշատ այլ կտավներ: Էստեղ ախր ա՛յլ մոտեցում է պետք ունենալ: Իսկ որպես գեղանկարչական կտավ, այո՛, մետլախից չի տարբերվում: Ու որպես նկար զիբիլ է: Իսկ հայտնի ու թանկ է, որովհետև կոչ էր, նետված ձեռնոց էր, նոր շունչ էր (ինչն, ի դեպ, շատ հատուկ է դարաշրջանին) և այլն և այլն :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես սրա ու միմիայն սրա մասին էի ասում 
> Դու բացառում ես, երբ ոչ մի հիմք չունես բացառելու հնարավորությունը, որ դրանք նպատակադրված չեն արվել


Էստեղ հիմք ունենալ պետք չէ: Հարկավոր է ունենալ *կարծիք*: Ես ունեմ  :Smile: :

Արվեստը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չէ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էստեղ հիմք ունենալ պետք չէ: Հարկավոր է ունենալ *կարծիք*: Ես ունեմ :
> 
> Արվեստը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չէ:


Ես, բնականաբար, հարգում եմ քո կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք ու կարծիքդ, սակայն շարունակում եմ կարծել, համարել, որ քանի դեռ կտավի օրիգինալը չես տեսել, միանշանակ ու ճշգրիտ, անհերքելի կարծիք կազմել չես կարող: Քո գրածներն ու մեկնությունը շարունակում են մնալ քո սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետը՝ ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Քո ասած հակառակ տեսակետը հենց դա է. Մալևիչը դիտմամբ է դրանք նկարել: Ես դրան չեմ հավատում, այլ հավատում եմ այն բանին, ինչ գրել եմ էս թեմայում առաջին գրառմանս մեջ. սա հենց սև քառակուսի է, ու հենց իր սև քառակուսի լինելն է այն առանձնացնում տասնյակ հազարավոր «դիշովի» վերնիսաժային խաբկանքային նկարներից: Հենց մենակ այն, որ դու թաքնված բան ես տեսնում էնտեղ, նկարի արժեքը գցում է՝ այն հավասարեցնելով հասարակ ձեռնածության, ոչ թե ձեր ասած գլուխգործոցի:
> Դա ընդվզման միջո՛ց էր: Մարտահրավե՛ր էր էդ ժամանակվա մոդեռնիստների կարծիքով հնացած արվեստին: Ու պետք է դիտարկվի ու քննարկվի միայն ու միայն որպես մարտահրավեր ու ընդվզման միջոց, այլ ոչ թե՝ արվեստի վերամբարձ գործ: ԻԻսկ հայտնի ու թանկ է, որովհետև կոչ էր, նետված ձեռնոց էր, նոր շունչ էր (ինչն, ի դեպ, շատ հատուկ է դարաշրջանին) և այլն և այլն :


 Շատ ճիշտ ես: Այդ նկարները ֆուտուրիստական ուղղության մեջ նոր առաջընթաց գրանցեց և հավանաբար այդ միտումներն էր ուզում զարգացնել նկարիչը և հասավ դրան, միայն այսքանը. նա ստեղծեց նորը այդ ոճում :Smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես, բնականաբար, հարգում եմ քո կարծիք ունենալու իրավունք ու կարծիքդ, սակայն շարունակում եմ կարծել, համարել, որ քանի դեռ կտավի օրիգինալը չես տեսել, միանշանակ ու ճշգրիտ, անհերքելի կարծիք կազմել չես կարող: Քո գրածներն ու մեկնությունը շարունակում են մնալ քո սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետը՝ ոչ մի բանով չհիմնավորված


Է հա՛ բա: Ես իմ առջև թեորեմ ապացուցելու խնդիր չեմ դրել՝ սա մեկ: Երկու՝ նորից եմ ասում՝ իմ բոլոր գրածները, բնականաբար, իմ կարծիքն են, քոնն էլ՝ քոնը: Նույն քո՝ հավանականությունների տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, ընդհանրապես ոչ մի բան «հիմնավորված» լինել չի կարող, ընդհուպ մինչև այն, որ արևը արևելքում ծագում, արևմուտքում մայր է մտնում: Երեք՝ վերջին մի քանի գրառումներումս, ինչպես տեսում ես, չեմ փորձում քեզ հակառակը համոզել, այլ համեստորեն պաշտպանում եմ իմ տեսակետը  :Smile: :

----------


## Սելավի

Ամեն  նկարիչ  էլ  իր  նկարը  նկարումա  համապատասխան  հոգեկան  շարժից  ելնելով   և  այդ  նկարը  կենդանանումա  այդ  նկարիչի  դրած  էնէրգիայի  շնորհիվ  որից  պարզապես  ճառագումա  հենց  այն  էնէրգիան  որը  որ  դրելա  այդ  նկարիչը  իր  հոգեկան  հուզական  ինդվզման  ժամանակ: 
 Որքան  խորնա  լինում  նկարչի   մտքի  երևակայությունը,  այնքան  այդ  էներգիան  նկարի  միջից   ավելի  ու ավելիյա  ցնցում  թեկուզ  նկարից  չհասկացող  հասարակությանը: 
 Դա  մի  փոքրիկ  խաղտնիք  է  մարդ  արարածի  արարչությունից  որը  գոյություն  ունի  ցանկացած  մարդու  մեջ,  և  բոլորն  էլ  կարող  են  ընդհամենը  մեկ  օրում  դառնալ  աշխարահռչակ  նկարիչ  եթե  կարողանան  իրենց  երևակայությունը  մտովի  դարձնեն  այնքան    իրական   և  այդ  իրենց  մտքում  տեսած  իրականությունը  վրձինի  միջոցով   հայտնեն  կտավին,  ու  այստեղ  կարևոր  չի  թե ինչ  պատկերի  միջոցով  կներկայացնեն  իրենց  այդ  հուզական  հոգեկան  վիճակի  մեջ  տեսած  երևակայական  իրականությունը,  դա  կարող  է  լինել  սև  քառակուսի,  կարող  է  լինել  մեկ  ուրիշ  պատկեր,  այստեղ  կարևորը  այդ  նկարից  դուրս  ժայթքող  համապատասխան  էներգիան  է  որը  մենք  չենք  տեսնում  բայց  ներդաշնակություն  ենք  զգում:

----------


## Chuk

Թեմայից մի փոքր շեղվելով, իսկ իրականում մնալով թեմայի քննարկման համատեքստում, ասեմ, որ օրինակ այս մի նկարը, որը նույնպես կրում է «սև շրջանակ» անվանումը, շատ եմ հավանում՝ անգամ միայն անորակ պատճենը տեսնելով  :Smile:

----------


## Բարեկամ

իսկ ինչու՞ չկա չգիտեմ  տարբերակը

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թեմայից մի փոքր շեղվելով, իսկ իրականում մնալով թեմայի քննարկման համատեքստում, ասեմ, որ օրինակ այս մի նկարը, որը նույնպես կրում է «սև շրջանակ» անվանումը, շատ եմ հավանում՝ անգամ միայն անորակ պատճենը տեսնելով


Անտառ ա... Ծառի բներ: Ո՞վ ա հեղինակը:

----------


## Chuk

> Անտառ ա... Ծառի բներ: Ո՞վ ա հեղինակը:


Gillian Carnegie, երևի թե սխալված չեմ լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ միջին կլասի նկարիչ է  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շատ հատուկ հայացքով, աչքերի /չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ ինչ արտահայտությամբ/ դեմք կա նկարում՝ մեկը հաստատ: Երևի դեմքերի պահով էսօր շատ խորացանք, դրա համար մենակ դեմք եմ տեսնում, միգուցե այլ պատկեր էլ կա:

----------


## Kita

> Շատ հատուկ հայացքով, աչքերի /չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ ինչ արտահայտությամբ/ դեմք կա նկարում՝ մեկը հաստատ: Երևի դեմքերի պահով էսօր շատ խորացանք, դրա համար մենակ դեմք եմ տեսնում, միգուցե այլ պատկեր էլ կա:


Որպես չխորացած մարդ ես էլ ասեմ, որ հայացքը նկատեցի :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ես նկարը կանվանեի «կենդանի անտառ» կամ «անտառի կյանքը»  :Smile: 
Բայց շատ չշեղվենք  :Blush:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես, օրինակ, չգիտես ինչու՝ հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ էդ «երանգները» ներկը արագ ու անփութորեն քսելու հետևանք են: *Համ էլ՝ միևնույն է՝ ոնց ուզում էր նկարեր, իդեալական համասեռ սև չէր կարողանալու ստանալ:* Չէ՞:


Ուպռավլենու սերվիսի դզող-փչող Հովոն, կլիչկեն Քեռի, պուլվիզատրով լավ էլ համասեռ սև ա ստանում: Մալևիչը էտ էլ չի կարացել անի: Չնայած մեղադրելու չի, իրա ժամանակ պուլվիզատոր չկար, չոտկով էր քսում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց իրոք էլի: Եթե մի նկար Էրմիտաժում կախված է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է գլուխգործոց չլինել: Ո՞վ ենք մենք: 
> 
> Ես քվեարկել եմ «չեն» տարբերակի օգտին, ճիշտ է, բանավիճել եմ, բայց կաֆել ու մետլախ չեմ համարել…
> Ես քվեարկում եմ* «են*»…Չուկ ջան, եթե հնարավոր է, իմ քվեն տեղափոխիր:


դոկոտոր, սիրուն բան չես անում  :Jpit: ))) 

հիմա, որ ես էլ իմ բլոկնոտի կազմը լաաավ զում անեմ ու դնեմ ստեղ, մոլորակի ողջ ֆլորան ու ֆաունան կարելի է գտնել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դոկոտոր, սիրուն բան չես անում ))) 
> 
> հիմա, որ ես էլ իմ բլոկնոտի կազմը լաաավ զում անեմ ու դնեմ ստեղ, մոլորակի ողջ ֆլորան ու ֆաունան կարելի է գտնել


 :LOL: 
Նայեցի՞ր կցորդները… :Smile: 
Չէ, լավ… այնուամենայնիվ համաձայնվիր, որ բնօրինակները տեսնել է պետք:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ասենք, համերգի ժամանակ հանրահայտ երգիչը գալիս է բեմ, կարևոր տեսք ընդունած խիստ իմաստալից լռություն է «միացնում»՝ որպես երգարվեստի աննախադեպ ու համարձակ դրսևորում, և դահլիճում մարդիկ էքստազից ուշաթափվում են։   Իսկ հետո այդ «համերգի» ձայնրագրությունը դառնում է չտեսնված գլուխգործոց, և մարդիկ դարերով լսում ու հիանում են։


*Ուլուանա*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ եղել ա կոմպոզիտոր, որի հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից մեկը 4 ու կես րոպեից ավել լռությունն է՝ բեմի վրա ոչինչ չէր նվագում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուպռավլենու սերվիսի դզող-փչող Հովոն, կլիչկեն Քեռի, պուլվիզատրով լավ էլ համասեռ սև ա ստանում: Մալևիչը էտ էլ չի կարացել անի: Չնայած մեղադրելու չի, իրա ժամանակ պուլվիզատոր չկար, չոտկով էր քսում:


Տրիբուն ձյա, ես էս գրառումդ էլ չեմ համարում առողջ բանավեճի արտահայտություն  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Ուլուանա*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ եղել ա կոմպոզիտոր, որի հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից մեկը 4 ու կես րոպեից ավել լռությունն է՝ բեմի վրա ոչինչ չէր նվագում:


Դա կարող է նորաձև լինել, դա կարող է առաջին անգամ հետաքրքիր լինել, բայց միայն մտահղացումն է այդտեղ արժեքավոր, ուրիշ` ոչինչ: Ոչ մի աշխատանք կատարված չէ, և ցանկացած ոք, ՑԱՆԿՑԱԾ ՈՔ, դու, ես, պողոսը, պետրոսը, կարող են դա կրկնել:

Մի մոռացեք նաև, որ աշխարհում կան շատ խելացի մարդիկ, ովքեր կարողանում ճիշտ PR անել և կարողանում են ազդել հասարակական կարծիքի վրա:
Համոզված եմ, կան աշխարհում բազմաթիվ տաղանդավոր նկարիչներ, ովքեր ստվերում են մնացել թույլ PRի պատճառով, և կան ոմանք, ովքեր զուտ հասարակական կարծիքը կառավարելու շնորհիվ դարձել են "միլիոնանոց":

Մեր հոգեբանները կհաստատեն, որ գոյություն ունի այսպիսի մի էֆֆեկտ, որը բազմաթիվ անգամ փորձարկվել է հոգեբանների կողմից. պատահականորեն ընտրվում է 100 մարդուց բաղկացած խումբ, բոլորին տալիս են պարկ, մեջը` 100 հատ սպիտակ գույնի գնդիկներով, ասենք թե: 100-ից 95 ի հետ պայմանավորվում են, որ նրանք պետք է տոպրակից հանեն սպիտակ գույնի գնդիկ և ասեն, որ այն սև է: Փորձարկման ժամանակ, 90 % դեպքերում մնացած 5 մարդը, որոնց հետ ոչինչ պայմանավորված չէր, հանում են գնդիկը ու կրկնում են, որ գնդիկը սև է և միայն 5-10% մարդիկ են ասում ճիշտը:

Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ շատ դեպքերում, մարդիկ չեն ուզում տարբերվել մեծամասնությունից, կամ կաշկանդվում են պնդել իրենցը, երբ մարդ տեսնում է, որ բոլորը մի բան են ասում, ինքը` հակառակը, այն էլ այդպիսի հստակ բաների դեպքում` գույները:
Դե պատկարեացրեք, նկարները գնահատելու դեպքում ինչ կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ուլուանա*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ եղել ա կոմպոզիտոր, որի հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից մեկը 4 ու կես րոպեից ավել լռությունն է՝ բեմի վրա ոչինչ չէր նվագում:


Ժամանակին մի խորամանկ մարդ նամակով առաջարկում էր արագ, հեշտ ու շատ էժան ճամփորդելու միջոց: Այն դյուրահավատները, որոնք նրան ուղարկում էին պահանջված դրամը, ստանում էին հետևյալ տեքստով պատասխան. «Թուլացեք, հանգիստ նստեք Ձեր տանն ու միշտ հիշեք, որ Երկիր մոլորակը և Դուք սլանում եք Տիեզերքում վայրկյանում 30կմ արագությամբ: Վայելեք Ձեր տիեզերական ճամփորդությունը»:

Էդ կոմպոզիտորը իր բոլոր ունկնդիրներին, շատ կներեք, կամ էշի տեղ ա դրել, կամ էլ ինքն ա էշ եղել: Հա՛, չմոռանամ, *իմ կարծիքով*:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Ուլուանա*, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, որ եղել ա կոմպոզիտոր, որի հայտնի ստեղծագործություններից մեկը 4 ու կես րոպեից ավել *լռությունն է՝* բեմի վրա *ոչինչ չէր նվագում*:


Բայց նմանատիպ օրինակները թեմայիդ նկարների հետ անհամեմատելի են: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց նմանատիպ օրինակները թեմայիդ նկարների հետ անհամեմատելի են:


Ինչու՞, երաժշտության մեջ ձայնի բացակայությունը համարժեք չէ՞ կերպարվեստի մեջ գույնի բացակայությանը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչու՞, երաժշտության մեջ ձայնի բացակայությունը համարժեք չէ՞ կերպարվեստի մեջ գույնի բացակայությանը:


Ինչու՞, Մալևիչի նկարներում գույնը բացակայու՞մ է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ինչու՞, երաժշտության մեջ ձայնի բացակայությունը համարժեք չէ՞ կերպարվեստի մեջ գույնի բացակայությանը:


Հայկ նկարի խորությունը որոշվում ա նրա մեջ առկա գույների առկայությամբ? հնարավոր չի նկար որը լինի 1 գույնով նկարավախ ու քեզ ավելի դուր գա, քան նկարը որը ստեղծելիս օգտագործվել են բազմաթիվ գույներ :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ նկարի խորությունը որոշվում ա նրա մեջ առկա գույների առկայությամբ? հնարավոր չի նկար որը լինի 1 գույնով նկարավախ ու քեզ ավելի դուր գա, քան նկարը որը ստեղծելիս օգտագործվել են բազմաթիվ գույներ


Չէ, Երվա՛նդ ջան, մեկ գույնը նկարի համար քիչ է: Հարկավոր է նվազագույնը երկու գույն (սևը և կտավի գույնը, օրինակ): Միայն մեկ գույնը ֆոն է: Կամ՝ սև քառակուսի:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ժողովուրդ սարքեցիք հայոց հարց էս նկարները,քառակուսիներ են էլի.ու ճիշտա եթե բնօրինակը չտեսնենք ոնց կարանք գնահատական տանք,բնօրինակը ավելի առեղծվածային բան ա ունենում իր մեջ միշտ

----------


## Chuk

> Չէ, Երվա՛նդ ջան, մեկ գույնը նկարի համար քիչ է: Հարկավոր է նվազագույնը երկու գույն (սևը և կտավի գույնը, օրինակ): Միայն մեկ գույնը ֆոն է: Կամ՝ սև քառակուսի:


Նկատեմ, որ անգամ բազում երանգները չհաշված Մալևիչի նկարում առնվազն երկու գույն կա  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, Երվա՛նդ ջան, մեկ գույնը նկարի համար քիչ է: Հարկավոր է նվազագույնը երկու գույն (սևը և կտավի գույնը, օրինակ): Միայն մեկ գույնը ֆոն է: Կամ՝ սև քառակուսի:


Բայց նույնիսկ մոնիտորի վրա է երևում, որ նկարը միատարր՝ համասեռ չի ու այնտեղ կան պատկերներ: 
Լավ: Հայկ ջան, համաձա՞յն չես, որ նկարում կան պատկերներ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նկատեմ, որ անգամ բազում երանգները չհաշված Մալևիչի նկարում առնվազն երկու գույն կա


Տենց էլ գիտեի, որ հեսա մեկը սխալս երեսովս ա տալու  :LOL: :

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չէ, Երվա՛նդ ջան, մեկ գույնը նկարի համար քիչ է: Հարկավոր է նվազագույնը երկու գույն (սևը և կտավի գույնը, օրինակ): Միայն մեկ գույնը ֆոն է: Կամ՝ սև քառակուսի:


Նու միհատ սենց հարց՝ բնության բոլոր պատկերների նկատմամբ ունես նմանատիպ վերաբերմունք?? թե մենակ նկարի, այսինք մարդու ստեղծածին ա վերաբերվում դիրքորոշումդ??

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նկատեմ, որ անգամ բազում երանգները չհաշված Մալևիչի նկարում առնվազն երկու գույն կա


Սովորական մատիտային կամ ածխային նկարներում էլ ընդամենը մեկ գույն կա ածխագույն sevic մինչև մաքրամաքուր սև՝ կապված մատիտի տեսակի հետ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց նույնիսկ մոնիտորի վրա է երևում, որ նկարը միատարր՝ համասեռ չի ու այնտեղ կան պատկերներ: 
> Լավ: Հայկ ջան, համաձա՞յն չես, որ նկարում կան պատկերներ:


Պատկերներ լինել-չլինելու մասին կարծիքս մի քանի անգամ արդեն գրել եմ: Ինչպես նաև՝ ընդհանրապես նկարի նշանակության մասին կարծիքս:

Այդ նշանակության համար պատկերներ, հատկապես, պետք է հենց չլինե՛ն: Ու չկան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պատկերներ լինել-չլինելու մասին կարծիքս մի քանի անգամ արդեն գրել եմ: Ինչպես նաև՝ ընդհանրապես նկարի նշանակության մասին կարծիքս:
> 
> Այդ նշանակության համար պատկերներ, հատկապես, պետք է հենց չլինե՛ն: Ու չկան:


Չկա՞ն , թե՞ չես տեսնում… :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նու միհատ սենց հարց՝ բնության բոլոր պատկերների նկատմամբ ունես նմանատիպ վերաբերմունք?? թե մենակ նկարի, այսինք մարդու ստեղծածին ա վերաբերվում դիրքորոշումդ??


 :Shok: : Բնության մեջ համասեռ ֆոն որտե՞ղ կա: Պարզ ա՝ որ մենակ մարդու, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Մալևիչի ստեղծածի մասին էի գրում:




> Սովորական մատիտային կամ ածխային նկարներում էլ ընդամենը մեկ գույն կա ածխագույնից մինչև մաքրամաքուր սև՝ կապված մատիտի տեսակի հետ:


Սևը ուրիշ գույն է, ածխագույնը՝ ուրիշ: Համակարգչային գրաֆիկայից ո՞նց ես: H0S0B0-ն մի գույն է, H0S0B1-ը՝ մի:

----------


## Chuk

> Սովորական մատիտային կամ ածխային նկարներում էլ ընդամենը մեկ գույն կա ածխագույն sevic մինչև մաքրամաքուր սև՝ կապված մատիտի տեսակի հետ:


Չէ, էստեղ ես սկզբունքորեն համաձայն չեմ, քանի որ գույնի բազում երանգները ես դիտարկում եմ որպես առանձին գույներ... առնվազն էն երանգները, որոնք տեսանելի են մարդու աչքի համար: Ու այդ տեսակետից ածխային նկարներն էլ, Մալևիչի կտավներն էլ միագույն չեն  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

եթե բնօրինակը այդքան շատ եք ուզում տեսնել, գնացեք հասեք Լենինգրադ ՝ Էրմիտաժ ևտեսեք էլի, տենց ավելի լավ է քան թէ այդքան գլուխ էք ջարդում թէ ինչ «հրաշագործություններ» է պարունակում իրենց մեջ այդ «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑ» նկարները իրենց մեջ: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՀԳ. Չմոռանաք ձեր «գյուտերի» մասին ասեք այնտեղի «Չհասկացող» աշխատողներին և չմոռանաք ասել, որ այդ նկարները քիմիական և լազերային անալիզի ենթարկեն, :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  որպեսզի  ավելի շատ «Հայտնագործություններ» արվեն դրանց մասին և բացահայտեն 20-րդ դարի «հանճարին», ով իր միագույնի նկարների մեջ կարողացել է տեղադրել 1000 ու 1 նկար: :Shok:  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չկա՞ն , թե՞ չես տեսնում…


Ես նկարը քննարկում եմ՝ որպես հիմք ընդունելով այն մտադրությունը, որ ունեցել է Մալևիչը՝ նկարը բստրելիս: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ նա մտադիր է եղել ներկել հենց *Սև քառակուսի*: Լրիվ սև, լրիվ քառակուսի:

Իսկ թե նկարելու ընթացքում ինչ մլակ է ընկել ներկի մեջ կամ ինչ մուխլյոժներ են արած եղել ներկն արտադրողները, դա արդեն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:

----------


## Chuk

*Terminator*, այնքա՜ն ծիծաղելի էր, հիմա ուշքս կգնա  :Smile: 
Այլ կերպ ասած սմայլիկներիդ առկայությունը ոչ միայն չի բարձրացնում գրառմանդ որակը, այլ էլ ավելի է գցում  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> եթե բնօրինակը այդքան շատ եք ուզում տեսնել, գնացեք հասեք Լենինգրադ ՝ Էրմիտաժ ևտեսեք էլի, տենց ավելի լավ է քան թէ այդքան գլուխ էք ջարդում թէ ինչ «հրաշագործություններ» է պարունակում իրենց մեջ այդ «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑ» նկարները իրենց մեջ:
> 
> ՀԳ. Չմոռանաք ձեր «գյուտերի» մասին ասեք այնտեղի «Չհասկացող» աշխատողներին և չմոռանաք ասել, որ այդ նկարները քիմիական և լազերային անալիզի ենթարկեն, որպեսզի  ավելի շատ «Հայտնագործություններ» արվեն դրանց մասին և բացահայտեն 20-րդ դարի «հանճարին», ով իր միագույնի նկարների մեջ կարողացել է տեղադրել 1000 ու 1 նկար:


Էս յանի կայֆավատ ես ըլնում, հա՞, ընգեր  :Angry2: :

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ* իմ կարծիքով*՝ նա մտադիր է եղել ներկել հենց *Սև քառակուսի*: Լրիվ սև, լրիվ քառակուսի:


Այո՛, այո՛, քո կարծիքով: 
Ու ընդամենը քո կարծիքով:
Իսկ համաձայն իր խոսքերի, ինքը նկարելիս չէր հասկանում թե ի՞նչ է անում, ու ինչի՞:
Այս խոսքերը հազար ձևով կարելի է մեկնաբանել: Օրինակ, որ ինքը կտոր առ կտոր նկարներ էր նկարում՝ միայն սև գույնով ու չէր հասկանում թե ինչի՞ է անում: Սա անշուշտ ոչ մի հիմք չունեցող ենթադրություն է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> : Բնության մեջ համասեռ ֆոն որտե՞ղ կա: Պարզ ա՝ որ մենակ մարդու, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Մալևիչի ստեղծածի մասին էի գրում:


Դե օրինակ պատկերացրա այգում ես մենակ կանաչ գույան ամեն ինչ վերևն էլ նայում էս կանաչ գույնի ցելաֆոնա քաշած, արևն էլ ամպի տակա կարճ ասած մենակ կանաչ գույնա շուրջ բոլորդ, ուրիշ ոչ մի գույն ինչքան ուզում ես ման արի չես գտնի, էտ պատկերից քո մոտ սրտխառնոց կառաջանա???

----------


## Terminator

> Մալևիչի կտավներն էլ միագույն չեն


Ժող. ջան, ես ուր ենք հասել… Արդեն Մալևիչի նկարները դարձել են բազմագույն կամ բազմերանգ :Shok: 

ՀԳ. Միայն չասես որ ես ԴԱԼՏՈՆԻԿ եմ և միայն 2 գույն եմ ջոգում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , կամ չեմ ջոգում երանգները:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժող. ջան, ես ուր ենք հասել… Արդեն Մալևիչի նկարները դարձել են բազմագույն կամ բազմերանգ
> 
> ՀԳ. Միայն չասես որ ես ԴԱԼՏՈՆԻԿ եմ և միայն 2 գույն եմ ջոգում, կամ չեմ ջոգում երանգները:


Ոչ, կասեմ, որ բացարձակապես չես հասկանում թե ես ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, ու ընդամենը գրում ես, ինչ-որ բան գրած լինելու համար  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  (սմայլիկների (C)-ն պատկանում է Տերմինատորին):

----------


## Terminator

> *Terminator*, այնքա՜ն ծիծաղելի էր, հիմա ուշքս կգնա 
> Այլ կերպ ասած սմայլիկներիդ առկայությունը ոչ միայն չի բարձրացնում գրառմանդ որակը, այլ էլ ավելի է գցում


Ուրեմն արդեն անկապ բաներ գրող էլ դարձա հա :Think:  :Shok: … Ի  դեպ ես սմայլիկները դնում եմ իմ տրամադրության համամիտ, ինչի համար էլ դրանք ստեղծված են: Ի դեպ ես այս ժամերին հոգնած եմ լիում, դրա համար էլ չեմ կարողանոիւմ Մալևիչի նման «Գլուխգործոց» գրվածքներ անել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես կամ գրածս ցածրավորակ են :Smile: 



> Էս յանի կայֆավատ ես ըլնում, հա՞, ընգեր :


Չէ, ընդամենը իմ համեստկարծիքն եմ հայտնում… Դե եթե միայն դուք եք տեսնում բատկերներ այդ նկարներում (իմ համեստ կարծիքով, աշխարհում ոչ մեկը, նկարչության գիտակները միայն,  այդպիսի բաներ չէին ասի)… 

ՀԳ. Եթե կայֆավատի մտքով ասեյի, ուրեմն նաև ես ինձ վրա էլ կայֆավատ պետք է լինեյի, որովհետև ես էլ եմ տեսել «ՊԱՏԿԵՐՆԵՐ» այդ նկարներում… :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե օրինակ պատկերացրա այգում ես մենակ կանաչ գույան ամեն ինչ վերևն էլ նայում էս կանաչ գույնի ցելաֆոնա քաշած, արևն էլ ամպի տակա կարճ ասած մենակ կանաչ գույնա շուրջ բոլորդ, ուրիշ ոչ մի գույն ինչքան ուզում ես ման արի չես գտնի, էտ պատկերից քո մոտ սրտխառնոց կառաջանա???


Չեմ պատկերացնում տենց բան, ճիշտն ասած  :Smile: : Լրիվ նույն գույնը մեկ ա՝ չի լինի: Միշտ էլ լույս ու ստվերի խաղ կա, բաց ու մուգ կա, շարժու՛մ կա, ի վերջո:

Բնության ամենատուֆտա կտորն էլ ամենահանճարեղ նկարից միշտ հանճարեղ ու բազմազան ա:

Հ.Գ. Էդ կանաչ ցելաֆոնը երբվանի՞ց ա բնություն  :LOL: :

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, ընդամենը իմ համեստկարծիքն եմ հայտնում… Դե եթե միայն *դուք եք տեսնում բատկերներ այդ նկարներում* (իմ համեստ կարծիքով, աշխարհում ոչ մեկը, նկարչության գիտակները միայն,  այդպիսի բաներ չէին ասի)… 
> 
> ՀԳ. Եթե կայֆավատի մտքով ասեյի, ուրեմն նաև ես ինձ վրա էլ կայֆավատ պետք է լինեյի, որովհետև *ես էլ եմ տեսել* «ՊԱՏԿԵՐՆԵՐ» այդ նկարներում…


Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես թեման գոնե մի քիչ կարդալ:
Կարդա՛, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: Ահագին նոր բաներ կիմանաս. ասեք՝ տարբեր մարդկանց տարբեր դիրքորոշումների մասին:

----------


## Terminator

> Ոչ, կասեմ, որ բացարձակապես չես հասկանում թե ես ինչի մասին եմ խոսում, ու ընդամենը գրում ես, ինչ-որ բան գրած լինելու համար  (սմայլիկների (C)-ն պատկանում է Տերմինատորին):


ԼԱվ էլ հասկանում եմ, բայց ես չեմ ուզում շաաաաատ խորանալ խոսքերի մեջ (Ընդանրապես ոչ մեկի), դրա համար էլ, կարծիք է ստեղծվում, որ ես գրում եմ միայն գրելու համար, իսկ եթե գոնե դուցանկություն ունենայիր խորանալու խոսքերիս իմաստի մեջ, շատ լավ կհասկանայիր, թէ ես ինչ եմ ասում կամ էլ խոմ ես այդ նկարիչը չեմ, որ իմ խոսքերի մեջ էլ յուրահատուկ բան տեսնես, ոչինչ, չեմ նեղանում, կյանք ա, կպտահի: :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Terminator

> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես թեման գոնե մի քիչ կարդալ:
> Կարդա՛, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս: Ահագին նոր բաներ կիմանաս. ասեք՝ տարբեր մարդկանց տարբեր դիրքորոշումների մասին:


Դե 1-ին և վերջին 3 էջերը կարդացել եմ և …

ՀԳ… Առանց մեկնաբանության :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ԼԱվ էլ հասկանում եմ, բայց ես չեմ ուզում շաաաաատ խորանալ խոսքերի մեջ (Ընդանրապես ոչ մեկի), դրա համար էլ, կարծիք է ստեղծվում, որ ես գրում եմ միայն գրելու համար, իսկ եթե գոնե դուցանկություն ունենայիր խորանալու խոսքերիս իմաստի մեջ, շատ լավ կհասկանայիր, թէ ես ինչ եմ ասում կամ էլ խոմ ես այդ նկարիչը չեմ, որ իմ խոսքերի մեջ էլ յուրահատուկ բան տեսնես, ոչինչ, չեմ նեղանում, կյանք ա, կպտահի:


1. Գրիր առավելագույնս հստակ ու պարզ, քանի որ դա էլ է դիմացինիդ նկատմամբ հարգանքի նշան:
2. «Զվարճալիից» դուրս թեմաներում գրիր, եթե լուրջ բան ունես ասելու կամ, առնվազն, լուրջ մտածել ես գրածիդ մասին: Հիշի՛ր, որ սա չաթ չէ, այլ մնայուն ռեսուրս:
3. Եթե գրելու բան չունես, ոչինչ մի՛ գրիր:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Չեմ պատկերացնում տենց բան, ճիշտն ասած : Լրիվ նույն գույնը մեկ ա՝ չի լինի: Միշտ էլ լույս ու ստվերի խաղ կա, բաց ու մուգ կա, շարժու՛մ կա, ի վերջո:
> 
> Բնության ամենատուֆտա կտորն էլ ամենահանճարեղ նկարից միշտ հանճարեղ ու բազմազան ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Էդ կանաչ ցելաֆոնը երբվանի՞ց ա բնություն :


Հարցը ցելաֆանը չի, եթե քեզ տենց չդզեց կարամ ասենք փոխեմ կանաչ տերևներով գործած ցանցով :LOL: , հարցը էնա որ մի գույնի ազդեցությունը նույնպես կարա լինի շատ հզոր, ու ոչ պակաս մտածելու ու խորհելու տեղիք տա, թե բնության մեջ թե ասենք նկարում, այսինքն դնել ու ասել քանի որ մի գույնա կամ երկու գույնա ուրեմն արժեք չունի, սխալ ա :Wink: , ուրիշ բան որ ասենք ես ու դու էտ նկարի հենց բնօրինակն էլ նայենք ու մեզ ոչ մի բան չասի, էտ կնշանակի որ մենք չհասկացանք էտ նկարը ու ոչ թե զիբիլա նկարը, եթե աշխարհում թեկուզ մի հոգու, բացի Մալևիչից էտ նկարը հոգեհարազատ ա կամ ավելին արվեստի գործ ուրեմն ինքը չի կարա զիբիլ լինի :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> : Բնության մեջ համասեռ ֆոն որտե՞ղ կա: Պարզ ա՝ որ մենակ մարդու, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ Մալևիչի ստեղծածի մասին էի գրում:
> 
> 
> 
> Սևը ուրիշ գույն է, ածխագույնը՝ ուրիշ: Համակարգչային գրաֆիկայից ո՞նց ես: H0S0B0-ն մի գույն է, H0S0B1-ը՝ մի:


Վատ եմ…
Ներիր: Նկատի ունեմ սևի տարբեր երանգները: Բայց դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ: Կարևորը, որ մեկ գույնով նկարներ կան, այն էլ շատ ու գլուխգործոցներ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես նկարը քննարկում եմ՝ որպես հիմք ընդունելով այն մտադրությունը, որ ունեցել է Մալևիչը՝ նկարը բստրելիս: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ նա մտադիր է եղել ներկել հենց *Սև քառակուսի*: Լրիվ սև, լրիվ քառակուսի:
> 
> Իսկ թե նկարելու ընթացքում ինչ մլակ է ընկել ներկի մեջ կամ ինչ մուխլյոժներ են արած եղել ներկն արտադրողները, դա արդեն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:


Հայկ, պատկերներ կցորդներում տեսնու՞մ ես, թե՞ չէ: Ես տեսնում եմ, իսկ դու՞

----------


## Terminator

> 1. Գրիր առավելագույնս հստակ ու պարզ, քանի որ դա էլ է դիմացինիդ նկատմամբ հարգանքի նշան:


Կաշխատեմ ուղղել «Սխալս», մերսի հիշեցնելու համար… :Smile: 




> … որ սա չաթ չէ, այլ մնայուն ռեսուրս:


Իսկ սրա մասին չթի մտածել :Smile:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ես նկարը քննարկում եմ՝ որպես հիմք ընդունելով այն մտադրությունը, որ ունեցել է Մալևիչը՝ նկարը բստրելիս: Իսկ իմ կարծիքով՝ նա մտադիր է եղել ներկել հենց *Սև քառակուսի*: Լրիվ սև, լրիվ քառակուսի:
> 
> Իսկ թե նկարելու ընթացքում ինչ մլակ է ընկել ներկի մեջ կամ ինչ մուխլյոժներ են արած եղել ներկն արտադրողները, դա արդեն ինձ չի հետաքրքրում:


Որևիցե մեկս չեն կարող հաստատ ասել, թե նա ի՞նչ է մտադիր եղել անել… Դա թողնենք, խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հարցը ցելաֆանը չի, եթե քեզ տենց չդզեց կարամ ասենք փոխեմ կանաչ տերևներով գործած ցանցով, հարցը էնա որ մի գույնի ազդեցությունը նույնպես կարա լինի շատ հզոր, ու ոչ պակաս մտածելու ու խորհելու տեղիք տա, թե բնության մեջ թե ասենք նկարում, այսինքն դնել ու ասել քանի որ մի գույնա կամ երկու գույնա ուրեմն արժեք չունի, սխալ ա, ուրիշ բան որ ասենք ես ու դու էտ նկարի հենց բնօրինակն էլ նայենք ու մեզ ոչ մի բան չասի, էտ կնշանակի որ մենք չհասկացանք էտ նկարը ու ոչ թե զիբիլա նկարը, եթե աշխարհում թեկուզ մի հոգու, բացի Մալևիչից էտ նկարը հոգեհարազատ ա կամ ավելին արվեստի գործ ուրեմն ինքը չի կարա զիբիլ լինի


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ մի գույնի ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել շատ հզոր ու որ լիքը խորհելու տեղիք կարող է տալ: Ուղղակի էդ ինձ համար արդեն նկար չի լինի, այլ հենց մեկ գույն: Դրա համար էլ, հաշվի առնելով, որ թեման «Նկարչությունում» է, հակվել եմ այս՝ արդեն հայտնի կարծիքիս:

----------


## Terminator

Լավ, դուք ինձ այդքան քննադատեցիք, սենց մի հարց.
ՁԵՐ ՄԵՋ ԿԱՆ ՆԿԱՐՉՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՇԱՏ ԼԱՎ ՀԱՍԿԱՑՈՂՆԵՐ կամ ՆԿԱՐԻՉՆԵՐ, գոնե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Լավ, դուք ինձ այդքան քննադատեցիք, սենց մի հարց.
> ՁԵՐ ՄԵՋ ԿԱՆ ՆԿԱՐՉՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՇԱՏ ԼԱՎ ՀԱՍԿԱՑՈՂՆԵՐ կամ ՆԿԱՐԻՉՆԵՐ, գոնե ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ*  :Dntknw: 
Ախր ամեն մարդ նկարը մի ձև է հասկանում  :Dntknw:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ մի գույնի ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել շատ հզոր ու որ լիքը խորհելու տեղիք կարող է տալ: Ուղղակի էդ ինձ համար արդեն նկար չի լինի, այլ հենց մեկ գույն: Դրա համար էլ, հաշվի առնելով, որ թեման «Նկարչությունում» է, հակվել եմ այս՝ արդեն հայտնի կարծիքիս:


Նկարի սահմանումը ոնցա որ??? ասենք նկար է համարվում կտավի վրա պատկերված պատկերը եթե այդ պատկերը պարունակում է ասենք ձ-ից ավել գույն, 4-ից պակասի դեպքում դա արդեն ուղղակի գույն է :LOL:  , ավելի ճիշտ գունավոր կտավ :Jpit:

----------


## Երկնային

_էս քառակուսիները ձեր դարդից կլոր կդառնան…  

քվեարկել եմ «չեն» ու լավ եմ արել…_

----------


## Chuk

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ մի գույնի ազդեցությունը կարող է լինել շատ հզոր ու որ լիքը խորհելու տեղիք կարող է տալ: Ուղղակի էդ ինձ համար արդեն նկար չի լինի, այլ հենց մեկ գույն: Դրա համար էլ, հաշվի առնելով, որ թեման «Նկարչությունում» է, հակվել եմ այս՝ արդեն հայտնի կարծիքիս:


Հայկ, այդ դեպքում դու այս գործը պիտի նկար չհամարես, բայց ախր շատ լավ նկար է  :Smile: 
Կցորդ 34677

----------


## Մարկիզ

> _էս քառակուսիները ձեր դարդից կլոր կդառնան…  
> 
> քվեարկել եմ «չեն» ու լավ եմ արել…_


Ի դեպ, կարևոր չի դրանք կլո՞ր են, թե՞ քառակուսի: :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ի դեպ, կարևոր չի դրանք կլո՞ր են, թե՞ քառակուսի:


_ինչքան և կարևոր չի գույնը… 

հիմա մեկը թող փեյնթով կապույտ եռանկյուն նկարի, ստեղ դնի, դուք էլ քննարկեք )))_

----------


## Հայկօ

> Վատ եմ…
> Ներիր: Նկատի ունեմ սևի տարբեր երանգները: Բայց դա այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ: Կարևորը, որ մեկ գույնով նկարներ կան, այն էլ շատ ու գլուխգործոցներ:


Չէ, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ուզեցել ասել: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ընդամենը մեկ սովորական սև գրիչով թղթի վրա ինչ-որ բան ես նկարում, դա արդեն երկու գույնանի նկար է, քանի որ թուղթը սպիտակ է: Մեկ գույն կլիներ, եթե սև թղթի վրա սև թանաքով գծեիր:




> Հայկ, պատկերներ կցորդներում տեսնու՞մ ես, թե՞ չէ: Ես տեսնում եմ, իսկ դու՞


Տեսնում եմ  :Smile: : Սակայն դա դեռ չափանիշ չէ: Շատ տեղեր եմ շատ պատկերներ տեսնում, ընդ որում՝ դրանց մեծագույն մասը կերպարվեստի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, այլ միայն՝ երևակայության:




> Որևիցե մեկս չեն կարող հաստատ ասել, թե նա ի՞նչ է մտադիր եղել անել… Դա թողնենք, խնդրում եմ:


Դե ես իմ տեսանկյունն արդեն ընտրել եմ ու դրան եմ հետևում: Դա էլ ի՛մ համոզմունքն է. ես ա՛յդ կերպ եմ մեկնաբանում իր նկարը:

Մեկ հիշեցում. շատ անգամներ արդեն այստեղ գրել եմ, որ նկարը զուրկ չէ իմաստից, ընդհակառակը՝ լա՜վ էլ մեծ իմաստ ու նշանակություն ունի: Բայց այդ նշանակությունը մանտացնել մինչև «թաքնված պատկերներ» ու «գեղարվեստական արժեքներ» սխալ է: Այն շատ ավելի գլոբալ է:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հայկ, այդ դեպքում դու այս գործը պիտի նկար չհամարես, բայց ախր շատ լավ նկար է 
> Կցորդ 34677


Լավ նկարա իրոք :Hands Up: , նայում ես կարաս խորանաս որ ջրվեժա տափվում վերևից, կարաս խորանաս ժայռեր են ու արանքով գետա հոսում, ինչ ուզես կխորանաս հաստատ չես ասի մետլախա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ նկարա իրոք, նայում ես կարաս խորանաս որ ջրվեժա տափվում վերևից, կարաս խորանաս ժայռեր են ու արանքով գետա հոսում, ինչ ուզես կխորանաս հաստատ չես ասի մետլախա


Ճիշտն ասած անտառ ա  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Նկարի սահմանումը ոնցա որ??? ասենք նկար է համարվում կտավի վրա պատկերված պատկերը եթե այդ պատկերը պարունակում է ասենք ձ-ից ավել գույն, 4-ից պակասի դեպքում դա արդեն ուղղակի գույն է , ավելի ճիշտ գունավոր կտավ


Ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարող եմ համաձայնվել, որ 1-ից ավելի գույն ունեցողն ա նկար  :Smile: :




> Հայկ, այդ դեպքում դու այս գործը պիտի նկար չհամարես, բայց ախր շատ լավ նկար է 
> Կցորդ 34677


*Chuk*, ախր էդտեղ առնվազն մի քսանհինգ հազար գույն կա: Դու, որպես գրաֆիկայից ոչ հեռու մարդ, չես կարող չհամաձայնվել:




> Լավ նկարա իրոք, նայում ես կարաս խորանաս որ ջրվեժա տափվում վերևից, կարաս խորանաս ժայռեր են ու արանքով գետա հոսում, ինչ ուզես կխորանաս հաստատ չես ասի մետլախա


Խորանալու փոխարեն մոնիտորիդ լույսը բացացրու  :Jpit: : Սովորական խոտ ու ծառերի բներ են  :Smile: : Ուրիշ բան չկա, պարզ նկար է:

----------


## Terminator

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ* 
> Ախր ամեն մարդ նկարը մի ձև է հասկանում


Դե նկարիչներ նկատի ունեյի:

Լավ ավելի պարզ բացատրեմ իմ ասելիքը… Միայն նկարնեի իրական արժեքը հասկացողները (Նկարիչներ, գիտակներ և այլն) կարող են միայն ասել, թէ իրականում ինչ է պատկերված նկարում և նկարիչը ինչ էր ուզում ասել, իսկ նկարչությունից հեռու մարդը, նա ով ընդանրապես կապ չունի նկարչության հետ և ընդանրապես չի զբաղվել դրանով, չի կարող ճիշտ գնահատել նկարը… Այստեղ կարելի է գրել 1000-ավոր էջերով, նաև չհոգնել, բայց դա հարցի լուծում չէ վերջնական… 

Ավելի լավ է մտածել, թէ ինչպես լուծել այս հարցը…

ՀԳ. մարդը կարող է, եթե շատ է ուզում, տեսնել նույնիսկ  անհավատալի տեղերում այն, ինչը շատ ցանկանում է… ԴԵ ԻՆՉՔԱՆ ՄԱՐԴ« ԱՅՆՔԱՆ ԷԼ ԿԱՐԾԻՔ

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարող եմ համաձայնվել, որ 1-ից ավելի գույն ունեցողն ա նկար :
> 
> 
> 
> *Chuk*, ախր էդտեղ առնվազն մի քսանհինգ հազար գույն կա: Դու, որպես գրաֆիկայից ոչ հեռու մարդ, չես կարող չհամաձայնվել:
> 
> 
> 
> Խորանալու փոխարեն մոնիտորիդ լույսը բացացրու : Սովորական խոտ ու ծառերի բներ են : Ուրիշ բան չկա, պարզ նկար է:



 :LOL: Այ մարդ կարողա քո համար ծառ ու ծաղկունք ա իմ համար էշի հետև, կարևորն էնա որ նկարա ու մի գույնանիա, Չուկ չհամաձայնես մինչև վերջ պնդի որ մեկ գույնա :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ծայրահեղ դեպքում կարող եմ համաձայնվել, որ 1-ից ավելի գույն ունեցողն ա նկար :


Ես կճշտեմ կասեմ տենց սահմանում կա թե չէ տեսական, բայց կարծում եմ չի լինի :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> *Chuk*, ախր էդտեղ առնվազն մի քսանհինգ հազար գույն կա: Դու, որպես գրաֆիկայից ոչ հեռու մարդ, չես կարող չհամաձայնվել:


Հայկ ջան, ես իհարկե չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, որ այդտեղ ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ 25000 գույն կա, ու միաժամանակ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, որ առնվազն 25000 գույն կա նաև Մալևիչի «սև քառակուսի» կտավում  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չէ, հասկանում եմ՝ ինչ ես ուզեցել ասել: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ընդամենը մեկ սովորական սև գրիչով թղթի վրա ինչ-որ բան ես նկարում, դա արդեն երկու գույնանի նկար է, քանի որ թուղթը սպիտակ է: Մեկ գույն կլիներ, եթե սև թղթի վրա սև թանաքով գծեիր:


Հա, ի՞նչ… :Smile:  Մեզ պարզ չէ նկարելու պրոցեսը… եզրակացությունները տվյալ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, անհիմն են:



> Տեսնում եմ : Սակայն դա դեռ չափանիշ չէ: Շատ տեղեր եմ շատ պատկերներ տեսնում, ընդ որում՝ դրանց մեծագույն մասը կերպարվեստի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի, այլ միայն՝ երևակայության:


Երևակայություն- հարաբերական է երևակայություն կոչվածը:  :Smile:  Ցանկացած նկար «նայելու», «զգալու» համար երևակայություն պետք է ունենալ:

Ամենակարևորն այն է, որ պատկերներ տեսնում ես, տեսնում ենք բոլորս, տեսնում ենք նկարում, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսի պատկեր, որը կերպարվեստի հետ կապ չունի:





> Դե ես իմ տեսանկյունն արդեն ընտրել եմ ու դրան եմ հետևում: Դա էլ ի՛մ համոզմունքն է. ես ա՛յդ կերպ եմ մեկնաբանում իր նկարը:
> Մեկ հիշեցում. շատ անգամներ արդեն այստեղ գրել եմ, որ նկարը զուրկ չէ իմաստից, ընդհակառակը՝ լա՜վ էլ մեծ իմաստ ու նշանակություն ունի: Բայց այդ նշանակությունը մանտացնել մինչև «թաքնված պատկերներ» ու «գեղարվեստական արժեքներ» սխալ է: Այն շատ ավելի գլոբալ է:


Դրանում կարող ենք համոզվել՝ բնօրինակը տեսնելուց հետո միայն: Համաձայն չես՞: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկ ջան, ես իհարկե չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, որ այդտեղ ԱՌՆՎԱԶՆ 25000 գույն կա, ու միաժամանակ չեմ կարող չհամաձայնվել, որ առնվազն 25000 գույն կա նաև Մալևիչի «սև քառակուսի» կտավում


...Եվ մի անգամ էլ խոնարհաբար կրկնեմ, որ ես համոզված եմ, որ Մալևիչը ուզեցել է նկարել հենց լրիվ սև քառակուսի, ու ըստ այդմ էլ էստեղ գրում եմ  :Smile: : Մնացածը տեխնիկական թերություններ են: Թե չէ՝ հա, իհա՛րկե, հազարավոր գույներ էնտեղ էլ կան:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մալևիչինը չգիտեմ չեմ էլ նայել ճիշտն ասած :LOL: , բայց ստեղ կանաչի խփող գույն հաստատ նշմարվումա :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ* 
> Ախր ամեն մարդ նկարը մի ձև է հասկանում


Ինչու ա քեզ էտքան անհասկանալի թվում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ*:
Նկարիչը մասնագիտական աչքով ա նայում նկարին ու հաստատ նկարչությունից ավելի շատ ա հասկանում, քամ ես ու դու: Կոմպիս մեջ մի հատ նկար կար, որը շատ էր դուրս գալիս ու իմ կարծիքով անթերի էր: Մի ծանոթ նկարիչի ցույց տվեցի, վերցրեց նկարեց մի քանի թերություններ շտկելով, ու իրոք նկարը ավելի հաճելի ստացվեց:

----------


## Chuk

> ...Եվ մի անգամ էլ խոնարհաբար կրկնեմ, որ ես համոզված եմ, որ Մալևիչը ուզեցել է նկարել հենց լրիվ սև քառակուսի, ու ըստ այդմ էլ էստեղ գրում եմ : Մնացածը տեխնիկական թերություններ են: Թե չէ՝ հա, իհա՛րկե, հազարավոր գույներ էնտեղ էլ կան:


Ես էլ մի անգամ ևս ավելի խոնարհաբար կրկնեմ, որ հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, սակայն դա ապացուցված չէ ու հնարավոր է որ սխալ է  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ինչու ա քեզ էտքան անհասկանալի թվում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ*:
> Նկարիչը մասնագիտական աչքով ա նայում նկարին ու հաստատ նկարչությունից ավելի շատ ա հասկանում, քամ ես ու դու: Կոմպիս մեջ մի հատ նկար կար, որը շատ էր դուրս գալիս ու իմ կարծիքով անթերի էր: Մի ծանոթ նկարիչի ցույց տվեցի, վերցրեց նկարեց մի քանի թերություններ շտկելով, ու իրոք նկարը ավելի հաճելի ստացվեց:


Համաձայն եմ երկու ձեռով, բայց դա չեղավ շատ լավ հասկացող, դա եղավ իսկապես նկարը հասկացող  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչու ա քեզ էտքան անհասկանալի թվում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ*:
> Նկարիչը մասնագիտական աչքով ա նայում նկարին ու հաստատ նկարչությունից ավելի շատ ա հասկանում, քամ ես ու դու: Կոմպիս մեջ մի հատ նկար կար, որը շատ էր դուրս գալիս ու իմ կարծիքով անթերի էր: Մի ծանոթ նկարիչի ցույց տվեցի, վերցրեց նկարեց մի քանի թերություններ շտկելով, ու իրոք նկարը ավելի հաճելի ստացվեց:


Ես բազում նկարիչների գիտեմ, ում նկարչական ճաշակն ու նկարները հասկանալու ունակությունը դնում եմ խիստ կասկածի տակ, ու հայտարարում, որ ես ավելի լավ գեղագիտական ճաշակ ունեմ ու ավելի լավ եմ ընկալում, հասկանում կերպարվեստը: Թող համարվի մեծամտություն, այսուհանդերձ  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հա, ի՞նչ… Մեզ պարզ չէ նկարելու պրոցեսը… եզրակացությունները տվյալ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, անհիմն են:
> 
> Ամենակարևորն այն է, որ պատկերներ տեսնում ես, տեսնում ենք բոլորս, տեսնում ենք նկարում, այլ ոչ թե այնպիսի պատկեր, որը կերպարվեստի հետ կապ չունի:


*Մարկիզ* ջան, իմ արև՝ էսօր քեզ ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում  :Xeloq:  :Smile: : Նկարելու պրոցեսի պարզ ու բարդ լինելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

Նկարում պատկեր տեսնելը դեռ հերիք չէ, պետք է նաև, որ նկարիչը դիտավորյալ դա նկարած լինի, այլ որ թե այդ պատկերը լինի ավելացված կոնտրաստի ու վառ երևակայության ծնունդ:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ մի անգամ ևս ավելի խոնարհաբար կրկնեմ, որ հարգում եմ քո կարծիքը, սակայն դա ապացուցված չէ ու հնարավոր է որ սխալ է


Իհա՛րկե ապացուցված չէ: Քիչ առաջ արդեն գրեցի, որ իմ կարծիքը բնավ էլ դոգմա համարվել չի կարող. քավ լիցի: Բայց դե ես մի ինչ-որ կարծիք պե՛տք է, չէ՞, ունենայի: Հիմա դա է: Դու կհարգեի՞ր, եթե առանց վստահ կարծիք ունենալու էստեղ էջերով գրեի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես բազում նկարիչների գիտեմ, ում նկարչական ճաշակն ու նկարները հասկանալու ունակությունը դնում եմ խիստ կասկածի տակ, ու հայտարարում, որ ես ավելի լավ գեղագիտական ճաշակ ունեմ ու ավելի լավ եմ ընկալում, հասկանում կերպարվեստը: Թող համարվի մեծամտություն, այսուհանդերձ


Չուկ ջան, կարող ա քո ճաշակը ավելի լավն ա, բայց նկարչության մեջ կան նյուանսներ, որոնց դու չես տիրապետում: Օրինակ լույսի ճիշտ անկյան ընտրությունը, ստվերի ճիշտ կառուցումը եւ այլն:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ճիշտն ասած անտառ ա


Ես էլ տեսա բայց  :Xeloq:  Ծառ որ հաստատ տեսա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> Իհա՛րկե ապացուցված չէ: Քիչ առաջ արդեն գրեցի, որ իմ կարծիքը բնավ էլ դոգմա համարվել չի կարող. քավ լիցի: Բայց դե ես մի ինչ-որ կարծիք պե՛տք է, չէ՞, ունենայի: Հիմա դա է: Դու կհարգեի՞ր, եթե առանց վստահ կարծիք ունենալու էստեղ էջերով գրեի:


Փաստորեն դու ինձ չե՞ս հարգում, որ ես առանց վստահ կարծիք ունենալու էջերով գրում եմ  :LOL: 
Լավ, չշեղվենք  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Համաձայն եմ երկու ձեռով, բայց դա չեղավ շատ լավ հասկացող, դա եղավ իսկապես նկարը հասկացող


Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ նկարը էլի հասկանում են, բայց այդքան լավ չէ: Կան չէ՞ լավ եւ վատ նկարիչներ:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, կարող ա քո ճաշակը ավելի լավն ա, բայց նկարչության մեջ կան նյուանսներ, որոնց դու չես տիրապետում: Օրինակ լույսի ճիշտ անկյան ընտրությունը, ստվերի ճիշտ կառուցումը եւ այլն:


Դե չես կարող ասել  :Blush: 
Ամեն դեպքում «ակադեմիական» «պրոֆեսիոնալ» շատ նկարիչների նկարը հասկանալու կեղծ ունակություններից ու զուտ «փիլիսոփայական» «վերից» խոսելուց տրաքում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Terminator

> Ես բազում նկարիչների գիտեմ, ում նկարչական ճաշակն ու նկարները հասկանալու ունակությունը դնում եմ խիստ կասկածի տակ, ու հայտարարում, որ ես ավելի լավ գեղագիտական ճաշակ ունեմ ու ավելի լավ եմ ընկալում, հասկանում կերպարվեստը: Թող համարվի մեծամտություն, այսուհանդերձ


Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ, հայտնի նկարիչը, նա ով գոնե մի նկար է նկարել և գոնե 2 հոգի հավանում են այդ նկարը, կարող է սխալ դիտարկել նկարը :Shok: , իսկ դու ճիշտ, թող անհամեստ չթվամ, բայց հարցնեմ, ինչով կմեկնաբանես դա, օրինակ… :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մարդիկ էլ կան, որ նկարը էլի հասկանում են, բայց այդքան լավ չէ: Կան չէ՞ լավ եւ վատ նկարիչներ:


Դե հիմա ամեն նկարիչ նույնպես նկարը մի ձև է հասկանում: ՈՒ ես հաստատ չեմ կարող պնդել, որ այս նկարիչը ավելի լավ հասկացավ նկարը քան այն մյուսը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Մարկիզ* ջան, իմ արև՝ էսօր քեզ ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում : Նկարելու պրոցեսի պարզ ու բարդ լինելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
> 
> Նկարում պատկեր տեսնելը դեռ հերիք չէ, պետք է նաև, որ նկարիչը դիտավորյալ դա նկարած լինի, այլ որ թե այդ պատկերը լինի ավելացված կոնտրաստի ու վառ երևակայության ծնունդ:


 :LOL:  

Դիտողների երևակայության ծնունդ: Համաձայն եմ: Բայց մենք դեռևս չենք դիտել:

Մալևիչը պատկերներ է ստեղծել ու «դիտավորյալ» է դա արել: Սա իմ կարծիքն է: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստորեն դու ինձ չե՞ս հարգում, որ ես առանց վստահ կարծիք ունենալու էջերով գրում եմ 
> Լավ, չշեղվենք


Դե՜...



> Աշխարհում հաստատ մի բան կա միայն,
> Այն է, որ հաստատ ոչ մի բան չկա:


Քո համոզմունքն այն է, որ թեմայի շրջանակներում հարյուր տոկոսով ոչ մի բանի վրա վստահ լինել չես կարող: Ու մինչև հիմա դրանից չես շեղվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուրեմն ըստ քեզ, հայտնի նկարիչը, նա ով գոնե մի նկար է նկարել և գոնե 2 հոգի հավանում են այդ նկարը, կարող է սխալ դիտարկել նկարը, իսկ դու ճիշտ, թող անհամեստ չթվամ, բայց հարցնեմ, ինչով կմեկնաբանես դա, օրինակ…


Բայց ինչու՞ հիմա էլ եկանք հայտնիներին  :Think: 
Ու ընդհանրապես հայտնիությունը երբեմն բոլորովին կապ չունի տվյալ նկարչի ընդունակությունների հետ:
Մենք խոսում ենք նկարչի մասին, մենք խոսում ենք մարդու՝ նկարը ընկալելու ունակության մասին, մենք խոսում մարդու սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքի մասին:

Այն պահից սկսած, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը կսկսի ճշգրիտ հիմնավորումներ ու հաշվարկներ ներկայացնել նկարի համար, այդ նկարը կդադարի արվեստ լինելուց, կդառնա հերթական արհեստական գործ, այդ նկարի հեղինակը՝ շարքային արհեստավոր:

Եվ անշուշտ ցանկացած մարդ կարող է այնպիսի հայացք ունենալ, որ ավելի լավ ընկալի ու հասկանա նկարը, քան ասենք Ռեմբրանտը: Էլ չասած զուտ գիտական աչքի ընկալման մասին, մարդու աչքի ռեցեպտորների մասին, քանի որ ապացուցված է, որ ամեն մարդ տեսած գույների քանակը տարբերվում է մյուսինից ու կան այնպիսիք, ովքեր ավելի շատ գույներ են տեսնում՝ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ:

Ու այս փակուղային մտքերը. «եթե նկարիչ չես ուրեմն...» պետք է մոռանալ: Որովհետև արվեստն ու նկարները նրա համար են, որ դրանք ընկալեն ոչ միայն այդ գործի գիտակները (տվյալ դեպքում հիմնականում նկարիչները), այլև մյուսները:

----------


## Terminator

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում *նկարչությունը շատ լավ հասկացողներ* 
> Ախր ամեն մարդ նկարը մի ձև է հասկանում


Morpheus_NS-ն շատ ճիշտ բացատրեց այն, ինչը ես ուզում էի ասել…
Ես ընդամենը ուզում եմ ասել, որ եթե ճիշտը ուզում եք իմանալ, ապա պետք է դիմել մասնագետի, այլ ոչ թէ չհասկանալով և չմայելով մասնագետի աչքերով, տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ անել և չգալ վերջնական կարծիքի… :Smile: 

ՀԳ. բայց եթե CHUK-ը չի ընդունում մասնագետի կարծիքը (կարծում եմ նա կհասկանա ինչ նկատի ունեմ), ապա ավելի լավ է անիմաստ շարունակենք գրել ու գրել, մի տասնյակ էջեր նորից: :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

Հազիվ թեմայի շրջանակներում մի անգամ *Chuk*-ի հետ համակարծիք ենք  :Smile: :

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԳ. բայց եթե CHUK-ը չի ընդունում մասնագետի կարծիքը (կարծում եմ նա կհասկանա ինչ նկատի ունեմ), ապա ավելի լավ է անիմաստ շարունակենք գրել ու գրել, մի տասնյակ էջեր նորից:


Այդ դեպքում առաջարկում եմ ֆորումի որևէ քննարկման չմասնակցել, քանի որ չգիտեմ թե մասնագիտությունդ ինչ է, բայց միանշանակ ֆորումի բոլոր թեմատիկաներին չի բավարարի, իսկ ունեցածդ մասնագիտությունում էլ միանշանակ կարծիք պնդելու իրավունքը վիճարկում եմ, քանի որ վստահ չեմ, որ այնքան լավ մասնագետ ես, որ մինչև վերջ կարելի է վստահել խոսքերիդ:

Իսկ փոխարենը կարելի է հիշել մարդու ուղեղն ինչի համար է նախատեսված ու շարունակել քննարկումը:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե չես կարող ասել 
> Ամեն դեպքում «ակադեմիական» «պրոֆեսիոնալ» շատ նկարիչների նկարը հասկանալու կեղծ ունակություններից ու զուտ «փիլիսոփայական» «վերից» խոսելուց տրաքում եմ


Չուկ ջան, հնարավոր է, որ ես սխալվում եմ ու դու հասկանում ես այդ նյուանսները, բայց դա էլ գալիս է ապացուցելու իմ այն ասած, որ այդ ամենին տիրապետելով դու դառնում ես նկարչությունից լավ հասկացող: Ես միայն դա էի ասում:

----------


## Terminator

> Բայց ինչու՞ հիմա էլ եկանք հայտնիներին 
> Ու ընդհանրապես հայտնիությունը երբեմն բոլորովին կապ չունի տվյալ նկարչի ընդունակությունների հետ:
> Մենք խոսում ենք նկարչի մասին, մենք խոսում ենք մարդու՝ նկարը ընկալելու ունակության մասին, մենք խոսում մարդու սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքի մասին:
> 
> Այն պահից սկսած, երբ ինչ-որ մեկը կսկսի ճշգրիտ հիմնավորումներ ու հաշվարկներ ներկայացնել նկարի համար, այդ նկարը կդադարի արվեստ լինելուց, կդառնա հերթական արհեստական գործ, այդ նկարի հեղինակը՝ շարքային արհեստավոր:
> 
> Եվ անշուշտ ցանկացած մարդ կարող է այնպիսի հայացք ունենալ, որ ավելի լավ ընկալի ու հասկանա նկարը, քան ասենք Ռեմբրանտը: Էլ չասած զուտ գիտական աչքի ընկալման մասին, մարդու աչքի ռեցեպտորների մասին, քանի որ ապացուցված է, որ ամեն մարդ տեսած գույների քանակը տարբերվում է մյուսինից ու կան այնպիսիք, ովքեր ավելի շատ գույներ են տեսնում՝ անհամեմատ ավելի շատ:
> 
> Ու այս փակուղային մտքերը. «եթե նկարիչ չես ուրեմն...» պետք է մոռանալ: Որովհետև արվեստն ու նկարները նրա համար են, որ դրանք ընկալեն ոչ միայն այդ գործի գիտակները (տվյալ դեպքում հիմնականում նկարիչները), այլև մյուսները:


Բայց նկարը այնպես չհասկացողը, ինչպես հասկանում են գիտակները, ՉՊԵՏՔ Է ԻՄԱՆԱՆ ՆԿԱՐԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԸ  և մեկնաբանեն իրենց իմացածով, ինճպես արվում է այստեղ և չիմանան գիտակների կարծիքը թէ իրականում ինչ է ներկայացնում տվյալ նկարը և նկարիչը ինչի համար է նկարել նկարը և թե ինչ է ուզում ասել… Եթե դու ուզում ես մնալ «խավարում» և չիմանալ իրականում ինճ նկարներ են դրանք, չնդունելով գիտակների ասածը, ապա դա քո գործն է :Smile:  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց նկարը այնպես չհասկացողը, ինչպես հասկանում են գիտակները, ՉՊԵՏՔ Է ԻՄԱՆԱՆ ՆԿԱՐԻ ԻՐԱԿԱՆ ԱՐԺԵՔԸ  և մեկնաբանեն իրենց իմացածով, ինճպես արվում է այստեղ և չիմանան գիտակների կարծիքը թէ իրականում ինչ է ներկայացնում տվյալ նկարը և նկարիչը ինչի համար է նկարել նկարը և թե ինչ է ուզում ասել… Եթե դու ուզում ես մնալ «խավարում» և չիմանալ իրականում ինճ նկարներ են դրանք, չնդունելով գիտակների ասածը, ապա դա քո գործն է


Հարգելի ՏերմինԱտոր, անգամ քո ասած «գիտակները» հաճախ չեն կարող իմանալ թե իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում նկարը, ինչ է ուզել ասել հեղինակը և այլն: Այդ քո ասած «գիտակները», ինչպես և ես, ընդամենը հայտնում են իրենց ընկալածը, ու հերիք ա թեման վերածել աբսուրդի... արվեստը ֆիզիկա չի, որ գիտակից պատասխան ստանաք, արվեստը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չի, արվեստը զգայականով ընկալելու, զգալու համար նախատեսված բան է, ոչ թե բանաձևելու, որ գնանք գիտակների բերենք՝ կարծիքներն իմանալու համար ու մեր կարծիքն էլ հարմարեցնենք այդ կարծիքին: «Գիտակների» կարծիքները կարելի է ընդամենը ընդունել ի գիտություն, իմանալ որ այդպիսի կարծի գոյություն ունի: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ որ ի տարբերություն քեզ, այս կտավների մասին բազում «գիտակների» կարծիքների եմ ծանոթացել ու կարծում եմ, որ քննարկման մասնակիցներից շատերն էլ: Մի էժանացրու արվեստն ու այս թեման:

----------


## Terminator

> Հարգելի ՏերմինԱտոր, անգամ քո ասած «գիտակները» հաճախ չեն կարող իմանալ թե իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում նկարը, ինչ է ուզել ասել հեղինակը և այլն: Այդ քո ասած «գիտակները», ինչպես և ես, ընդամենը հայտնում են իրենց ընկալածը, ու հերիք ա թեման վերածել աբսուրդի... արվեստը ֆիզիկա չի, որ գիտակից պատասխան ստանաք, արվեստը ճշգրիտ գիտություն չի, արվեստը զգայականով ընկալելու, զգալու համար նախատեսված բան է, ոչ թե բանաձևելու, որ գնանք գիտակների բերենք՝ կարծիքներն իմանալու համար ու մեր կարծիքն էլ հարմարեցնենք այդ կարծիքին: «Գիտակների» կարծիքները կարելի է ընդամենը ընդունել ի գիտություն, իմանալ որ այդպիսի կարծի գոյություն ունի: Ի դեպ, կարծում եմ որ ի տարբերություն քեզ, այս կտավների մասին բազում «գիտակների» կարծիքների եմ ծանոթացել ու կարծում եմ, որ քննարկման մասնակիցներից շատերն էլ: Մի էժանացրու արվեստն ու այս թեման:


Հարգելի Chuk, Էլի իրար չհասկացանք… Ես չեմ էլ էժանացնում այս թեման… 
Ի դեպ, որ ասում ես մարդ պետք է  ինքնուրյուն հասկանա նկարի արժեքը, ապա ըստ քեզ, կարելի է յուրանքաչյուր երեխայի նկարն էլ համարել «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑ», չնդունելով իմ ասած «գիտակների» խոսքերը և արհամարելով դրանք երեխայի նկարներն էլ համեմատել  «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐԻ» հետ, բայց չէ որ հասկացողը կարող է ասել, դա իրոք նկար է թէ խզբզանք, իսկ չհասկացողի համար կարող է խզբզանքն էլ համարվել կարգին գործ: ԴԵ ՃԱՇԱԿԻՆ ԸՆԿԵՐ ՉԿԱ

ՀԳ. Ի դեպ, եթե քո ասեածով լիեր, ապա չէին լինի արվեստի ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՆԵՐԸ և ՔՆՆԱԴԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի Chuk, Էլի իրար չհասկացանք… Ես չեմ էլ էժանացնում այս թեման… 
> Ի դեպ, որ ասում ես մարդ պետք է  ինքնուրյուն հասկանա նկարի արժեքը, ապա ըստ քեզ, կարելի է յուրանքաչյուր երեխայի նկարն էլ համարել «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑ», չնդունելով իմ ասած «գիտակների» խոսքերը և արհամարելով դրանք երեխայի նկարներն էլ համեմատել  «ԳԼՈՒԽԳՈՐԾՈՑՆԵՐԻ» հետ, բայց չէ որ հասկացողը կարող է ասել, դա իրոք նկար է թէ խզբզանք, իսկ չհասկացողի համար կարող է խզբզանքն էլ համարվել կարգին գործ: ԴԵ ՃԱՇԱԿԻՆ ԸՆԿԵՐ ՉԿԱ


Էխ-էխ  :Smile: 
Արվեստը հասկացող մարդը, անկախ իր ստացած գիտելիքից, անկապ խզբզոցը գլուխգործոց չի համարի:
Պահանջում եմ չշեղել թեման:

----------


## Terminator

> Էխ-էխ 
> Արվեստը հասկացող մարդը, անկախ իր ստացած գիտելիքից, անկապ խզբզոցը գլուխգործոց չի համարի:
> Պահանջում եմ չշեղել թեման:


Այ Chuk, վերջը քեզ չհասկացա, համ իմ ասածն ես հաստատում համ էլ, ասում ես, «կներես», պահանջում ես :Smile: , որ թեմայից չշեղվեմ… Ես էլ այդ եմ ասում, նկատի ունեմ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԸ ՀԱՍԿԱՑՈՂԻՆ կամ իմ խոսքերով «գիտակին» էլի: Ես նրանց նկատի ունեյի, ոչ թէ չհասկացողին, բայց համ էլ ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է որոշակի հասկացության գալ, թէ վերջապես այդ նկարներն ինչ են և ինչի համար են ստեղծված:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այ Chuk, վերջը քեզ չհասկացա, համ իմ ասածն ես հաստատում համ էլ, ասում ես, «կներես», պահանջում ես, որ թեմայից չշեղվեմ… Ես էլ այդ եմ ասում, նկատի ունեմ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԸ ՀԱՍԿԱՑՈՂԻՆ կամ իմ խոսքերով «գիտակին» էլի: Ես նրանց նկատի ունեյի, ոչ թէ չհասկացողին, բայց համ էլ ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է որոշակի հասկացության գալ, թէ վերջապես այդ նկարներն ինչ են և ինչի համար են ստեղծված:


Էս թեմայում հենց դրանով էլ զբաղված են :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Այ Chuk, վերջը քեզ չհասկացա, համ իմ ասածն ես հաստատում համ էլ, ասում ես, «կներես», պահանջում ես, որ թեմայից չշեղվեմ… Ես էլ այդ եմ ասում, նկատի ունեմ ԱՐՎԵՍՏԸ ՀԱՍԿԱՑՈՂԻՆ կամ իմ խոսքերով «գիտակին» էլի: Ես նրանց նկատի ունեյի, ոչ թէ չհասկացողին, բայց համ էլ ես ասում եմ, որ պետք է որոշակի հասկացության գալ, թէ վերջապես այդ նկարներն ինչ են և ինչի համար են ստեղծված:


Լավ, հուսով եմ այս անգամ կհասկանաս: ԹԵմայի քննարկման մասնակիցների մեծ մասը, վստահ եմ, որ շատ լավ հասկանում են արվեստ: Մասնավորապես այդպիսի պնդում կարող եմ անհամեստորեն անել իմ մասին, համեստորեն Վարպետի, Հայկօի, Տրիբունի և այլն: Այնպես որ նորից պահանջում եմ թեման չշեղել ու չլցնել այլ քննարկման նյութ հանդիսացող գրառումներով:

----------


## WhiteSmoke{F}

օօօհ ես անչափ տպավորված եմ: Ու տիեզերական և բնական բոլոր օրենքների համաձայն սովորական մահկանացուի աչքը / բացառությամբ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր տելեպատ են. կամ գերըզգայուն են/ կարող է որսալ և ճանաչել միայն այն, ինչի համար ինքը նախապես ծրագրավորված է: Մենք տեսնում ենք միայնա այն ինչը նախապես ծրագրավորված է մեր ոգու մեջ: Իսկ մնացածը ուղղակի չենք տեսնում, քանի որ չգիտենք դրա գոյության մասին: Մենք չենք տեսնում անսահմանությունը, չենք տեսնում հավերժությունը:
Հետո էլ նկարներին նայելու հատուկ տեխնիկա կա: Ու կարևոր չէ նույնիսկ դրա մեջ պատկեր գտնելը: Եթե կարողանաս ամբողջովին թուլանալ և բնության՝ օդի, ծաղիկների, ձյան հետ մեկ դառնալ: Հնարավոր է նկարի գաղափարը հասու դառնա մեր գիտակցությանը: Հնարավոր է սա շատ ուժեղ հանելուկ է:
Կամ էլ դիտելու բարդ տեխնիկա ունի: Երբ մի քանի վայրկյան հայացքը սառեցնում են մի կետի, հետո էլ հայացքը 4 անկյուններով արագ փոխում են, ու միանգամից բերում են կենտրոն: Ու այդ պահին բացվում է նկարը: 
Հիշեք աուդիո քարդերի մասին, որը փոքեր խաղացողները ֆռացնում են: Սովորական աչքով, դրանք հասարակ քարդեր են: Բայց ձև կա դրանց նայելու: Ու աչքերի բիբերը ճիշտ մեծացնել, փոքրացնելու դեպքում, բոլոր քարդերը կարողանում ես տեսնել թափանցիկ: Դա տեխնիկա է

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեր հոգեբանները կհաստատեն, որ գոյություն ունի այսպիսի մի էֆֆեկտ, որը բազմաթիվ անգամ փորձարկվել է հոգեբանների կողմից. պատահականորեն ընտրվում է 100 մարդուց բաղկացած խումբ, բոլորին տալիս են պարկ, մեջը` 100 հատ սպիտակ գույնի գնդիկներով, ասենք թե: 100-ից 95 ի հետ պայմանավորվում են, որ նրանք պետք է տոպրակից հանեն սպիտակ գույնի գնդիկ և ասեն, որ այն սև է: Փորձարկման ժամանակ, 90 % դեպքերում մնացած 5 մարդը, որոնց հետ ոչինչ պայմանավորված չէր, հանում են գնդիկը ու կրկնում են, որ գնդիկը սև է և միայն 5-10% մարդիկ են ասում ճիշտը:


Լավ օրինակ էր, իմ սիրած օրինակներից մեկն է: Կասե՞ս առաջին անգամ որտեղ ես լսել կամ կարդացել սրա մասին: 

Կներեք օֆֆտոպի համար:

----------


## Ռեդ

Երկար մտածելուց, տանջվելուց, խորհելուց հետո որոշեցի չտանջվել ու քվեարկել "*են*"
Հայկօ, չսկսես  :Jpit:  Բացատրեմ թե խի եմ քվեարկել, որ այդ նկարը գլուխգործոց է
Ինքը նկարը որպես "նկար" չեմ համարի գլուխգործոց: Չեմ էլ հավատում, որ նկարի ետին ֆոնում ինչ-որ ուրիշ բան կա նկարած: Բայց ասեմ մի բան. ես չեմ լսել Մալևիչի այլ նկարների մասին ու չեմ տեսել դրանք /վիրտուալ/: Մալևիչի մասին լսածս առաջին բանը "Սև քառակուսի" նկարի մասին էր: Ի՞նչ ստացվեց. ստացվեց են, որ Մալևիչի այդ նկարը ԱՎԵԼԻ ՄԵԾ ճանաչում բերեց նրան, նրա անունն արդես սկսվեց ԱՎԵԼԻ ճանաչելի դառնալ: Փաստորեն, այդ մարդը, խաբեց սաղին ու իր անունն սփռեց աշխարհով մեկ:  :Jpit:  Հենց դրա համար էլ կհամարեմ, որ նրա արածը դեմքություն էր ու կքվեարկեմ "են":
Հայկօ, նույն կերպ ես չէի լսել *John Cage*ի անունը, մինչև չլսեցի, որ մարդիկ խոսում են նրա 4'33'' ստեղծագործության մասին: Ստեղծագործությունն ինքը լռություն էր, կարծեմ էլի եմ ասել՝ բեմի վրա ոչինչ չէին նվագում: Էդ գործը, որպես երաժշտական գործ, 0 է, բայց էն փաստը, որ էդ գործով Cage-ը ավելի մեծ ճանաչում ձեռք բերեց, ինձ ստիպում է համարել այն գլուխգործոց:
Վարպետ, ինչ կասեք:  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վարպետ, ինչ կասեք:


Կհարգեմ քո կարծիքը, Արամ ջան, մանավանդ որ այն լավ հիմնավորված ու իրոք գոյության իրավունք ունեցող տեսակետ է :Smile: 
Բայց կավելացնեմ, որ "գլուխգործոց" հասկացությունն ինձ մոտ քիչ այլ ասոցիացիա է առաջացնում: Եթե քվերակությունը ստեղծված լիներ որպես "Համարում եք Սև քառակուսին պատմության ամենահայտնի նկարներից մեկը" կամ "Որն է Մալևիչի ամենահայտնի նկարը" կամ "Արդյոք Սև քառակուսին արժանի է համարվել որպես մնայուն արժեք` գեղանկարչության պատմության մեջ", ապա ես էլ կքվեարկեի այո :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կհարգեմ քո կարծիքը, Արամ ջան, մանավանդ որ այն լավ հիմնավորված ու իրոք գոյության իրավունք ունեցող տեսակետ է
> Բայց կավելացնեմ, որ "գլուխգործոց" հասկացությունն ինձ մոտ քիչ այլ ասոցիացիա է առաջացնում: Եթե քվերակությունը ստեղծված լիներ որպես "Համարում եք Սև քառակուսին պատմության ամենահայտնի նկարներից մեկը" կամ "Որն է Մալևիչի ամենահայտնի նկարը" կամ "Արդյոք Սև քառակուսին արժանի է համարվել որպես մնայուն արժեք` գեղանկարչության պատմության մեջ", ապա ես էլ կքվեարկեի այո


Ճիշտ ես  :Smile: , իմ հարցումը մի քիչ լայնոտ հասկացողությամբ հարցում է: Ինչպես նաև "գլուխգործոց" հասկացողությունը: Ամեն մարդ մի ձև է հասկանում:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Հիմար նկար է, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի խորություն, բովանդակություն չունեցող: Իրականում անգամ չեմ շտապի նկար անվանել, որովհետև վրձնի՝ թղթի վրա կամայական հարվածները դեռ բավարան չեն նկար ստեղծելու, այն էլ լավ, գլուխգործոց նկար ստեղծելու համար: Պարզապես մարդիկ սիրում են խորհրդավորությունները, դրա համար այդ նկարը այսպիսի լայն արձագանքների առիթ է դարձել ողջ աշխարհում: Մարդիկ ուզում են իրենց յուրատիպությունը ցույց տալու համար հավատալ, որ այնտեղ ուրիշ խորություն էլ կա, ու այդ խորությունների մասին խոսում են: Շատերն անգամ հավատում են դրան: Իրականում սևը, որը ադիտիվ գունային մոդելում բոլոր գույների համախումբն է, լավ երևակայություն ունեցող մարդուն երկար նայելու դեպքում բազում պատկերներ կբացի: Դա երբևէ չի նշանակի, որ այդ պատկերները ստեղծել է Մալևիչը: Ընդամենը խաբեբայություն է այս նկարը և կարելի է դասել աշխարհի ամենագլուխգործոց խաբեբայությունների շարքում  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2009), ars83 (12.01.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.01.2009), Հայկօ (11.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (12.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Հիմար նկար է, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի խորություն, բովանդակություն չունեցող: Իրականում անգամ չեմ շտապի նկար անվանել, որովհետև վրձնի՝ թղթի վրա կամայական հարվածները դեռ բավարան չեն նկար ստեղծելու, այն էլ լավ, գլուխգործոց նկար ստեղծելու համար: Պարզապես մարդիկ սիրում են խորհրդավորությունները, դրա համար այդ նկարը այսպիսի լայն արձագանքների առիթ է դարձել ողջ աշխարհում: Մարդիկ ուզում են իրենց յուրատիպությունը ցույց տալու համար հավատալ, որ այնտեղ ուրիշ խորություն էլ կա, ու այդ խորությունների մասին խոսում են: Շատերն անգամ հավատում են դրան: Իրականում սևը, որը ադիտիվ գունային մոդելում բոլոր գույների համախումբն է, լավ երևակայություն ունեցող մարդուն երկար նայելու դեպքում բազում պատկերներ կբացի: Դա երբևէ չի նշանակի, որ այդ պատկերները ստեղծել է Մալևիչը: Ընդամենը խաբեբայություն է այս նկարը և կարելի է դասել աշխարհի ամենագլուխգործոց խաբեբայությունների շարքում


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ մինչև բնօրինակը տեսնելը, պետք չէ նման ծայրահեղ կարծիք հայտնել:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2009), ars83 (12.01.2009), Chuk (12.01.2009), Kita (12.01.2009), Աթեիստ (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ մինչև բնօրինակը տեսնելը, պետք չէ նման ծայրահեղ կարծիք հայտնել:


Վերջապես էս մարդն էլ հասկացավ  :LOL: 
Իհարկե առանց բնօրինակ տեսնելու միանշանակ եզրակացության հնարավոր չի գալ  :Wink:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Վերջապես էս մարդն էլ հասկացավ 
> Իհարկե առանց բնօրինակ տեսնելու միանշանակ եզրակացության հնարավոր չի գալ


Դե ուրեմն սուս մնա, թող մենք մերոնցով անկարելի բաներ անենք, դու խի ես խառնվում մեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին?  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե ուրեմն սուս մնա, թող մենք մերոնցով անկարելի բաներ անենք, դու խի ես խառնվում մեր վայրի արջի ցեղերին?


Ու քո կարծիքով ես ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերից չե՞մ  :Sad:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես ձեր հավեսը չունեմ, դաղալ եք խաղում: Մեկա շեդեվր ա, կամ էլ շեդեվր չի, բայց բլեֆ չի:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Ու քո կարծիքով ես ձեր վայրի արջի ցեղերից չե՞մ





> Ես ձեր հավեսը չունեմ, դաղալ եք խաղում: Մեկա շեդեվր ա, կամ էլ շեդեվր չի, բայց բլեֆ չի:


Չուկ, հլը սպասի, Բգոն խճճվել ա աչքիս :LOL:  :LOL: Բգո, հմի շեդեվր ա, թե չէ? :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չուկ, հլը սպասի, Բգոն խճճվել ա աչքիսԲգո, հմի շեդեվր ա, թե չէ?


Ես ձեր հետ հետո կխոսամ  :LOL: 
Հիմա քունս տանում ա  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ահա թե ինչպես են ծնվում շեդեվրները  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (25.07.2009), Elmo (25.07.2009), Norton (25.07.2009), Ungrateful (25.07.2009), Արամ (25.07.2009), Կաթիլ (25.07.2009), Հայկօ (25.07.2009), Ռեդ (25.07.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.07.2009), Սլիմ (25.07.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

հազիվ էինք էս թեման դորդ ու բեշ արել, էլի կենդանացրի՞ք  :LOL: 

Մեկ ա մնում եմ նույն կարծիքին, որ գլուխգործոցներ են  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

ինչնա դրանց գլուխգործոց, հասարակ բան որ ձեր ընգերը մի 2 ժամ համուզի որ ուշադիր նայի ես թթու վարունգի կետիկները սրանք նայի նկար են կազմում, հաստատ դուք մի ահտ նկար կտենաք, ԹԹՈՒ ՎԱՐՈՒՆԳի վրա

----------


## Փիսիկ

> էս էլ նկարները


ես ավելի պրիմիտիվ պատասխան ունեմ - Всё гениальное - просто!

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Ինչը որ առանց դժվարության կարող է անել յուրաքանչյուր մարդ չի կարող շեդեվր լինել:

----------


## Interdenominational

Ամենևին:  :Nea: 
Իմ  կարծիքով ինքն իրեն հարգող արվեստագետը իրեն թույլ չի տա նմանօրինակ անհեթեթությունը օգտագործել որպես իր մեծության հոմանիշ, որպես իր «այցեքարտ»:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ  կարծիքով ինքն իրեն հարգող արվեստագետը իրեն թույլ չի տա նմանօրինակ անհեթեթությունը օգտագործել որպես իր մեծության հոմանիշ, որպես իր «այցեքարտ»:


Իսկ Մալևիչը դա արեց, ու զարմանալիորեն այդ գործերը դարձան նրա ամենահայտնի ստեղծագործությունները և նրա փառքը ավելի մեծացրին:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Pardon: Սկսելու եմ սև ու կարմիր կլորիկներ նկարել... 
Չհասկացա տենց էլ էդ «նկարների» իմաստը :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ես ավելի պրիմիտիվ պատասխան ունեմ - Всё гениальное - просто!


ու ավելին
իզուր չէ, որ հետագայում հանճարեղ Բիլ Գեյթսը իր համար ընտրեց Պատուհանները:
նայեք այդ պատուհաններից ներս: չէ որ դա անչափ հետաքրիքր է: պլյուս դրան կան լիքը , տարբեր պատուհաններ և ով ինչ ուզում է, այնտեղ, իր ընտրած պատուհանում կգտնի:

----------


## dvgray

> Սկսելու եմ սև ու կարմիր կլորիկներ նկարել... 
> Չհասկացա տենց էլ էդ «նկարների» իմաստը


 :Smile:  սկբից փորձիր հասկանալ, թե ոնր՞ է օրինակ տիրեզերքի իմաստը, … ու դրանից հետո անչափ հեշտ կլինի հասկանալ արվեսւ ընթանրապես, ու այս նկարների մասնավորապես ՝ իմաստը

----------

Morpheus_NS (11.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk



----------

Kuk (11.09.2009), Norton (11.09.2009), Ungrateful (11.09.2009), Լեո (11.09.2009), ԿԳԴ (11.09.2009), Մանուլ (05.06.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.09.2009), Սերխիո (27.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.09.2009)

----------

